# wie gut ist aion?



## lordecki (8. Februar 2010)

tag zusammen!

möchte gern eine ehrliche meinung von euch wie gut ihr aion wirklich im vergleich zu anderen mmo´s findet?vieles gefällt mir was man drüber gehört bzw gelesen hat!wie sieht es mit den level löchern und quest lücken aus?`und wie ist das mit dem leveln im spiel.ist es ausgereift das spiel oder meint ihr das es schnell keinen anklang mehr findet und später kaum noch sespielt wird?

freu mich über sinnvolle kommentare lg


----------



## Sin (8. Februar 2010)

Nunja, eigentlich eine ziemlich alte Diskussion über die schon viel geredet wurde.
Hier mal fix ein paar Fakten:

- Die Grafik ist schön und kann sich sehen lassen
- Die Community ist recht nett, habe jedenfalls keine schlechten Erfahrungen gesammelt.
- Die Klassen wirken Stimmig, im PVP ist keine Klasse wirklich overpowered
- Die Perfomance ist gut und selbst im massenpvp gibt es mitlerweile kaum leistungseinbrüche.
- Das leveln geht bis ca 40 ohne Probleme, abgesehen davon, dass man Zeit braucht
- Nach level 40 wirst du einen hohen Grindanteil vorfinden und man levelt zäher, da die benötigten XP doch immens steigen. Als Casual wirst du dann pro Level Up 2-3 Tage brauchen.
- Das Crafting ist teuer und zeitintensiv, dafür sind die Craftingergebnisse aber immer brauchbar, selbst low lvl rüstungen. Nicht wie bei WoW wo alles vor Max level Skillmüll ist.
- Es gibt sehr viele Instanzen, die erste leider erst ab Stufe 25 und einige sind nur verfügbar wenn deine Fraktion die Festungen kontrollieren.
- Aion ist Gruppenabhängig, solisten werden weniger Spass an dem Spiel haben
- Es gibt jede menge zu sammeln, sei es Marken oder Rohstoffe für Berufe.
- Serverabhängig leider auch viele Bots und Goldseller

Aion könnte dir gefallen wenn: 
- Du gerne für einen Erfolg arbeiten möchtest
- Du nicht wie in WoW Erfolge, Ausrüstung, etc hinterher geschmissen haben willst.
- Du gerne in Gruppen unterwegs bist.
- Du abends oder am Wochenende auch mal mehr Zeit als nur 1-2 Stunden hast.
- Du Aktionreiche Kämpfe magst.

Aion würde dir nicht gefallen wenn:
- Du alles Sofort haben willst. Sowohl Leveln als auc Crafting und das sammeln von ausrüstungen dauert in Aion. Nicht jeder Boss in den Instanzen dropt auch zu 100% ein Item. Manchmal musst du mehrere male da rein gehen.
- Wenn du schnell frustriert bist.
- Ein Abneigung gegen Grinden hast (Dazu gehört auch x-mal eine Instanz abfarmen)

Aion ist NICHT vergleichbar mit WoW, lotro, Warhammer, diese spiele richten sich vor allem an Casuals die wenig Zeit haben und dennoch alles sofort sehen wollen.
Aion IST vergleichbar mit Lineage + co. Es ist ein Spiel aus Asiatischer Herkunft, das spürt man sowohl an der Grafik, als auch an der Spielweise.


----------



## Torrance (8. Februar 2010)

Mehr als Sin kann man dazu nicht sagen. Sehr schön und vorallem Exakt zusammengefasst. Wenn dich die paar "negative" Punkte nicht stören, viel Spass mit AION. 

Frohes einloggen und zocken, allen AION Usern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (8. Februar 2010)

Eins gibts noch zu sagen.
In Aion herrscht bis auf die Anfangszone OpenPvP.

Alle (ich meine) zwei Stunden erscheint in einem Gebiet ein Rift (Riss), das ist quasi sowas wie ein Portal.
Dann können eine gewisse Anzahl an Spieler des gegnerischen Reichs in dein Reich und dort fröhlich metzeln.

Kann also gut sein das du als LowLevel Spieler gerne mal abgemurkst wirst von Spieler die so hoch sind das du deren Level höchstens schätzen kannst.
Mir ist es noch nicht passiert. 
Man hört immer mal wieder welche fluchen was fürn "Dreckspiel" Aion doch ist weil dieser verdammt Wi**** ........... *grins* ........ einen Spieler zum 5. Mal in 10 Minuten gegankt hat.

Quasi wie auf WoW PvP Servern. 

Das ist nicht jedermans Sache, kann ich verstehn aber sowas sollte man wissen bevor man Aion kauft.

MfG und Grüße vom Server Balder

Edith meint noch das sterben in Aion sehr teuer ist. Es geht etwas XP verloren die man sich wieder kaufen kann in dem man zum Seelenheiler rennt. Wie gesagt das ist schon deftig was das kostet. Dafür gibts in Aion aber keine Repkosten ^^


----------



## lordecki (8. Februar 2010)

jetzt habe ich einen guten ersten eindruck,danke euch für die knappen präzisen commi´s lg lordecki


----------



## Squizzel (22. Februar 2010)

Man muss dazu sagen, dass Sin im Grundgedanken nicht unrecht hat, aber die Darstellung sehr subjektiv ist.

Gerade das Argument, dass man in Aion nicht alles "nachgeschmissen" bekommt, muss man etwas differenziert betrachten. Ich bin nämlich der Meinung, dass es in Aion nicht schwieriger oder einfacher ist an sein Zeug zu kommen. Man benötigt schlichtweg mehr Zeit dafür. Das ist für mich kein "Erarbeiten", sondern Timesink.

Bevor jetzt jemand Gegenargumentiert: ich weiß, es gibt gewisse Dinge, die erhält man in Aion auch nicht durch viel Zeitaufwand. Diese elitären Features für Progamer gibt es jedoch auch in anderen MMOs.

Ohne jetzt flamen zu wollen, muss man der Vollständigkeit halber sagen, dass man auf den Punkt

- Du gerne für einen Erfolg arbeiten möchtest

ein

- Du gerne stundenlang grindest

oder zu

- Du nicht wie in WoW Erfolge, Ausrüstung, etc hinterher geschmissen haben willst.

ein

- deine gesamte Freizeit in einem MMO verbringen möchtest

erwidern kann.

Beide Sichtweisen sind nicht wirklich objektiv geschildert und stellen die Wahrheit verzerrt da.


----------



## HobbySoldat (22. Februar 2010)

Stimmt eigentlich Alles, jedoch möchte ich noch anmerken das Aion ebenso ein ziemlich großes Glücksspiel ist. Falls man kein Fan von Glücksspielen ist kann es passieren das man in Aion ziemlichen Frust schiebt.

So kann es sein das man Wochen oder Monate auf Erfolge hinarbeitet welche andere in wenigen Tagen erzielen nur weil sie mehr Glück haben. Ich persönlich finde Aion jedoch genial und denke das mit den kommenden Patches das Spiel noch sehr viel besser wird.


----------



## Stancer (22. Februar 2010)

Wie bei allen MMO ist das halt alles reine Geschmacksache und von daher alles rein subjektiv.

Ein "Gut" oder "schlecht" in Form einer Farbeinteilung wie Schwarz und Weiss gibt es nicht. Manche stehen auf bunte Farben, manche auf RP, manche mögen es knallhart und wollen lange auf etwas hinarbeiten, andere wollen alles sofort haben etc.

Traurigerweise herrscht in der gesamten Community aber ein totaler Zwist und unverständnis über die anderen Spieler. Der WoW Spieler kann nicht nachvollziehen was der Aion Spieler an Aion so toll findet und umgekehrt. Früher haben sich UO und EQ Spieler in Foren ausgetauscht und sich gegenseitig von ihren Spielen berichtet und da las man nie sowas wie "Boah du spielst UO, bist ja voll der Nub, wer spielt denn son scheiss?" Alles ging freundlich zu und man war sogar neidisch auf manche Spielfeatures.

Heute gilt nur : "Alles was ich gut finde, müssen alle anderen auch gut finden" und "Alles was ich schlecht finde, darf auch niemand anderes mögen" !
Es herrscht eben totales Ego-Denken. Alle Spieler gehen in allem was sie tun, von ihrem eigenem Standpunkt aus.


----------



## redmoone (22. Februar 2010)

Zum Glückspielaspekt er spielt in vielen Teilen eine große Rolle, besonders
bei Bossdrops aber du hast das Craften wo du schon teilweise extrem 
gute sachen bauen kannst wenn du einiges an zeit da investierst. Ich
Will damit sagen mann kann das Equipen durch Bosse recht gut Umgehen
besonders im Endlvl mit Fenris Set oder Platinmünzenq kannst du dir 
sehr sicher gute Items besorgen oder einfach durch PvP mit Abbyspunkten
doch du wirst zeit investieren müssen aber du siehst dort schneller erfolge als
beim Inigrinden meiner erfahrung nach^^

Tipp zum Grinden wenn du einen eigenen Fernseher hast stell ihn neben deinen 
Bildschirm (soferns nicht ein mega teil ist) und schau Fern oder schau dir filme 
leih dir stafeln aus der videothek aus dann ist grinden nur ne nebenbeschäftigung 
zum Filmeschauen so macht grinden Spaß hehe


----------



## Squizzel (22. Februar 2010)

@Stancer: und früher konnten die Playmobil und Lego-Fraktionen sogar zusammenspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber was du schreibst trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf. Mittlerweile gibt es keine Spieleempfehlung mehr ohne den Vergleich zu anderen MMOs zu ziehen und natürlich stehen die anderen MMOs immer als die schlechtere Alternative dar. Wenn ich mir mein Traum MMO zusammenstellen dürfte hätte es:


Sandbox- und Skillprinzip aus Eve
PvE Endkontent aus WoW
Kampfsystem aus Aion
Klassenvielfalt aus WoW
Epische Quests aus Lotro
Landschaftsen aus Lotro
Charaktere aus Aion
PvP aus DAoC
Scharmützel wie in Lotro
Housing aus UO
Das feeling damals in UO. Schwer zu beschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe alle diese (und mehr) Spiele intensiv genug gespielt um mitreden zu können und kann jedem sagen, dass wirklich jedes dieser Spiele empfehlenswert ist/war. Darüber hinaus kann man noch AoC und Warhammer empfehlen, die zwar in keiner der Disziplinen von mir ein "Krönchen" bekommen aber trotzdem im Schnitt eine hohe Qualität liefern.


----------



## Torrance (22. Februar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Sandbox- und Skillprinzip aus Eve
> PvE Endkontent aus WoW
> Kampfsystem aus Aion
> Klassenvielfalt aus WoW *= Nene aus DAoC, aber das ist wohl Geschmackssache
> ...



Aber ansonsten wäre mein perfektes MMO ähnlich, aber nur weil ich UO nicht kenn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (22. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Aber ansonsten wäre mein perfektes MMO ähnlich, aber nur weil ich UO nicht kenn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe DAoC liegt bei mir in der Klassenvielfalt auf Rang 2. Da es in WoW jedoch 4 Tanks und 4 Heiler gibt, die sich völlig unterschiedlich spielen, hat das Game da bei mir den Stich geholt.


----------



## Tikume (23. Februar 2010)

Wozu Klassen?


----------



## Tuminix (23. Februar 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> .
> - Das Crafting ist teuer und zeitintensiv, dafür sind die Craftingergebnisse aber immer brauchbar, selbst low lvl rüstungen. Nicht wie bei WoW wo alles vor Max level Skillmüll ist.



Noch Ergänzend zum Crafting, man bekommt für das Herstellen von Items Ep´s, sogar für das Sammeln von z.B. Erzen und Planzen.. Man kann relativ leicht durch die Handwerkeraufträge seinen Beruf skillen, ohne lästige farmerei von Mats :-) Dafür zahlt man halt ein paar Kinah beim Npc..

mfg Tuminix


--------------------------
www.stammeskrieger.de
ü30 & trotzdem Top20 :-)


----------



## Tuminix (23. Februar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus kann man noch AoC und Warhammer empfehlen, die zwar in keiner der Disziplinen von mir ein "Krönchen" bekommen aber trotzdem im Schnitt eine hohe Qualität liefern.



Tzzz... 
Da möchte ich doch kurz erwähnen, dass sich Age of Conan prima entwickelt hat und sich auch weiterhin (sehr) gut macht, (offline-lvln ftw), allein für das Fsk18 bekommt es von mir ein Krönchen ;-) 

Wer übrigens auf pixelcraft steht, sollte auch einmal einen Blick auf das erste russische MMO werfen, allods-online, sogar ein f2p-mmo, wie z.B. runes of magic, besonders empfehlenswert, wenn das Taschengeld mal knapp sein sollte.. ;-)


mfg tuminix

-------------------------
www.stammeskrieger.de
ü30 & trotzdem Top20 :-)


----------



## Berghammer71 (23. Februar 2010)

Im Vergleich zu anderen mmorpgs schneidet AION wenigstens mit gut ab.

Herausragender Sound, Grafik, Spielsteuerung vor allem aber detailreiche Grafik
sind die ersten Eindrücke, man kann stundenlang auf ein und das gleiche Szenario
betrachten, trotzdem kann einen plötzlich was neues auffallen.

Auf der anderen Seite stehen Dinge wie eine Rasse, aber auch Schwierigkeitsgrad
den viele Spieler auch so haben möchten, das questen geht zumeist einfach von
der Hand, jedoch macht dies bestimmt das ganze Spiel aus. Quests wie spioniere
die Gegenseite verleiten den ein oder anderen schon mal zum frühzeitigen aufstehen
um anschliessend zermetzelt vondannen zuziehen.

Wirklich vermissen könnte man Mounts, oder ein Fortbewegungsmittel was einem
überall in der ganzen Welt zur Verfügung steht, das macht Questen schon mal langatmig.

_*Die brilliante Programmiertechnik*_ (super Grafik, selbst auf schwächeren Rechnern) und der
_*Schwierigkeitsgrad*_ geben für  viele Spieler den Ausschlag bei AION zu bleiben. Also selbst
das verwalten von Items bis man entsprechenden Platz hat, braucht schon Übung - Wissen.

Vermissen könnte man aus anderen Spielen, die Burgenschlachten aus DAOC, das behäbige Haupstadttreiben
aus WoW samt Chat, oder das lässig, romantische Flair von HDRO mit seinen riesigen Ländern.


----------



## Squizzel (23. Februar 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> _*Schwierigkeitsgrad*_ geben für viele Spieler den Ausschlag bei AION zu bleiben.



Wo ist denn das Spiel bitte schwer? Als Antwort möchte ich jetzt keine schwammige Umschreibung, sondern es auf den Punkt gebracht bekommen. Aion ist doch nicht schwerer als jedes andere MMO. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Gegner sind teilweise weit verstreut, man kann fast mit ihnen kuscheln bevor sie adden und die Instanzen erheben kaum taktischen Anspruch. Auf Bedarf kann ich das gerne mit eigenen Video bezeugen.

Und öhm... warum muss ein MMO schwer sein, damit es Spaß macht?


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Zeitfaktor.

Schwer ist hier nicht = Ich brauch grosses spielerisches können, sondern das ich lange auf etwas hinarbeiten muss was ja auch eine Schwierigkeit darstellt.

@Squizzel : Warum muss es leicht sein ?Ist halt geschmacksache. Manche wollen halt das Gefühl haben, für etwas richtig gearbeitet zu haben. Andere wollen es nur haben ohne viel dafür zu tun. Verkehrt ist beides nicht.


----------



## Squizzel (23. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Zeitfaktor.
> 
> Schwer ist hier nicht = Ich brauch grosses spielerisches können, sondern das ich lange auf etwas hinarbeiten muss was ja auch eine Schwierigkeit darstellt.



Nenene beim besten Willen nicht. Ich gehöre ja eigentlich zu den Menschen die zumindest die Meinung anderer nachvollziehen können, auch wenn ich sie nicht teilen kann. Aber den Faktor Zeit, kann ich hier nicht als Schwierigkeitsgrad gelten lassen.

*Es ist nicht schwer Zeit zu investieren.*

Man setzt sich vor den Computer, schaltet ihn ein, startet das Spiel und legt los. Das ist nicht schwer. Das ist Freizeitbeschäftigung.

Leveln sollte dazu dienen sich in eine Charakterrolle hineinzuleben, und nicht als Mittel zum Zweck (Timesink). In WoW ist es z.B. nicht mehr möglich sich in einen neuen Char Stück für Stück einzuleben, da man mittlerweile innerhalb von 2 Tagen Playtime 60 ist. Da bekommt man Schlag auf Schlag neue Talente, ohne sich mit ihnen richtig vertraut machen zu können. In Lotro macht man z.B. im großen und ganzen nichts anderes, da das ganze Spiel nur auch Quests besteht. Hier ist die "Lernkurve" der "Levelkurve" gut angepasst worden. In Aion wurde ich viele male sehr müde. Irgendwann kennt man seinen Charakter auf der jeweiligen Stufe und will endlich in die nächst höhere. Genau das zieht sich jedoch oft in die Länge. Ich habe lange bis 50 gebraucht, da ich oftmals den Charakter für 1-2 Wochen bei Seite gelegt habe, denn er wurde schlichtweg langweilig.


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Motivationsfaktor/durchhaltefaktor. Auch dies ist nunmal eine Schwierigkeit.

Wenn ich für etwas lange brauche muss ich mehr Motivation haben bzw. länger durchhalten und dies ist sehr wohl eine Schwierigkeit.

Viele haben halt nicht die Geduld und das Durchhaltevermögen und geben auf. Die meisten, die von Aion wieder weg sind von Aion und zurück wohin auch immer sagten viele, das die hohe Levelzeit sie abgeschreckt hat. Die Leute erwarteten, das sie nach 3 Wochen Level 50 sind. Da diese Leute quasi "ausgegeben" haben muss es dann wohl eine höhere Schwierigkeit geben als einen Char z.b. in WoW auf Max Level zu bringen.

Wie definierst du denn Schwierigkeit ? Schwierigkeit ist alles was mich bremst und ich meine eigenen Fähigkeiten nutzen muss um diese Hürden zu bewältigen. Und diese Hürden können halt schwere Charakterbeherrschung, also ob man immer nur die Standard Attacke spamt oder 10-20 Tasten in einem Kampf drücken muss.
Auch Bosse die einen Raid brauchen haben eine Schwierigkeit, selbst wenn diese nichts können. Die Schwierigkeit besteht im organisatorischen Bereich, nämlich erstmal so viele Leute zusammen zu kriegen !
Und Dinge die sich über Zeit definieren haben halt vor allem mit der Schwierigkeit der Motivation zu tun. Man muss es sich vorstellen wie einen Berg und auf der Spitze ist das Ziel. In Spiel A ist der Berg ab 10000m hoch und in Spiel B nur 100m. Kletterfähigkeiten brauch ich in beiden Spielen nur komme ich in Spiel B schneller an. Der Spieler in Spiel B freut sich bereits über das erreichen des Ziels, während Spieler A sich noch am Fuße des Berges steht und sich denk "Das wird ein langer weg"

Es gibt ja z.b. auch Weltrekorde mit Leuten, die irgendwas am längsten gemacht haben. Nach deiner Definition wären diese Leistungen nicht schwerer, als wenn man sie statt Stunden/Tagen nur Minuten macht !


----------



## Mayestic (23. Februar 2010)

Tja so ganz kann ich die Frage nicht beantworten.
Mir persönlich gefällt Aion aber ich habe jetzt nachdem mein Kantor fast 40 ist keine Lust mehr. 
Sterben ist sehr teuer, fliegen ist auch nicht grade billig usw.
Meine Flügel kann ich mir nicht leisten, finde ich aber normal für den ersten Char. 
Man rennt den ganzen Tag durch Inis und schafft kaum ein Level am Tag.
Dazu ist mein Kantor ein 2-Tasten-Char. Als Heiler ein 1-Tasten-Char. Meistens mache ich beides, je nach Bedarf.
Aber Abwechslung ist da kaum. Eher langeweile. 
Ob Bosse was droppen ist Glückssache wie alles im Spiel.

Viele in Aion gefällt mir, vieles nicht. Aber ums Endgame zu sehen muss ich da halt durch. Bin ja noch im Probemonat, mal sehn wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Noch im Probemonat und schon fast 40 ?

Ich Spiel seit 5 Monaten und mein Main ist 42 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Macht mal was "smooth" und hetzt nicht überall durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und je langsamer es geht desto mehr Spass macht mir Aion irgendwie. Seit Level 40 ist die Spasskurve nochmal extrem gewachsen


----------



## Squizzel (23. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Motivationsfaktor/durchhaltefaktor. Auch dies ist nunmal eine Schwierigkeit.



Wir reden hier aber noch über ein Spiel oder? Ein MMO ist kein Studium der Elektrotechnik, wo man sich 5-6 Jahre durchbeißt und dann am Ende belohnt wird. Ein Spiel sollte nicht die Motivation drücken, es sollte vom ersten Moment an die Motivation zum weiterspielen auf einem hohen Level halten.
Die lange "Durststrecke" und der damit einhergehende Motivationsdrücker kann es nicht sein. In WoW hat man zu Release (als *Unerfahrener*) je nach Klasse 12-15 Tage Playtime (*300-350h*) bis Stufe 60 gebraucht. Mein zweiter Char war damals ein *Kampfschurke*, den ich in 10 Tagen Playtime (*240h*) durchgepowert habe. Mit meinem *Templer *war ich nach rund *260h* 50. In WoW stieg die Motivationskurve von Level zu Level an. In Aion flachte sie immer mehr ab und mit 40 wird es richtig schlimm.

Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da wird als Vorteil von Aion ein demotivierendes Spielprinzip angeführt, da dies angeblich den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht. Man muss an der Stelle garnicht so kompliziert denken. Die Leute wandern nicht ab weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch ist, sondern weil das Spiel nicht genügend zum weiterspielen motiviert (die Grundlage eines jeden Spieles).

Und das Beispiel mit dem Berg hinkt. Jeder der mal etwas höheres bestiegen hat, wird bestätigen, dass nicht die Zeit das Problem ist, sondern die körperlichen Grenzen. Und hier wären wir wieder beim "Können" als Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Ich für meinen Teil muss sagen, ich habe es bis 50 durchgezogen. Es war weder schwer noch fordernd, es war nur zeitraubend. Am Ende bekam ich für den Levelkrampf dann trotzdem nicht die "Belohung". Als Templer/Kleri-Päärchen haben wir die Inis nur so abgerissen und waren relativ schnell vom monotonen farmen ermüdet. Ich hätte mir etwas mehr Herausforderung für die Instanzen gewüscht, das hätte uns zumindest länger gefesselt.


----------



## Torrance (23. Februar 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> .... Aber Abwechslung ist da kaum. Eher langeweile. ....



Genau, aus dem Grund versteh ich nicht, wieso man innerhalb von 4 Woche das Levelcap erreichen möchte. Eigentlich sollte doch vielen klar sein oder zumindest inzwischen klar sein, was das Endgame bei AION mit sich bringt. Wenn man auf PvE ausgelegt ist, eher weniger als im PvP. Wozu also dieses "gehetze"? Ich hab es schon bei WoW nicht verstanden, wieso man schnellst möglich auf Levelcap kommen muss. Und als Beispiel WoW, wird das mit jeden Addon schlimmer. Es wird immer mehr generft, damit die Spieler noch schnell noch eher im "Endcontent" spielen können. (Ich könnte noch weiter ausholen, aber das ist mir zu mühsam, weil ich sonst die ganze WoW Community von Buffed gegen mich habe.)

Zu DAoC Zeiten, war das leveln ein Hauptbestandteil vom Spiel. Sicher gab es auch da Leute die das Leveln gehasst haben, aber solche Leuten habe ich immer eine Frage gestellt: Wozu ein MMORPG spielen, wenn man das Leveln hasst? Schreibt die Entwickler an, sie sollen ein MMORPG machen, wo man keine Level hat (wie bei CS) und eine mindest Ausrüstung. Ich frage mich manchmal, was Spieler meinen wozu das leveln da ist? Sicher nicht zum Zeitvertreib, bis die Entwickler den Endcontent gepatcht haben. (Was sie bei einen solchen Spiel garnicht müssten, da es ja nur diesen gäbe.^^)

Desweiteren, langeweile entsteht erst, wenn man mit den Spiel nichts mehr anfangen kann. Ich spiele seit Release AION und hatte noch nicht das Gefühl, das mich was langweilte. Bei WoW kam dieses Gefühl sehr viel schneller und früher. Vielleicht ist doch ein Problem des Spielverständnisses von MMORPG. Der eine sieht das eben so und andere (wie ich so). Letzendlich kann man stundenlang drüber Jammern und meckern. Man sollte das Spiel spielen, wo man 85% als sehr gut empfindet und der Rest so naja, könnte besser sein.

Frohe Woche euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## knusperzwieback (23. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Noch im Probemonat und schon fast 40 ?
> 
> Ich Spiel seit 5 Monaten und mein Main ist 42
> 
> ...



Spiele seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin Level 24. Hab die Berufe und das "Auktionshaus" für mich lieb gewonnen. Als alter Diablo 2 Spieler hab ichs eh nicht eilig (war dort Level 9x und das hat Monate... oder warns Jahre gebraucht).

Naja, spielt halt jeder anders. Solange es Spaß macht ist es ja ok.

Hab bis jetzt bei keinem MMORPG jemals einen Char auf Max gehabt, weil es mir dann doch irgendwann langweilig wurde und ich das nächste MMORPG probieren musste. *g*


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Wir reden hier aber noch über ein Spiel oder? Ein MMO ist kein Studium der Elektrotechnik, wo man sich 5-6 Jahre durchbeißt und dann am Ende belohnt wird. Ein Spiel sollte nicht die Motivation drücken, es sollte vom ersten Moment an die Motivation zum weiterspielen auf einem hohen Level halten.
> Die lange "Durststrecke" und der damit einhergehende Motivationsdrücker kann es nicht sein. In WoW hat man zu Release (als *Unerfahrener*) je nach Klasse 12-15 Tage Playtime (*300-350h*) bis Stufe 60 gebraucht. Mein zweiter Char war damals ein *Kampfschurke*, den ich in 10 Tagen Playtime (*240h*) durchgepowert habe. Mit meinem *Templer *war ich nach rund *260h* 50. In WoW stieg die Motivationskurve von Level zu Level an. In Aion flachte sie immer mehr ab und mit 40 wird es richtig schlimm.
> 
> Man muss sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Da wird als Vorteil von Aion ein demotivierendes Spielprinzip angeführt, da dies angeblich den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht. Man muss an der Stelle garnicht so kompliziert denken. Die Leute wandern nicht ab weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad zu hoch ist, sondern weil das Spiel nicht genügend zum weiterspielen motiviert (die Grundlage eines jeden Spieles).
> ...



Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen uns liegt einfach darin, das ich nicht spiele um an irgendwelche tollen Items zu kommen oder Boss xy umzuhauen. Dies ist nicht meine Motivation. Es sind Nebendinge, ich aber nur selten energisch verfolge. Der Grund, der mich dazu bringt mich in Aion einzuloggen sind meine Mitspieler.
Diese Entwicklung, das Spieler so wie du immer nur belohnt werden wollen fand in den letzten 6-7 Jahren statt. Ändern kann ich sie nicht aber ich muss sie auch nicht annehmen. Der MMORPG Spieler von Heute unterscheidet sich deutlich zu dem von vor 10 Jahren in UO oder EQ. Items und der ganze kram waren damals absolut nebensächlich. Die Mitspieler und die Abenteuer, die man mit ihnen erlebte waren Belohnung genug um weiterzuspielen.
Leider sehen das die meisten heute nicht mehr so. WoW hat da wirklich für einen Umbruch gesorgt, wonach fortan nur noch virtuelle Pixel das wichtigste waren und nicht die Menschen, die am anderen Ende der Leitung saßen !

Ich hab übrigens nie behauptet, das die lange Levelphase ein Vorteil sei. Ein Nachteil ist es aber auch nicht.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (23. Februar 2010)

mit dem jung kann man doch nich diskutieren..der schwärmt von alten zeiten als mmo´s noch ein nischenprodukt waren, komplett an der jetzigen zielgruppe vorbei die sich mehr spielinhalt wünschen und keine secound life show

dass die meisten leute mmos wegen den multiplayer faktor spielen und mit anderen gemeinsam zocken möchten ist doch klar...nur geben sie sich nicht mit so wenig zufriden wie du es tust..was ist an quests, dungeons und items als motivationsfaktor denn bitte so falsch? die behauptung dass den menschen virtelle pixel wichtiger sind als ihre mitmenschen ist ein totaler humbuck..früher hat man halt nur offline games gespielt..da gab es garkeine mitmenschen

online games liegen gut im trend..aber nur weil es einige schaffen ihre spiele mit guten inhalten zu füllen und nicht weil sich plötzlich jeder mit "nix" zufrieden gibt und eine spielerische pleite mit der stärke die eigentlich sowieso alle online spiele haben "sozialen netzen" vertuscht so wie du es tust stancer...die leute hier reden über aion und nicht über soziale kontakte die wie gesagt sowieso standart in jeden online game sind..und wenn du von spielerischen sichten redest dann wird eben bissel müll gelabert...

...die leute hören mit aion auf weil denen das leveln zu lange dauert? ich glaube ehr...die hören auf weils halt einfach nur nen asiagrinder ist..hat weniger was mit der dauer zutun sondern viel mehr mit dem weg bis max lvl


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Februar 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen mmorpgs schneidet AION wenigstens mit gut ab.
> 
> Herausragender Sound..



Also das kann ja nur ein Scherz sein oder?
Der Sound und die Musik während der Kämpfe ist ja wohl das schrecklichste überhaupt nach den ersten 2 Minuten war bei mir Sound&Musik aus


----------



## Feuerwirbel (23. Februar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Die Gegner sind teilweise weit verstreut, man kann fast mit ihnen kuscheln bevor sie adden und die Instanzen erheben kaum taktischen Anspruch.



Naja ein Teil davon ist der erforderliche cc, das ist zwar nicht wirklich schwer , aber die Inis sind zum Großteil so gestaltet dass man ohne cc schwer durchkommt, und wenn man dann noch ne pat ausversehen mitzieht wars das ohne cc



Mayestic schrieb:


> Man rennt den ganzen Tag durch Inis und schafft kaum ein Level am Tag.



Das hätte dir vorher klar sein sollen, ich hab pro Level ab 40 auch etwa 1 Woche gebraucht



Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> die behauptung dass den menschen virtelle pixel wichtiger sind als ihre mitmenschen ist ein totaler humbuck..früher hat man halt nur offline games gespielt..da gab es garkeine mitmenschen


Um das zu klären, wenn du wow spielst muss ich dich fragen wie du es geschafft hast an so etwas noch zu glauben. Das würde mich echt brennend interessieren. Ich könnte es mir z.B. nicht vorstellen dass ein Großteil der leute in wow jmd pushen bzw. unterstützen würden. Ich nehme da als beispiel mal die 4 Fenris-Quest mit den 125 Blutflecken. Da gibt man halt seine jemanden damit der einen Versuch hat und dieser farmt dann ja auch wieder für mich bzw den nächsten und wenns dann bei einem klappt freut sich jeder, in wow würde es wahrscheinlich größtenteils daran scheitern an Leuten die flennen, wieso muss ich jetzt meine blutflecken abgeben? ich will als erster, ich will....



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Also das kann ja nur ein Scherz sein oder?
> Der Sound und die Musik während der Kämpfe ist ja wohl das schrecklichste überhaupt nach den ersten 2 Minuten war bei mir Sound&Musik aus


Geh mal nach Beluslan zusammen mit den Kamagnequests, da ist die Musik sicher nicht fehl am Platz... als beispiel (name wird später eingefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dort passt die musik super zum Thema & dem fallenden Schnee und es kommt gut rüber. Wobei die Musik beim Kämpfen manchmal wirklich nervt, da muss ich dir zustimmen


----------



## Torrance (23. Februar 2010)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> dass die meisten leute mmos wegen den multiplayer faktor spielen und mit anderen gemeinsam zocken möchten ist doch klar...nur geben sie sich nicht mit so wenig zufriden wie du es tust..was ist an quests, dungeons und items als motivationsfaktor denn bitte so falsch? die behauptung dass den menschen virtelle pixel wichtiger sind als ihre mitmenschen ist ein totaler humbuck..früher hat man halt nur offline games gespielt..da gab es garkeine mitmenschen
> 
> online games liegen gut im trend..aber nur weil es einige schaffen ihre spiele mit guten inhalten zu füllen und nicht weil sich plötzlich jeder mit "nix" zufrieden gibt und eine spielerische pleite mit der stärke die eigentlich sowieso alle online spiele haben "sozialen netzen" vertuscht so wie du es tust stancer...die leute hier reden über aion und nicht über soziale kontakte die wie gesagt sowieso standart in jeden online game sind..und wenn du von spielerischen sichten redest dann wird eben bissel müll gelabert...



Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: WoW

Punkt 1) Level 1-70: Gemeinsames Leveln? hmmm... muss ich wohl verpasst haben. Solo rumquesten bis einem die Questgeber aus den Ohren wieder rauskommen. Twinken? Ausgeschlossen. Wieso? Weil nach dem zweiten Durchmarsch alles an Quests gesehen hat. Gemeinsamekontakte in der Zeit? 0. Mit Level 70 wird man dann in einer RandomGruppe geschmissen, wo jeder meint, er wisse besser wie man den anderen Char zu spielen hat, da man ja die Guides von diesen Klassen gelesen hat oder was weiss ich wie die auf solche Ideen kommen (Zitat: du weißt schon das ich mal nen 36er jäger gehabt habe also kenne ich mich aus^^ haha voll reingelegt Zitatende). 

Ich habe keine Lust erst mit level 70+ mit anderen Spielern zu spielen. Da macht es AION schon von anfang an besser. Sie zwingen die Spieler zu gemeinsamen Questen/Grinden und das ist gut so. Man lernt Leute kennen (wichtig), seinen Char zu beherrschen (sehr wichtig), in Gruppe zu spielen (sehr wichtig). Und Standart ist es sicher auch nicht soziale Kontakte in diesen Beispiel an Spiel.

Punkt 2) Mit "nix" zufrieden geben. Also ich sehe das Dungeon und Bosse recyclen genauso skeptisch gegenüber. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust mit jeden Patch, meine gesamte Ausrüstung auf den Müll schmeissen zu müssen, damit ich weitermachen kann im "Endcontent". Ein MMORPG sollte ein offenes Ende haben. WoW hat ein Ende. Sobald man seine Ausrüstung hat, was kann man dann noch machen? Hardmodes, lächerlich, Mount+Pets farmen (oh doch grinden?), Marken farmen für Ausrüstung der Twinks oder PvP (noch mehr Grind?). 

Punkt 3) Menschen sind nicht wichtiger als die Pixel? Spiel zwei Jahre WoW und das viel mit Randomgruppen, dann weiss du wie wichtig Pixelhaufen sind, als die Mitmenschen.
Ich habe es gesehen und sehe es fast täglich, was meine Freundin immer für Leute "kennenlernt". Sozial Kontakte kann man seit dem Dungeonfinder nun noch weniger kennenlernen und die Kontakt auch aufrecht erhalten.

Was hat das alles mit AION zutun? Ganz einfach. Ich spiele lieber ein Nischenprodukt, mit weniger "Epischen Raids", Epischen Rüstungen (blabla), hab aber dafür mehr Kontakte mit den Mitspielern, da man gezwungen wird ernsthaft in einer Gruppe zuspielen, damit man vorran kommt. Ansonsten könnte ich direkt DragonAge spielen und spiele meine Gruppe alleine. Das einzig was WoW mitgebracht hat an Evolution im MMO Sektor ist: Solospiel bis max Level (mit gelegentlichen Randomgruppen) und ein absolut egoorientiertes spielen. Mag vielleicht 90% der heutige MMO Spieler ansprechen, aber ganz sicher nicht 90% der Spieler vor WoW. 

Achja, ich spiele lieber AION als WoW, weil ich gern mit Menschen spiele mit denen man sich nett Unterhalten kann, als mit 90% der Mitspieler, die nicht einmal ein "Hallo" rausbekommen geschweige denn sich nicht gegenseitig Recount, Gearscore oder sonst was um die Ohren hauen und sich wüst beschimpfen. Die 10% die man dann mal trifft, sind meist auf anderen Servern, grosses Kino.

Frohe Ostern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Kleine Nachtrag: Nichts ist demotivierender als seine Rüstung nach 6-8 Wochen wieder in die Tonne schmeissen zu dürfen, wenn man richtig was dafür tun musste.


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: WoW
> 
> Punkt 1) Level 1-70: Gemeinsames Leveln? hmmm... muss ich wohl verpasst haben. Solo rumquesten bis einem die Questgeber aus den Ohren wieder rauskommen. Twinken? Ausgeschlossen. Wieso? Weil nach dem zweiten Durchmarsch alles an Quests gesehen hat. Gemeinsamekontakte in der Zeit? 0. Mit Level 70 wird man dann in einer RandomGruppe geschmissen, wo jeder meint, er wisse besser wie man den anderen Char zu spielen hat, da man ja die Guides von diesen Klassen gelesen hat oder was weiss ich wie die auf solche Ideen kommen (Zitat: du weißt schon das ich mal nen 36er jäger gehabt habe also kenne ich mich aus^^ haha voll reingelegt Zitatende).
> 
> ...



Punkt 1) schonmal dran gedacht in Instanzen zu lvln ? das ist durchaus möglich und macht gleich 3x mehr Spass als in Aion an einem Spot mit 5 Leuten immer wieder die gleichen Viecher zu verhaun

Punkt 2) In Aion Grindet man schätzungsweise 1 Jahr intensiv den gleichen Content,hat dann sein Set zusammen und naja wie es so ist kommt dann ein Addon und das Lvlcap steigt und das gleiche von vorn. In WoW gibt es zwischen den Addons halt 3-4x mehr Content. 

Punkt 3) Such dir Freunde / Gilde und schon ist schluss mit Randomgruppen

Als ob in Aion in jeder verdammten Randomgruppe nur nette Leute sind die alle selbstlos nur das Beste für ihr unbekanntes Gruppenmitglied wollen... HAHA


----------



## Shaft13 (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mir den Livestatus der Server anschaue und sehe,das auf den meisten Servern die Zahl der Spieler,die zwischen 41 und 50 sind nichtmal 10% erreicht haben, nach 6 Monaten Spielzeit, dann sagt das schon eine Menge aus übers Spiel.


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Livestatus der Server anschaue und sehe,das auf den meisten Servern die Zahl der Spieler,die zwischen 41 und 50 sind nichtmal 10% erreicht haben, nach 6 Monaten Spielzeit, dann sagt das schon eine Menge aus übers Spiel.



Was mal überhaupt nichts aussagt. Ist genau das gleiche wie mit Damagemeter. Die meisten Leute sehen die Zahlen, anfangen können sie damit aber nichts und hier ist es ganz genau so.

Beispiel :

Spiel A und Spiel B haben jeweils 10.000 Spieler und es gibt in beiden spielen jeweils 5000 von 20.000 Charakteren, die die Maximalstufe erreicht haben.

In einer Liveserver Statistik würde nun der Wert von 25% erscheinen mit Charakteren, die die Maximale Stufe erreicht haben aber schauen wir mal weiter :

In Spiel A hat jeder Spieler 2 Charaktere aber maximal einen auf MaxLv. Demnach haben also 50% aller Spieler bereits die Maximalstufe erreicht.

Siehst du wie der Wert bereits von dem ersten abweicht ? Aber schauen wir mal weiter :

In Spiel B gibt es viele Hardcoregamer und 1000 Spieler haben es dort geschafft 5 Charaktere auf das maximale Level zu spielen. Die restlichen Charaktere verteilen sich auf die übrigen Spieler. Demnach haben in Spiel B nur rund 10% das maximale Level erreicht.


Verstehst du jetzt wieso man mit den Live Server Zahlen nichts anfangen kann ? Weil man die Anzahl der Charaktere und die Anzahl der Accounts und noch die Anzahl der 50er pro Account dazu wissen müsste. Da hat der eine Spieler einen 50er und nebenbei noch 8 Twinks und der andere hat nur einen Char aber den auf maximaler Stufe. Insgesamt also 10 Charaktere aber nur 20% davon auf 50....

In WoW würde so eine Live Server Statistik glaube ich nicht viel anders aussehen obwohl man sehr viel leichter auf das maximale Level kommt aber allein Lagercharaktere verfälschen das Bild, da man diese normal ja nie levelt.

Ich bin das beste Beispiel : Mein Main ist Level 42 habe aber 6 Charaktere unter Level 20. Demnach machen die nicht 41+ Charatere schon über 85% aus.
5 Monate Levelzeit sind übrigens nichts. Für jemanden, der permanent auf den EP Balken starrt sind das natürlich viel aber entgeht mir irgendwas, wenn ich morgen nicht 50 bin und erst in 2 Monaten ? In Daoc hab ich für den ersten 50er über 1 Jahr gebraucht und das war die ganz normale Levelzeit. Und was soll ich sagen ? Diese Zeit war mitunter die Beste, die ich je in einem MMORPG erlebt habe.
Ein MMO Spielt man, wenn es einem gefällt 3-4 Jahre oder länger, wenn ich mich da 1 Jahr mit Leveln beschäftige bleiben immernoch 3 für den Rest. Mit zunehmendem Alter verringern sich die Levelzeiten ja sowieso.

Mittlerweile ist es ganz schön paradox. Dauert das Leveln länger als 1 Monat meckern die Leute aber ich wette, wenn ein Entwickler hergehen würde und den Leuten einen fertigen Charakter hinstellen würde, der bereits max Level ist würden sie genau so meckern.
Ich finde die Levelzeit in einem MMO mitunter das was am meisten Spass macht und das sagen viele, einfach weil dieser Entdeckerdrang dort am meisten gefördert wird. Ständig kommt was neues. Sobald man dann max Level erreicht hat macht man jeden Tag das gleiche ! Wieso darf das was so viel Spass macht also nicht länger dauern ?

In WoW war es das gleiche. Das Leveln war super, ständig entdeckte man neue Gebiete und die Welt und kaum auf 60 angekommen.... langeweile.... jeden Tag die gleiche Instanz, so das ich nach einem weiteren Monat genug hatte.


----------



## Squizzel (23. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich denke der Unterschied zwischen uns liegt einfach darin, das ich nicht spiele um an irgendwelche tollen Items zu kommen oder Boss xy umzuhauen.[...] Diese Entwicklung, das Spieler so wie du immer nur belohnt werden wollen fand in den letzten 6-7 Jahren statt.[...] Der MMORPG Spieler von Heute unterscheidet sich deutlich zu dem von vor 10 Jahren [...] Die Mitspieler und die Abenteuer, die man mit ihnen erlebte waren Belohnung genug um weiterzuspielen. [...]



Sry dass ich dich endtäuschen muss, aber mich als MMO Neuling abzustempeln wird dir leider nicht gelingen, da mein seit dem 2. Oktober 97 erstellter UO Account (lange vor DE Release) noch heute hin und wieder reaktiviert wird.

Letztendlich muss ich diese Argumentation Volley zurück schlagen, denn du bist der Erste in diesem Thread der überhaupt von Items spricht. Meines erachtens sprach ich sehr eindeutig von motivierenden Herausforderungen. Die hatte ich in UO mit PvP, PKK und Faction Wars, in DAoC mit RvR, in WoW im PvE-Endgame-Content und in Lotro mit dem Vorantreiben der epischen Geschichte (meine bisherigen MMO All-Time-Favorits, die ich je nach Bedarf immer wieder reaktiviere) 

Und um dich mal wieder in die Realität zurück zu holen. Kein Spiel hatte eine asozialere Community als das so oft gerühmte UO. Meine güte, einen Cent für jeden Flame der letzten 13 Jahre und ich könnte mich zur Ruhe setzen. Was heute in anderen PvP-Spielen als Ganking bezeichnet wird ist ein Kindergarten im Vergleich zu dem was in UO betrieben wurde. In UO war es sogar von Anfang an Gang und Gebe sogar echtes Geld für Vanq-Items zu zahlen.
In DAoC war es nicht ganz so ausufernd. Aber auch RvR-Stammgruppen in DAoC haben sehr genau auf das Equip ihrer Leute geachtet.

WoW hat das Rad nicht neu erfunden und damit auch nicht die negativen Aspekte der MMO-Szene. Viele haben von "früher" wahrscheinlich eine so verblendete Sichtweise, weil sie früher anders gespielt haben. Ruler, Roxxer, Gimps, Pros und Nubs gab es zu jeder Zeit.


----------



## Squizzel (23. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal ein Beispiel: WoW
> 
> Punkt 1) Level 1-70: Gemeinsames Leveln? hmmm... muss ich wohl verpasst haben. Solo rumquesten bis einem die Questgeber aus den Ohren wieder rauskommen. Twinken? Ausgeschlossen. Wieso? Weil nach dem zweiten Durchmarsch alles an Quests gesehen hat. [...]



Was meinst du, wie es aussieht, wenn in Aion alle Stufe 50 sind? Meinst du die Anfangsgebiete bleiben ewig so prall gefüllt? Achja... die Quests ändern sich in Aion? Das muss ein neues Feature sein... Am Anfang war es auch so, dass WoW sehr viele Elite Quests hatte (Lotro dementsprechend Gefährtenaufgaben). Beide Spiele nahmen sich nach und nach aus den Anfangsgebieten heraus, weil man einfach keine Gruppen fand. In Aion wird es nicht anders sein.
btw: ich level grade einen Paladin hoch und finde in meiner Gilde oder meinen Freundeskreis immer jemanden zu spielen.



> Punkt 2) Mit "nix" zufrieden geben. Also ich sehe das Dungeon und Bosse recyclen genauso skeptisch gegenüber. Ich persönlich habe keine Lust mit jeden Patch, meine gesamte Ausrüstung auf den Müll schmeissen zu müssen, damit ich weitermachen kann im "Endcontent". Ein MMORPG sollte ein offenes Ende haben. WoW hat ein Ende. Sobald man seine Ausrüstung hat, was kann man dann noch machen? Hardmodes, lächerlich, Mount+Pets farmen (oh doch grinden?), Marken farmen für Ausrüstung der Twinks oder PvP (noch mehr Grind?).



Also geht es doch wieder um die Ausrüstung? Die Ausrüstung ist das Mittel zum Zweck um die nächste Instanz sehen zu können. Man muss zeigen, dass man zumindest grundlegend in der Lage war die nächst kleinere Raidinstanz zu bewältigen, bevor man sich an das nächste Kaliber wagt. So gesehen ist das Equip nichts anderes als ein Level, dass auf die Maximalstufe aufgesockelt wird. Hardmodes sind für die, die die Herausforderung suchen. Das Pet Mount ist eine nette Leckerei die das ganze mitbringt.



> Punkt 3) Menschen sind nicht wichtiger als die Pixel? Spiel zwei Jahre WoW und das viel mit Randomgruppen...



Ab da habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. In Randomgruppen finden sich nur Einzelgänger. Da eines meiner ersten Ziele in einem MMO der Anschluss an eine Gemeinschaft ist, kann ich solche Leute nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Stancer (23. Februar 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Sry dass ich dich endtäuschen muss, aber mich als MMO Neuling abzustempeln wird dir leider nicht gelingen, da mein seit dem 2. Oktober 97 erstellter UO Account (lange vor DE Release) noch heute hin und wieder reaktiviert wird.
> 
> Letztendlich muss ich diese Argumentation Volley zurück schlagen, denn du bist der Erste in diesem Thread der überhaupt von Items spricht. Meines erachtens sprach ich sehr eindeutig von motivierenden Herausforderungen. Die hatte ich in UO mit PvP, PKK und Faction Wars, in DAoC mit RvR, in WoW im PvE-Endgame-Content und in Lotro mit dem Vorantreiben der epischen Geschichte (meine bisherigen MMO All-Time-Favorits, die ich je nach Bedarf immer wieder reaktiviere)
> 
> ...



Als Neuling wollte ich dich sicher nicht abstempeln.

Aber es ist natürlich rein subjektiv wie man eine Community sieht. Ich hab in UO und Daoc eigentlich so gut wie nie schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Klar hat man mal Arschlöcher getroffen aber in meinen kurzen ca. 3 Monaten WoW hab ich mehr asoziale Spieler getroffen als z.b. in meinen 6 Daoc Jahren.

In UO war es ähnlich. Der eine Spieler gerät halt immer an die falschen Leute und der andere hat Glück. Ich kann dir ja mal erzählen wie es war als ich in UO das erste mal einloggte. Man hatte dann ein [NEW] hinter seinem Namen stehen und jeder Spieler sah so, das man neu in UO war (muss ich dir ja nicht gross erklären). Da UO mein erstes MMORPG war, war ich natürlich erstmal überwältigt und wusste gar nicht was ich tun sollte. Ich rannte also erstmal planlos durch Britain (Hauptstadt). Nach etwa 5min wurde ein Spieler auf mich aufmerksam und frage mich ob ich neu sei. Dieser Spieler nahm sich daraufhin 5Std !!! Zeit mir die gesamte Stadt zu zeigen und alles zu erklären. Er gab mir sogar Ausrüstung und dann ging er mit mir auf die Jagd. Ich kloppte Monster und er passte auf. Und alles ohne Gegenleistung. Er bot mir noch nicht einmal an seiner Gilde beizutreten, sondern verabschiedete sich freundlich und ging.

Vielleicht war es bei einem anderen Spieler genau so, nur das dieser bei der Jagd von dem vermeintlichen Helfer erstmal umgebracht wurde.

Das mit asozialem Verhalten ist halt so ne Sache. UO war auch ein PvP Spiel und viele Spieler spielten halt auch die von ihnen gewählte Rolle. Das dir ein Taschendieb an der Bank of Britain das Vanq Schwert aus der Tasche zieht würde man heute wohl als asozial bezeichnen aber es gehörte zum Spiel dazu. 

Vielleicht hatte ich halt Glück und traf nur sehr selten auf die falschen Leute. Ich hab Anfangs auf Europa und später dann auf Drachenfels gespielt. Gilde hiess damals glaube ich Emerald Knights. An die Aufnahmezeremonie auf der Gildenburg kann ich mich auch noch gut erinnern. Die gesamte Gilde (glaube 30 oder 40 Spieler) hatten sich da versammelt um 4 Anwärter in die Gilde aufzunehmen in Form einer feierlichen Zeremonie. Ich musste aus dem heiligen Kelch der Ritter trinken und war dann ein Mitglied 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Punkt 1) schonmal dran gedacht in Instanzen zu lvln ? das ist durchaus möglich und macht gleich 3x mehr Spass als in Aion an einem Spot mit 5 Leuten immer wieder die gleichen Viecher zu verhaun
> 
> Punkt 2) In Aion Grindet man schätzungsweise 1 Jahr intensiv den gleichen Content,hat dann sein Set zusammen und naja wie es so ist kommt dann ein Addon und das Lvlcap steigt und das gleiche von vorn. In WoW gibt es zwischen den Addons halt 3-4x mehr Content.
> 
> Als ob in Aion in jeder verdammten Randomgruppe nur nette Leute sind die alle selbstlos nur das Beste für ihr unbekanntes Gruppenmitglied wollen... HAHA



1) Kommt immer auf die Grp an, wobei die in Aion , nach meine Erfahrung, wirklich netter als in WoW sind.

2) Naja, das beste bekommt man eigentlich durch PvP. Das als gleichen content bezeichnen ist so nicht ganz richtig. Und 1 Jahr grinden, für was denn? Nach Fenris/Miraju kommt meistens PvP für die PvP Teile. 
Und in WoW gibt es 3-4mal mehr content. 3-4mal mehr content über den man sich totlachen kann. Design von 0. Anforderung (bisauf jez einige bosse in ICC) 0. Einfallsreichtum und Umsetzung = schlecht. Zu Classic/BC mag das ja gestimmt haben, dass man viel mehr gesehen hat als jez, aber da war das ganze auch noch interessant. Jez bekommt man da alles in den A.... geschoben. Falls du Aion spielst, spielst du definitiv das falsche Spiel.

Klar gibt es auch viele in Aion, die nur auf sich selbst fiiert sind. Aber die gibt es viel viel viel .... viel .... viel .... weniger als in WoW, da spreche ich aus bitterer Erfahrung mit WoW. 



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir den Livestatus der Server anschaue und sehe,das auf den meisten Servern die Zahl der Spieler,die zwischen 41 und 50 sind nichtmal 10% erreicht haben, nach 6 Monaten Spielzeit, dann sagt das schon eine Menge aus übers Spiel.



Mal als Beispiel mein Account:

1 Char LvL 49
1 Char LvL 23
1 Char LvL 7
5Chars LvL 1

Jetzt rechne das mal auf ein paar Accounts hoch. Da werden nämlich viele nicht anders aussehen. Dass viele in WoW weiter sind liegt auch daran, dass man in WoW nach 3 Wochen mit einem Char gut equiped ist. Da bist du in Aion warscheinlich nicht mal 50. In der Zeit wo ich in Aion 50 werde, wäre ich in WoW mit geschätzt 5Chars 80 + T9, wenn man ich die Lust dazu hätte.


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. Februar 2010)

Also nur mal so , hab glaub schonmal beteuert.. Ich spiele kein Aion mehr und WoW auch nicht, ich warte nurnoch auf swtor und wenn das auch soeine Enttäuschung wird wie alles was in den letzten Jahren rausgekommen ist, dann ist endgültig Ende mit MMORPG.

Meine Meinung zu den beiden Spielen...

*Aion* ist total langweiliger Endlosgrind ohne Erfolgserlebnisse mit 0 Herausforderung und nur Timesink. PvP ist Zergen , diejenige Gruppe mit dem grösseren Zerg gewinnt, total unbalanced zwischen castern und Melee blabliblubb ganz einfach tünnef. Ist genau das richtige für die masochistische Asia Fraktion.

*WoW* hat man wenn man dort von Anfang an mitgemacht hat irgendwo durchgespielt, es wird zwar immerwieder neuer Content hinterhergeschoben allerdings ist das letztenendes auch immer das Gleiche. PvP in WoW ist eigendlich auch nix dolles mehr seitdem das alte System gekippt wurde. Das mit den hinterhergeschmissenen Items kommt nur denen so vor die auch in Classic WoW gespielt haben wo Lila gleich Epix war, heute ist zwar alles Lila aber nicht alles davon auch gleich Epix. Ich vermute viel eher das diejenigen die sich darüber beschweren das zuviele Items rausgegeben werden diejenigen sind, die damals bis zu 8 std am Tag vorm AH standen um bewundert zu werden...

Kann nur wiederholen das jeder der WoW gespielt hat und dem es spaß gemacht hat total unzufrieden mit Aion sein wird da Aion in jedem Punkt bis auf Grafik schlechter abschneidet als WoW.


----------



## Torrance (23. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Kann nur wiederholen das jeder der WoW gespielt hat und dem es spaß gemacht hat total unzufrieden mit Aion sein wird da...



Kleine Ergänzung: Jeder der WoW sein erste MMO nennt, wird wieder nach WoW zurück gehen oder eher. Wobei ich nicht mal jeder sagen würde. Es gibt ja genug Spieler bei AION, von daher kann dieses Spielpinzip ja garnicht so "langweilig und öde" sein, wie man uns hier immer wieder versichern möchte.



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> ...Aion in jedem Punkt bis auf Grafik schlechter abschneidet als WoW.



Das ist wieder Geschmackssache. Da kannst du sagen, was du willst, ist nunmal so.

Frohes Musikhören und leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Es ist mir Bewusst, das es deine Meinung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (23. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Kleine Ergänzung: Jeder der WoW sein erste MMO nennt, wird wieder nach WoW zurück gehen oder eher. Wobei ich nicht mal jeder sagen würde. Es gibt ja genug Spieler bei AION, von daher kann dieses Spielpinzip ja garnicht so "langweilig und öde" sein, wie man uns hier immer wieder versichern möchte.



Ich persöhnlich werde mit WoW als mein erstes MMO trotzdem nie zurückkehren.

Nicht, weil die Grafik oder so shit ist, sondern weil das Spiel nichts bietet außer Items die einem direkt mit Level 80 als Geschenk in die hand gedrückt werden. Spielern, die nichts können, mit denen man sich dann in Rnd-Raids rumschalgen muss, weil es keine Anforderungen mehr gibt an lvl 80er wie Pre-Qs.

In Aion gibt es zwar auch keine Pre-Qs, aber wer 50 ist sollte sich mit seiner Klasee halbwegs auskennen. Das ist bei WoW schon nicht gegeben


----------



## Nahemis (23. Februar 2010)

Jaaaaa alles kacke außer WoW!!!!!!!!!

Man ist das ein Suchtigame das WoW! Warum treiben sich im Aion-Forum WoWler rum? Raus hier aber schnell!!


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (23. Februar 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Warum treiben sich im Aion-Forum WoWler rum?



damit du dich wundern kannst. weil es keine sperre gibt. weil hier jeder rein kann. und nochmal, damit du dich wunderst.

hoffe ich konnte deine frage beantworten.


----------



## Hideyasu (23. Februar 2010)

Ah mal wieder das alte "Einer Verteidigt AION, 5 prügeln drauf" Prinzip =)



> PvP ist Zergen , diejenige Gruppe mit dem grösseren Zerg gewinnt, total unbalanced zwischen castern und Melee



Ich will keine Diskusion starten wie man das AION Pvp angehen sollte. Das du Masspvp anscheinend nicht so richtig kennen gelernt hast will ich jetzt nicht unbedingt behaupten.

An dieser Stelle sei aber mal folgendes eingebracht:
Das die Koreaner, die nicht nur einer der größten MMO-Märkte sind, sonder auch zum Großteil die besten PvP Spieler hervorbringen ist ja schon seit langem bekannt. 
Egal ob es WoW, Starcraft, Warcraft oder ein anderes MMO ist, wenn man die Top PVE und PVP'ler aufzählt kommt immer Korea drinne vor. 
Nun rate doch mal welches Spiel in Korea das beliebteste MMO und MMO-PvP Spiel ist?

"It is being reported by Incgamers.com that over 17% of Korean internet cafe players spend their time playing Aion. This makes it the most played game in Korea, considering that internet cafes / game rooms are a predominant place for playing game"

Quelle -> http://aion.mmorpg-life.com/aion/news/aion-number-1-in-korea/62559/ 
 	-> http://www.incgamers.com/News/20833/aion-tops-internet-cafe-rankings-in-korea

WoW liegt dabei übrigens mit 5,31 %

Das wird natürlich das ganze "Aion ist schlecht!" Gerede nicht stoppen und soll erst recht nicht heißen, dass andere Spiele dadurch minderwertig sind (dann würde ich mich ja auf das Niveau von manchen hier begeben),
Sondern ich hoffe, dass es dazu beiträgt etwas anders an die Sache PVP ranzugehen als nur "Mein Char kann Klasse XYZ nicht BASCHEN!" bzw auch zu verstehen das es andere Wege gibt PvP zu bestreiten als das allseits bekannte Prinzip "Mein Klasse muss alle Klassen umhauen können sonst ist das PVP kacke!"


----------



## Berghammer71 (24. Februar 2010)

> Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Zeitfaktor.


Na das wäre eher Langzeitmotiviation.

Ich wurde gefragt was an AION schwierig ist-, was bitteschön soll an WoW-AOC schwierig sein?
Da gehts eher ausschließlich um den Zeitfaktor.

Als simpelstes Beispiel kann man in AION von Boden oder in der Luft kämpfen,
so, und bei den anderen immer nur vom Boden.

Sicherlich ist das den ein oder anderen auch nicht schwer genug, nur
der Schwierigkeitsgrad liegt damit letztlich höher als bei den anderen MMORPGs.

Das ist einfach so, genauso wie man mit seinen Taschenplätzen klar kommen muß
weil man nur eine bestimmte Anzahl Klamotten ins Auktionshaus stellen kann, zudem
die lange Wege in Betracht ziehen - die hier zwar langwieriger sind als anderswo -
trotzdem ist der Umgang mit der Gesamtsituation schwieriger als in anderen MMOs.

Mit anderen Worten, es ist eben nicht so simple wie andere MMOs, hier muss man 
schon alles beherschen um am Spiel langfristig seine Freude haben zu können.

Mal eben einen Character hochziehen, ausstatten - geht hier mal garnicht, dazu dauerts
dann einfach doch zu lang - womit Stancer letztlich recht hat - im Bezug auf Titel die
was bringen (bin gespannt wann das Spiel XxX das abkupfert..)


----------



## Ladebalken (24. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin zurück zu WoW muss aber direkt sagen das ich AION nur bis Level 11 Gezockt habe,warum? Naja ich mag diese Japanischen Manga Styles garnicht, ich hatte eher das gefühl das ich gegen Pikatshu und seine Freunde kämpfe (Gemeint sind hier die Mobs) das ist nicht so mein fall, dagegen ist die Grafik echt der Knaller bsp. die Efekte vom Wasser sind echt gut gemacht! Was ich auch gut fand ist, das man das Gameplay von WoW übernommen hat und somit ein einfaches einsteigen in das Spiel easy war (Jedenfalls für mich) 
Aber ich steh doch irgendwie auf diese Kindergarten "ohhh ist das schön Bund hier" Grafik von WOW 
Dies ist allerdings nur meine Persönliche Meinung, was ihr jetzt hier an Flames postet ist mir echt latte. 

Let the Flames begin...


----------



## Stancer (24. Februar 2010)

Ladebalken schrieb:


> Also ich bin zurück zu WoW muss aber direkt sagen das ich AION nur bis Level 11 Gezockt habe,warum? Naja ich mag diese Japanischen Manga Styles garnicht, ich hatte eher das gefühl das ich gegen Pikatshu und seine Freunde kämpfe (Gemeint sind hier die Mobs) das ist nicht so mein fall, dagegen ist die Grafik echt der Knaller bsp. die Efekte vom Wasser sind echt gut gemacht! Was ich auch gut fand ist, das man das Gameplay von WoW übernommen hat und somit ein einfaches einsteigen in das Spiel easy war (Jedenfalls für mich)
> Aber ich steh doch irgendwie auf diese Kindergarten "ohhh ist das schön Bund hier" Grafik von WOW
> Dies ist allerdings nur meine Persönliche Meinung, was ihr jetzt hier an Flames postet ist mir echt latte.
> 
> Let the Flames begin...



Eigentlich gibt es an deinem Post nichts auszusetzen. Wenn einem der Stil nicht gefällt ist es eben so. Steht ja nirgendwo, das einem der Stil gefallen MUSS.

Allerdings wurde das Gameplay nicht von WoW übernommen. Diese Art der Steuerung hatte sich schon lange vor WoW als Standard durchgesetzt. Ähnlich wie beim HUD braucht man das Rad halt nicht neu erfinden. Schaut man sich z.b. mal das HUD von Meridian59 oder Asherons Call stellt und Everquest an stellt man fest, das sich das HUD kaum verändert hat. Jedes MMO hat zwar sein eigenes HUD aber meistens ist der Aufbau immer gleich und die Unterschiede sind Minimal mit Skill-Leisten unten, Minimap rechts oben und Charakter + Gegner links oben !


----------



## Shaft13 (24. Februar 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> <br />1) Kommt immer auf die Grp an, wobei die in Aion , nach meine Erfahrung, wirklich netter als in WoW sind.<br /><br />2) Naja, das beste bekommt man eigentlich durch PvP. Das als gleichen content bezeichnen ist so nicht ganz richtig. Und 1 Jahr grinden, für was denn? Nach Fenris/Miraju kommt meistens PvP für die PvP Teile. Mal als Beispiel mein Account:<br /><br />1 Char LvL 49<br />1 Char LvL 23<br />1 Char LvL 7<br />5Chars LvL 1<br /><br />Jetzt rechne das mal auf ein paar Accounts hoch. Da werden nämlich viele nicht anders aussehen. Dass viele in WoW weiter sind liegt auch daran, dass man in WoW nach 3 Wochen mit einem Char gut equiped ist. Da bist du in Aion warscheinlich nicht mal 50. In der Zeit wo ich in Aion 50 werde, wäre ich in WoW mit geschätzt 5Chars 80 + T9, wenn man ich die Lust dazu hätte.<br />


<br /><br /><br />

Bei deinem Beispiel kommst du auf einen % Wert,den kein Server bisher erreicht hat. Nach 6 Monaten!!!

Zumal die wenigsten sich 5 Level 1 Spieler erstellt haben.
Wer viel twinkt, dem scheint an seinem Main was zu stören. Das man 4 Chars hoch spielt,ist auch eher selten,aber selbst wenn man das tut, wird das nicht die Statistik auf unter 10% treiben bezüglich 41+ Charaktere.
Man sollte auch nie vergessen,das bei einem PVP Spiel viele das Zeil haben Maxlevel zu werden,das dort Maxlevel mehr Ziel ist als der Weg dorthin.

Bei DAOC hatten wir nach 6 Monaten mit Sicherheit 30+% ,die 41+ Level hatten. Und da war das Leveln auch recht mühsam und Quests gab es 2001 fast gar nicht.


----------



## Torrance (24. Februar 2010)

Shaft13 schrieb:


> Bei DAOC hatten wir nach 6 Monaten mit Sicherheit 30+% ,die 41+ Level hatten. Und da war das Leveln auch recht mühsam und Quests gab es 2001 fast gar nicht.



Mehr als 30+% waren 41 + Level in 6 Monaten? Sicher nicht auf Lyo oder Logres. 



Shaft13 schrieb:


> Wer viel twinkt, dem scheint an seinem Main was zu stören




Und nur weil man viele Twinks hat, heisst das nicht das einem am Main was stört. Ich zb spiele erstmal alle Klasse an, um dann sagen zu können, das sind die klassen die ich als Main beeichnen würde (Wobei ich eh keine Twinks habe, sondern viele Mains ... letzendlich.) Wozu gibt es den X Klassen, wenn ich nur eine davon spiele? 




Shaft13 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch nie vergessen,das bei einem PVP Spiel viele das Zeil haben Maxlevel zu werden,das dort Maxlevel mehr Ziel ist als der Weg dorthin.



Es gibt halt solche und solche Spieler. DAoC war auch ein PvP Spiel (wenn man den Endcontent mal sieht) und ich habe gute zwei Jahre gebraucht, bis ich ernsthaft damit angefangen habe, da die Welt, die Klassenvielfalt, die Skillungen einfach zu unterschiedlich und reichlich vorhanden war. Ich werde das bei AION nicht anders machen. (Passt nun nicht wirklich hierrein, aber daher wird sich für mich auch nie die Frage stellen, wann kommt der neue Content). Der Weg ist für mich das Ziel, vorerst. Alles andere kann ich mir Später auch anschauen. Es sei, die Entwickeln das Spiel mehr in Richtung WoW, wo man immer mehr Level machen muss, mehr Instanzen, mehr Items und dadurch das PvP in den Hintergrund rückt. Sicher war DAoC da nicht anders, siehe SC´s oder Artefakte, ML, CL, nur war das Endgame weiterhin RvR. So sollte es auch bleiben. Das man zwischendurch bischen PvM machen muss, gehört einfach dazu. Find ich auch nicht wirklich schlimm. Ich mag eine gute Mischung aus PvM und RvR.

Frohe Zocker haben mehr Spass beim spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (24. Februar 2010)

Kann mich noch daran erinnern, das man in Daoc ewig lang Level 35 bis Level 45 im RvR getroffen hat. Die 50er waren da eher sowas wie Legenden aber wenn die auftauchten, brach alles in Panik aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein erster Drachenraid war mit Level 39 und mit 150 anderen. Es gab nur 2 50er und nach dem ersten AE lagen 150 Spieler tot auf dem Boden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gab damals sowas wie nen Wettlauf welcher Server zuerst den Drachen umhaute. Weiss gar nicht wie viele Versuche wir unternommen haben um den zu besiegen.


----------



## Shaft13 (24. Februar 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> <br />Kann mich noch daran erinnern, das man in Daoc ewig lang Level 35 bis Level 45 im RvR getroffen hat. Die 50er waren da eher sowas wie Legenden aber wenn die auftauchten, brach alles in Panik aus <img src='http://www.buffed.de/forum/public/style_emoticons/buffed/smile.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


<br /><br /><br />

Von Avalon redest du aber nicht,oder?

Weil als das Gebiet mit dem Drachen kam,glaube 1.48, waren schon einige Level 50 auf Avalon.Würde sogar sagen dutzende.Und das auf Hib Seite.


----------



## Stancer (24. Februar 2010)

Nee war anfangs auf nem anderen Server.

Aber wenn du von "dutzenden" Hibs auf Avalon erzählst waren das dann mehr als 20 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_"Schau mal ein rar Mob" *deutet auf Elf Eindringling" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## H3LLSCR34M (24. Februar 2010)

Ich würde Aion mal eher als PvP spiel ansehen.

Der PvP Teil auf Max lvl in Aion ist sehr spassig und unterhaltsam also langeweile gibts da keine. Hingegen der PvE teil ist zusammenhanglos und selbst durch quests lesen sehr unverständlich und teilweise sogar unlogisch ist. Ich hatte es so mit meinem kantor das ich ab lvl 35 trotz das ich alle quests gemacht habe nur noch im grossen und ganzen grinden konnte. Und das Grinden ist einfach sowas das "MIR" nicht liegt ich fand es einfach nur schrecklich sinnlos mobs zu dreschen oder immer wieder die wiederholbaren quests zu machen "würg".

Die grafik ist nicht bombastisch aber doch sehenswert und gut. Die Performance kann man in massenschlachten eigentlich gut ertragen könnte aber dennoch um einiges besser sein. 

Das Endgame besteht dann hauptsächlich aus pvP gibt zwar noch ein Paar inis die echt gelungen sind aber das hällt sich dann auch eher in grenzen. Raids im sinne wie in WoW wird es in Aion nicht geben also wer als neueinsteiger sowas erwartet wird entäuscht sein und in den inis ist nicht der Loot das ziel sondern die Ini selbst. Denn der Loot hällt sich auch in grenzen. In Aion wird einem das Equipt nciht hinterhergeschmissen wie in WoW aber in Aion ist das Equipt auch nicht so wichtig und fällt auch nicht so stark ins gewicht wie in WoW.

So das mal meine neutrale meinung. Es soll noch gesagt sein das ich keines der beiden spiele mehr spiele. Ich binn eher der Warhammer typ diese ewige technomuke wenn sich engel/Dämonen (wie man es sehen will) in Massenschlachten gegenübertreten war mit mit der zeit zu nerfig genau so wie das grinden. Ja man kann die musik ausmachen aber ich kaufe mir kein game damit ich dann die muke ausmachen muss. Aber wie dem auch sei jeder sollte es selbst wisse was er mag. Aion ist ein Tolles spiel aber auch ein spiel was sehr oberflächlich ist nichts vertieft wird usw. Es geht hallt einfach ums spielen die storry ist eher mau usw.

Aber wer mit Aion neu anfängt und es durchhälllt biss auf lvl 50 zu überleben und nicht an einem nervenzusammenbruch zu scheitern dem wird Aion sicher gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg Hell


----------



## Geige (24. Februar 2010)

H3LLSCR34M schrieb:


> 1.) Der PvP Teil auf Max lvl in Aion ist sehr spassig und unterhaltsam also langeweile gibts da keine. Hingegen der PvE teil ist zusammenhanglos und selbst durch quests lesen sehr unverständlich und teilweise sogar unlogisch ist. Ich hatte es so mit meinem kantor das ich ab lvl 35 trotz das ich alle quests gemacht habe nur noch im grossen und ganzen grinden konnte. Und das Grinden ist einfach sowas das "MIR" nicht liegt ich fand es einfach nur schrecklich sinnlos mobs zu dreschen oder immer wieder die wiederholbaren quests zu machen "würg".
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) Raids im sinne wie in WoW wird es in Aion nicht geben also wer als neueinsteiger sowas erwartet wird entäuscht sein und in den inis ist nicht der Loot das ziel sondern die Ini selbst. Denn der Loot hällt sich auch in grenzen. In Aion wird einem das Equipt nciht hinterhergeschmissen wie in WoW aber in Aion ist das Equipt auch nicht so wichtig und fällt auch nicht so stark ins gewicht wie in WoW.



1.) Wie das Endgame-PvP wird kannst du auf Level 35 beurteilen!?
Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hm naja, kommt drauf an wie du es siehst, der Solo Grindteil kann minimiert und sogar abgeschaft werden, wenn man
sich ne nette Legion sucht und mit der gemeinsam loszieht um Ft, NM oder Lepharisten zu machen!
Durch die Quests gibts da sicher schönes EQ, mit etwas Drop-Glück sogar noch was obendrauf und nen Haufen xp und auserdem
ist der Soziale Aspekt eh der Grund warum ich ein MMORPG spiele, wenn mich das alleine nich genug motivieren würde gibt es
wie gesagt noch nette Teile obendrauf!

2.) Da hat sich wohl jemand nicht richtig informiert, mit Aion 2.0 (Startet in EU/US 2 Monate nach Korea Launch, also ca in 3-4 Monaten) kommt mindestens eine 
Raidinstanze, wie man sie aus spielen wie WoW oder HdRO kennt!
Das EQ in Aion nicht so wichtig ist lässt sich nur mit einem "jein" beantworten, es ist (Bis auf DP S-Run´s) nicht so, dass man aufgrund seiner
Ausrüsstung nicht mitgenommen werden würde, aber der Utnerschied ist schon gewaltig, ein Fenrir-Ausgestatteter Charakter ist schon wesentlich stärker
als ein "grüner-neu-50er", auser du spielst Klassen wie Kleri oder Sm, da ist EQ wircklich Nebensache, letzterer definiert sich eher über
seine Stigmas (Angstschrei, etc.).


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Februar 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> 1.) Wie das Endgame-PvP wird kannst du auf Level 35 beurteilen!?
> Respekt
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du dir seinen Post überhaupt mal durchgelesen? 

Zu dir:

Sologrind abgeschafft indem man ihn in Gruppengrind tauft...

Motivation in Instanzen zu gehen wo nach einem riesen Trash haufen der Boss einfach nen paar mal garnix droppt oder wenn dann mal was was sowieso keiner braucht...

Sozialer Aspekt den es anscheinend nur in Aion gibt und sonst nirgendwo...

Die Instanz mit 2.0 hast du natürlich schon durchgespielt und kannst ganz genau sagen das sie wie in wow ist, is kla...

lol


----------



## Torrance (24. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Sozialer Aspekt den es anscheinend nur in Aion gibt und sonst nirgendwo...



Das Sprichwort: Sich was aus den Fingern saugen... kennst du nicht oder? Wenn ja, schlag das mal bitte nach, weil du das Recht gut drauf hast. Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären, wo du solche Aussagen her hast. Es wurde nur gesagt, das zb in WoW eher eine Egocommunity rumläuft und bei AION weniger, da man da einfach auf andere Spieler angewiesen ist. Da nicht 90% der levelphase Solocontent ist.



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Sologrind abgeschafft indem man ihn in Gruppengrind tauft...



1. Steht das Minimiert
2. Komisch das jeder versteht, das damit der Spass im Vordergrund steht. Da es mit einer Gruppe/Legion einfach mehr Spass macht. Aber das wirst du nie verstehen.



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Motivation in Instanzen zu gehen wo nach einem riesen Trash haufen der Boss einfach nen paar mal garnix droppt oder wenn dann mal was was sowieso keiner braucht...



Sicher kann das Frustierend sein, aber ob man nun am Beispiel WoW nun 20-30 mal einen Raidinstanz geht und man das Teil nicht bekommt, was man haben möchte (da immer nur das gleich Schwert droppt) oder ob nix droppt. Endeffekt ist das doch völlig egal. Man bekommt nicht was man haben will.

Frohes Dämonenjagen mit Sam&Dean


----------



## Nahemis (24. Februar 2010)

Hey unser Helmchen ist mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na was treibst du so wenn du mal nicht im Aion-Forum abhängst? Hab deine Kommentare schon echt vermißt^^


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Februar 2010)

Also das mit aus den Fingern saugen das unterstelle ich ja der letzten Geige, dat issed doch Torrance mensch. Der Jung hat anscheinend schon einen gereizten Sehnerv weil er ständig mit der Rosaroten Brille herumläuft und kann deswegen nichtmehr kontrollieren was er da schreibt ...

edit: winke @ nahemis , bin nur ab und zu mal hier um meine liebsten Aion Jungs bissle zu ärgern, woanders ist ja eh langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (24. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Also das mit aus den Fingern saugen das unterstelle ich ja der letzten Geige, dat issed doch Torrance mensch. Der Jung hat anscheinend schon einen gereizten Sehnerv weil er ständig mit der Rosaroten Brille herumläuft und kann deswegen nichtmehr kontrollieren was er da schreibt ...



Toll rausgeredet, aber mir haste immernoch nicht geschrieben, wo das her hast.


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Toll rausgeredet, aber mir haste immernoch nicht geschrieben, wo das her hast.



Ok.. ihr hebt ständig die Aion Community auf ein goldenes Podest und schreibt von 90% Egomanen in WoW. Gleichzeitig schreibt ihr das ihr in Aion in Legionen zusammen spass habt, in WoW wiederum war ständig nur von Randomgruppen die rede.. TADA

edit:
Ich war zum Aionstart dabei und da hab ich haargenau dasselbe verhalten wie in WoW in Randomgruppen gesehen oder auch an Questmob spawns ..


----------



## Torrance (24. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ok.. ihr hebt ständig die Aion Community auf ein goldenes Podest und schreibt von 90% Egomanen in WoW. Gleichzeitig schreibt ihr das ihr in Aion in Legionen zusammen spass habt, in WoW wiederum war ständig nur von Randomgruppen die rede.. TADA





Torrance schrieb:


> 1. Steht das Minimiert
> 2. Komisch das jeder versteht, das damit der Spass im Vordergrund steht. Da es mit einer Gruppe/Legion *einfach mehr* Spass macht. Aber das wirst du nie verstehen.



Ich hab das mal für dich hervorgehoben, damit du siehst was ich meine. Es macht solo Spass aber in einer Gruppe/Legiongruppe noch mehr Spass. Und im Vergleich mit der WoW Community hebe ich die AION Community sehr wohl auf ein goldens Podest.



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich war zum Aionstart dabei und da hab ich haargenau dasselbe verhalten wie in WoW in Randomgruppen gesehen oder auch an Questmob spawns ..



Eben und wielang ist das her? Du glaubst doch nicht, das sich da nicht einiges getan hat. Sicher gibt es einige schwarze Schafe, aber es sind halt weniger als bei WoW. Sehr viel weniger. Es fällt einfach auf, wenn man es mal länger als 1-2 Monate spielt. Ich meine damit mindest. 6 Monate. 

Frohes Zusammenfassen von paar Monaten bzw Jahren zweier Spiele, puh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal für dich hervorgehoben, damit du siehst was ich meine. Es macht solo Spass aber in einer Gruppe/Legiongruppe noch mehr Spass. Und im Vergleich mit der WoW Community hebe ich die AION Community sehr wohl auf ein goldens Podest.
> 
> Eben und wielang ist das her? Du glaubst doch nicht, das sich da nicht einiges getan hat. Sicher gibt es einige schwarze Schafe, aber es sind halt weniger als bei WoW. Sehr viel weniger. Es fällt einfach auf, wenn man es mal länger als 1-2 Monate spielt. Ich meine damit mindest. 6 Monate.
> 
> ...



Tut mir leid aber in der Gruppe immerwieder die selben Elite Mobs hauen ist genauso stumpfsinnig wie allein immer wieder die selben non-Elite und nix anderes bietet Aion. Mit deinen gammligen Grindgruppen sollst du ja glücklich sein allerdings sollte jeder der mit Aion anfangen will wissen, dass früher oder später das leveln im Spiel so endet. Und das du die Comm so lobst ist mal genauso ein Fingersauger wie die Geige. 

Fröhliches Fingersaugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit*

Es geht im Moment nur um die Lvlphase also nach LVl 50 ist ne andere Baustelle..


----------



## Torrance (24. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber in der Gruppe immerwieder die selben Elite Mobs hauen ist genauso stumpfsinnig wie allein immer wieder die selben non-Elite und nix anderes bietet Aion. Mit deinen gammligen Grindgruppen sollst du ja glücklich sein allerdings sollte jeder der mit Aion anfangen will wissen, dass früher oder später das leveln im Spiel so endet. Und das du die Comm so lobst ist mal genauso ein Fingersauger wie die Geige.
> 
> Fröhliches Fingersaugen
> 
> ...



Beispiel WoW:

Wie endet das leveln dort? Quest annehmen, rumrennen nach den richtigen Mobs, X Mobs killen, zurückrennen abgeben, das mittlerweile bis level 80. Langeweile pur. (Ich lass mal die Instanzen weg, da die bei AION auch immer weggelassen werden, und jaja blabla, die levelInstanzen bei WoW sind forderern als bei AION, hust hust).

Wo ist der Spass beim leveln bei WoW? Beim ersten Char total spannend. Selbst, wenn du eine andere Klasse spielst, wird das ganze nicht wirklich spassiger. 

Anscheind ist das aber Ansichtssache. Ich finde grinden in der Gruppe/Solo/Legion 100 mal spassiger, weil ich mich mit den Leuten unterhalten kann. Bei WoW. Ha, da wirst du für Unwissenheit direkt geflamt, angewiesen buffed.de zubesuchen (um dich da flamen zulassen), Instanzenruns bekommt man nicht mal ein Hallo. Ehe man sich versieht ist man 80 und kennt, mit viel Glück, 2 Leute mit denen man Sporadisch mal Kontakt hat. Super, da kann ich auch DragonAge spielen und mit Leuten über Msn/ICQ oder Xfire chatten.

Ich habe nie (bevor und nachdem ich WoW gespielt habe) so wenig Leute kennengelernt wie in diesem SoloMMORPG, was alle so loben.

Frohes Kaninchen legen und dann häuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (24. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Anscheind ist das aber Ansichtssache. Ich finde grinden in der Gruppe/Solo/Legion 100 mal spassiger, weil ich mich mit den Leuten unterhalten kann. Bei WoW. Ha, da wirst du für Unwissenheit direkt geflamt, angewiesen buffed.de zubesuchen (um dich da flamen zulassen), Instanzenruns bekommt man nicht mal ein Hallo. Ehe man sich versieht ist man 80 und kennt, mit viel Glück, 2 Leute mit denen man Sporadisch mal Kontakt hat. Super, da kann ich auch DragonAge spielen und mit Leuten über Msn/ICQ oder Xfire chatten.
> 
> Ich habe nie (bevor und nachdem ich WoW gespielt habe) so wenig Leute kennengelernt wie in diesem SoloMMORPG, was alle so loben.
> 
> ...



Ich bin damals mit kompletter Gilde von EQ2 nach WoW gewechselt und habe eigendlich nie Solo Zeit verbracht von daher kann ich dir wohl ausnahmsweise mal zustimmen das man bei WoW gerade heutzutage (damals war ja eh alles besser) wenn man Solo in das Spiel einsteigt durchaus nur Pech haben kann, was natürlich einen grandiosen Eindruck hinterlässt.


----------



## Geige (25. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Also das mit aus den Fingern saugen das unterstelle ich ja der letzten Geige, dat issed doch Torrance mensch. Der Jung hat anscheinend schon einen gereizten Sehnerv weil er ständig mit der Rosaroten Brille herumläuft und kann deswegen nichtmehr kontrollieren was er da schreibt ...



Yey, Namensflame, das Niveau steigt ins Bodenlose! (teilweise echt zum kotzen hier!)

@Helmchen:
Gratuliere, du warst also zum Aion start dabei und du beurteilst die jetzige Com nach dem was du damals gesehen hast!?
Geniale Kombinationsgabe, solltest mal zur Krippo gehen, ach warte mal ne lieber doch nicht, da braucht man im Gegensatz
zu dem Forum hier Fakten mit dennen man seine Aussagen belegt!

Ich sagte ähnlich wie in WoW oder HdRO, nirgends habe ich geschrieben, dass sie genauso werden, lern
Lesen bzw. lese nicht nur Quer-drüber!

Klar Helmchen, mein kleiner 08/15 rnd-Flamer, natürlich ist soeiner wie du jemals 50ig geworden, glaubt
dir hier sicherlich jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Herr Gott nochmal, wenn alle hier rumflamen dürfen,ohne, dass je ein Mod eingreift, dann fang ich jetzt auch damit an bis das Klima hier wieder besser ist!


----------



## Berghammer71 (25. Februar 2010)

> Also das kann ja nur ein Scherz sein oder?
> Der Sound und die Musik während der Kämpfe ist ja wohl das schrecklichste überhaupt nach den ersten 2 Minuten war bei mir Sound&Musik aus



Ähnliche Antwort wie zum Schwierigkeitsgrad, wo man in AION halt allein schon Flug- und Bodenkampf beherrschen muss und damit ebend halt nicht so leicht wie ein Hello Kitty MMORG zu bedienen ist.

Die Musik finde ich gut, kann man aber leiser und aus stellen.

Sound ist immer noch alles in Richtung Umgebungsgeräusche, auch wohl Sprachausgabe - Musik ist immer noch Geschmackssache.

Ich meinte mit Sound speziell die Soundkulisse im Spiel also allein das Laufen auf unterschiedlichen Hintergründen wie Dach, oder auch die Geräusche von Brunnen und sonstigen Geschichten.

*Der Sound ist genauso detailreich wie die Grafik und ich habe noch nichts realisterisches gehört in einen MMORPG, ebend halt herausragend - dachte manchmal die Kirchturmglocke hinter mir würde läuten, obwohl da kein Leuchturm steht - soundtechnisch einfach perfekt.*


----------



## Helmchen123 (26. Februar 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> *Der Sound ist genauso detailreich wie die Grafik und ich habe noch nichts realisterisches gehört in einen MMORPG, ebend halt herausragend - dachte manchmal die Kirchturmglocke hinter mir würde läuten, obwohl da kein Leuchturm steht - soundtechnisch einfach perfekt.*



_*Solange man sich nicht im Kampf befindet bzw. seine Fähigkeiten benutzt*_... haste noch vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (26. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ok.. ihr hebt ständig die Aion Community auf ein goldenes Podest und schreibt von 90% Egomanen in WoW. Gleichzeitig schreibt ihr das ihr in Aion in Legionen zusammen spass habt, in WoW wiederum war ständig nur von Randomgruppen die rede.. TADA



Es ist ungefähr so:

In WoW sind in Gruppen und Raids 90% Egos die nur für sich das beste wollen. Wenn also jemand mal nen wipe verursacht kann der gerne geflamed werden. Im /2 liest man viel kacke wo sich Leute wirklich beschimpfen, net nur aus Spaß.

Klar, bei Aion ließt man das ab und zu und im Forum schon mehr, aber die leute haben den Anstand es da zu machen wo viele gar nicht hingucken. Den Chat lesen denkt ich mal viele. Ins Forum gucken schon wieder weniger. 

Klar gibt es in Aion auch viele Leute die auf sich fixiert sind (zu sehr) aber in WoW ist das ganze noch viel viel extremer. Ich spreche da aus bitterer Erfahrung. Das ist in viele Gilden da auch nicht besser. Aber in WoW kommen die weningsten drauf selbst was zu machen. Hier würde man aus der Grp gekickt (als Beispiel) und keiner würde was sagen. In WoW habe ich es schon erlebt, dass ich gefalemd wurde, weil ich jemand als Tank gekickt habe, der immer Aggro gezogen hat, weil ich nocht net am Mob war. Nur, weil die Instanz dann ja 5min länger dauert.

Sry, aber so tief sind wir in Aion noch lange nicht.


----------



## Helmchen123 (26. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das die vernünftigen Spieler in WoW ihre eigenen Instanzgruppen/Raids haben und man das so nicht verallgemeinern kann und einfach behaupten darf "90% Egomanen" denn das stimmt einfach nicht. Wenn man ausschliesslich mit Random Gruppen Zeit verbringt ist klar das man da 90% Idioten vorfindet aber das ging mir bei Aion auch so ...


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> _*Solange man sich nicht im Kampf befindet bzw. seine Fähigkeiten benutzt*_... haste noch vergessen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Musik an sich ist im Kampf nicht so schlimm. Schlimmer find ich Soundtechnisch die Stimmen bzw das Gemurmel von den Chars. Ich hab mich zwar nach 6 Monaten dran gewöhnt, aber das schreck einen doch erstmal ab zb einen Caster zuspielen.^^

Ansonsten finde ich die Soundkulisse ziemlich gelungen. Aber...

Frohes anmachen von Winamp beim zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Ich habe in WoW einige Gilden besucht, um für mich die richtige zu finden und es waren alle Gilden so, das es mehr ein grosser Pool aus Randomgruppen für Instanzen waren als eine Gemeinschaft. Die zusammengehörigkeit war immer unter aller Sau. Und wenn man bei Buffed das Forum von WoW mal besucht und sich die Gildenprobleme durchliest, ist es da auch nicht viel anders. Wenn man einfach mal die Masse an Spielern sieht, die dieses Spiel hat, würde ich schon sagen, das nur 10% davon eine wirklich Gemeinschaft ist, die zusammenhält und nicht bei jeden kleinen Wipe auseinanderbricht.

Frohe Schoki in die Runde werf.


----------



## Helmchen123 (26. Februar 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Die Musik an sich ist im Kampf nicht so schlimm. Schlimmer find ich Soundtechnisch die Stimmen bzw das Gemurmel von den Chars. Ich hab mich zwar nach 6 Monaten dran gewöhnt, aber das schreck einen doch erstmal ab zb einen Caster zuspielen.^^
> 
> Ansonsten finde ich die Soundkulisse ziemlich gelungen. Aber...
> 
> ...



Ich glaub das waren die weiblichen Kleriker die mich soundtechnisch mit smite in die Knie gezwungen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (26. Februar 2010)

> Die Klassen wirken Stimmig, im PVP ist keine Klasse wirklich overpowered






Ich weiß nicht welches Spiel Du spielst, aber diese Aussage lässt tief blicken. Ne klar.. alle Klassen sind tootal balanced.








> Muss ich leider wiedersprechen. Ich habe in WoW einige Gilden besucht, um für mich die richtige zu finden und es waren alle Gilden so, das es mehr ein grosser Pool aus Randomgruppen für Instanzen waren als eine Gemeinschaft. Die zusammengehörigkeit war immer unter aller Sau. Und wenn man bei Buffed das Forum von WoW mal besucht und sich die Gildenprobleme durchliest, ist es da auch nicht viel anders. Wenn man einfach mal die Masse an Spielern sieht, die dieses Spiel hat, würde ich schon sagen, das nur 10% davon eine wirklich Gemeinschaft ist, die zusammenhält und nicht bei jeden kleinen Wipe auseinanderbricht.



Wenn ich sowas lese, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass Interessierte egal für welches Game dies nicht ernst nehmen. 10% der Gilden haben zusammenhalt und 90% haben keinen zusammenhalt? Das ist dermassen daneben und bloedsinn und Deine letzte Aussage bestätigt dann auch Das nachgeplapper. Die Spiele werden nicht schlimm. Die Foren sollte man schliessen, damit nicht soviel dummes Geschwätz losgelassen wird und nicht jeder meint, dass er wirklich was zu sagen hat.


----------



## Xâr (26. Februar 2010)

> Es ist ungefähr so:
> 
> In WoW sind in Gruppen und Raids 90% Egos die nur für sich das beste wollen. Wenn also jemand mal nen wipe verursacht kann der gerne geflamed werden. Im /2 liest man viel kacke wo sich Leute wirklich beschimpfen, net nur aus Spaß.
> 
> ...




Was ich in den ersten Wochen bei Aion erlebt habe, das habe ich bei WoW noch nie erlebt. Mag am Server liegen. Aber solche Aussagen reihen sich mit den anderen ein. Es stimmt einfach nicht. Ja, Du kannst ein unteres Niveau bei WoW haben und ja Du kannst es bei Aion haben. By the Way.. wieviel Spieler spielen Aion und wieviel WoW. Wenn Du es in Relation ausrechnest..wird das Ergebnis sicherlich sehr interessant werden..


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, dann kann man nur hoffen, dass Interessierte egal für welches Game dies nicht ernst nehmen. 10% der Gilden haben zusammenhalt und 90% haben keinen zusammenhalt? Das ist dermassen daneben und bloedsinn und Deine letzte Aussage bestätigt dann auch Das nachgeplapper. Die Spiele werden nicht schlimm. Die Foren sollte man schliessen, damit nicht soviel dummes Geschwätz losgelassen wird und nicht jeder meint, dass er wirklich was zu sagen hat.



Glaub mir, ich muss niemand nachplappern. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Die du mir auch nehmen kannst. Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso in 2.5 Jahren nicht annähernd soviel Kontakte geschlossen habe, wie in den Monate nach WoW. Aber sicher, liegt nur und ganz an mir, da ich einfach ein stressiger und nachplappernder Mensch (oder Papagei?) bin. Immer wieder schön, wie Leute wie du mir sagen wollen, wie ich ein Spiel erfahren habe. 

Und das dumme Geschwätz geb ich dir direkt zurück, weil mehr is deines auch nicht.

Frohes verteilen weiterer Leckerlis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (26. Februar 2010)

> Glaub mir, ich muss niemand nachplappern. Das sind meine Erfahrungen. Die du mir auch nehmen kannst. Es hat schon seinen Grund, wieso in 2.5 Jahren nicht annähernd soviel Kontakte geschlossen habe, wie in den Monate nach WoW. Aber sicher, liegt nur und ganz an mir, da ich einfach ein stressiger und nachplappernder Mensch (oder Papagei?) bin. Immer wieder schön, wie Leute wie du mir sagen wollen, wie ich ein Spiel erfahren habe.
> 
> Und das dumme Geschwätz geb ich dir direkt zurück, weil mehr is deines auch nicht.







Also wenn Du in 2,5 Jahren in einem Online Game keine Kontakte knüpfen konntest, dann hast Du definitiv was falsch gemacht. Wir haben von Gildentreffen und Raidtreffen und was weis ich schon alles gehabt. Sorry aber das mag vielleicht Deine supjektive Erfahrung sein, dies spiegelt aber sicherlich nicht 90% der User wieder. Da nützen auch keine Leckerlis was..


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Was ich in den ersten Wochen bei Aion erlebt habe, das habe ich bei WoW noch nie erlebt. Mag am Server liegen. Aber solche Aussagen reihen sich mit den anderen ein. Es stimmt einfach nicht. Ja, Du kannst ein unteres Niveau bei WoW haben und ja Du kannst es bei Aion haben. By the Way.. wieviel Spieler spielen Aion und wieviel WoW. Wenn Du es in Relation ausrechnest..wird das Ergebnis sicherlich sehr interessant werden..



In Relation gesehen, habe ich bei AION sehr viel besser Erfahrung in 6 Monaten gemacht, als bei WoW in 2.5 Jahren. Wielang hast du denn AION gespielt? Wenn man fragen darf.


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Also wenn Du in 2,5 Jahren in einem Online Game keine Kontakte knüpfen konntest, dann hast Du definitiv was falsch gemacht. Wir haben von Gildentreffen und Raidtreffen und was weis ich schon alles gehabt. Sorry aber das mag vielleicht Deine supjektive Erfahrung sein, dies spiegelt aber sicherlich nicht 90% der User wieder. Da nützen auch keine Leckerlis was..



Glaub ich nicht. Davor hab ich 6 Jahre DAoC gespielt und habe mehr als genug Kontakte geknüpft, die heute noch da sind. Aber was ich bei WoW erlebt habe, hab ich nie vorher und nie nachher so dermassen erlebt. Das ist und bleibt einfach Fakt. Mag sein, das es Server gibt, wo es nicht so schlimm war, aber auf den Servern, wo ich gespielt habe, war es das. Und ich kann ja schlecht 20 Server mal 2 Fraktionen durchprobieren, bis ich mal die richtigen Leute kennenlerne. Irgendwann hab ich es halt aufgegeben. Sicher gibt es bei AION auch schwarze Schafe aber nicht annähernd soviele wie bei WoW. Da gibt es auch nichts schön zureden.

Frohe zurücknahme meiner Leckerli... Tee? Kaffee? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (26. Februar 2010)

> Sicher gibt es bei AION auch schwarze Schafe aber nicht annähernd soviele wie bei WoW. Da gibt es auch nichts schön zureden.






Quelle ? Daten? Erhebung? .. wo steht das fundiert? Ach in deinem Kopfe.. ah ok *nimmt sich einen kaffee*


----------



## Virthu (26. Februar 2010)

ihr solltet ev einen gang zurück fahren mit euren grosszügigen verallgemeinerungen. jeder macht unterschiedliche erfahrungen, alleine schon weil jeder ein wenig anders tickt. davon abgesehen, landet man ja auch nicht im selben umfeld mit den gleichen leuten. 

mir hat in meiner wow zeit ständig der eine oder andere erzählen wollen, die wow spielerschaft würde nur aus kindern und idioten bestehen. habs nie nachvollziehen können, da ich mich eh fast ausschliesslich im umfeld 2er gilden bewegt hatte, wo durchschnittsalter über 20 lag. als ich dann nach 2-3 jahren es über mich gebracht hatte, einen char auf hordenseite über level 20 zu bringen, hatte ich selbt die erfahrung mit "kindern und idioten" gemacht, die mich schon etwas "beeindruckt" hatte. 

in aion wirds nicht anders sein: verschiedene server, verschiedene umgebungen, verschiedene subjektive eindrücke. spiele ich auf votan auf elyos seite, ist für mich die aion-welt schön und angenehm, selbst für die gegner kann ich einen gesunden mass an menschlichem respekt entgegenbringen. logge ich auf meinen asmo-char auf thor, wird mir nach 10-15 minuten schlecht und jeder asmo wird für mich zu einem total behämmertem emo mit einem seltsamen vogelfetisch und panischer angst vor tauben, weshalb der spielspass rapide gegen null geht. jemand anderer sieht es vielleicht umgekehrt genauso.


----------



## Torrance (26. Februar 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Quelle ? Daten? Erhebung? .. wo steht das fundiert? Ach in deinem Kopfe.. ah ok *nimmt sich einen kaffee*



Mir ist schon klar, das es recht Subjektiv ist, aber so sind meine Erfahrung. Du haste andere gemacht, davon daher ist weiter dadrüber zureden einfach unnütz. Trotzdem werde ich jedem Spieler, der mich zu WoW fragt, diese Erfahrung mitteilen. Ob er/sie dann auf mich hört oder nicht, kann und will ich garnicht beeinflussen. Nur, wenn man mich Fragt, muss man mit dieser Antwort rechnen. Letzendlich kommt der Satz, den wir hier im AION Forum (allgemein in diesen Foren) seit Wochen/Monaten schreiben: *Macht euch selbst einen Eindruck von einem Spiel, denn alle Aussagen sind nichts wert und sehr verschieden !

*Wir könnten das ganze nämlich noch ausweiten und auf jede einzelen Aspekt von beiden Spielen eingehen und würde auch da verschiedene Meinung haben. Nur weil dir was gefällt, gefällt es mir noch lange nicht und andersrum. 

Habe fertig... vorerst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohe Kekse zum Kaffee anbiet (Wobei... können Kekse grinsen? *grübel*)


----------



## pooboon (26. Februar 2010)

Schwierigkeit definiert sich für mich nicht über die Zeit, die ich für irgendwas brauche - sondern darüber, wie kompliziert es ist einen Gegner (zb boss) zu besiegen - von daher würde ich nicht behaupten das aion schwer ist.

Für mich ist Aion ein Spiel für Leute, deren Hobby Arbeit ist - schliesslich kann selbst der grösste Aion Fan nicht abstreiten, dass man für nahezu alles in Aion richtig ackern muss.

Und nein ich hab nicht nur bis lvl 20 gespielt. Allerdings muss ich im nachhinein sagen das die ersten 20 level am meisten zu bieten haben - von der atmossphäre - vom rhythmus der erfolgserlebnisse. Die Möglichkeiten ab 25 scheinen sicherlich umfangreicher - aber ausser in nochsana kam bei mir nicht unbedingt mehr spielspass auf.

Wohlgemerkt spreche ich hier NUR VON MIR - bei buffed muss man auf sowas ja immer direkt hinweisen - also verschont mich vom altbekannten gesülze.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Februar 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> aber das ging mir bei Aion auch so ...



War ja im 1 monat auch so, bei der welle die rüber kam, nicht auszuhalten der mist in den chats, das war zum glück nach dem probemonat vorbei



Xâr schrieb:


> By the Way.. wieviel Spieler spielen Aion und wieviel WoW. Wenn Du es in Relation ausrechnest..wird das Ergebnis sicherlich sehr interessant werden..



Totaler Müll da man ja meistens von der sicht eines realms berichtet also ist es auch so in etwa die gleiche anzahl an leuten und die 2-3 idioten die ich in aion bis jetzt hatte wurden in wow aber locker getoppt


----------



## Stancer (26. Februar 2010)

pooboon schrieb:


> Schwierigkeit definiert sich für mich nicht über die Zeit, die ich für irgendwas brauche - sondern darüber, wie kompliziert es ist einen Gegner (zb boss) zu besiegen - von daher würde ich nicht behaupten das aion schwer ist.
> 
> Für mich ist Aion ein Spiel für Leute, deren Hobby Arbeit ist - schliesslich kann selbst der grösste Aion Fan nicht abstreiten, dass man für nahezu alles in Aion richtig ackern muss.
> 
> ...



Zeit ist eine Schwierigkeit, denn man muss sie erst einmal aufbringen und dazu braucht man noch die Motivation solange durchzuhalten.

Ansonsten, wenn es nach deiner Logik ginge wäre fast jede sportliche Höchstleistung keine Schwierigkeit diese zu erreichen. Denn was machen Athleten denn ? Sind ihre Trainingspläne besonders komplex ? Nein, sie trainieren nur 5-8 Std am Tag und werden deswegen so gut in dem was sie machen.
Klar zählt Talent auch noch aber das kommt eigentlich erst zum tragen, wenn man in der Weltspitze mitmischen will. 

Und sowas findet man in allen Bereichen. Der Techniker, der den Drucker auseinander baut spricht davon das ein Gerät schwer auseinander zu bauen sei, wenn es besonders lange dauert. Die Handgriffe sind die gleichen wie bei einem Drucker der sich quasi selbst zerlegt. 
Ich könnte dir 100 Beispiele nennen. Zeitfaktor ist eine Schwierigkeit ansonsten könnte man sich auch fragen warum es bei jedem Boss in WoW immer ein Wettrennen gibt wer diesen am schnellsten umkloppt, wenn der Faktor Zeit nicht zur Schwierigkeit gehört !* Die Schwierigkeit liegt nämlich nicht darin, das es so lange dauert. Die Schwierigkeit liegt darin, diese Zeit zu verkürzen und genau dort ist der Spieler gefordert ! *


----------



## Firun (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Aion Freunde,  ich habe nach einem Report hier mal etwas aufgeräumt, ich bitte euch nun um zwei Sachen , bleibt bitte freundlich zueinander und sachlich beim Thema, so habt ihr mehr Spass beim diskutieren und ich muss keine Verwarnungen aussprechen, danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Februar 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Hallo Aion Freunde, ich habe nach einem Report hier mal etwas aufgeräumt, ich bitte euch nun um zwei Sachen , bleibt bitte freundlich zueinander und sachlich beim Thema, so habt ihr mehr Spass beim diskutieren und ich muss keine Verwarnungen aussprechen, danke für euer Verständnis.



Es ist immer die schlechteste Lösung, wenn mehrere Beiträge einfach aus einem Thread auf nimmer Wiedersehen entfernt werden. Besser wäre es gewesen, den Originalthread unverändert zu schließen und im "aufgeräumten" Thread einen Link zum Original zu setzen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (27. Februar 2010)

> Die Musik an sich ist im Kampf nicht so schlimm. Schlimmer find ich Soundtechnisch die Stimmen bzw das Gemurmel von den Chars. Ich hab mich zwar nach 6 Monaten dran gewöhnt, aber das schreck einen doch erstmal ab zb einen Caster zuspielen.^^



Jo das stimmt, vor allem Shugos hasse ich, "jam jam" oder Kampf - ich ertrags, hoffe aber auf Besserung.


----------



## Stancer (27. Februar 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt, vor allem Shugos hasse ich, "jam jam" oder Kampf - ich ertrags, hoffe aber auf Besserung.



Ich denke nicht das sowas geändert wird, da es einfach zum Stil dazu gehört.


----------



## knusperzwieback (27. Februar 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> Jo das stimmt, vor allem Shugos hasse ich, "jam jam" oder Kampf - ich ertrags, hoffe aber auf Besserung.



Ich find die klasse. Shugos wissen immer weiter...jam, jam. Muss ich jedes mal schmunzeln, wenn ich zu der Händlerin gehe. :-)


----------



## IstalkU (27. Februar 2010)

Natürlich sind hier die meisten Antworten sehr positive, stell diesselbe Frage im WoW-Forum /flame on .^^
Mit dem Leveln soll es sehr zeitaufwendig sein und sehr härter als in WoW, laut eines Freundes, für ihn war es schon so schlimm, dass er aufgehört hat.
Naja wenn du auf wochenlanges leven stehst viel Spaß, die Grafik sieht schon ganz schön aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Safe the Cookies!


----------



## Torrance (27. Februar 2010)

IstalkU schrieb:


> Natürlich sind hier die meisten Antworten sehr positive, stell diesselbe Frage im WoW-Forum /flame on .^^
> Mit dem Leveln soll es sehr zeitaufwendig sein und sehr härter als in WoW, laut eines Freundes, für ihn war es schon so schlimm, dass er aufgehört hat.
> Naja wenn du auf wochenlanges leven stehst viel Spaß, die Grafik sieht schon ganz schön aus.
> 
> ...



Die Sache ist nur die, das man mit WoW die Leute vom leveln weggebracht hat. Aber wenn man sich mal Rollenspieler jeder Art anschaut, gehört das Leven eben dazu. Nur bei WoW wird es übertrieben mit Schnelligkeit. Für mich ein Eindeutiger beweis dafür, das immer alles schneller gehen muss. Ich nehme mir aber für das Hobby MMORPG aber eben Zeit. 

Frohes Wochenende euch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (27. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich genau so. Leveln gehört mit zum Spiel. Wenn man in Aion lvl 50 erreicht hat ist das schon was besonderes. Ich spiele seit release und mich stört es nicht das ich "erst" lvl 44 bin. 
Ich wäre sogar dafür in WoW die Levelkurve zu steigern um die Spieler wieder mehr in die Classic und BC Instanzen zu ziehen.

Mein Questlog ist immer noch voll aber ich habe keine große Lust alleine zu questen. Wenn ich einlogge such ich mir ne Gruppe für Instanzen oder Elite Gebiete. Macht mir persönlich am meißten Spass. 
Wenn ich in Aion mit einer Gruppe eine Instanz mache sind wir auch immer im TS, obwohl es oft Randomgruppen sind. So lernt man nette Leute kennen.

Das hab ich bei WoW leider nie so erlebt. Man macht dort ne Ini oft ohne ein Wort miteinander zu wechseln.


----------



## MrGimbel (27. Februar 2010)

Wie bewertet ihr, also die Verfechter der harten Levelphase in Aion, eigentlich die häufigen Doppel-XP-Wochenende? Kann euch ja kaum gefallen.

Und zur Häufigkeit von Gruppen für Classic bzw BC-Inis kann ich sagen, dass das spätestens seit LFG-Tool kein Thema mehr ist. Ich hab aber auch (3Wochen) davor Schwarzfelstiefen, Stratholm und Düsterbruch gemacht, und zwar mit immer der gleichen Besetzung, wovon 2 keine Gildenmitglieder waren (zur Info: für die Inis braucht man cirka 3,5 bis 5h, die macht man mal nicht eben an einem Nachmittag).
Kürzlich hab ich auch HDZ1, Mechanar und Terasse der Magister gemacht, was auch keine Inis sind, die man machen muss, um möglichst schnell 80 zu werden.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2010)

Das was ein MMORPG ja ausmacht ist der ständige Fortschritt des Charakters. Beim Leveln ist dies am ehesten spürbar. Ist dies einmal vorbei herrscht Stillstand. In WoW erfolgt eine Verbesserung dann nur noch über die Itemspirale aber mich hat dieses Feeling da nie gepackt. Statt einem "Super Hackschwert des Todes" krieg man dann ein "Hyper Hackschwert des Todes", was dann 2 DPS mehr macht.... naja. Auch fand ich es allgemein unglaubwürdig wie stark die Bosse in der Welt scheinbar sein müssen, gerade die mit den Addons kamen. Da hat der Spieler schon Ragnaros und Onyxia getötet, welche ja schon sehr mächtig sind um dann von einem Boss in BC oder LK zerlegt zu werden. Für mich nicht nachvollziehbar.Nachdem man in WoW nun ja schon Arthas selbst getötet hat müsste der Charakter doch schon eine Gottgleiche Figur sein.

In Daoc z.b. fand ich es besser gelöst. Man bekam mit jedem neuen Addon quasi neue Level, die man erreichen musste. Man fühlte sich stärker aber da die grossen Bosse grundsätzlich nur mit 100-200 Spielern besiegbar waren kam man sich nie derart mächtig vor. Es war glaubwürdiger. In WoW wäre das sicher nicht unlogisch, das es dort sehr mächtige Figuren gibt aber es ist die schiere masse die es unglaubwürdig macht. Jeder Spieler ist eine gottgleiche Figur....
Die Atmosphäre in WoW während dem Leveln ist toll aber danach nicht mehr vorhanden.

Ich versteh einfach nicht wieso gerade WoW Spieler es mit dem Leveln so eilig haben. Mein Verdacht ist ja, der das diese einfach von WoW geprägt sind und glauben, sie verlieren den Anschluss, wenn sie nicht in 2 Wochen maximales Level sind. Auch kommt aus dieser Ecke der Grundlegende Gedanke, das das Spiel erst mit dem erreichen des maximalen Levels los geht. Das ist einfach falsch, denn das Spiel beginnt bei Level 1 und nicht bei Level 50.
Merkwürdigerweise meckern die Leute ständig über lange Levelzeiten aber mit Systemen ohne Level (Ultima Online, Darkfall, Mortal Online) will sich auch niemand anfreunden oder es wird gar danach verlangt.

So jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## MrGimbel (28. Februar 2010)

Naja, benatwortet nicht wirklich meine Frage. Und wie du ja schon bemerkt hast, ist die Hauptmotivation in MMos der Fortschritt des Charakters, was ja viele Kritiker von Aion bemängeln, da dieser irgendwann kaum noch spürbar ist bzw nur noch über Grinding voran getrieben werden kann.

Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder selbst entscheiden muss, was ihm an MMos gefällt. Für Leute, die gerne raiden, ist es natürlich schon praktisch, wenn man halbwegs flott im Endcontent ankommt. Für mich, der lieber twinkt und Inis macht, ist der Spielfluss entscheident, was ein Zusammenspiel von Levelaufstieg und Ausrüstungsverbesserung ausmacht, und die Möglichkeit nicht jedes Mal den gleichen Weg gehen zu müssen, find ich auch recht angenehm. Ich spiel jetzt den 3 Char in WoW hoch und es gibt noch Gebiete (und Inis), die ich noch (so gut wie) nie betreten habe. Und natürlich bin ich ebenfalls froh, wenn der Char für mich irgendwann mal fertig ist, also Maxlevel und möglichst die "beste" Ausrüstung", die man außerhalb von Raids bekommen kann.

Naja, wenn mein neuer Rechner da ist, werd ich mir mal Age of Conan anschauen, Aion ist alleine schon wegen der Ausrichtung auf PvP nicht mein Spiel. Ich finde PvP und MMos passen einfach nicht zusammen, da es fast unmöglich ist, dass sich zwei gleichwertige Gegner gegenüber stehen. 
Wenn PvP, dann lieber Shooter oder Strategiespiele, nur dort gibt es Chancengleichheit.

Trotzdem euch noch viel Spass


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, benatwortet nicht wirklich meine Frage. Und wie du ja schon bemerkt hast, ist die Hauptmotivation in MMos der Fortschritt des Charakters, was ja viele Kritiker von Aion bemängeln, da dieser irgendwann kaum noch spürbar ist bzw nur noch über Grinding voran getrieben werden kann.
> 
> Generell bin ich der Meinung, dass jeder selbst entscheiden muss, was ihm an MMos gefällt. Für Leute, die gerne raiden, ist es natürlich schon praktisch, wenn man halbwegs flott im Endcontent ankommt. Für mich, der lieber twinkt und Inis macht, ist der Spielfluss entscheident, was ein Zusammenspiel von Levelaufstieg und Ausrüstungsverbesserung ausmacht, und die Möglichkeit nicht jedes Mal den gleichen Weg gehen zu müssen, find ich auch recht angenehm. Ich spiel jetzt den 3 Char in WoW hoch und es gibt noch Gebiete (und Inis), die ich noch (so gut wie) nie betreten habe. Und natürlich bin ich ebenfalls froh, wenn der Char für mich irgendwann mal fertig ist, also Maxlevel und möglichst die "beste" Ausrüstung", die man außerhalb von Raids bekommen kann.
> 
> ...



Bei dem meisten gebe ich dir recht. Es muss wirklich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was für einen Geschmack er hat.

Allerdings mit dem PvP stimme ich dir nicht zu. Evtl. fehlt dir da die Erfahrung aus anderen Spielen. Du musst wissen, das eine Itemspirale wie in WoW, also ein System, das sich nur über Ausrüstung definiert, nicht das einzige Spielsystem ist. Mittlerweile findet man leider nur kaum noch andere, weil WoW eben damit diesen Erfolg verbucht hat.
Aber das WoW Itemsystem ist das so ziemlich ungeeigneste für PvP was es gibt. Das heisst aber nicht, das PvP und MMO nicht zusammen passen.

PvP ist in der Tat nur möglich, wenn die Ausrüstung nicht zu starken Einfluss auf einen Kampf hat. D.h. ein Spieler mit durchschnittlicher Ausrüstung muss gegen einen Charakter mit guter Ausrüstung noch eine Chance haben, wenn er seinen Charakter beherrscht. In WoW ist dies am wenigsten der Fall. Als ich gespielt habe gab es grad so T2 und trat man mit T1 gegen einen mit T2 an hatte man nicht den hauch einer Chance. Der Gegner musste noch nicht mal gut spielen.
Es geht hier jetzt nicht darum, das jede Klasse jeden umhauen kann, denn das ist auch ein falscher Weg, den WoW einschlägt, wie ich finde. Nur weil der Assasine den Tank nicht umbringen kann, heisst das noch lange nicht das es kein balancing gibt. Viele verechseln das leider nur all zu oft. Leider wollen das gerade die Spieler, die aus WoW kommen, nämlich eine Klasse, die alle anderen umhauen kann.
Hier gehts darum wie viel die Ausrüstung Einfluss auf einen Kampf hat.

Daoc hat es da sehr gut vorgemacht wie sowas funktioniert. Die Ausrüstung in Daoc war lange Zeit kaum ausschlaggebend. Die besten Items waren sehr schnell erreichbar und zumindest in Classic Daoc gab es nur 2 Verschiedene Ausrüstungen im Endgame. Einmal die Epic-Rüstung, eine Rüstung die man eigentlich automatisch durch das abschliessen einer epischen Quest bekam und die SC-Rüstung (Selfcrafted-Rüstung) also von einem Crafter. Letztere war die beste im Spiel aber die Unterschiede waren gering. In Daoc gibt es nämlich ein Stats-Cap, d.h. Stärke usw. konnte nur einen maximalen Wert erreichen und so war es bei den SC-Rüstungen meistens das Ziel so nahe wie möglich an die Caps zu kommen. Komplett schaffte man das nie. Vor allem bei den Resistenzen (es gab 8 Stück) musste man immer auf etwas verzichten. Da die 3 Fraktionen aber meistens ihre eigenen Haupt-Schadensarten hatten konnte man meistens die vernachlässigen, die die eigene Fraktion meistens nutzt. Im Endgame liefen somit die meisten mit einer SC rüstung herum.
Mit dem Addon TOA sprang dann auch Daoc auf den Itemzug auf, den WoW ins rollen gebracht hatte und es kamen mächtige Artefakte hinzu. Die hatten meist sehr mächtige Zauber, so das man mit einer SC-Rüstung zwar nicht Chancenlos war aber es sehr schwer hatte, wenn der Spieler mit den Artefakten alle seine Timer gerade ready hatte. Aber es ging trotzdem. Ich hab meinen Charakter z.b. erst über ein halbes Jahr nach dem Addon mit Artefakten ausgestattet, da mir das beschaffen der Artefakte zu Beginn zu stressig war (spot becampen) und kam im RvR trotzdem gut zurecht.

Gutes PvP zeichnet sich nicht dadurch aus, das alle die gleichen Startbedingungen haben, das würde nämlich bedeuten, das es weder Items noch Klassen geben würde und dann könnte man in der Tat auch Shooter etc. spielen. Gutes PvP zeichnet sich dadurch aus, das man stets eine Chance gegen andere hat, wenn auch nicht immer die beste ! In Daoc hast als Rang 1 auch gegen einen Rang 10er kaum ne Chance gehabt, da er durch seinen Rang nen haufen Zusatzfähigkeiten hatte aber mit Glück und Charakterbeherrschung hat man auch mal gegen solche gewonnen !


----------



## Torrance (28. Februar 2010)

Kleine Ergänzung zu Stancer letzten Ausführung, betreffend PvP/RvR:

Meiner Meinung nach kann RvR/PvP nur richtig funktionieren, wenn es ein 3 Reiche System ist. Man sieht es bei vielen MMORPG das ein 2 Fraktionen System auf dauer nicht Funktioniert, da eine Fraktion immer im Hintertreffen ist. Und was auch immer die Entwickler sich für System zur Verbesserung dieser Unterliegen Partei einfallen lassen, es funktioniert meistens nur dürftig. Auch da auch DAoC eigentlich einen Meilenstein gelegt, nur nimmt das kaum ein Studio auf und versucht das mit in ihrem MMO einzubauen. Selbst Mythic hat es bei Warhammer mehr oder weniger deswegen mit verbockt (Kommen natürlich noch mehr Faktoren hinzu, aber die lass ich mal weg).

Für mich ist DAoC das RvR-Spiel noch schlechthin und jedes angebliche PvP MMO muss sich damit Messen. Riesige RvR Zonen wo man alles hatte, 1vs1, kleingruppen, "Arena"-Zonen (8vs8), kleine Zergs grosse Zergs... für jeden eigentlich was dabei. Oder eine Menge PvM. 



MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wie bewertet ihr, also die Verfechter der harten Levelphase in Aion, eigentlich die häufigen Doppel-XP-Wochenende? Kann euch ja kaum gefallen.



Brauchen tu ich diese Wochenenden nicht. Aber da ich nicht dagegen machen kann, level ich meist dann kleiner Chars. Ich möchte, meinen ersten 50 ohne hetz und stress und WE 2xXP erreichen. Bei WoW habe ich das einfach vermisst, die Freiheit so zu leveln wie ich das möchte (Nur Instanzen ist mir auf dauer auf den Keks gegangen, besonders vor dem Dungeonfinder), nur Questen mag bei 2 Chars auch noch gehen, aber bei 3-6 Chars wird das auch langweilig und grinden... naja, das sollte man bei WoW wirklich nicht versuchen.^^

Frohe Nacht euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (28. Februar 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich nur zustimmen. Bei 3 Fraktionen ist einer der wichtigsten Faktoren, durch die PvP in einem 2 Fraktionssystem meistens entschieden wird, komplett ausgehebelt. Nämlich den Massenvorteil.

In einem 2 Fraktionensystem läuft es meistens immer darauf hinaus, das die Seite mit mehr Spielern gewinnt. Selbst bei Massenschlachten wie in WAR mit 200 gegen 200 machen 20 Spieler auf einer Seite mehr schon sehr viel aus. Das Problem ist, das sich meistens sowas wie eine Frontlinie zwischen beiden Parteien entsteht und die Kräfte direkt gegeneinander gemessen werden. Die Fraktion mit mehr Spielern bestimmt das Kampfgeschehen und treibt die Gegenseite quasi vor sich her.

In Daoc gab es 3 Fraktionen und da war es egal wie viel Spieler eine Fraktion hatte, denn eine Fraktion hatte meistens immer Handlungsfreiheit. Wenn sich z.b. 2 Fraktionen Gegenüberstanden und beharkten konnte es passieren, das ein kleiner Trupp der 3. Fraktion das Kampfgeschehen völlig auf den Kopf stellte. Die scheinbar überlegene Fraktion war nun zwischen 2 feindlichen Fraktionen eingeklemmt ("Sandwich") und das hielt keine noch so grosse Truppe lange durch.
Anderes Beispier war, wenn Fraktion 1 bei Fraktion 2 raidete fand der Kampf meistens bei Fraktion 2 statt. Die Belagerer hockten vor den Burgen und die Verteidiger dort drinnen. Die 3. Fraktion marschierte dann aber einfach ins Land von Fraktion 1 und eroberte dort fleissig die Burgen, die ja unbewacht waren. Meistens war die Massenreichste Fraktion dann gezwungen sich aufzuteilen womit die Schlagkraft deutlich zurück ging. Die Fraktion Albion hatte auf vielen Servern z.b. 40 - 45% der Gesamtspieler des Servers. D.h. nur 50-60% verteilten sich auf die anderen beiden Fraktionen. Trotzdem war es meistens immer äußerst ausgeglichen und nur sehr selten dominierte Albion das RvR.
Albion war bei den anderen beiden Fraktionen aber auch äußerst unbeliebt wegen der blossen Masse, die diesen ja nicht zur Verfügung stand. Es wurden dann regelmäßig Bündnisse geschlossen um denen eins drauf zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (28. Februar 2010)

Es macht doch keinen Sinn sich jetzt seitenweise ob den Schwierigkeitsgrad auszulassen (ich habe mich nicht ohne Grund frühzeitig ausgeklingt). Der Themenersteller eine Frage gestellt und meiner Meinung nach eine sehr einseitige Antwort bekommen. Daraufhin habe ich versucht eine, in mit meinem Rahmen gegebenen Möglichkeiten, objektive Antwort zu geben und gleichzeitig am Ende einige konträre Beispieläußerungen zu Sins Formulierungen vom Stapel gelassen.
"Recht" bekommt in dieser Diskussion doch keiner. Niemand wird hier einen Aionspieler davon überzeugen, dass sein favorisiertes MMO ein Asia-Grinder ist und genauso simpel wie jedes andere auch und kein Aion-Fan wird jemand Abgewandertes oder einen Außenstehenden von der Überlegenheit seines Lieblingsspieles überzeugen.
Der Themenersteller dürfte jetzt aber beide Seiten der Medaillie kennen. Und nützt es ihm? Eigentlich nur um eine gewisse Tendenz zu erkennen. Was kann man ihm raten? Er soll es selbst ausprobieren.


----------



## Ilunadin (28. Februar 2010)

Aion ist genauso schön wie du es findest.Zählt für alles.Alles ist nur so gut wie man selbst es findet


----------



## Helmchen123 (1. März 2010)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Aion ist genauso schön wie du es findest.Zählt für alles.Alles ist nur so gut wie man selbst es findet



N1 Weissheit, bist nicht zufällig Schweizer oder?


----------



## OldboyX (1. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bei dem meisten gebe ich dir recht. Es muss wirklich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was für einen Geschmack er hat.
> 
> Allerdings mit dem PvP stimme ich dir nicht zu. Evtl. fehlt dir da die Erfahrung aus anderen Spielen. Du musst wissen, das eine Itemspirale wie in WoW, also ein System, das sich nur über Ausrüstung definiert, nicht das einzige Spielsystem ist. Mittlerweile findet man leider nur kaum noch andere, weil WoW eben damit diesen Erfolg verbucht hat.
> Aber das WoW Itemsystem ist das so ziemlich ungeeigneste für PvP was es gibt. Das heisst aber nicht, das PvP und MMO nicht zusammen passen.
> ...



Ihr habt unterschiedliche Grundannahmen was PVP ist (bzw. sein sollte). Man kann PVP als spielerisches Kräftemessen sehen, in dem es darum gehen soll, wer in einem bestimmten Kampf der "bessere" Spieler (i.e. vor dem Bildschirm) ist. Für diese Art von PVP sind MMORPGs (oder generell RPGs) komplett ungeeignet. Zum Einen, weil unterschiedliche Klassen eine 100%ige Balance ausschließen und zum anderen, weil eben alle Dinge, die außerhalb von diesem bestimmten Zusammenstoß passieren, den Ausgang dieses Zusammenstoßes maßgeblich beeinflussen (i.e. einer hat schon gelevelt/items geholt usw. - der andere nicht). Deshalb funktioniert ja WoW und E-Sport nicht.

PVP im Sinne von "Krieg" ist natürlich mit MMOs toll machbar, auch mit der entsprechenden sozialen Komponente, Gruppendynamiken usw. Doch das Problem ist, dass man Grenzen setzen muss und daran scheitern (fast) alle Open-PVP MMO Welten und echte Konsequenzen kann man in einem Spiel nur bedingt setzen, da der Spieler bei zu hohen Konsequenzen einfach das Spiel verlässt und das kann nicht im Interesse der Entwickler sein. 

DAoC stammt aus einer Zeit, die mit heute nicht zu vergleichen ist. Hätte man heute ein solches MMO, würde es gehyped werden, dann würden alle hinrennen und die Powergamer / Itemgamer würden sofort die Spielwelt dominieren auf eine Art und Weise, dass eine Fraktion ein solches Übergewicht bekommt, dass die anderen einfach "untergehen". Mit Servertransfers, anderen Spielen am Markt, "einfachem" Einsteig usw. kann eine Open-PVP Welt nicht wirklich klappen bzw. wäre sie eben so "hart" wie es eben zugeht in einer Welt mit maximaler Gewalt bei minimalen Konsequenzen.

Es stimmt natürlich, dass solche Systeme sich theoretisch selbst regulieren (würden). Doch bei einem MMO ist das nicht so. Wenn jemand sich wie ein Arsch benimmt und entsprechend gemieden wird und deshalb nichts mehr erreicht im Spiel, dann "lernt" er davon nichts. Er ist frustriert und hört auf - es gibt genug andere MMOs. Das ist das Problem moderner MMOs "in a nutshell". Es mag noch einige "hardcoreler" geben denen extrem rauhe "environment" gefallen, doch das ist kein nennswerter Markt um ein Spiel dafür zu entwickeln. Die meisten aber, die immer und immer wieder voller Nostalgie von Ultima Online, DAoC oder Everquest schwärmen (und wie toll dort alles war) sollten sich selbst an die Nase fassen und sich erinnern, wie "schwer" und "zäh" auch vieles gewesen ist und wieso man diese Art von Zeit nicht mehr investieren kann / will oder auch so hohe Frustfaktoren in Kauf nimmt. Schließlich spielen wir alle diese Games nicht mehr - aus gutem Grund. Wären sie wirklich so viel "besser" als die modernen MMOs, dann wäre die etwas veraltete Grafik mit Sicherheit kein Grund das Handtuch zu werfen.


----------



## Torrance (1. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wären sie wirklich so viel "besser" als die modernen MMOs, dann wäre die etwas veraltete Grafik mit Sicherheit kein Grund das Handtuch zu werfen.



Ich habe DAoC sicher nicht aufgehört, weil es eine veraltete Grafik hatte. Ich habe seinerzeit damit aufgehört, weil es RL mässig nicht mehr ging. Als ich wieder angefangen habe, waren aber alle Ingamefreunde bei anderen MMO´s. Wo ich mehr oder weniger auch hin bin. Bin dann für 2.5 Jahre bei WoW hängengeblieben. Was aber auf dauer nicht annähernd so fesselnt war wie DAoC. Und ich würde sofort wieder mit DAoC anfangen, wenn ich nicht in AION meine Bekanntschaften hätte. 

Nichts desto trotz ist DAoC immernoch eines der besten MMORPG und wenn nicht das beste RvR Spiel, was es zur Zeit gibt. Was mich ein wenig Abschreckt, was ich jetzt wieder merke (da Mythic ja die DAoC Account für 4 Wochen wieder aufgemacht hat ^^), das DAoC schon lange nicht mehr das Spiel ist, was ich mochte. Es ist zwar immernoch hervorrangend im RvR aber das PvM ist sowas von langweilig geworden, da man sich alles mit KP kaufen kann. Aber ich glaube, ich muss mich einfach dran gewöhnen das MMO´s mit der Zeit vereinfacht werden, damit die "neuen" Spieler schnell nachrücken können. Gefallen tut es mir trotzdem nicht.

Frohes locken mit den Socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squizzel (1. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die meisten aber, die immer und immer wieder voller Nostalgie von Ultima Online, DAoC oder Everquest schwärmen (und wie toll dort alles war) sollten sich selbst an die Nase fassen und sich erinnern, wie "schwer" und "zäh" auch vieles gewesen ist und wieso man diese Art von Zeit nicht mehr investieren kann / will oder auch so hohe Frustfaktoren in Kauf nimmt. Schließlich spielen wir alle diese Games nicht mehr - aus gutem Grund. Wären sie wirklich so viel "besser" als die modernen MMOs, dann wäre die etwas veraltete Grafik mit Sicherheit kein Grund das Handtuch zu werfen.



UO hatte nach dem Weggang Garriots nichts mehr mit Ultima zu tun. Was EA daraus gemacht hat, ist um Welten schlimmer als das was Activision aus WoW macht. DAoC wurde mit ToA einfach... "komisch". Artefakte leveln war so unendlich langweilig... dann nutzten sich die blöden Teile auch noch ab...
Und doch, irgendwann ist die Engine nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Damit meine ich nicht einmal die Grafik, sondern die Bedienbarkeit eines Spieles.

So gesehen hast du natürlich recht. Von den harten, kalten Fakten sind moderne MMOs besser. Jede neue MMO-Generation verliert jedoch immer mehr ein Stück Seele und wird zum Massenprodukt am Massenmarkt.


----------



## Stancer (2. März 2010)

Oldboyx hat aber etwas angesprochen was mittlerweile ein echtes Gräuel in dem ganzen Genre ist wie ich finde.Er sagt, wenn ein neues Spiel heraus kommt stürzen sich erstmal alle drauf und es wird gehyped. 

Und dann sieht man es : Der einkehrende Perfektionismus, der in Spielen heute herrscht. Guides, Server Firstkills, Imba-Skillung und und und.
Noch bevor das Spiel draussen ist fragen Spieler nach der "Roxxor-Klasse/Skillung" oder nach Guides um möglichst schnell über all durch zu kommen. Das findet ausserhalb statt. Ingame sieht das ganze dann nochmal schlimmer aus. Alles wettlevelt gegeneinander, klaut sich mobs und stellt allerhand dämliche fragen ("Wo ist Belbua?").

Ich will damit sagen : Die Spieler gehen heute ganz anders an ein MMO heran als früher. Früher haben sie eingeloggt und das Spiel noch genossen und sie zeigten vor allem Entdeckerdrang, Lust etwas auszuprobieren und boten den Willen auf, auch mal nach etwas zu suchen.Auch in WoW hat man das Anfangs noch gefunden. 

Aber heute hat sich wohl der Gedanke festgesetzt, das jede Sekunde, in der sich nicht die EP Leiste oder das Inventar füllt vergeudete Zeit ist und unnötig Geld kostet..... und das in Zeiten der Flatrates.

Schon lustig : Als man noch pro Minute bezahlt hat und ich teilweise 500DM Telefonrechnung hatte, haben sich die Leute Zeit gelassen aber kaum gibt es Flatrates haben die Leute auf einmal keine Zeit mehr und alles muss schnell schnell gehen.


----------



## La Saint (2. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit definiert sich halt über den Motivationsfaktor/durchhaltefaktor. Auch dies ist nunmal eine Schwierigkeit.
> Wenn ich für etwas lange brauche muss ich mehr Motivation haben bzw. länger durchhalten und dies ist sehr wohl eine Schwierigkeit.
> 
> Es gibt ja z.b. auch Weltrekorde mit Leuten, die irgendwas am längsten gemacht haben. Nach deiner Definition wären diese Leistungen nicht schwerer, als wenn man sie statt Stunden/Tagen nur Minuten macht !


Nun ja, nach deiner Definition ist die Leistung eines Industrieroboters am Band bei Audi höher als die eines beliebigen menschlichen Facharbeiters. Er macht es ja am längsten. Jahrelang. Tag und Nacht.

Da wir gerade von Robotern reden. Sobald eine Maschine etwas genauso gut oder besser macht wie ich, dann ist es keine (spassbehaftete) Leistung mehr. Und in Aion levelt ein Bot wesentlich effizienter als ich. 

Um von lvl 46 auf lvl 47 zu kommen brauche ich ca. 72 Millionen Erfahrungspunkte. Durch Tests habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich das beste EP-pro-Zeit-Verhältnis beim Grinden von lvl 47 Untoten in Brusthonin (Asmodae) habe. Besser als Quests, die es eh kaum gibt, und besser als SH- oder andere Ini-Runs, bei denen man froh sein kann, als Heiler EP-mäßig mit plus/minus Null aus der Ini rauszukommen. Pro umgehauenen Untoten bekomme ich 36.000 EP. Ich muß also für lvl 47 genau 1532 Mobs umhauen. Pro Mob brauche ich ungefähr eine 1 Minute. Rechnet man jetzt Mana-Regeneration, Anreisezeiten, Rückkehr zum Händler und sonstige Ausfallzeiten drauf, ist man bei geschätzen 3 Minuten pro Mob.

Mob-Grinden für lvl 47 dauert also 1532 x 3 Minuten = 76 Stunden. Bei durchschnittlich 2h täglicher Spielzeit brauche ich damit für ein Level ca. 33 Tage. Ein Monat also, bei dem ich jeden Tag nichts anderes mache, als immer wieder die gleichen Mobs auf immer wieder die gleiche Art und Weise in immer wieder dem gleichen Gebiet umzuhauen. Das ist nicht schwierig. Das ist noch nicht mal spassig. Das ist einfach nur ätzend.

Vor allem, weil ein Level-Bot das im 24h-Betrieb in schlappen 3 Tagen schaffen würde.

Und ja, Stancer. Jede Sekunde, die ich mit Grinden verbringen muß, ist für mich vergeudete Zeit. Vielleicht liegt es daran, das ich ein MMORPG nicht als animierten Chatroom betrachte, sondern auch wirklich etwas zu tun haben möchte. Unbekannte Länder erforschen, Drachen töten, Prinzessinen befreien, die Welt retten. Das kann ich aber nicht, wenn ich auf einem Level festhänge, bei dem ich alles sinnvoll machbare schon gemacht, gesehen und erledigt habe. Und es erst weitergeht, wenn ich im Level gestiegen bin.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Stancer (2. März 2010)

Klar kannst du das, die Welt ist voll mit Minibossen usw. aber finde mal Leute dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leistung eines Industrieroboters ist auch höher als die eines Facharbeiters, genauso wie die eines Bots höher ist. Aber es geht hier um selbsterbrachte Leistung und nicht darum, das ich andere die Arbeit für mich erledigen lasse. Hab gestern gelesen das in China z.b. bei einem Marathon über 30 Läufer andere Läufer für sich engagiert haben, damit diese für sie den Marathon laufen.

Man sollte aber klar unterscheiden, das ein MMORPG keine Arbeit/Job ist aber einige scheinen das mittlerweile zu denken. Ein MMORPG ist ein Spiel, etwas das mich unterhalten soll. Zum Teil muss man aber selbst für die Unterhaltung sorgen, das ist halt der RPG-Faktor. Ein MMORPG ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem Kinofilm, den man einschaltet und sich zurück lehnt und geniesst. Ein MMORPG lebt davon, das jeder Spieler einen Teil gibt und sich daraus ein Gesamtbild bildet.

Wer also meint er loggt sich in ein MMORPG ein und kann sich dann berieseln lassen und Gehirn abschalten ist genauso Fehl am Platz wie die Leute die glauben, ein MMORPG wäre eine Arbeit, wo nur die Produktivität zählt.


----------



## La Saint (2. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte aber klar unterscheiden, das ein MMORPG keine Arbeit/Job ist aber einige scheinen das mittlerweile zu denken. Ein MMORPG ist ein Spiel, etwas das mich unterhalten soll. Zum Teil muss man aber selbst für die Unterhaltung sorgen, das ist halt der RPG-Faktor. Ein MMORPG ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem Kinofilm, den man einschaltet und sich zurück lehnt und geniesst. Ein MMORPG lebt davon, das jeder Spieler einen Teil gibt und sich daraus ein Gesamtbild bildet.


Jetzt wirst du aber sehr allgemein. Eigentlich reden wir doch über Aion, oder?

Bis zu dem Punkt "Ein MMORPG ist ein Spiel, etwas das mich unterhalten soll" sind wir noch komplett einer Meinung. Bei dem RPG-Faktor geht es aber schon los. Hier behaupte ich einfach mal, RPG ist mit UO und DAoC ausgestorben. Alle sogenannten MMORPGs der letzten 5 Jahren führen das RPG zu Unrecht im Namen. Sogar WoW, das als einziges große Spiel noch ausgewiesene RPG-Server im Angebot hat, zähle ich nicht dazu. Wann und in welchem Game hat dich das letzte Mal jemand in der Wildnis angesprochen mit "Eh, Fremder, wohin des Wegs? Kann ich mich Euch als Weggefährte anschließen?"

Moderne MMOGs funktionieren heute anders. Es werden vom Hersteller Ziele vorgegeben, und die Spieler versuchen diese Ziele zu erreichen. Dabei ist es ziemlich egal, woraus diese Ziele bestehen. Sei es die ultimative Ausrüstung, der PvP-Titel, das eigene Haus oder das seltene Mount. Der Spielspass besteht also darin, eine Leistung zu erbringen. Was ist jetzt aber Leistung pro Zeit? Richtig. Arbeit. Für einen Spieler schlägt der Spielspass in dem Augenblick in Arbeit um, wenn die Ziele es nicht wert sind oder wenn die benötigte Zeit zu lang wird. Und genau hier versagt Aion. Die Ziele stehen in keinem Verhältnis zum geforderten Aufwand.




> Wer also meint er loggt sich in ein MMORPG ein und kann sich dann berieseln lassen und Gehirn abschalten ist genauso Fehl am Platz wie die Leute die glauben, ein MMORPG wäre eine Arbeit, wo nur die Produktivität zählt.



Mmh, das mit dem "Gehirn abschalten" ist von dir natürlich provokativ gemeint. Aber tatsächlich trifft es bei Aion den Kern des Problems. Das Spiel verlangt von seinen Spielern nämlich, das sie ihr Gehirn abschalten und eine stupide, nervtötende und unattraktive Tätigkeit ausführen. Grinden. Für EP, für Rohstoffe, für Ausrüstung, für Gold. Das Konzept von Aion ist: Spielspass durch Arbeit. Leider (für Aion) verstehen die meisten Spieler unter Spass etwas anderes

Das grundlegende Geschäftsprinzip aller MMORPG-Hersteller ist Spielzeit zu verkaufen. Also werden Ziele gesetzt, die nur mit Zeitaufwand zu erreichen sind. Dabei hat NCSoft aber leider ein Problem. Der Content von Aion ist einfach zu mickrig. Was an interessanten Zielen vorhanden ist, wäre im Nu erreicht. Das bringt aber kein Geld. Also hat man den Zeitaufwand extrem gestreckt. Durch die Levelkurve, die Ingame-Kosten, die weit entfernt liegenden und seltenen Flugpunkte und tausend anderer Dinge.

Wenn ich, um eine legendäre Waffe per Platin-Münzquest zu erhalten, 108000 (in Worten: einhundertachttausend) Level 47 Mobs umhauen muß, dann ist das kein Ziel mehr. Dann ist das ein Witz.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virthu (2. März 2010)

sorry fürs reinplatzen in eure emotionale diskussion, aber ich fühlte mich genötigt diesen beitrag zu kommentieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






La schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du aber sehr allgemein. Eigentlich reden wir doch über Aion, oder?
> 
> Bis zu dem Punkt "Ein MMORPG ist ein Spiel, etwas das mich unterhalten soll" sind wir noch komplett einer Meinung. Bei dem RPG-Faktor geht es aber schon los. Hier behaupte ich einfach mal, RPG ist mit UO und DAoC ausgestorben. Alle sogenannten MMORPGs der letzten 5 Jahren führen das RPG zu Unrecht im Namen. Sogar WoW, das als einziges große Spiel noch ausgewiesene RPG-Server im Angebot hat, zähle ich nicht dazu. Wann und in welchem Game hat dich das letzte Mal jemand in der Wildnis angesprochen mit "Eh, Fremder, wohin des Wegs? Kann ich mich Euch als Weggefährte anschließen?"



eve online ist DAS MMORPG spiel. ob du willst oder nicht, du wirst ein rollenspieler sein und deine rolle perfekt spielen. solltest dir ev genauer ansehen beim interesse(hat jetzt mit aion weniger zu tun, ich weiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



> Mmh, das mit dem "Gehirn abschalten" ist von dir natürlich provokativ gemeint. Aber tatsächlich trifft es bei Aion den Kern des Problems. Das Spiel verlangt von seinen Spielern nämlich, das sie ihr Gehirn abschalten und eine stupide, nervtötende und unattraktive Tätigkeit ausführen. Grinden. Für EP, für Rohstoffe, für Ausrüstung, für Gold. Das Konzept von Aion ist: Spielspass durch Arbeit. Leider (für Aion) verstehen die meisten Spieler unter Spass etwas anderes


du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass man in anderen mmos etwas anderes tut? wenn wir schon beim angeblich leichtesten und idiotensichersten von allen - wow - wären: afk hocken im bg, idiotenzergen im bg, sammeln von rohstoffen durchs rumrennen in der pampa, grinden von instanzen/marken, grinden von arena für punkte(am besten noch tief in der nacht, damit man das system austrickst), selbst questen haben sie mit wotlk zu einem grind verkommen lassen, wie es scheint.
schaut man zu eve online, so ist das DAS grindspiel schlechthin. man hat zwar unglaubliche vielfalt an betätigungsmöglichkeiten, aber auch einen immensen und geradezu idiotisch stupiden grind an jeder ecke(missionen fliegen hat für mich das spiel immer wieder aufs neue ruiniert und der rest erfordert einen ordentlichen verwaltungs- und organisationsaufwand, welcher nicht gerade angenehm ist).
warhammer? mittlerweile ein grindspiel für sehr sehr simple naturen, die selbst noch so unverhohlen stupiden itemgrind als "awesome" lobpreisen werden und die entwicklung der koreanischen beta finanzieren.



> Das grundlegende Geschäftsprinzip aller MMORPG-Hersteller ist Spielzeit zu verkaufen. Also werden Ziele gesetzt, die nur mit Zeitaufwand zu erreichen sind. Dabei hat NCSoft aber leider ein Problem. Der Content von Aion ist einfach zu mickrig. Was an interessanten Zielen vorhanden ist, wäre im Nu erreicht. Das bringt aber kein Geld. Also hat man den Zeitaufwand extrem gestreckt. Durch die Levelkurve, die Ingame-Kosten, die weit entfernt liegenden und seltenen Flugpunkte und tausend anderer Dinge.


mja, mehr inhalt ist definitiv notwendig. allerdings ist es auch so, dass die spieler anscheinend sich beständig weigern, den bestehenden zu nutzen. die meisten werfen sich in blinder grindwut auf die miraju-/fenris-sets, weil diese nunmal sehr solide sind und mit zum besten an ausrüstung in aion gehören. dann wird gegrindet, was nur geht, kinah werden beim farmer gekauft oder balaurflecken in wochenlangem grindwahn beschafft. und wenn das dann nicht fruchtet, wird der spieler emotional, beschimpf das spiel als grinder und hört auf. nur weil diese person nicht imstande ist, von alleine die kleinen zwischenschritte zu nehmen, die sie zu pvp(macht spass), festungsinstanzen(sichere aps = sichere GOLD items) und grunppenspiel generell(50er boss in den festungsinis = chance auf gold, Dark Poeta = nette blaue und goldene sets, weltbosse = sicheres gold, wenn gelegt) leiten und das spiel deutlich angenehmer gestalten würde.



> Wenn ich, um eine legendäre Waffe per Platin-Münzquest zu erhalten, 108000 (in Worten: einhundertachttausend) Level 47 Mobs umhauen muß, dann ist das kein Ziel mehr. Dann ist das ein Witz.



das ist das beste beispiel für die "funktionsweise" der itemgrinds in aion.
du beschreibst hier die idiotensicherste mit-dem-kopf-durch-die-wand-methode, bei der man zu 100% solo(!) auf die dämlichste art und weise an ein mittelgutes golditem kommt. aber immerhin zu 100%.

zum einen sehe ich deine rechnung als nicht korrekt an. bei abschluss der quest bekommt man 1 platinmünze und ein oder zwei angel eyes, welche man wiederum in 1 bis 3 platinmünzen eintauschen kann. nehmen wir einfachheit halber, dass man im schnitt mit 3 platinmünzen dasteht. d.h. du müsstest die quest ca 667 mal machen und dafür im falle von calydon eradication auf elyos seite ca 35k mobs oder ca 38k von den 47ern töten. schon mal keine 100k, wie du oben schreibst.

zum anderen gibt es da eine anzahl anderer wege zu guten items.

nehmen wir auch an, dass jemand absolut null bock auf solchen gind hat, aber so gescheit war, mit der eigenen kohle gut umzugehen. derjenige schaut ins ah, sieht da eine vergleichbare blaue level 45 expertenwaffe, die fast genauso gut ist und kauft diese für 10 mille. dieser jemand würde jeden tag 2-3 festungsinis machen und mit ca 500k kinah nach dieser runde rausgehen. nach 20 tagen ist die kohle drin, mit lässigem gruppenspiel und einem zeitaufwand von vielleicht 2 stunden täglich. von den aps, die man nebenbei bekommt und die man in weitere golditems investieren kann, ganz zu schweigen.

jemand mit guten verbindungen lässt sich so eine waffe auch einfach mal zu herstellungskosten bauen und beschafft die materialien selbst.

jemand anderer hat auch 10 mille über und macht eine etwas längere questreihe, die nach abschluss ebenfalls eine vergleichbare goldwaffe bietet.

pvp-liebhaber hocken sehr gerne in dredgion oder ganken leute im abyss herum und haben nach einer weile zugang zu zumindest 40er goldwaffen, die sich gut verzaubern lassen und auf diese weise die goldene waffe aus der münzquest übertreffen.

und die superhardcore zocker mit viel zeit und vielen freunden machen erst pvp, danach gehen sie die festungen abfarmen und lassen sich dort alle ap items von den gruppenmitgliedern zuschieben, sparen diese auf und tauschen alles auf einmal ein. tadaa, die beste pvp waffe im spiel ist ihnen zu 100% sicher. gruppenspiel ftw, hm?

rest geht halt in aller ruhe nach DP und hofft auf ein paar nette dropps.


insofern hat aion sicher mehr inhalt nötig, bloss nützt es nichts, wenn sich jeder wie ein irrer auf die nächste miraju-artige questreihe stürzt, weil die meisten anscheinend es nicht gewohnt sind, ausserhalb von "tier 1, tier 2, tier 3 etc"-bahnen zu denken, immer sofort die besten items wollen und dann rumflennen, es gäbe ja nur den blöden blöden sologrind. im moment macht man in etwa den gleichen kram, wie überall anders, instanzen besuchen, pvp-punkte horten, kram basteln etc. in aion gehts halt nicht so extrem schnell zur sache, dafür kommt man als normalspieler auch ganz gut durch und an die guten items heran.

und was inhalt generall angeht. ich habs ja mal schon vorgerechnet, wie ein spieltag aussehen kann.

an einem tag zb. 18-20 uhr festungsinis. 20-21 uhr belagerung 1, 22-23 belagerung zwei. dazwischen rumganken im abyss was geht. 
an dem anderen tag festungsinis(mal den 50er boss in krotan, miren, kysis versuchen, hm?), DP, dredgion, abyss action, 1std40 theo lab run für die leute, die questitems für miraju quest brauchen, ev mal draupnir(ich würds gern, aber finde mal jemanden, mit dem man die zugangsquest machen kann ><). der draupnir endboss soll ja ein echt harter knacker sein(mit chance auf fette golddropps) und all den unterforderten pve-henis etwas herausforderung bieten.

wer es wirklich gefährlich im pvp mag, aber dem ganken abgeneigt ist, geht durch nen rift und stellt sich mit seiner superhardcore gruppe vor die feindliche festung. tadaa, instant pvp action mit geradezu unerschöpflicher quelle an gegenspielern.

das einzige, was den spielspass trübt, sind in der tat recht hohe unterhaltskosten, wenn man das so nennen kann. tränke, rollen, rezsteine, seeleheiler kosten alle etwas, was in der summe recht ordentlich im geldbeutel des charakters zu spüren ist. aber auch hier hat man eigentlich seine daily quest in form von festungsinstanzen.

blöd nur, dass anscheinend lieber eine münzquest gegrindet, statt mit spass am spiel so eine ini schnell erledigt wird.

daher mein aufruf an all die "zomg, so viel grind überall"-schreier: mehr spielen und weniger grinden bitte.


----------



## Nahemis (2. März 2010)

Ich finde Virthu hat es auf den Punkt gebracht. Kann dem nur zustimmen.


----------



## Torrance (2. März 2010)

@Virthu: /sign (ich hasse das zwar, aber mehr kann man nicht sagen).

Frohe Socken alle miteinander 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (2. März 2010)

Besser hätte ich es auch nicht erklären können.

Eigentlich genau das was ich die ganze Zeit sagen wollte aber nicht in Worte fassen konnte. Danke Virthu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann den Leuten noch so viel Inhalt bieten, sie werden immer die einfachste nehmen, die wie Virthu sagte "Mit dem Kopf durch die Wand"-Strategie. Diese Denkweise hat sich leider mittlerweile vollständig etabliert. In WAR konnte man das auch schon feststellen. Am Anfang gaben Szenarien massenhaft Rufpunkte. Man konnte also wunderbar seinen Ruf damit pushen. Alle, und wirklich alle haben darüber gemeckert, weil es dadurch keine Keepraids gab. Aber trotzdem hing jeder und wirklich absolut jeder in den Szenarien rum. 

Die meisten Spiele haben den Inhalt ja aber was bringt das wenn die Spieler ihn nicht annehmen, sondern sich auf das stupideste beschränken ? (stumpfes Monsterkloppen und das Solo)


----------



## La Saint (3. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> sorry fürs reinplatzen in eure emotionale diskussion, aber ich fühlte mich genötigt diesen beitrag zu kommentieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na denn ^^



> zum einen sehe ich deine rechnung als nicht korrekt an. bei abschluss der quest bekommt man 1 platinmünze und ein oder zwei angel eyes, welche man wiederum in 1 bis 3 platinmünzen eintauschen kann. nehmen wir einfachheit halber, dass man im schnitt mit 3 platinmünzen dasteht. d.h. du müsstest die quest ca 667 mal machen und dafür im falle von calydon eradication auf elyos seite ca 35k mobs oder ca 38k von den 47ern töten. schon mal keine 100k, wie du oben schreibst.


Vollkommen richtig. Leider hast du aber oben in dem Satz ".. angel eyes, die man wiederum in 1 bis 3 platinmünzen eintauschen kann.." ein Wort vergessen. Das Wort "kostenpflichtig". Der Eintausch kostet nämlich zwischen 10.000 und 25.000 Kinah pro Angel Eye. Je nachem, ob man 1, 2 oder 3 Münzen dafür haben will. 

Rechnen wir mal die Variante mit dem größten Rabatt durch, also 25.000 für 3 Münzen. Sagen wir, pro Quest bekomme ich 1 Angel Eye. Tatsächlich ist es mit 1.1 etwas mehr, da gelegentlich 2 Eyes droppen. Aber mal zum einfachen Rechnen 1 Eye. Dieses kann ich in 3 Münzen tauschen. Also muß ich für die benötigten 2000 Münzen 500 mal die Quest machen (1Münze/Quest) und 500 mal umtauschen (3 Münzen/Eye). Jeder Umtausch kostet mich 25.000 Kinah, also 500 x 25.000 = 12,5 Millionen Kinah. Ich habe also folgende Möglichkeiten:

a) ich ignoriere die Angel Eyes und legen 108.000 Mobs um. Geschätzte Zeit: 1 Jahr
b) ich lege 500 x 54 = 27000 Mobs um (geschätzte Zeit: 3,5 Monate) und lege zusätzlich 12 Millionen Kinah auf den Tisch.
c) ich besitze 12 Millionen Kinah und kaufe mir eine Waffe im AH.

Das sollte doch jedem zeigen, wie unsinnig diese Quest ist. Wie die meisten Grindquests in Aion. Entweder habe ich die Kinah, dann kann ich mir alles direkt kaufen. Oder ich habe keine, dann muß ich grinden. Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt. Kann es vielleicht doch sein, das Goldseller vom Game gepushed werden?



> zum anderen gibt es da eine anzahl anderer wege zu guten items.


Sicher. Sicher. Aber gute Items sind garnicht das Thema. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das hier Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt werden. Es gibt noch ein weiteres wichtiges Wort neben "kostenpflichtig", nämlich "zwangsläufig". Ich bin gewissen Zwängen ausgesetzt. Das eine geht nicht ohne das andere. Um an den von dir gepriesen Content zu kommen, muß ich erstmal gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen. Erst seit Level 46 habe ich auf der Oberfläche den Button "Eintritt beantragen" für die Dredgion. Und die 46 muß man erst mal werden. Ergrinden - nicht erspielen. Ob ich in der Dredgion mit meiner grünen Waffe glücklich werde, ist eine andere Frage. Also wieder grinden. Für eine Waffe (siehe oben) oder für Kinah.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Stancer (3. März 2010)

Aber ist es in anderen Spielen denn anders ? Kann mich erinnern, das ich damals in WoW Molten Core jede Woche 2mal besucht. Jedesmal 5-6Std Raid und erst beim 4. Raid, also nach gut 20Std hab ich mal 1 Item bekommen.
Ich hatte da sogar noch Glück, was Drops anging und hatte nach 2 Monaten mein T1 Set komplett. Andere brauchten dafür deutlich länger.

Man sollte sich damit abfinden, das es in jeden MMO so ist, denn nur so können die Betreiber auch Geld verdienen.

WoW ist das System nicht gross anders. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das dort regelmäßig neue Items nachgeschoben werden, womit die alten wieder nutzlos werden.
In Aion arbeitet man zwar länger auf die Items hin, aber die halten dann auch deutlich länger.


----------



## Virthu (3. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Das sollte doch jedem zeigen, wie unsinnig diese Quest ist. Wie die meisten Grindquests in Aion.


hast du eigentlich daran gedacht, dass es leute gibt, die das grinden mögen? du und ich gehören vielleicht nicht dazu, aber es gibt welche, die ihren char nur durch grinden leveln. egal ob im abyss für die APs oder an den viechern in theobomos für die platinmünzen, sie grinden wie die irren und haben spass dabei. für die ist so eine quest geradezu perfekt, denn sie bekommen eine gewisse motivation und eine richtung, so dass ihr grind etwas sinnvoller erscheint. davon abgesehen bekommt man während des grindens zustäzliche dropps und kohle, so dass die kosten für das umwandeln der angel eyes eher zur nebensache werden.
wenn jemand schon bereit ist für die recht mickrigen goldenen schultern aus stahlharke zig mal die weinquet zu machen und obendrein insgesamt noch 3 mille zu zahlen, finden sich genügend leute, die die münzquest ebenso nutzen werden.

für alle anderen gibt es andere wege zur ausrüstung.



> Entweder habe ich die Kinah, dann kann ich mir alles direkt kaufen. Oder ich habe keine, dann muß ich grinden. Ein Schelm, der böses dabei denkt. Kann es vielleicht doch sein, das Goldseller vom Game gepushed werden?


wir haben eigentlich 3 wege zu den "top items". über APs(da muss eine anpassung des ap verlustes geschehen), über massiven kinah einsatz(auch so eine art kopf-durch-die-wand sache) und über drops. aus allen bereichen kommt sehr gute ausrüstung, wobei die mit kinah erkaufbare eher noch ein stückchen schlechter ist.

wäre es dir wirklich lieber, wenn es nur einen weg gäbe? so in der art, wie wow es seinerzeit hatte mit der "raid or die" philosophie. ich kann da schon tolle geschichten über monatelanges "grinden" der raidinis erzählen, über die lootdramas, wenn endlich ein top-item statt dem üblichen dreck droppt und aus 40 leuten 5-10 "need" anmelden. in deren foren wird immer noch gejammert, die pve items wären bis heute weitaus besser für pvp als der eigentlich pvp-kram. 
wie wärs mit warhammer und dem zwang, deren von amateuren gebastelten inis abfarmen zu müssen, um an solide heil-ausrüstung oder extrem starke schmuckstücke zu kommen? oder dem zwang ein set mit behütungen für deren instanzen zu haben?



> Sicher. Sicher. Aber gute Items sind garnicht das Thema. Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck, das hier Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt werden. Es gibt noch ein weiteres wichtiges Wort neben "kostenpflichtig", nämlich "zwangsläufig". *Ich bin gewissen Zwängen ausgesetzt.* Das eine geht nicht ohne das andere. *Um an den von dir gepriesen Content zu kommen, muß ich erstmal gewisse Voraussetzungen erfüllen.* Erst seit Level 46 habe ich auf der Oberfläche den Button "Eintritt beantragen" für die Dredgion. *Und die 46 muß man erst mal werden. Ergrinden - nicht erspielen.* Ob *ich in der Dredgion **mit meiner grünen Waffe* glücklich werde, ist eine andere Frage. Also wieder grinden. Für eine Waffe (siehe oben) oder für Kinah.



hier bin ich ein wenig baff... und wirklich etwas erstaunt, dass du hier die "grundpfeiler" eines jeden mmo kritisierst.

in jedem einzelnen mmo gibt es schranken für bestimmte inhalte, die man erst überwinden muss. zugangsquests, ausrüstungsstand(von enrage timern schon etwas gehört, nehme ich an?), levelanforderungen etc. du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass es gerechtfertigt wäre, dir diese goldene waffe mit level 30 oder darunter einfach mal so in die hand zu drücken? wofür hat jemand mit experte in waffenherstellung denn seine kinah ausgegeben? damit er zusehen kann wie jeder hunz und kunz beim nächsten "ding" in voller goldenen montur vom questgeber wegspaziert, während die eigenen erzeugnisse für nichts gut sind?

ganz abgesehen davon, dass man mit 41/43 seine goldene waffe, die bis level 50 ausreicht, mit etwas planung(auf asmo seite mit etwas gesichtsrollen auf der tastatur) und gruppenspiel erhält und somit niemand mit einer grünen waffe in der dredgion rumgurken dürfte.

level 46 ergrinden? nun, in der frage werden sich die geister scheiden. ich weiss von mir selbst, dass ich nach entdecken der stahlharke mit ca 42 sehr angenehmes leveln hatte. und davor gabs es eigentlich auch noch sehr viele quests, aber mir persönlich geht die questerei nach einer weile auch auf den wecker, wenn es lauter solo quests sind. dann lieber gleich in gruppe rein und nettes shugo ambiente geniessen.


----------



## Stancer (3. März 2010)

Nachdem was La Saint so schreibt frage ich mich wieso er nicht UO, Darkfall oder ähnliches spielt. Also Sandbox, denn dort hätte er genau das was er will: Keine Zwänge, denn man muss sich den Spielinhalt selbst erschaffen !


----------



## La Saint (4. März 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> hast du eigentlich daran gedacht, dass es leute gibt, die das grinden mögen? ... sie grinden wie die irren und haben spass dabei.


Bist du sicher, das du hier nicht Spieler mit Bots verwechselst? Es gibt Gegenden, da laufen mehr Bots herum als Spieler und NPCs zusammen. Die grinden tatsächlich wie die Irren. Ob sie Spass dabei haben sei dahingestellt. ^^



> hier bin ich ein wenig baff... und wirklich etwas erstaunt, dass du hier die "grundpfeiler" eines jeden mmo kritisierst.
> in jedem einzelnen mmo gibt es schranken für bestimmte inhalte, die man erst überwinden muss. zugangsquests, ausrüstungsstand(von enrage timern schon etwas gehört, nehme ich an?), levelanforderungen etc. ...



Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie du auf diese Schiene gekommen bist. Wenn ich sage, dass Wasser den Berg runterfließt, dann wird daraus auch niemand ableiten, ich würde die Schwerkraft in Frage stellen. Aber da ich jetzt nicht an billige Wortverdreherei glauben will, muß ich mich wohl unklar ausgedrückt haben.

Um im Bild mit dem Wasser zu bleiben, was ich gesagt habe ist, das NCSoft den Sirup neu erfunden hat. Zähflüssiger kann man ein MMORPG kaum mehr umsetzen. Für jedes Feature, das Spass machen könnte wird ein anderes vorausgesetzt, das genau das Gegenteil darstellt. Zeitschinderei der übelsten und primitivsten Sorte. PvP zum Beispiel. Ein reines Endgame-Feature. Alles was unter Lvl 45-50 stattfindet, ist lediglich Ganken bzw. Zergen. Um also sinnvoll PvP machen zu können, muß man erstmal einen Char in die Endvierziger gebracht haben. Durch monatelanges Grinden. Da wird sich wohl bei vielen die Frage gestellt haben, ob das wirklich erstrebenswert ist. Sonst wären auf meinem Server doch wohl mehr als mickrige 4% der Serverpopulation im Levelbereich 40-50. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nahemis (4. März 2010)

Ich verstehe nicht ganz was La Saint uns damit nun sagen will. 
Willst du das ich mit Aion aufhöre oder was ist dein Ziel? Findest du ein anderes Spiel besser oder sollte man  lieber generell kein Online spielen?


----------



## ctullhu (4. März 2010)

was ich nicht verstehe...
mir liegt z.b. wow nicht.
ich kann seit dem lich king damit nix mehr anfangen.
den ersten abend bin ich in den hafen geportet, habe mich umgesehen und ausgeloggt. 
rest des monats habe ich es immer wieder versucht und fand keinen spaß mehr daran.
das ist ok, die wow-fans finden den spaß.
deswegen gehe ich nu nicht ins wow-forum und pöbel da herum.
zum einen zocke ich lieber aion und hdro, als meine zeit damit zu verplempern überzeugte wow-spieler davon zu überzeugen dass ihr game in meinen augen scheisse ist.
zum anderen halte ich mich für höflich genug nicht provozierend in einem fan-forum aufzutreten.
nichts gegen sachliche kritik, aber diese personalisierten aion-flames sind schon etwas sehr krank...


----------



## Virthu (4. März 2010)

also um es kurz zu fassen, la saint, dir geht es nicht schnell genug. kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen, aber so ist das spiel gemacht. ob man zum leven nun grinden muss oder nicht, sieht jeder etwas anders.


----------



## Flaschenpost (4. März 2010)

Ich selbst, habe meinen Aion ACC bereits vor 2 Monaten bis auf weiteres, auf Eis gelegt.

Habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge hier gelesen. Möglich, dass dieses Manko schon angesprochen wurde : 

Es mangelt an PVE-Endcontent!
Klar, Aion ist nunmal ein eher PVP-orientiertes Spiel. Dennoch würde ich mir da ein wenig mehr wünschen. Ansonsten ein wirklich schönes Spiel. Die Grafik, sucht im MMORPG Sektor ihres gleichen (der Stiel, ist natürlich Geschmacksache ich als alter FF Spieler finds geil), Klassen sind gut ausbalanciert, die Kämpfe Aktionreich.

Jap, als PVP`ler ist man bei Aion wirkich gut aufgehoben. Wer jedoch eher PVE-affin ist und PVP nur nebenher betreiben will, der sollte sich anderweitig umschaun.


----------



## Nahemis (4. März 2010)

Dieses Video widme ich unserem Helmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_QyYaPWasos 


Hab mal in alten Foren gestöbert als WoW neu raus kam. Ist sehr interessant.
PvP war damals in WoW nicht so der Hit und vor allem fehlender Endcontent. Mit lvl 60 hatte man nicht viel zu tun. 
Und ist WoW gefloppt? Nein. Viele Spieler wollten WoW nur mal antesten und dann zu Daoc zurückkehren. 
Aion wird sich entwickeln mit der Zeit und immer besser werden.

http://community.gam....php/t9612.html

Dieses Zitat liest sich als ob es um Aion vs WoW geht^^ ist von 2004


> Hoi
> 
> Also ich denke eine gegenüberstellung von DAoC und WoW ist ziemlich schwirig.
> Habe bis ToA (Trial of Atlantis) DAoC gespielt, und es hat mir sehr viel spass gemacht, bin so zusagen süchtig geworden. Da liegt auch der hauptgrund wieso ich aufgehört habe, in DAoC brauchst du einfach viel mehr Zeit bis du etwas erreicht hast als in WoW.
> ...



oder wer noch mehr lesen möchte http://www.wow-forum...aoc-vs-wow.html

Es wurden schon immer Vergleiche gezogen zwischen neuen und alten mmorpgs. Das hat sich im laufe des letzten Jahrzehnts nicht geändert. Nur die Zeit kann zeigen welches Spiel sich durchsetzt.


----------



## Torrance (4. März 2010)

Tja, dazu kann man nichts mehr sagen, ausser das was ich schon immer gesagt habe, AION ist halt eher was für DAoC Spieler als für WoW Spieler.

Leute die mit DAoC Angefangen haben, werden mit AION sicherlich mehr Spass haben als EX WoW Spieler (Ausnahmen und so natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Frohes schnocken ... mal... ich hasse schnocken... ich will SOMMER !


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. März 2010)

> Ich selbst, habe meinen Aion ACC bereits vor 2 Monaten bis auf weiteres, auf Eis gelegt.
> 
> Habe jetzt nicht alle Beiträge hier gelesen. Möglich, dass dieses Manko schon angesprochen wurde :
> 
> ...






Der letzte Beitrag auf einer Seite? Jap, das is undankbar. Eitel wie ich nunmal bin, zitiere ich mich hier selbst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flaschenpost (5. März 2010)

Bam! Ganz nebenbei, hab ich die 500 gepackt heute morgen....wenn ich so rekapituliere....90% waren unnützer Scheiss den keiner hören will!!! ^^


----------



## La Saint (5. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz was La Saint uns damit nun sagen will.
> Willst du das ich mit Aion aufhöre oder was ist dein Ziel?


Warum sollte ich? Ich bin weder ein Sektengründer noch bei der Heilsarmee.

Was hier passiert nennt sich eine kontroverse Diskussion. Einige, ich nenne hier mal beispielhaft Virthu und Stancer, sagen, Aion ist ein Pfuhl der Freude. Mühselig zu erreichende, fragwürdige Ingame-Ziele gibt es nicht. Und Grinden, wenn es denn überhaupt vorkommt, ist gottgegeben und macht Spass.

Ich dagegen sage, Aion ist ein bewußt auf Timesinks konzipiertes Game, das seinen mangelnden Content durch unnütze Beschäftigungstherapien zu verstecken versucht und das Grinden nicht nur nervtötend und lebenszeitvergeudend ist, sondern zusätzlich auch das Grundkonzept von Aion darstellt.

Beide Parteien versuchen ihren Standpunkt durch Beispiele zu verdeutlichen. Welche von den Parteien Recht hat und welche Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen wären, muß jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich werde den Teufel tun hier eine Bewertung abzugeben oder gar Vorschläge zu machen. Auch dir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virikas (5. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ich dagegen sage, Aion ist ein bewußt auf Timesinks konzipiertes Game, das seinen mangelnden Content durch unnütze Beschäftigungstherapien zu verstecken versucht und das Grinden nicht nur nervtötend und lebenszeitvergeudend ist, sondern zusätzlich auch das Grundkonzept von Aion darstellt.


Du magst ja gewissermassen schon recht haben mit deiner Aussage, aber grundsätzlich könnte ich das gleiche 1:1 kopieren und auf WoW anwenden. Eigentlich auf WoW noch viel mehr, da es das gleiche Konzept schon viel länger verfolgt. Und auf die letzten zwei anderen MMO's könnte ich es auch kopieren. 

Der einzige Unterschied in meinen Augen. In Aion ist beim Berufe leveln und leveln an sich deutlich mehr Zeit zu investieren. Das entfällt bei WoW, allerdings ist dort das Leveln generell eigentlich gar nicht mehr Bestandteil des Spiels und könnte genausogut gestrichen werden weil es sowieso keinerlei Bedeutung mehr hat und dermassen trivialisiert wurde, dass es nur noch lächerlich ist. Blizzard hatte in meinen Augen nur noch nicht den Mut es komplett zu löschen. 

Als Schlussbemerkung, ja, ich habe noch Spass am Spiel und habe nach zwei Monaten gerade mal einen Level 30 Templer, dafür  5 Level 13-25 Twinks die ich immer mal wieder abwechselnd spiele. Zum Endspiel kann ich daher nichts sagen. 

Edit: Sollte "...seit zwei Monaten..." heissen...


----------



## Geige (5. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ich dagegen sage, Aion ist ein bewußt auf Timesinks konzipiertes Game, das seinen mangelnden Content durch unnütze Beschäftigungstherapien zu verstecken versucht und das Grinden nicht nur nervtötend und lebenszeitvergeudend ist, sondern zusätzlich auch das Grundkonzept von Aion darstellt.



Hm, der Unterschied zu anderen MMORPGs?
Bitte mal erläutern!


----------



## Stancer (5. März 2010)

Reden wir hier eigentlich über Spiele, die Spass machen sollen und dies auch tun oder über einen schlecht bezahlten Beruf ?

Solange ich Spass am Spiel habe spiele ich es. 
Macht es mir irgendwann keinen Spass mehr gibt es so einen lustigen Knopf, der sich "Account kündigen" nennt.

Viele scheuen sich aber vor diesem Schritt, weil sie ja so viel in den Account gesteckt haben, bedenken dabei aber nicht, das der Account ja erhalten bleibt. Also wenn man dann doch irgendwann wieder Lust auf das Spiel hat kann man den Account immernoch reaktivieren.
Aber dies wird nicht getan. Stattdessen heulen die Leute die Foren und das in Spiel X ja alles besser sei aber bezahlen weiterhin ihre 13&#8364; im Monat.

Wäre ich ein Betreiber wäre ich ziemlich doof dann etwas zu ändern. Bei WAR und AoC hat sich erst etwas geändert als die Leute Massenhaft ihre Accounts gekündigt hatten.

Ich falle nicht darunter, denn mir macht Aion Spass, so wie es ist. Bei wem das nicht so ist, soll halt von dem mächtigsten Mittel gebrauch machen, das er hat und das ist die Account kündigen Funktion. Wer das nicht tut ist dann selber Schuld und wer sagt "aber was soll ich dann machen?" braucht sowieso Hilfe.

Anders herum : Keinen Account zu besitzen aber für Spiel X Dinge zu fordern ist genauso lächerlich. Ich wünsche mir auch eine freundliche Kundenbetreuung von Vodafone und bin kein Kunde bei denen.....

Schlussendlich muss man positive und negative Dinge gegeneinander abwiegen. Überwiegen die positiven Dinge und habe ich Spass am Spiel behalte ich mein Abo und kann an den negativen Dingen mitwirken, indem ich Feedback an den Entwickler gebe (was von dem Flamern wohl so ziemlich 0,0% tut, allein schon aus der Erwartungshaltung, das von dem Entwickler ja eh nichts zu erwarten ist).
Überwiegen die negativen Dinge und habe ich keinen Spass am Spiel kündige ich mein Abo und sende so immerhin ein Signal an den Entwickler.

In WoW hab ich es genau so gemacht. Die negativen Dinge haben überwogen und habe das Abo gekündigt, ohne danach meinen Frust in Foren nieder zu schreiben wie schlecht ich WoW doch finde. Die Gründe warum mir WoW keinen Spass macht gehen eigentlich nur 2 Personen etwas an. Mich und den Entwickler, denn jeder nimmt Dinge anders wahr und was mir Spass macht, ist des anderen Graus !


----------



## La Saint (5. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Schlussendlich muss man positive und negative Dinge gegeneinander abwiegen. Überwiegen die positiven Dinge und habe ich Spass am Spiel behalte ich mein Abo und kann an den negativen Dingen mitwirken, indem ich Feedback an den Entwickler gebe (was von dem Flamern wohl so ziemlich 0,0% tut, allein schon aus der Erwartungshaltung, das von dem Entwickler ja eh nichts zu erwarten ist).
> Überwiegen die negativen Dinge und habe ich keinen Spass am Spiel kündige ich mein Abo und sende so immerhin ein Signal an den Entwickler.


/sign

Betrachten wir das als Schlußwort unserer Diskussion. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw., ich habe mein Abo auch noch ^^

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Helmchen123 (5. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Hm, der Unterschied zu anderen MMORPGs?
> Bitte mal erläutern!



Das weisst du ganz genau ... In Aion geht man halt genau das gleiche wie überall auch machen nur macht man es halt 8624x öfter ...


----------



## Torrance (5. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Das weisst du ganz genau ... In Aion geht man halt genau das gleiche wie überall auch machen nur macht man es halt 8624x öfter ...



Und bei WoW noch mindestens +1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Frohes und Schneefreies WE euch allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (5. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Das weisst du ganz genau ... In Aion geht man halt genau das gleiche wie überall auch machen nur macht man es halt 8624x öfter ...



Du verstehst es nicht. Worin liegt der Unterschied ob ich 10 Std WoW spiele und Spass habe oder ob ich 10 Std Aion spiele und Spass habe ??? ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. Bei beiden Spielen habe ich dann 10Std investiert und wurde mit Spass belohnt.
Wer ein Spiel daran misst wie das Verhältnis von Epics pro Stunde ist sollte vielleicht mal überlegen ob er vielleicht mal den PC 1 Monat ausgeschaltet lässt !

Wir reden hier über Spiele und diese sollen unterhalten und Spass erzeugen und das tun sie auch.


----------



## Helmchen123 (6. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Worin liegt der Unterschied ob ich 10 Std WoW spiele und Spass habe oder ob ich 10 Std Aion spiele und Spass habe ??? ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. Bei beiden Spielen habe ich dann 10Std investiert und wurde mit Spass belohnt.
> Wer ein Spiel daran misst wie das Verhältnis von Epics pro Stunde ist sollte vielleicht mal überlegen ob er vielleicht mal den PC 1 Monat ausgeschaltet lässt !
> 
> Wir reden hier über Spiele und diese sollen unterhalten und Spass erzeugen und das tun sie auch.



Geige fragte nach dem Unterschied zu nem anderen MMO. Wenn man dann das MMO zum Vergleich nimmt welches die meissten Leute spielen, Unterschiedet sich Aion darin, dass man von allem viel mehr machen muss um zum Ziel zu gelangen. Wenn das nicht stimmt dann mache ich mir solangsam sorgen ob ich noch genug Katzen habe um über den Sommer zu kommen.


----------



## Geige (6. März 2010)

Hm und genau das gefällt vielen Spielern an Aion, dass man nicht alles Nachgeschmissen bekommt,
kannst oder willst du das nicht verstehen?


----------



## Stancer (6. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Geige fragte nach dem Unterschied zu nem anderen MMO. Wenn man dann das MMO zum Vergleich nimmt welches die meissten Leute spielen, Unterschiedet sich Aion darin, dass man von allem viel mehr machen muss um zum Ziel zu gelangen. Wenn das nicht stimmt dann mache ich mir solangsam sorgen ob ich noch genug Katzen habe um über den Sommer zu kommen.



Und du glaubst ein Spiel macht nur Spass, wenn man alles sofort oder sehr schnell bekommt ?

Geige hat es ja eigentlich schon gesagt.

Es kommt nicht immer darauf an wie weit das Ziel entfernt ist, sondern viel mehr auf den Weg, den man beschreitet um dieses Ziel zu erreichen.
Wenn von dir nun wieder kommt "Der Weg ist nur Grinden", dann hast du nicht mal Ansatzweise verstanden worum es in einem MMORPG geht !


----------



## Geige (6. März 2010)

Nach deiner Logik wäre das MMO das beste in welchem jeder mit der gleichen Klasse,
die natürlich total "IMBA" ist, startet, welche auf Max-Level ist und das beste Ingame zu erreichende EQ
trägt.
Hm ich empfehle dir ein Single-RPG mit Cheats x.X


----------



## Helmchen123 (6. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Und du glaubst ein Spiel macht nur Spass, wenn man alles sofort oder sehr schnell bekommt ?
> 
> Geige hat es ja eigentlich schon gesagt.
> 
> ...



Ich glaub viel eher das du bisher nicht verstanden hast das es da auch andere MMO´s gibt die nicht so eine banale und stumpfsinnige Schiene fahren. Mal was von SWG in den alten pre-cu Tagen gehört ? da ist der Weg nach 3 Tagen vorbei wenns um manche Professions geht und das ist auch ein MMO (gewesen). BTW war und ist SWG ein mmoRPG ganz im Gegensatz zu Aion was ein MMO mit ein paar emotes ist!

*Den nix-vertehen-was-mmorpg-ist-Joker zurückwerf*


----------



## Helmchen123 (6. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Hm ich empfehle dir ein Single-RPG mit Cheats x.X



Du wirst Lachen aber ich finde Oblivion oder Dragon Age um längen besser als Aion und das sogar ohne Cheats!


----------



## Braamséry (6. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich glaub viel eher das du bisher nicht verstanden hast das es da auch andere MMO´s gibt die nicht so eine banale und stumpfsinnige Schiene fahren. Mal was von SWG in den alten pre-cu Tagen gehört ? da ist der Weg nach 3 Tagen vorbei wenns um manche Professions geht und das ist auch ein MMO (gewesen). BTW war und ist SWG ein mmoRPG ganz im Gegensatz zu Aion was ein MMO mit ein paar emotes ist!



Du hast nicht verstanden wie es, z.B., in WoW aussieht.

Man levelt (man kann es ja eig netmehr leveln nennen) auf 80. Geht hero Inis, die mittlerweile in weniger als 30mins durch sind. Eine unterscheidung bringt hier nichts, weil eine Boss auch viel mehr fähigkeiten haben könnte, man würde aber trotzdem genauso schnell sein, weil wipes nicht präsent sind.

Raids, bisauf Ulduar die letzten 3 und ICC ab 6. Boss, sind auch zu easy. Man bekommt z.B. T10 nur durch das Farmen der ersten Bosse. Es ist egal ob du den Boss, der das Teil dropped, schon gesehen hast, man bekommt es auch so.

Man macht immer das Gleiche. Ob ich nun 4 Std Adma bin oder 4Std in ICC macht keinerlei unterschied. 

Man grindet in WoW mittlerweile nur. Zu BC musste man sich dabei noch anstrengen und es hat nicht immer alles geklappt, aber solche probs sind heute sehr selten.


----------



## Helmchen123 (6. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden wie es, z.B., in WoW aussieht.
> 
> Man levelt (man kann es ja eig netmehr leveln nennen) auf 80. Geht hero Inis, die mittlerweile in weniger als 30mins durch sind. Eine unterscheidung bringt hier nichts, weil eine Boss auch viel mehr fähigkeiten haben könnte, man würde aber trotzdem genauso schnell sein, weil wipes nicht präsent sind.
> 
> ...



Immer drauf aufs Helmchen dafür isser ja da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geige und Stancer meinen ja ich verstehe nicht das Aion das beste Spiel aller Zeiten ist und das stimmt auch ich kapiers einfach nicht. Aber warum holst du nun WoW ins Boot ? was hat das denn nun damit zu tun?


----------



## Stancer (6. März 2010)

Ich hab nie behauptet, das Aion das beste Spiel aller Zeiten ist.

Dieses Spiel gibt es nämlich nicht ! Aion ist höchstens das Spiel, welches mir momentan in dem Genre am besten gefällt. Davor war es WAR, davor Daoc und davor UO ! Aion kommt aber nicht an Daoc oder UO ran aus meiner Sicht gesehen.

Aber finde es recht amüsant wie ich von Flamern ständig als Fanboy abgestempelt werde, und mittlerweile nutzen diese Leute das Wort ja schon wie eine Beleidigung, nur weil mir Aion halt gefällt. Ganz nach dem Motto : "Jeder, der etwas gut findet, was mir nicht gefällt ist ein Fanboy"


----------



## Geige (7. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ich glaub viel eher das du bisher nicht verstanden hast das es da auch andere MMO´s gibt die nicht so eine banale und stumpfsinnige Schiene fahren. Mal was von SWG in den alten pre-cu Tagen gehört ? da ist der Weg nach 3 Tagen vorbei wenns um manche Professions geht und das ist auch ein MMO (gewesen). BTW war und ist SWG ein mmoRPG ganz im Gegensatz zu Aion was ein MMO mit ein paar emotes ist!


Hm, da hast du jetzt aber einen Fehler gemacht, der große Unterschied zwischen SWG und Aion ist der, dass SWG ein Sandbox MMO
war, soll heißen die Spieler machen sich ihren Content selbst von den Entwicklern werden nur die Rahmen geschafen.
SWG mit Aion zu vergleichen ist wie Äpfel mit Birnen oder Autos mit Motorrädern.
Wenn dich der Grind in Aions tört, wie hat es dann jemand wie du nur jemals in einem Sandbox MMO ausgehalten!?




Stancer schrieb:


> Ich hab nie behauptet, das Aion das beste Spiel aller Zeiten ist.



Da schließ ich mich mal an, mit gefällt Aion, aber es ist nicht Perfekt, würdest du etwas Konstruktiver bleiben
und nicht stumpfsinnig irgendwelche anti-gegen-alles Parolen raushauen, könnten wir auch ganz vernünftig Diskutieren,
wo Aion zb nachlegen sollte ist bei den Quest Belohnungen (Lohnen sich mMn kaum) und auch stellenweiße im PvP, soll heißen
ev soetwas wie BG´s einführen, bin zwar ein Open-PvP Freund, aber durch die nur am Abend zugänglichen Festungskämpfen hat
man tagsüber leider kaum Gelegenheit PvP zu betreiben! (Core kann man vergessen, nur 50er mit Fenrir-Set x.X)


----------



## Helmchen123 (7. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber finde es recht amüsant wie ich von Flamern ständig als Fanboy abgestempelt werde..




Du magst es nicht so genannt zu werden nennst aber diejenigen die sich nicht deiner Meinung anschliessen Flamer. Noch irgendwer Fragen?


----------



## Nahemis (7. März 2010)

Moin Helmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bring den Puls erstmal wieder auf 60^^ Das Aion noch viele Schwächen hat ist mit auch klar und das es vom Spielumfang nicht mit WoW mithalten kann weiß ich. Es fehlt bei Aion noch einiges.

Also warum spiele ich Aion? Weil mir die Punkte, wo das Spiel Schwächen hat, nicht so wichtig sind wie andere Punkte.

Außerdem glaube ich das Aion am ehesten von allen neuen mmorpgs gute Chancen hat sich auf dem mmo-Markt zu behaupten.
Der kommende Patch unterstütz meinen Glauben, das Aion sich zu einem großartigem Spiel entwickeln wird.

Zum TE könnte man also grob sagen Aion hat bisher nicht die fülle an Inhalt wie WoW, übertrumpft WoW in Teilbereichen.


----------



## account14 (7. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber finde es recht amüsant wie ich von Flamern ständig als Fanboy abgestempelt werde, und mittlerweile nutzen diese Leute das Wort ja schon wie eine Beleidigung, nur weil mir Aion halt gefällt. Ganz nach dem Motto : "Jeder, der etwas gut findet, was mir nicht gefällt ist ein Fanboy"




Und jeder der ne andere Meinung hat als die Deine, ist laut dir natürlich ein Flamer!
Tja. So hat halt *jeder seine eigene Sicht der Dinge*, aber natürlich ist man selber immer viel objektiver/demokratischer/klüger.... als das Gegenüber!


----------



## jerodas (7. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ich dagegen sage, Aion ist ein bewußt auf Timesinks konzipiertes Game, das seinen mangelnden Content durch unnütze Beschäftigungstherapien zu verstecken versucht und das Grinden nicht nur nervtötend und lebenszeitvergeudend ist, sondern zusätzlich auch das Grundkonzept von Aion darstellt.



Also ich kann dir da schon zustimmen, für jemanden der berufstätig ist und sagen wir mal 10 Stunden Ingamezeit in der Woche investieren kann, der wird Monate später den Content erreichen, den wir so gerne als Endcontent bezeichnen.
Das machen andere spiele besser. Einigen ist es nicht wichtig den Endcontent in kurzer Zeit zu erreichen, jedoch teilt sich dann meistens die Gemeinschaft in der Gilde in unterschiedliche Gruppen auf und das gefällt mir nicht.
Ein MMORPG sollte wohl einen gewissen LVL-Anteil haben aber schlussendlich soll es durch Endcontent glänzen auf den sich ja die meiste Zeit der Entwicklung konzentrieren soll. 
Ich habe keine Lust mehr 6-8 Monate bis zum höchsten LVL zu grinden, zu questen was auch immer nur um festzustellen das bis dahin keiner mit mir in eine Instanz gehen kann, weil sie alle schon 50 sind, oder im Endcontent schon im Flügel Z sind und ich mit meinem Gear erst in A verweile.
Ich möchte zügig in den Endcontent und dann kann ich auch mit meinen 10 Stunden Ingame pro Woche gewisse Gegenstände sammeln und mit meinen Gildenkollegen jedenfalls ansatzweise mithalten.
Es ist einfach so, das Aion viel zu viel Zeit für den LVL-Bereich in Anspruch nimmt.


----------



## ctullhu (7. März 2010)

ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn ein mod mal die ips vergleichen würde, drei accounts hier im thread zu einem zusammengefasst werden würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber egal.
aion ist ein game über das man diskutieren kann, sicher.
aion dagegen zu bashen ist ein wenig gaga, besonders, wenn man wie helmchen mindestens einen account dafür erstellt.
aber ok, jeder von uns nützt seine private zeit so wie er mag und evtl hat helmchen ja nichts anderes zu tun als auf aion herumzuhacken.
sein recht ist es und irgendwie ist er ja auch drollig.


----------



## Helmchen123 (7. März 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass wenn ein mod mal die ips vergleichen würde, drei accounts hier im thread zu einem zusammengefasst werden würden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Keine Angst ich hab nur den Account hier und im großen und ganzen tue ich auch nix anderes als Aion schlecht zu reden, dafür hab ich schliesslich mal 50€ bezahlt. Es wäre doch langweilig und keine wirkliche Diskussion wenn alle die gleiche Meinung hätten. Wenn man gerne mal rumschwafelt so wie ich dann ist man in soeinem Forum wie diesem hier genau richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ctullhu (7. März 2010)

ach das wort fanboi ist inzwischen hier im forum schon als aufwertung zu betrachten.
wie gesagt, sprechblasenkritik wie bei helmchen oder tyrox kann man nicht ernst nehmen.
wir haben so nen typen bei uns in hannover in der fußgängerzone. der rennt den ganzen tag da schimpfend auf und ab. 
von 10 bis 19 uhr immer wieder an meinem shöpchen vorbei.
nur am schimpfen und meisst die selben sätze.
nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber so kommt ihr hier rüber.

"aion ist kacke"
"aion ist ein grinder"
"aion geht den bach runter"
"aion hat keine spieler mehr"
"fanbois"

solche argumentationen, die - im günstigsten fall - auf einer subjektiven meinung beruhen in einem fanforum dienen nur einer sache: der provokation.
es mag ja eure meinung sein, wenngleich ich die argumentation schon für sehr schwach halte, aber es interessiert hier keinen.

die server sind gut besucht, ich finde von lvl 10 bis lvl 40 locker gruppe und zwar immer und mit jedem char. 
ich mag den grafikstil, ich mag das spielprinzip. so wie mir geht es vielen anderen, weswegen aion sicher weiterlaufen wird.

ich verstehe jeden, dem die levelkurve zu langatmig ist, die zeit, items zu bekommen zu lang ist.
wow hat den markt schon casualfreundlich kanibalisiert (wobei ich als casual mit 2 stunden am tag auch schon einen 40er, einen 30er und rest twinks um 10-20 habe). das ist das recht von wow und wenn wir ehrlich sind... die masse, also mindestens 5-7 millionen stehen drauf.

aion geht einen anderen weg.
den kann man diskutieren.
mit wirklich saublöden einzeilern und immer der selben argumentation kommt man da nicht weiter.
aion gefällt nicht jedem. ok.
das muss ich nicht jeden tag lesen, das wissen wir alle.
und genau deswegen mag ich aion, die community ist nämlich superklasse.

noch nen nachsatz: es gibt ne masse zu verbessern, sicher. das game braucht andere exp-kurven (mich stört es nicht, aber die exp-ausbeute bei quests ist verbesserungswürdig), ich hätte gerne ein haus, mehr klamotten für rp, mehr gruppen-exp, usw.
es ist nicht die eierlegende wollmilchsau, aber es macht mir so schon fun und ich hoffe auf die versprechen der entwickler.


----------



## Berghammer71 (7. März 2010)

Ach lasst es doch, jedes Spiel ist so gut wie man es findet.

Geige, Du gehörst zu einen der wenigen AION Fans die im Forum kräftig mitdiskutieren,
du weißt wie das Spiel ist *G*.

Lass den Rest da spielen wo sie wollen, ein Massen INC auf AION gefähret nur die Community,
und Spieler haben wir da eh genug.

@Flamers
Es gibts Spielbewertungen die sich ausführlich mit AION beschäftigen also nicht den ersten
Eindruck nach. In dem Sinne sag ich mal "Jam Jam", auf das euch der Shugo holt der euch
endlos zutextet, "Jam Jam".


----------



## Mayestic (7. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Sicher gibt es bei AION auch schwarze Schafe aber nicht annähernd soviele wie bei WoW. Da gibt es auch nichts schön zureden.



Da gebe ich dir sogar recht. Es wird auch niemals so sein weil es ist ganz klar. 
Viele Spieler = viele Idioten. Wenig Spieler = wenig Idioten. 
Da mittlerweile kein AionServer mehr voll ist und jedesmal wenn ich einlogge an jedem " Empfohlen" steht nehme ich mal an das viele Spieler kein Aion mehr spielen.

Mir persönlich ist das egal. Ich spiele auf Balder und ich finde da gibts genug Leute mit denen man spielen kann. 
Wofür brauche ich denn 5000 Spieler auf meinem Server wenn ich sowieso nur zu max 100 Kontakt habe ? 
Mir reicht also auch ein Server mit 100 Spielern ^^.
Prozentual gesehn wird die Anzahl der schwarzen Schafe aber wohl doch nicht abgenommen haben.

Auch ich lese in Aion immer wieder im Chat oder in Foren von Ninjalootern, Betrügern und Spieler die Legionsbanken ausgeräumt haben und dann verschwunden sind.
Es ist absolut das selbe wie in WoW.

Der Chat ist auch nicht niveauvoller. Was meinste was vorletztes DoppelEXP Wochenende bei uns los war. Da wurde jeder Brachlandchat neidisch was die sich da an den Kopf geworfen haben.
Und warum das ganze ? Wegen Itemgeilheit und Neid. Wie in WoW. 

Mein Server " Balder " wird hier auf Buffed immernoch als RP Server ausgeschrieben. Aber er ist kein RP Server. 
Es gibt ettliche die RP spielen und es heisst das Balder der inoffizielle RP Server ist aber ganz ehrlich ........ gesitteter gehts hier auch nicht zu. 
Ich selber spiele kein RP und bis auf ein paar engagierte RPler die mal iwo ein Event ins Leben rufen, was auch gut ankommt, spielt keiner hier RP.

Bei uns störts auch keinen GM wenn sich ein Spieler mal Dorfmatratze oder sonstige hirnlosen Namen gibt. 


Wie war nochmal das Thema dieses Beitrags ? ^^

So und nun logge ich mich wieder ein denn ich habe wieder Spielspaß gefunden in Form meines Klerikers. Der ist jetzt LVL 28,99 (3k bis UP) und ich hoffe das ich nochne letzte NochsanaGruppe finde ^^. Dann wieder ab in die tollste und leichteste RandomInstanz " Himmelstempel " mal eben die Zugangsquest für Feuertempel machen. Ich hasse " Drei Schlüssel " und dann gehts zum Non-Stop Feuertempel grinden bis , hmm sagen wir, LVL 37/38.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (7. März 2010)

Na dann hab ich ja den richtigen server gewählt. <3 Thor(hätte man am anfang garnicht gedacht )


----------



## Stancer (7. März 2010)

Ich glaub viele Unterschiede gibt es da mittlerweile nicht mehr. Gerade zu Release verhalten sich viele halt wie Idioten. Vor allem fällt da eine extreme Ego-Spielweise auf. Woher das kommt sei mal dahin gestellt aber ich sage die Jahre, die WoW den Markt mit Kuschelmodus bedient hat haben nunmal ihre Spuren hinterlassen. So meine Theorie. Gerade zu Release hat man Ninjalooter, Mobstealer und Leute, die zu faul waren Questtexte zu lesen oder auch nur mal 5m weit nach etwas zu suchen gefunden.

Mittlerweile hat sich das alles harmonisiert. Ich hab dann auf den Server Balder gewechselt und die Leute kommen mir deutlich freundlicher vor. Aber kann auch daran liegen, das viele Idioten bereits weg sind. Trotzdem trifft man natürlich immernoch ab und an auf Leute, die meiner Meinung nach in einem Ego-Shooter besser aufgehoben wären.


----------



## ctullhu (7. März 2010)

wobei die "armleuchter" schon mal mehr waren, bzw. stoßweise werden, je nach gratis-key-welle.
sicher erinnere ich mich an uo, da war ein dickes kopfgeld auf meinen kopf ausgesetzt, weil ein kumpel und ich diese nette idee mit den boom-boxes hatten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bei daoc wurden mobs geklaut, da gab es in schon in mithra schlägereien wer wo campt.
bei wow nahm das überhand, wobei einer meiner vorposter das richtig gesagt hat: je mehr leute im game umso mehr "asioziales verhalten".
das liegt am prozentsatz.
früher war sicher nicht alles besser, aber zu zeiten eines uo zockten halt hauptsächlich besitzer einer kreditkarte und daoc war ein nischenprodukt was selbst zu besten zeiten nicht einmal ansatzweise an die zahlen eines aion oder sogar wow herankam.
da war die community kleiner, es war alles noch neu.
heute sind wir drei schritte weiter. schneller, besser, härter. nur equip und rang zählen, da sitzt man nicht mehr an einem lagerfeuer mitten in den plains im banditencamp, chattet und rotzt alle zwei minuten einen störenden verbrecher weg, der uns den platz an deren feuer streitig machen will.
trotzdem gibt mir aion das alte daoc-feeling wieder.
rp hin oder her, mit mir chatten viele auf balder. dazu muss ich aktiv was tun im kampf.
ich bin nicht über. ein falscher add im falschen moment (und da gibt es einige) und ich bin asche.
und das gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (8. März 2010)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Aber was du schreibst trifft den Nagel auf dem Kopf. Mittlerweile gibt es keine Spieleempfehlung mehr ohne den Vergleich zu anderen MMOs zu ziehen und natürlich stehen die anderen MMOs immer als die schlechtere Alternative dar. Wenn ich mir mein Traum MMO zusammenstellen dürfte hätte es:
> 
> Sandbox- und Skillprinzip aus Eve
> PvE Endkontent aus WoW *jo ist ok aber ohne easy mode lieber wie zu classic zeiten*
> ...


----------



## jerodas (8. März 2010)

Was mich ärgert ist diese Änderung 


*2.* "Energie der Erlösung" wurde hinzugefügt:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Charaktere, die trotz langer Sessions und kontinuierlicher Ingame-Aktivitäten ab Stufe 15 nur langsame Fortschritte gemacht haben, erhalten nun Bonus-EP durch die Energie der Erlösung.




Also werden nicht die Spieler gefördert die eh schon seit Monaten nicht mithalten können und auf ihre Gildenkollegen nicht aufschliessen können, sondern die Spieler die den ganzen Tag on sind bekommen jetzt auch noch EXP Boni. Das ist ne Frechheit.

Habt ihr mal auf die Serverstatistiken geschaut: Seit langer Zeit hat sich die Anzahl der LVL 50 kaum erhöht (maximal 2-6 %), die Spieler unter LVL 20 aber sind gleich geblieben nämlich meist über 60 %.

Das läßt schonmal nur 2 Möglichkeiten zu: Es existieren unglaublich viele Twinks die nicht hochgespielt werden, oder und das denke ich macht einen besonderen Teil aus, es haben sehr viele Spieler aufgehört und sind nie über LVL 20 hinausgekommen.

Ich persönlich werde werde als Casualgamer  Aion den Rücken kehren, da es mit meiner begrenzten Zeit nicht mehr möglich ist noch dieses Jahr den Endcontent zu erleben und denke das ich einfach die falsche Entscheidung beim Kauf von Aion getroffen habe.


----------



## ctullhu (8. März 2010)

hm, also ich habe einen char auf 41 nun. einer ist 30. rest ist 20-25. 
ich würde fast vermuten, dass das bei jedem so aussieht, dass er seine chars zumindest ne weile zum testen angespielt hat.


----------



## La Saint (8. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Du verstehst es nicht. Worin liegt der Unterschied ob ich 10 Std WoW spiele und Spass habe oder ob ich 10 Std Aion spiele und Spass habe ??? ich sehe da ehrlich gesagt keinen Unterschied. Bei beiden Spielen habe ich dann 10Std investiert und wurde mit Spass belohnt.


Sorry, ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von der Tastatur lassen^^.

Der Unterschied liegt darin, daß man bei Aion keine 10 Std Spass am Stück haben kann. Aion ist wie ein Hubschrauber. Auf eine Betriebsstunde kommen 5 Wartungsstunden. Oder mit anderen Worten, wenn ich etwas spassbehaftetes machen möchte, muß ich zuvor erst viele Stunden unspassiges runterspulen.

Hier wurde mehrfach gesagt, WoW sei ebenfalls ein Grinder. Immer die gleichen Instanzen. Immer die gleichen Bosse. Alles für ein paar Marken, nur um ein Ausrüstungsteil zu bekommen. Seltsame Definition von Grinden. Für mich ist Grinden alles, was auch ein Bot erledigen kann. Den Bot möchte ich sehen, der mit einer Gruppe, vielleicht sogar als Tank oder Heiler, in eine Ini geht und mit der restlichen Gruppe einen Boss umhaut. Großes Gratz an die Entwickler so eines Tools. Wenn es denn so einen Bot gäbe.

Bei Aion sehe ich dagegen ständig Bots. Kann ich auch verstehen. Da muß man nämlich für ein Ausrüstungsteil 108.000 Mobs umlegen. Ich wiederhole: einhundertachttausend. Immer die gleichen Mobs. An immer der gleichen Stelle. Mit immer den gleichen 5 Tasten. Das kann nur Bots Spaß machen.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Torrance (8. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Sorry, ich kann einfach nicht die Finger von der Tastatur lassen^^.
> 
> Der Unterschied liegt darin, daß man bei Aion keine 10 Std Spass am Stück haben kann. Aion ist wie ein Hubschrauber. Auf eine Betriebsstunde kommen 5 Wartungsstunden. Oder mit anderen Worten, wenn ich etwas spassbehaftetes machen möchte, muß ich zuvor erst viele Stunden unspassiges runterspulen.
> 
> ...



1. Möchte ich den Bot sehen, der die Instanzen von AION macht. 
2. Geh mal ins WoW Forum und schau dir da die Erfahrungsberichte an, wo es heisst, das die immer wieder Bots in den Instanzen haben.
3. Ist die Aussage, das MAN in AION keine 10 Stunden am Stück Spass haben kann. DU kannst keine 10 Stunden Spass haben, ist auch dein gutes Recht, aber schliesse nicht von dir auf andere.
4. Bei WoW rennen auch genug Bots rum und es wird noch weniger dagegen getan als bei AION. Da darf man unter umständen mehrere Wochen warten bis was passiert.
5. Immer die selben Instanzen mit immer verschiedenen Leuten, die man entweder nie wieder sieht oder man sie nie wieder sehen will. Da ist Grinden mit netten Leuten 100.000 mal Spassiger.

Du erzählst den selben Müll wie Helmchen und konsorten und das wieder und wieder und wieder. Und wir gehen mit immer den selben Argumenten an, wieder und wieder und wieder.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr nicht einfach aufhört hier zu schreiben, wenn ihr nix neues erzählen könnt oder wollt. Leute die AION spielen, werden Spass dran haben, ansonsten würden sie was anderes Spielen. Wenn ihr immer nur das spielt, was andere sagen, was angeblich spass macht, dafür können wir nichts. Langsam nervt dieses AION ist kacke, ihr spielt AION weil ihr eigentlich keinen Spass habt oder Bots seid oder beides oder einfach damit ihr gegen uns anderen Spielern was sagen könnt, blabla.

Frohes zocken allen Spielern da draussen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (8. März 2010)

La Saint und Helmchen werden sich wohl gleich an den Kopf fassen^^ Ich hab mir gestern ein 12 Monate-Abo gekauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss doch eurer Meinung nach total "gaga" sein oder?

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (8. März 2010)

Ich sagte es glaube ich schon einmal.Für Leute wie La Saint oder Helmchen ist es scheinbar unvorstellbar, das man mit Aion spass haben kann. Das ist aber eure Meinung und trifft nicht auf alle Menschen zu. 

Ich stelle mir auch oft die Frage wie Leute Spass am Angeln haben können, wo ich das total langweilig finde aber scheinbar geht es.
Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen wie man 10Std Spass in WoW haben kann aber scheinbar geht es !

Schubladendenken nennt man sowas glaube ich. Alles was nicht in die eigene Vorstellungskraft passt existiert auch nicht !!! Torrance hat es eigentlich schon auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## La Saint (8. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso ihr nicht einfach aufhört hier zu schreiben, wenn ihr nix neues erzählen könnt oder wollt. Leute die AION spielen, werden Spass dran haben, ansonsten würden sie was anderes Spielen. Wenn ihr immer nur das spielt, was andere sagen, was angeblich spass macht, dafür können wir nichts. Langsam nervt dieses AION ist kacke, ihr spielt AION weil ihr eigentlich keinen Spass habt oder Bots seid oder beides oder einfach damit ihr gegen uns anderen Spielern was sagen könnt, blabla.
> Frohes zocken allen Spielern da draussen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, wie so viele hier verwechselst du Ursache und Wirkung. Das Thema des Threads lautet: Wie gut ist Aion? Verständlich, das Leute, die gern mit einem Begriff bezeichnet werden der mit "F" anfängt und mit "boy" endet, da sofort vom Leder ziehen und dem Fragesteller im Detail erklären, warum Aion das ultimative Spiel aller Zeiten ist.

Dies lesen Leute, die von ersteren gern mit einem Begriff bezeichnet werden, der ebenfalls mit "F" anfängt und mit "lamer" (harhar) endet, die sich verstört an den Kopf fassen und sich sagen, da fehlt doch einiges. Die dann den Zeigefinger heben und "Ja, aber..." sagen.

Selbstverständlich soll jeder den Spass haben den er verdient. Wenn jemand Spass daran hat, die Kohlen im Keller von der einen Seite auf die andere zu schaufeln, und in 4 Wochen wieder zurück, dann soll er das doch tun. Ich wäre der letzte, der ihm das ausredet. Aber das ist doch garnicht das Thema dieses Threads.

Hier wurde eine Frage gestellt, hier wird geantwort. Hier geht es um Fakten. Das einzige, was man beanstanden könnten, wäre eine Lüge. Wenn man etwas erzählt, was nicht stimmt. Der Rest ist einfach persönliche Interpretation.

Wenn ich sage, für die Platinmünzenquest muß man 108.000 lvl 47 Mobs umhauen, wofür man bei 4h täglicher Spielzeit über ein Jahr braucht, dann sind das Fakten. Wenn andere daraufhin sagen, egal, macht doch Spass, dann ist das eine persönliche Interpretation. (ok, ich habe mich verleiten lassen den Spass anzuzweifeln. Gesunder Menschenverstand, und so)

Sollte man die Interpretation aber nicht demjenigen überlassen, der die Frage gestellt hat? Damit er das jedoch kann, muß er erstmal die Fakten haben. Und die liefer ich. Jetzt frage ich mich natürlich, warum das bei bestimmten Leuten auf so einen wunden Punkt trifft? Kann da jemand die Wahrheit nicht vertragen? Oder wird hier missioniert. Versucht man unbedarfte Newbies Dinge schön zu reden, anstatt ihnen Informationen zu liefern, damit sie selbst entscheiden können? Alles sehr seltsam.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## jerodas (8. März 2010)

Es ist wahrscheinlich so, das einige einfach nur einloggen und gerne angeln, grinden, sich mit anderen unterhalten usw und wiederum andere wollen gerne den Endcontent erleben. Da muss man trennen.


----------



## Torrance (8. März 2010)

Nur das ich für mich, nicht nur um besagten Endcontent geht. Es fängt mit der Char erstellung an. Aussehen, Name. Wenn eines von beiden nicht stimmt, werde ich diesen char nicht mal level 10 werden lassen. Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob es AION, WoW, HdRo oder sonst was ist. Es gehört einfach dazu.

Dann kommt die levelphase. Da ist es egal, ob ich Queste, Grinde, durch Craften level, Instanzen ( hab ich bewusste einzel aufgezählt), hauptsache dabei ist, das die Leute die es mit mir erleben, Spass haben und man sich nett unterhält und man auch gut miteinander kann und nicht nur als Mittel zum Zweck.

Die Levelphase dehnt sich bei mir dermassen aus, das ich a) alle Klasse anteste ggfs auch verschiedene Skillungen der Klasse, b) ggfs auch mal die anderen Fraktionen teste, c) auch mehrfach Server wechsele. Wegen diesen Dingen hab ich bei DAoC fast 1 Jahr gebraucht um meinen ersten 50iger zu haben. Aber das alles macht mir nichts aus, solang ich Spass habe dabei. Leute kennenlernen kommt meist von alleine (wie ich schon mehrfach sagte, nicht bei WoW, Gründe sollten bekannt sein, wenn nicht schaut etwas weiter vorne im Thread).

Die meisten Leute aber preschen mit einen affenzahn zur 50/60/80 und sehen, da ist ja nix mehr. Das Spiel ist mist. Oder ihnen wird das, was man machen kann zu mühseelig, weil...



La schrieb:


> ... für die Platinmünzenquest muß man 108.000 lvl 47 Mobs umhauen, wofür man bei 4h täglicher Spielzeit über ein Jahr braucht ...



Dann frag ich mich, was verlangt ihr von einem Spiel. Soll es mehr wie WoW sein? (Wobei ich jetzt nicht wieder hören will, bei WoW kann man ja mehr unternehmen. Sicher kann man das, ist auch ein wenig älter als AION aber das will ich garnicht weiter diskutieren.)

Wenn es mehr wie WoW sein sollte, wieso spielt man dann nicht WoW? Ich will kein xten WoW Klon mit schönerer Grafik. Ich mag den eigenen Stil von AION mit seinen Ecken und Kanten. Und wenn ich die nächsten 5 Jahre damit verbringe, 108000 Mobs zu hauen, dann hau ich sie. Solang das Spass macht. Entweder man freundet sich mit dieser Art von MMORPG an oder man spielt was anderes, aber ich find es langsam lästig, das man die Entwickler immer zuheulen muss, weil es nicht so ist wie zb WoW.

Die Richtung die NCSoft da geht mit Patch 1.9 zb, finde ich überhaupt nicht gut. Stigma kaufen beim NPC. Wozu? Weil einige keine Lust auf Farmen haben? Oder keine Zeit? (Wobei Zeit ein sehr dummer gedanke wäre, da man ja in einer Gemeinschaft spielt und man sich ja untereinander helfen könnte, aber das setz ja vorraus man möchte mit anderen mitspielen.)

Evolution im Berich von MMORPG. Das was man mit WoW und Gelegenheitsspielerfreundlich nennt, nenn ich langweilig. Letzlich endet das doch wieder so, das wie bei WoW die Leute 7 Monate spielen und den Rest der Zeit garnicht spielen, weil sie das MMORPG "durchgespielt" haben.

Wie gut ist AION?

Fazit: Sehr gut. Sehr Zeitintensiv. Sehr gewöhnunsbedürftig (für manche). Trotzdem eines der besten MMORPG nach DAoC.


----------



## jerodas (8. März 2010)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php/topic/145674-buffed-intern-aktive-aion-spieler-gesucht/

da geht der erste....hmmm
ich hab immer kein gutes gefühl wenn ich die serverstatistiken sehe, wenn der chef der größten fanseite kein bock mehr hat und wenn ich dann die ganzen threads hier lese.
ich werd mir nun in ruhe aion aus der entfernung ansehen mal schaun was in diesem jahr noch passiert, neue accountzahlen wird man sicherlic nicht mehr veröffentlichen


----------



## ctullhu (8. März 2010)

1. atreia ist nicht die größte fansite.
2. wenn der betreiber keinen bock mehr hat kann das 1000 gründe haben, von keine zeit bis keinen spaß mehr. der betreiber hat weder mit den spielerzahlen was zu tun, noch mit der entwicklung des spiels.

bei aoc damals waren nach dem freimonat merkbar leute weg.
aion ist immer noch voll.

wenn du es daran ausmachst, also an vagen gerüchten, dann zocke besser wow, das ist definitiv zukuntssicher. das einzig sichere mmorpg neben eve, wenn du brechend volle server willst.

nach deiner argumentation sind eq2, hdro usw. alle schon lange tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jerodas (8. März 2010)

Ich höre da was anderes von den Leuten auf Lephar aber in Ordnung.

und HDRO mit 200.000 weltweit und vielleicht 30000-50000 in Deutschland sind nicht gerade der Erfolgsreiter. AOC ist auch noch da auch wenns kaum noch einer spielt.
Blizzard prophezeit das Ende seiner eigene Spiele bzw Desktopspiele, ich persönlich würde kein Lifetimeaccount mehr für irgendetwas kaufen aber na ja.
Aion wird eh immer komplizierter wenn man sich den Patch 1.9 anschaut, da werden jetzt Mainwaffen kombiniert aber man nur wenn x und y zusammenpassen, Manastein muss niedriger sein als der eine X und und außerdem geht das eine nur wenn du LVL x hast und Quest y mit Mob kombinierst.
EXP Bonus für Progamer
festungen einnehmen erst ur nachtstunde was eh eine ruckelpartie ist und im abyss kann man auch nicht mehr richtig mobs farmen weil man nach 5 minuten von 40 elyos umgehauen wird....irgendwie so hab ich das letztens im ts gehört.
für irgendeinen hut muss man 15 mal in ein und die selbe instanz und das eine überitem braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen weil man dafür 50 mal in die inni müßte.

Super Spiel für Casualgamer. Tolle Leistung NC-Soft.

Ach ja aber die Grafik ist toll. Ich spiele übrigens kein WoW


----------



## ctullhu (8. März 2010)

jerodas schrieb:


> Ach ja aber die Grafik ist toll. Ich spiele übrigens kein WoW



solltest du aber, denn das bietet dir alles, was du an aion kritisierst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aion hat ecken und kanten. 
die, die es mögen sind treu. ich sehe sie jeden abend im chat, in gruppe.
lifetime habe ich nur bei hdro und da nie bereut.
aion habe ich ein jahresabo und bisher auch nicht bereut.

wie gesagt, ich verstehe jeden, der aion nicht mag.

die sollen auch blos wegbleiben, denn unzufriedene menschen brauche ich ig nicht im chat.
solange ich bei aion gruppe finde und im abyss schlägereien habe sind genug leute da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (8. März 2010)

@ Torrance

Es ist ja völlig in Ordnung das es dir spaß macht, den will dir auch keiner vermiesen und solange man bei der Wahrheit bleibt gibt es auch nix auszusetzen. Leider gibt es jedoch genug Leute die nicht ganz ehrlich sind und teilweise stark verharmlosen bzw offensichtliche Tatsachen einfach anzweifeln. Wenn dann in soeinem Thread jemand schreibt: "Nene nu spinn hier mal nicht rum in wahrheit ist das ..." stürzen sich sofort mindestens 3 Leute die dem Spiel zugetan sind (mal nett ausgedrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) auf den Kritiker und zerflücken, verdrehen oder provozieren einfach nur aufs ärgste. Die meissten Kritiker hinterlassen 1 Statement und das wars, Leute wie La Saint versuchen weiterhin Tatsachen klarzustellen und bleiben Objektiv und die Tatsache das es dann öfter mal einen Konter gibt liegt einfach daran das hier Ansonsten ein paar wichtige Tatsachen untergehen und jemand der sich eine Meinung bilden will nurnoch von einer Seite beeinflusst wird.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (8. März 2010)

jerodas schrieb:


> Ich höre da was anderes von den Leuten auf Lephar aber in Ordnung.



Lephar und nerthus kann man eh nicht mitzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die "alten" Server sind gut besucht was wahrscheinlich auch daran liegt, dass gleich klar war dass auf diesen servern nie so viele leute sein werden wie auf den anderen servern. Ich hab meinen kumpel gewarnt aber jetzt kann er da bis zum servertrans rumgammeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





jerodas schrieb:


> festungen einnehmen erst ur nachtstunde was eh eine ruckelpartie ist und im abyss kann man auch nicht mehr richtig mobs farmen weil man nach 5 minuten von 40 elyos umgehauen wird....irgendwie so hab ich das letztens im ts gehört.
> für irgendeinen hut muss man 15 mal in ein und die selbe instanz und das eine überitem braucht man gar nicht erst versuchen weil man dafür 50 mal in die inni müßte.



Wieso willst du nachts festungen einnehmen, auf thor läuft dass nur von 8-9 oder 10-11. Wenn man von 40 elyos umgehaun wird, dannkönnen die a) nichts alleine oder b) du bist im auge und der worldboss ist gerade da.
 Für den hut muss/kann man 15 x in die stahlharke. Was aber auch gut zum leveln ist, mit 44 war ich fertig damit und froh nebenbei noch ein schönes item bekommen zu haben. Zur anderen quest: Mir ist keine instanz bekannt für die man 50x da rein muss um eine quest abzuschließen.




Helmchen123 schrieb:


> auf den *----> Kritiker<---- *und zerflücken, verdrehen oder provozieren einfach nur aufs ärgste.


Na dann zitier mir mal wo ein KRITIKER zerflückt wurde. Btw du bist kein kritiker


----------



## Helmchen123 (8. März 2010)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Lephar und nerthus kann man eh nicht mitzählen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zitiert*-- fast alle deiner Posts kommen so rüber als ob es um dein leben ginge wenn jemand Aion angreift, was evtl. ja verständlich ist wenn man so viel Zeit mit einem Spiel verbringen muss wie bei Aion, da ist das Spiel kritisieren das Gleiche wie das Leben zu kritisieren. Es gibt unterschiedliche Arten kritik zu verbreiten ich hab halt eine Art die Leuten wie dir angepasst ist.


----------



## Stancer (8. März 2010)

HDRO hat deiner Meinung nach also keinen Erfolg, weil sie "nur" 200.000 Abos haben ? Oh mann was ein schwachsinn. HDRO ist sehr erfolgreich sogar und dazu sind die Spielerzahlen äußerst stabil. Man braucht keine Millionen Spieler um Erfolg zu haben... kapiert das endlich mal.

Um auf die Threadfrage zurück zu kommen. Die kann man nicht wirklich beantworten, da dies absolut subjektiv ist. Für La Saint und Helmchen ist Aion der grösste Müll, für andere wiederrum ist es ein gutes gelungenes Spiel. Wem soll man nun glauben ? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Wenn man wirklich objektiv ist könnte man für Spiele sowas wie ein "Kann man gefahrlos kaufen"-Siegel aussprechen. Das würde bedeuten, das das Spiel einem mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit gefällt.
Aion würde ich so ein Siegel nicht verpassen, da die Zielgruppe nicht so breit ist wie z.b. bei WoW. Die Schwerpunkte sind anders gesetzt und teilweise zu speziell. Einsteigern würde ich Aion eigentlich gar nicht empfehlen. Es kommt aber immer auf den Spieler an und was er für ein Typ ist. Will er schnell das Gefühl haben, das sein Charakter ein grosser Held ist und stets belohnt werden oder ist er jemand, der lieber lange auf etwas hinarbeitet und für den der Weg mehr zählt als das Ziel ohne das sein Charakter besonders auffällt in der Welt und er nur einer unter vielen ist?

Wenn ich dann allerdings lese, das es schlecht ist, wenn etwas komplizierter wird kann ich nur die Augen verdrehen. Man könnte sich dann fragen was die Leute an EVE Online so reizt, dem wohl komplexesten MMO auf dem Markt. Nicht jeder Entwickler verfolgt das Konzept des "Easymodes", wo jeder 0815-Trottel es zu einem Superhelden schaffen kann. Es gibt auch genug Spiele die knallhart sagen : "Die guten werden belohnt, die schlechten kriegen nix". Die Schlechten können sich dann entscheiden : Entweder sie verbessern ihre Spielweise und lernen aus Fehlern und zählen dann irgendwann auch zu den guten oder sie machen so weiter, was dann früher oder später dazu führt, das diese Leute das Spiel verlassen.
Meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl. Nirgendwo auf der Welt wird Faulheit oder Unfähigkeit belohnt. Warum sollte das in einem MMORPG anders sein ? Wenn ich zu blöd zum spielen bin, bzw mir die Kritikpunkte meiner Mitspieler nicht zu herzen nehme... dann bin ich im falschen Spiel !

Letztens war ich mit ner Gruppe in Stahlharke und der Mage hat permanent Aggro gezogen, da er nur seine stärksten Zauber rausgehauen hat. Auf Kritik hat er dann extrem aggressiv reagiert und nach 2 Toden ist er dann aus der Gruppe raus. Wir haben ihm sogar gesagt, das er versuchen soll nicht sein mächtigsten Sprüche rauszuhauen und was er machen soll, wenn er trotzdem aggro hat. Er hat alles ignoriert und wusste es scheinbar besser.
Ein paar Tage später hatten wir den gleichen Mage wieder in der Gruppe und siehe da.... er hat dazu gelernt. Hat er sich die Kritik offenbar doch zu herzen genommen. Diesmal gabs keine Aggro für ihn und er hat überlebt.

Mir ist da übrigens noch was eingefallen eben :
Aion ist mehr Sandbox als manche glauben. Die Aufgaben etc. sind zwar vorgegeben aber es obliegt dem Spieler, wie er diese Zeit ausfüllt. Wer meint, er stellt sich in die Wildnis und kloppt stumpf Monster kann das gerne tun. Ein schlauer Spieler aber sucht sich nette Leute und geht mit denen auf die Jagd. Ihr solltet mal mit ein paar aus unserer Gilde auf Balder in eine Ini gehen. Ich lach mich jedesmal kaputt was da teilweise im Chat oder TS los ist. Wir lachen fast permanent, reden über dies und das und ehe wir uns versehen stehen wir vorm Endboss. Sandbox ist in Aion die soziale Komponente. Das trifft zwar auf alle MMO zu aber nicht immer ist diese auch erforderlich. In Aion behaupte ich aber : Wer über keine Sozialkompetenzen verfügt, wird sich sehr langweilen.
Ich denke auch deswegen sehen viele in Aion sich wieder mehr an klassiche MMORPG wie Daoc oder Everquest erinnert. Mich erinnert es z.b. sehr an meinen ersten Charakter in Daoc. Die levelzeit dauerte über 1 Jahr und es war die beste Zeit überhaupt !
Die Leute merken, das es im Ego-Modus langweilig ist aber stellen dann auch fest, das man zusammen sehr viel Spass haben kann ohne permanent auf die EP-Leiste zu starren.


----------



## vanBAT (9. März 2010)

Meine Meinung zu Aion ist einfach nur noch MIES
Ich kann nur jeden raten der von WOW nach AION wechseln will das er es sein läßt. Ich habe in WOW bis lvl70 gespielt mit einem Tank und auch in AION bis lvl43.
Man ist einfach nicht in der LAge alleine weiter zu kommen, außer man kloppt wie ein Idiot auf einzelen mobs herum.
Wobei man wissen muß, das man um von 43 nach 44 zu kommen (und dort ist es nach meinen Infos auch nicht anders mit Einzelquesten´) ca 64.000.000 Punkte braucht. Einen ob umhauen bringt etwa 40.000 Punkte. Viel Spaß beim sinnlosen rumklopfen.
Natürlich kann man in die Grandiose Instanz Stahlharke gehen. Dort muß man dann einen und den selben run ca 25 mal machen um dort 2 Questen abzuschließen (nein es geht nicht mit weniger). Dann bekommt man 2 Goldenen Items die ganz in Ordnung sind. Eine andere Instanz wird nicht angeboten, da man ja wie so häufig bei MMorg Spielen der Meinung ist, das ein Spiel erst gekauft, dann monatlich bezahlt und erst dann weiter entwickelt werden sollte. Man kann sich das etwa so vorstellen, als ob man ein Auto kauft und in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren dann erst alle Teile bekommt die zum fahren nötig sind.
OK, wer natürlich mein mit Gruppen spielen zu wollen, das ist dann in Ordnung. Da gibt es dann einige Questen die man bestehen kann. Aber aucvh dort wohl gemerkt: Es gibt so viele Charakteren man auch spielt immer nur einen Weg, und somit immer die gleichen Questen. Keine abwechslung.
Dann gibt es ja noch das gloreiche PvP. 
So lusig wie es ja scheint, so dämlich ist es aufgebaut. Da hauen lvl50 Gruppen auf lvl 30 Einzelspieler herum. Gewisse Gebiete sind nicht mehr spielbar, weil man die NAse noch nicht mal mehr aus der Stadt stecken kann ohne umgehauen zu werden. Ganken ist vollkommen normal dort und wird auch in keiner weise von NPC unterbunden. Den Sinn dabei bleibt mir bis heute unbegreiflich. Außer das einige Spieler glauben sie wären gloreiche Helden und andere keine lust mehr haben und aufhören.
Interessanterweise ist es ab lvl45 dann so, das es dort ein Gebiet gibt (ja, es gibt wirklich nur ein Gebiet für alle lvl50 pro Fraktion), wo die Fraktionen nhicht mehr gegeneinder Kämpfen können. Denn es gibt dorthin keine VErbindung. Wieso das so ist, entzieht sich meines Wissens. Mir kommt es nur noch so vor, das NPC bewußt high lvl`ler auf lowies juagen will.

Ach ja, dann soll ja ende dieses Monats ein Update kommen was einiges verbessern soll. Ich bin ja mal gespannt und glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es besser wird.

Wer also ein Spiel will für Gruppen und PVP spiel ist eventuell dort gut aufgehoben.
Einzelspieler und Anti-Pvp ist dieses Spiel nur absolut abzuraten. Der auf wäre also nur Geldverschwendung


----------



## Azddel (9. März 2010)

vanBAT schrieb:


> Wer also ein Spiel will für Gruppen und PVP spiel ist eventuell dort gut aufgehoben.
> Einzelspieler und Anti-Pvp ist dieses Spiel nur absolut abzuraten. Der auf wäre also nur Geldverschwendung



Einzelspielern empfehle ich sowieso eher ein offline Spiel. Ganz allgemein. Denn warum monatliche Gebühren entrichten, um mit anderen zusammen spielen zu können, wenn ich eh lieber alleine spiele?


----------



## Lintflas (9. März 2010)

NCSoft hat mit dem kommenden Patch endlich gezeigt, dass sie auf die Kritik der Spieler reagieren. Daher habe ich meinen Aion-Account auch reaktiviert.

Nachdem sich WoW (World of Warmduscher) mittlerweile wie eingeschlafene Füße spielt und es schon fast den Charme eines Offline-Spiels hat, 
da man fast alles alleine erreichen kann, wird auch Cataclysm mich nicht mehr vom Sessel reißen können. 
Und da komme ich auch gleich zu dem Punkt, der mir in Aion in letzter Zeit richtig Spaß macht, und das ist die Tatsache, dass man vieles nur in der Gruppe erreichen kann.
Ich bin mit "echten" Spielern in einer "echten" Gruppe "außerhalb" einer Instanz unterwegs. In WoW gibt es sowas nicht mehr.

Der Grind, der mich damals bei Release des Spiels noch abschreckte, wird mit dem kommenden Patch ein wenig entschärft und die Pro-Gamer brauchen trotzdem keine Angst zu haben, dass ihnen alles
hinterher geworfen wird. NCSoft ist also auf dem richtigen Weg, und das versöhnt mich mit meiner anfänglichen Kritik an Aion. Ja, ich gehörte nämlich auch zu jenen Leuten, die hier im Forum ihren
Unmut über Aion zum Ausdruck gebracht haben, aber ich habe meine Meinung schließlich doch geändert.

Wer von WoW zu Aion wechselt, der sollte sich VORHER klar machen, dass er in Aion keinen Puderzucker in den Hintern geblasen bekommt. Dann macht das Spiel auch richtig Spaß.
Wer sich aber vom Wischiwaschi-Gameplay in WoW nicht frei machen kann, der wird in Aion nicht glücklich werden. Ich bin damals auch mit einer falschen Einstellung an Aion herangegangen, und war
sehr schnell enttäuscht. Dann habe ich Aion letztendlich eine weitere Chance gegeben,  und siehe da, in den letzten 4 Wochen hatte ich in Aion soviel Spaß wie ich ihn in WoW seit mindestens einem Jahr
nicht mehr hatte.

Und falls jemand behaupten sollte, dass auf den Servern nichts mehr los sei, dann kann ich nur das Gegenteil feststellen. 
Die Server sind rappelvoll, sogar voller als jeder durchschnittlich gefüllte WoW-Server. Der Eindruck, in Aion sei nichts mehr los, der hier im Buffed-Forum verbreitet wird, entspricht also nicht der Realität.
Ich spiele auf Balder und ich habe bisher festgestellt, dass die Community sehr angenehm ist, was aber wiederum keine Überraschung ist, da das Gruppen-orientierte Gameplay auch zu einer besseren Sozialisation führt. 
Genau diesen Aspekt hat Blizzard meiner Meinung nach unterschätzt, indem sie ihr Spiel zu einem Solo-Spiel gemacht haben, in dem man mittlerweile dank des Dungeonfinders sogar auf Level 80 anonym bleiben kann.


PS @ Stancer: Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung!



MfG


----------



## La Saint (9. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Die Server sind rappelvoll, sogar voller als jeder durchschnittlich gefüllte WoW-Server. Der Eindruck, in Aion sei nichts mehr los, der hier im Buffed-Forum verbreitet wird, entspricht also nicht der Realität.
> Ich spiele auf Balder und ich habe bisher festgestellt, dass die Community sehr angenehm ist, was aber wiederum keine Überraschung ist, da das Gruppen-orientierte Gameplay auch zu einer besseren Sozialisation führt.


LOL

Da sieht man wiedermal wie biegsam die Realität sein kann. Vor allem, wenn ein Hobbypsychologe versucht sie zu interpretieren. ^^

Wenn die Server so überlaufen sind, wieso finde ich dann seit Wochen keine Gruppe für die letzten Stufen der Kampagnen-Questreihe? 

Ich weiß, wo die Adma-Feste ist. Oder die Draupnier-Höhle. Nur komme ich da nicht rein. Das ist lvl 45-50 Gruppen-Content. Und dieser Levelbereich ist mit 2% der Serverpopulation so überlaufen, das ich vor lauter Realität offensichtlich den Wald nicht sehe. Oder waren es doch die Bäume? Egal, zumindest sehe ich mit dem "Where-Is"-Tool kaum Leute in diesem Levelbereich. Nichts, womit man eine Gruppe bilden könnte. Und warum sollte mich der Server anlügen.

Oder sind hier die 65% der Serverpopulation im Levelbereich 10-20 gemeint? Ok, ich gebe zu, das könnte man als "rappelvoll" bezeichnen. Nur nützt mir das nicht viel mit Level 46. Außerdem hat man mir an anderer Stelle in diesem Thread glaubhaft versichert, dass diese 65% alles nur Twinks sind, die nicht mehr gespielt werden (einen schönen Gruß an Stancer an dieser Stelle).

In meiner gerade aktiven Realität sieht es anscheinend so aus, als müsse ich mich vertrauensvoll an die Bots in Brusthonin wenden. Die sind nicht nur im richtigen Levelbereich, sondern stellen anscheinend auch die größte Untergruppe in diesem Bereich dar. Das gibt dem Begriff "Sozialisation" ebenso wie dem Begriff "Cyberspace" eine ganz neue Bedeutung. Hier ist Aion wirklich seiner Zeit voraus.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Nahemis (9. März 2010)

@ Lintflas 
Genau so ist es. Durch Aion bin ich wieder mehr in Gruppen unterwegs und immer mit denen im TS.


----------



## Torrance (9. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb in den News, wo nach einen neuen Besitzer von Atreia.de gesucht wird:

Die Quests sind schlecht, es spielt sich alles sehr aufgesetzt. Die Story ist megaaufgesetzt, weil man eine brauchte. PvE Inhalte sehr wenig.. PvP teilweise langweilig, da eine Seite überwiegt bis zu gar nicht machbar. Jetzt schon leere Server. In den neuen Patch notes steht drin z.B. dass es neue Begleiter geben wird die aber nicht in den Kampf treten können. Aeh, das hilft dem Spiel sicherlich ungemein. 

-------------------------------------

Das ist nur deine Meinung und vll die von Ren Alekz und Helmchen noch, aber für die AION Spieler, die es jetzt spielen, ist das anders. Sie finden den MIX aus Quest/Grind/Instanzen/PvP und Crafting genau richtig, vll nicht zu 100% aber zu einen grossteil. Es gibt immer Ecken und Kanten die man verbessern kann, trotzdem ist das Spielgefühl von AION zu 95% besser als bei anderen heutigen MMORPG. (Ich rede von MMORPG die die letzten 4-5 Jahre rausgekommen sind). Das die Story nicht mit der zb WoW Story mithalten kann, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Aber mal ehrlich, wieviele WoWler interessiert schon die Story hinter dem Spiel. Ich würde vermuten, nicht viele.

Wenn ich mal als zb weiterhin WoW nehmen darf:

Ich lese, das AION ein Grinder ist. WoW Spieler stören sich schon dadran zu questen, sich Questtexte durchzulesen, grinden kommt schonmal garnicht in die Tüte. Ja wie wollen diese Spieler denn dann Leveln? Garnicht?

Leere Server? Wo bitte sind die Server denn Leer? Ich kann von Balder und Kromede reden und da waren die Server nicht leer. Sicher werden nicht wie bei WoW Server 20k Spieler oder mehr Spieler spielen, wozu auch. Wenn man sich WoW anschaut, dann Clustern die seit der jüngsten Zeit die Server zusammen, damit die genug Leute fürs PvP zusammen bekommen, jetzt für Instanzen und irgendwann sicherlich auch für Raids. Also bei AION hatte ich nie wirklich ein Problem Leute in meinem Level zufinden um zu grinden/questen. Sicherlich ist es für Spieler die MMORPG wie ein Solospiel spielen schwer sein, aber diesen Leuten ist auch nicht bewusst was es heisst ein MMORPG zuspielen oder sie kommen von WoW, wo man alles solo machen kann. Aber dafür Spiele ich kein MMORPG und ich rate jeden ernsthaften MMO Spieler von spielen wie WoW ab und dann lieber zu spielen wie DragonAge.

Neue Begleiter die nichts im Kampf machen, wie tragisch. Es wird Haustiere geben. 

Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man zb WoW alles durchgehen lässt (Addons von Spielern die das Spielgefühl kaputt machen, kaum zu gebrauchen bzw nicht vorhandenes Open PvP, BG´s die langweilig sind, Instanzen wo gleich gemotzt wird, wenn man nicht innerhalb von 20 Min fertig ist, Bugs die seit Jahren im Spiel sind, Quest die immer einfach gestaltet werden, damit man den Text überhaupt nicht mehr braucht usw.)

Schlussendlich ist an WoW nur eines besser: Die Story und die Events. Das war es auch.

Aion ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel und wer sich Zeit nehmen will für diese Art Spiel, wird eher zu AION greifen als zu WoW.


----------



## Torrance (9. März 2010)

LaSaint, wenn du so mit den Leuten in AION redest, wie du es hier machst, wundert es mich nicht, das du keine Gruppen findest.


----------



## Geige (9. März 2010)

@La Saint:
Dein Problem liegt wohl ganz klar darin, dass du anscheinend erwartest im Endgame-Content
gibt es noch viele Rnd-Gruppen, ich wette, dass viel los ist, wer jedoch keine vernünftige Legion hat und
versucht ab 40+ rnd Gruppen zu finden wird sich schnell sicher sein, dass ncihtmehr viel los ist, stimmt nicht, 
der großteild er Spieler später gehen nurnoch Legionsintern, ich war seit level 34, also ca nach dem FT in keiner einzigen Rnd
Gruppe mehr!


----------



## Lintflas (9. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Da sieht man wiedermal wie biegsam die Realität sein kann. Vor allem, wenn ein Hobbypsychologe versucht sie zu interpretieren. ^^
> 
> Wenn die Server so überlaufen sind, wieso finde ich dann seit Wochen keine Gruppe für die letzten Stufen der Kampagnen-Questreihe?



Die Biegsamkeit deiner Wahrnehmung scheint hier eher das Problem zu sein. ^^ 

Vergleiche selbst mal die Population eines durchschnittlichen WoW-Servers mit der eines Aion-Servers.
Dann wirst Du schnell bemerken, dass meine Aussage richtig war. Es stimmt zwar, dass in Aion bisher verhältnismäßig wenige Spieler Level 50 und den Endcontent erreicht haben, 
aber darum ging es mir nicht. Es geht vielmehr um die Tatsache, dass die Aion-Server alles andere als leer sind. Derselbe Unfug wird nämlich auch über die Population von LOTRO-Servern
behauptet, obwohl sie in Wirklichkeit auch viel voller sind als die meisten WoW-Server. Dabei spielt es dann auch keine Rolle, dass es in WoW 3x soviele Server gibt, wie in Aion und Lotro
zusammen.
Außerdem hat man auch in LOTRO und Everquest2 ab und zu das Problem, keine Gruppe für eine Buch-Quest oder eine Erbe-Quest zu finden. Das Problem gibt es also nicht nur in Aion.

Und wenn Du niemanden findest, der deine Quests mit Dir macht, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal eine hilfsbereite Legion suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






MfG


----------



## trueEisenhammer (9. März 2010)

Rate dringend ab ...

Also ich habe es bis 36 gespielt. Danach war bei mir die Luft einfach raus.

Persönlicher Eindruck.

Extrem Farmlastig. Du brauchst für alles und jeden Mist Kinah. Und das in nicht unerheblichen Mengen. Auch ein Grund für die Massen an Goldsellern.
*
Webcode nun ja nicht besonders optimal.* 
Selbst beim Aufeinandertreffen kleinerer Spielergruppen ist der Server/Client Code schnell mit dem Positionsabgleich überfordet. Und das selbst bei flotten Internetverbindungen.
Als Range-DD/Heiler fällt einem das wahrscheinlich nicht mal so auf. Als Melee ist es nun ja sagen wir es mal milde und nennen es frustrierend. Es suckt einfach nix mehr als am Gegner zu stehen und keine Styles machen zu können weil man angeblich nicht am Gegner steht. Oder das die Timer für Kettenfähigkeiten auslaufen, obwohl man direkt am Gegner steht und man so über 50% des potentiell Möglichen Schadens einfach nicht anbringen kann.

*1on1 *
Das Balancing der einzelnen Klassen zueinander ist ungefähr so weit entfernt wie die Erde vom Mond. Davon könnte man ja absehen, wenn die Synergien stimmen würden, tun sie aber nicht!

*PVP ist ein einziges Lagspektakel.* 
Bei Festungsschlachten (PVP) blenden gefühlte 90% aller Spieler mit Shift+F11 (Ich meine Hallo! MMO!) die eigene Fraktion ausser der eigenen Gruppe aus um überhaupt ordentlich spielen zu können! Wie man so taktisches PVP spielt? Keine Ahnung! Ich sage einfach mal gar nicht! Das PVP Belohnungssystem bestraft Raidübergreifendes Teamplay. Die Zentrale Einheit ist ausschließlich die 6er Gruppe in der man aktuelle spielt!

*Es gibt kein Foodwork.* Deine Spielfigur richtet sich automatisch zu deinem Ziel durch auswählen der Fähigkeit aus bzw. bewegt sich darauf zu.

Mein persönlicher Eindruck. Das Game hätte von der Grundidee durchaus potential, patzt aber bei der Umsetzung massiv. Das Gameplay fühlt sich bisweilen sehr zäh an. Casual Spielern mit begrenztem Zeitpool kann grundsätzlich nur abgeraten werden. Instanzruns sind oft genug gerade in Randomgruppen massive Verlustgeschäfte.


----------



## Xâr (9. März 2010)

erstmal @Vorposter

/sign









> Das ist nur deine Meinung und vll die von Ren Alekz und Helmchen noch, aber für die AION Spieler, die es jetzt spielen, ist das anders.





Das ist richtig. Es ist meine Meinung und Erfahrung.






> wieviele WoWler interessiert schon die Story hinter dem Spiel


 Ich glaube da gibt es mehr als man denkt. Das lassen auf jeden Fall die Diskussionen, wenn es um das Thema geht erahnen. Mich interessieren sie.



> Wenn ich mal als zb weiterhin WoW nehmen darf:


 Ja ok





> Ich lese, das AION ein Grinder ist. WoW Spieler stören sich schon dadran zu questen, sich Questtexte durchzulesen, grinden kommt schonmal garnicht in die Tüte. Ja wie wollen diese Spieler denn dann Leveln? Garnicht?



Ich finde Questen gut, grinden auch, aber in Maßen. Ab und an mal eine Epische Questreihe wäre auch schön. 





> Leere Server? Wo bitte sind die Server denn Leer? Ich kann von Balder und Kromede reden und da waren die Server nicht leer. Sicher werden nicht wie bei WoW Server 20k Spieler oder mehr Spieler spielen, wozu auch. Wenn man sich WoW anschaut, dann Clustern die seit der jüngsten Zeit die Server zusammen, damit die genug Leute fürs PvP zusammen bekommen, jetzt für Instanzen und irgendwann sicherlich auch für Raids. Also bei AION hatte ich nie wirklich ein Problem Leute in meinem Level zufinden um zu grinden/questen. Sicherlich ist es für Spieler die MMORPG wie ein Solospiel spielen schwer sein, aber diesen Leuten ist auch nicht bewusst was es heisst ein MMORPG zuspielen oder sie kommen von WoW, wo man alles solo machen kann. Aber dafür Spiele ich kein MMORPG und ich rate jeden ernsthaften MMO Spieler von spielen wie WoW ab und dann lieber zu spielen wie DragonAge.



Das sind mir ein paar viele, wenns und abers. Dragon Age ist ein tolles Spiel. Und, es stimmt einfach nicht, dass man bei WoW alles allein machen kann. Mann kann viele Dinge heutzutage ausdamagen im Bezug auf Equip. Das war am Anfang nicht so und wird auch in Cataclysm nicht so sein. Übrigens ist bei einer Umfrage von HDRO Spielern das selbe rausgekommen. Ergo, beim nächsten Patch werden in den Anfangsgebieten die Gruppenquests abgeschafft, EP erhöht und und und. Irgendwann wird es abei Aion ähnlich sein. In so fern ist das für mich kein Argument.




> Neue Begleiter die nichts im Kampf machen, wie tragisch. Es wird Haustiere geben.



Das ist nicht tragisch. Ist aber ein Punkt, über die sich gerade die Aion Spieler immer Lustig gemacht haben. Und siehe da. Auf einmal kommen sie hier auch. Ich würde hier bei den Bedürfnissen von Onlinegamern nicht immer so stark differenzieren. DAnn kommt auch kein böses Erwachen.






> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, wieso man zb WoW alles durchgehen lässt (Addons von Spielern die das Spielgefühl kaputt machen, kaum zu gebrauchen bzw nicht vorhandenes Open PvP, BG´s die langweilig sind, Instanzen wo gleich gemotzt wird, wenn man nicht innerhalb von 20 Min fertig ist, Bugs die seit Jahren im Spiel sind, Quest die immer einfach gestaltet werden, damit man den Text überhaupt nicht mehr braucht usw.)



Ich gebe Dir bei einigen Dingen recht. Aber wenn Du heute WoW anfängst. Dann spielst Du nicht erst 3 Jahre bis Du 80 bist. Du willst entweder einen neuen Char hoch spielen oder mit deinen Freunden spielen. also.. schnell 80 werden. DAs Problem werden über kurz oder lang alle Online Games haben. Durch den DF findet man wenigstens Gruppen. DA gibt es Vorteile und Nachteile.




> Schlussendlich ist an WoW nur eines besser: Die Story und die Events. Das war es auch.


 Ok das sehe ich jetzt absolut anders. Auch wenn WoW sicherlich nicht am Ende mein Favorite Game ist. 




> Aion ist ein wirklich gutes Spiel und wer sich Zeit nehmen will für diese Art Spiel, wird eher zu AION greifen als zu WoW.




Ich sage nicht, dass es schlecht ist. Ich sage nur, es ist nicht anders asl WoW am Anfang was den Zeitfaktor angeht. Und dieser wird von NC SOft irgendwann so runtergefahren werden , dass es hier keine Unterschiede mehr gibt. Denn der Großteil der Spieler hat genauso wie viele die nicht spielen.... keine Zeit oder wenig Zeit.


----------



## Geige (9. März 2010)

Also, dass es schon bei kleineren Gruppen zu laggen beginnt ist mMn
falsch, könnte es ev. an deinem Pc liegen?


----------



## Nahemis (9. März 2010)

Warum bringt Blizzard jetzt Cataclysm? Hätten die WoW nicht gleich so machen können? Spiele brauchen nunmal Zeit um sich zu entwickeln. 
Aion wird ein großartiges mmorpg und hat jetzt schon eine gute Grundlage dafür. Eine bessere Grundlage als WoW!


----------



## Xâr (9. März 2010)

> Aion wird ein großartiges mmorpg und hat jetzt schon eine gute Grundlage dafür. Eine bessere Grundlage als WoW!


 Aeh.. nein.. Du kannst sowas auf Dauer nicht finanzieren und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Sobald andere Spiele die Spieler wegziehen. (vielleicht sogar ihre eigenen --- Guild Wars) oder auch Star Wars, wird es mit den Neuerungen immer weniger bis 0 werden. Eine so lange Entwicklungszeit wie WoW ist heute fast nicht mehr bezahlbar und das Rad, wirst Du nicht zurückdrehen können. Damals hättest Du mit Aion einen riesen Erfolg gehabt. Heute aber nicht mehr. Da ist WoW oder HDRO einfach besser aufgestellt. Wer es mag, soll es spielen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute Aion sehr schnell verlassen, falls es auch nur eine kleine Hoffnung gibt ein besseres, auf ihrer Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes Game, spielen zu können. Und auch wenn dies z.B. bei WoW ebenfalls so ist, tut es WoW nicht so weh bezüglich der Spielerzahlen und ausserdem haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.


----------



## Virthu (9. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute Aion sehr schnell verlassen, falls es auch nur eine kleine Hoffnung gibt ein besseres, auf ihrer Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes Game, spielen zu können.



so wie aion 1.9 und aion 2.0, hm?


----------



## Geige (9. März 2010)

Äh Xar , ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass Aion nur persönlich dir nicht zugesagt hat,
uns anderen, die es noch spielen aber gut gefällt und wohl in nächster Zeit kein Spiel erscheinen dürfte, welches
"besser auf unsere Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist"?
SW:ToR wird befürchte ich noch einfacher und sinnloser wie WoW, Story schön und gut, aber in nem MMO will
ich nicht durch Story unterhalten werden!


----------



## Stancer (9. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Aeh.. nein.. Du kannst sowas auf Dauer nicht finanzieren und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Sobald andere Spiele die Spieler wegziehen. (vielleicht sogar ihre eigenen --- Guild Wars) oder auch Star Wars, wird es mit den Neuerungen immer weniger bis 0 werden. Eine so lange Entwicklungszeit wie WoW ist heute fast nicht mehr bezahlbar und das Rad, wirst Du nicht zurückdrehen können. Damals hättest Du mit Aion einen riesen Erfolg gehabt. Heute aber nicht mehr. Da ist WoW oder HDRO einfach besser aufgestellt. Wer es mag, soll es spielen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute Aion sehr schnell verlassen, falls es auch nur eine kleine Hoffnung gibt ein besseres, auf ihrer Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes Game, spielen zu können. Und auch wenn dies z.B. bei WoW ebenfalls so ist, tut es WoW nicht so weh bezüglich der Spielerzahlen und ausserdem haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.



Demnach dürfte für AoC oder UO auch keine Erweiterung mehr erscheinen. Für AoC ist eine Erweiterung gerade in der Mache und das obwohl die Spielerzahlen nach Release auf 50.000 gesunken sind. UO ist mittlerweile 12 Jahre alt, Spielerzahlen liegen irgendwo bei weniger 10.000 und es erscheinen immer noch Erweiterungen.

Und für WAR sind nun erste Gerüchte aufgetaucht, das eine Erweiterung in der Mache ist.

Von daher haben derartige Aussagen recht wenig Ausssagekraft. Vor allem da es bisher nicht ein Spiel gab, welches mehr als 2 Jahre auf dem Markt war, ohne das keine Erweiterung dafür erschienen ist.
Ausserdem schätze ich mal, das nun knapp 6 Monate nach Release sich die Spielerschaft einigermaßen gefestigt hat. Soll heissen, wer jetzt noch dabei ist wird dies auch weiterhin tun.

Interessant finde ich auch immer Aussagen, das sowas nicht finanzierbar sei oder das man mind. x Spieler braucht, damit man noch Gewinn erzielt. Ich frage mich woher Leute, die derartige Behauptungen aufstellen diese Infos her haben. Hockt ihr bei NCSoft, Blizzard oder Funcom in der Chefetage und habt Einblick auf die Finanzen ?
Lustigerweise ist es meistens ja genau umgekehrt, nämlich das Leute, die sowas behaupten noch nicht mal eine Ausbildung im Bereich Wirtschaft vorweisen können. 

Ausserdem ist der westliche Markt für NCSoft nur eine Nebeneinnahme. Der Hauptmarkt liegt in Asien, wo Aion auch weit mehr Spieler hat als hier. Letzte Zahlen liegen bei 3,5mio. Unwahrscheinlich, das NCSoft deswegen keine Erweiterung entwickeln wird. Solche Aussagen sind genau so sinnfrei wie die Behauptungen, NCSoft lässt Aion nur laufen um Blade & Soul zu finanzieren und stampft es danach ein.
Ich glaube allein diese Idee einem Wirtschaftsexperten auch nur vorzuschlagen dürfte auf endloses Gelächter stossen !


----------



## Helmchen123 (9. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich auch immer Aussagen, das sowas nicht finanzierbar sei oder das man mind. x Spieler braucht, damit man noch Gewinn erzielt. Ich frage mich woher Leute, die derartige Behauptungen aufstellen diese Infos her haben. Hockt ihr bei NCSoft, Blizzard oder Funcom in der Chefetage und habt Einblick auf die Finanzen ?
> Lustigerweise ist es meistens ja genau umgekehrt, nämlich das Leute, die sowas behaupten noch nicht mal eine Ausbildung im Bereich Wirtschaft vorweisen können.
> 
> Ausserdem ist der westliche Markt für NCSoft nur eine Nebeneinnahme. Der Hauptmarkt liegt in Asien, wo Aion auch weit mehr Spieler hat als hier. Letzte Zahlen liegen bei 3,5mio. Unwahrscheinlich, das NCSoft deswegen keine Erweiterung entwickeln wird. Solche Aussagen sind genau so sinnfrei wie die Behauptungen, NCSoft lässt Aion nur laufen um Blade & Soul zu finanzieren und stampft es danach ein.
> Ich glaube allein diese Idee einem Wirtschaftsexperten auch nur vorzuschlagen dürfte auf endloses Gelächter stossen !



Interessant finde ich wie Du alle Behauptungen anderer einfach durch eigene Behauptungen ausser Kraft setzen kannst. Ihr Aion Fanbois seid echt die schlimmsten die mir je untergekommen sind , allein diese News wo ihr sogar einem der andere als behindert beschimpft positive Bewertungen reindrückt weil er im gleichen Post Aion lobt zeigt das ihr einfach alle einen Sockenschuss habt, HF beim weiteren Paranoia schieben und Geschichten erfinden...

Nachtrag
Ganz ehrlich , wenn mir persönlich Aion spass machen würde, dann würde ich mich einen Dreck darum scheren was andere über das Spiel sagen und anstatt hier ständig Inhaltslose Textwände aufzustellen meine freie Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen.


----------



## Virikas (9. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich glaube allein diese Idee einem Wirtschaftsexperten auch nur vorzuschlagen dürfte auf endloses Gelächter stossen !


Vor allem da NCSoft aufgrund von Aion anfangs Februar Rekordumsätze/-gewinne publiziert hat.


----------



## Geige (9. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Nachtrag
> Ganz ehrlich , wenn mir persönlich Aion spass machen würde, dann würde ich mich einen Dreck darum scheren was andere über das Spiel sagen und anstatt hier ständig Inhaltslose Textwände aufzustellen meine freie Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen.



Warum lässt du uns in diesem Forum dann nicht einfach in Frieden?
Wir gehen ja schließlich auch nicht in irgendein anderes Spieleforum und Flamen substanzlos rum!

Was Stancer bezüglich Spielerzahlen und Erweiterungen sagt ist zu 100% Richtig, im Gegensatz zu deinen
abstrusen Bemerkungen über den Untergang von Aion!


----------



## Torrance (9. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich wie Du alle Behauptungen anderer einfach durch eigene Behauptungen ausser Kraft setzen kannst. Ihr Aion Fanbois seid echt die schlimmsten die mir je untergekommen sind , allein diese News wo ihr sogar einem der andere als behindert beschimpft positive Bewertungen reindrückt weil er im gleichen Post Aion lobt zeigt das ihr einfach alle einen Sockenschuss habt, HF beim weiteren Paranoia schieben und Geschichten erfinden...



Stimmt, da ja nur AION Spieler auf das "plus" drücken können. Allen anderen Spielern dieser Community ist das ja in AION News untersagt. Und ich wehre mich ganz entschieden dagegen, dass ich mit solchen Leuten in verbindung gebracht werde, die meinen so einen Stuss zu schreiben!

Und Stancer setzt überhaupt nix ausser Kraft, nur schreibt er es so wie es ist. Glaube kaum, das NCSoft nur weil es wenig Spieler sind, die AION Server direkt dicht machen. Das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Ich finde es immer toll, das du jeden Post von Stancer als Fanboigelaber oder mit anderen nichtigen Gerede blosstellen willst. Dir gefällt es ja nur nicht, das er mit seinem Post recht haben könnte. Aber von dir sind wir es ja inzwischen gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (9. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Interessant finde ich wie Du alle Behauptungen anderer einfach durch eigene Behauptungen ausser Kraft setzen kannst. Ihr Aion Fanbois seid echt die schlimmsten die mir je untergekommen sind , allein diese News wo ihr sogar einem der andere als behindert beschimpft positive Bewertungen reindrückt weil er im gleichen Post Aion lobt zeigt das ihr einfach alle einen Sockenschuss habt, HF beim weiteren Paranoia schieben und Geschichten erfinden...
> 
> Nachtrag
> Ganz ehrlich , wenn mir persönlich Aion spass machen würde, dann würde ich mich einen Dreck darum scheren was andere über das Spiel sagen und anstatt hier ständig Inhaltslose Textwände aufzustellen meine freie Zeit mit dem Spiel verbringen.



Mit dem Unterschied das ich meine Behauptungen auf Fakten und Argumente stütze. Der westliche Markt hat "nur" 300.000 Spieler, in Asien über 10 mal so viel. Patches erscheinen in Asien etwas früher und der Hauptsitz von NCSoft ist in Asien. Wo liegt demnach der Hauptmarkt ?
Xar hat einfach nur Dinge in den Raum gestellt ohne auch nur ein einziges Argument zu liefern, das dafür spricht. Ich hab sämtliche Behauptungen von ihm mit beweisbaren Fakten wiederlegt. So funktioniert Argumentation !

Und das die Leute, die hier merkwürdige Behauptungen aufstellen keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben ist zum einen eine Vermutung aber auch tatsache aus eigenem Wissen. Ein Abendkurs in Wirtschaftslehre würde reichen um zu sehen, das solche Behauptungen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht vollkommen hirnrissig sind. Jedes Unternehmen, das seine Produkte so verwaltet wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit pleite. Und dazu ist mir kein Unternehmen bekannt, das derartig gewirtschaftet hat.

Ich erfinde also gar nichts.

Übrigens danke für die verallgemeinerung. Ich hab niemanden als behindert bezeichnet und derjenige, der es getan hat, von dem hab ich hier noch nie etwas im Forum gelesen. Es war auch nur einer, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Gut heisse ich das übrigens nicht falls es dich interessiert.
Aion macht mir Spass ist aber sicher nicht mein Leben, so das ich jede freie Minute im Spiel verbringe. Soll Menschen geben, die haben noch andere Dinge zu tun. Forum schauen und kurz schreiben geht innerhalb von 10min.

Das Problem bei dir ist, das du mittlerweile eine feste Meinung über alles hier hast und nicht einen Meter von dieser Linie abweichst. Argumente bringst du auch nicht wirklich und wirfst stattdessen gerne Verallgemeinerungen oder Beleidigungen in den Raum. Hab mal gehört, das Beleidigungen oftmals ein Zeichen von Schwäche sind, meistens gehts mit Beleidigungen los, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. Du beleidigst nicht so offensichtlich wie das Ren-Alekz tut aber steckst hier gleich mal alle in 1 Schublade, das wir hier andere als behindert bezeichnen, wo noch nicht mal klar ist ob diese Person überhaupt Aion spielt (ich kenn ihn wie gesagt nicht). Und dann unterstellst du mir Paranoia oder das ich Dinge erfinde.
Für mich ehrlich gesagt ein Armutszeugnis. Würdest du auch nur Ansatzweise argumentieren, würdest du meine Behauptungen wiederlegen aber stattdessen wird es als "erfunden" abgetan.
Erinnert mich an die Geschichte : "Die Erde ist rund ich kann es beweisen" ..... "Er ist ein Ketzer, verbrennt ihn"


----------



## Helmchen123 (9. März 2010)

Schön wenn man weiss wie man euch ganz schnell alle zum Posten bringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt aber ab Aion zocken...


----------



## Stancer (9. März 2010)

Keine Zeit muss was für die Arbeit vorbereiten also hör auf mich davon abzuhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (9. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Aeh.. nein.. Du kannst sowas auf Dauer nicht finanzieren und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Sobald andere Spiele die Spieler wegziehen. (vielleicht sogar ihre eigenen --- Guild Wars) oder auch Star Wars, wird es mit den Neuerungen immer weniger bis 0 werden. Eine so lange Entwicklungszeit wie WoW ist heute fast nicht mehr bezahlbar und das Rad, wirst Du nicht zurückdrehen können.


Das ist, mit Verlaub, Unsinn. WOW ist wie Aion ein MMORPG, und das bedeutet, dass weder das eine, noch das andere jemals fertig wird, sondern beide immer weiterentwickelt werden. Es gehört sogar zu den guten Kennzeichen eines solchen Spieles, wenn es eine fortwährend lange Entwicklungszeit hat, denn das impliziert, dass immer wieder neuer Content ins Spiel kommt und die Story weiterentwickelt wird. Erst wenn ein MMORPG "fertig" ist, wenn also die Entwicklung eingestellt wird, besteht ernsthaft Grund zur Sorge.



Xâr schrieb:


> Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute Aion sehr schnell verlassen, falls es auch nur eine kleine Hoffnung gibt ein besseres, auf ihrer Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes Game, spielen zu können. Und auch wenn dies z.B. bei WoW ebenfalls so ist, tut es WoW nicht so weh bezüglich der Spielerzahlen und ausserdem haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht.


Aion hat sein Geld auch bereits gemacht, gibt entsprechende Pressemeldungen und Aktionärs-Quartalsberichte sowie die Jahresbilanz von NCSoft. Was WOW betrifft: lt. der [font="arial, helvetica"]Spielzeitstatistik von buffed kamen die Spieler der Buffed-Community im Jänner 2010 auf eine Summe von rd. 33.000 Spieltage, im Februar auf rd. 27.000 Spieltage. Viel Holz, könnte man sagen. Nur dass im Jahr zuvor (Jänner 2009) noch rd. 88.000 Spieltage, im September 2009 dann schon nur mehr 42.000 Spieltage gezählt werden konnten.  Was bedeutet, dass nach diesen Zahlen WOW - was die Spielzeit, also die von den Spielern im Spiel verbrachte Zeit betrifft - ca. 70% vom vorjährigen Stand verlor. Natürlich ist Blizzard trotz dieses tiefen, fast schon dramatischen Absturzes immer noch weit überlegener Branchen-Primus, schon alleine, weil man von hoch oben auch entsprechend lange fallen kann. Aber seit ich diese Zahlen kenne - und ich möchte wetten, dass diese nicht auf die Buffed-Community beschränkt sind, sondern einen generellen Trend beschreiben -  sind mir auch die Warnhinweise auf schrumpfende Gewinnaussichten und -risken bei WOW im kürzlich aufgelegten jährlichen Finanzbericht von Activision-Blizzard durchaus verständlich. Auf kurz oder lang wird der Rückgang der Spielaktivität zu einem entsprechenden Rückgang in der der Subscriber-Basis führen. WOW wird deswegen natürlich nicht eingehen. Nur entsprechend weniger profitabel sein. Ich vermute mal, der große Exodus wird mit Diablo III kommen, das vom Spielprinzip her  WOW-Casuals sehr entgegen kommen dürfte.[/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"][/font]
[font="arial, helvetica"]Ansonsten ist die Diskussion welches Spiel denn nun gut, gar besser als andere sei, ein Streit um Kaisers Bart. De gustibus non est disputandum. Über Geschmack lässt sich nicht sinnvoll streiten. [/font]


----------



## knusperzwieback (9. März 2010)

Ich wunder mich wirklich über eure Beharrlichkeit täglich die Trolle zu füttern. Naja, wenns Spaß macht. *g*

BTW: Mir macht Aion immer noch Spaß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (9. März 2010)

knusperzwieback schrieb:


> Ich wunder mich wirklich über eure Beharrlichkeit täglich die Trolle zu füttern. Naja, wenns Spaß macht. *g*
> 
> BTW: Mir macht Aion immer noch Spaß.
> 
> ...



Über irgendwas sinnloses, wie, mein Spiel ist besser als deines, muss man streiten. Sonst müsste ich mich mit Politik in eben solchen Foren streiten. Da bin ich hier lieber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xâr (10. März 2010)

Ich finde es wirklich interessant, dass so viele meinen Argumente zu bringen. Vor allem die Spielerzahlen in Asien sind toll. Spielst Du mit denen zusammen? Ich glaube nicht. Aber egal. Im Grunde lohnt es sich nicht in einem Thread zu antworten, der da heisst. Wie Gut ist Aion, da sich jeder der "vielen Spieler" direkt auf den Schlips getreten fühlt. Irgendjemand da oben schreibt, dass es meine persönliche Meinung ist, wie ich Aion finde und die anderen es halt anders finden. Aehh..ne ist klar. Natürlich ist es meine persönliche Meinung. Wir sind hier in einem Forum. Da kann ich Fakten posten oder Meinungen. Meinungen gehen auseinandern. Dies scheinen einige zu vergessen. Und was die angeblichen Wiederlegungen angeht. Quelle? Oh stimmt. Deine Zahlen und Behauptungen sind über die der anderen erhaben. Und ja natürlich muss jeder der 2+2 zusammen zählen will ein Wirtschaftsstudium vorweisen. 






> Und das die Leute, die hier merkwürdige Behauptungen aufstellen keine Ahnung von Wirtschaft haben ist zum einen eine Vermutung aber auch tatsache aus eigenem Wissen. Ein Abendkurs in Wirtschaftslehre würde reichen um zu sehen, das solche Behauptungen aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht vollkommen hirnrissig sind. Jedes Unternehmen, das seine Produkte so verwaltet wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit pleite. Und dazu ist mir kein Unternehmen bekannt, das derartig gewirtschaftet hat.



Und das hier ist in so fern blödsinn, da es viele Möglichkeiten gibt Zahlen zu schönen. Bei den ganzen Projekten kann man sowas auch Quersubventionieren. Das heisst natürlich nicht, dass es so ist, da Aion NC Soft def. Umsatzsteigerungen beschehrt hat. Auf Kosten der Spieler, die in der Beta noch gelockt wurden und das Game bei Release dann total entäuschend fanden. 

Fakt bleibt. Wenn andere angeblich Beleidigungen schreiben, hast Du zum einen gar nichts argumentiert, sondern Deine Meinung gepostet und zweitens  wiederum andere Poster beleidigt. Von mir aus spielt halt Aion. Ich habe es ja auch gespielt. Aber nichts fundiertes, wie meinen Post, ich habe auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet, mit Deinem angeblichen tiefen Einblicken zu wiederlegen ist lustig..da wäre wirklich die Frage worüber ein Wirtschaftsboss lacht.

Tatsächlich findet nur 3% des Umsatzes von NC Soft in Europa statt. Stand 1. Q. 2009. Das wird jetzt mehr sein und natürlich wollen sie auf diesen Markt. Aber meiner Meinung nach fehlt dem Spiel einfach zu viel, als dass es ein Klassiker werden würde. und ja.. MIR gefällt vieles nicht. 

 Ich habe nie gesagt, die gehen Pleite. Ich habe nur gesagt, dass viele Aion verlassen werden, kommt etwas nur annähernd besseres raus. Wenn es soweit ist werde ich wieder in diesem Thread posten. Mal sehen wer dann Recht behält.

Hier zum Abschluß noch ein interessanter Post.

http://fr.aiononline...&commentPage=2 






> Das ist, mit Verlaub, Unsinn. WOW ist wie Aion ein MMORPG, und das bedeutet, dass weder das eine, noch das andere jemals fertig wird, sondern beide immer weiterentwickelt werden. Es gehört sogar zu den guten Kennzeichen eines solchen Spieles, wenn es eine fortwährend lange Entwicklungszeit hat, denn das impliziert, dass immer wieder neuer Content ins Spiel kommt und die Story weiterentwickelt wird. Erst wenn ein MMORPG "fertig" ist, wenn also die Entwicklung eingestellt wird, besteht ernsthaft Grund zur Sorge.




Mit Verlaub ist das was Du schreibts Unsinn. Zum einen habe ich darüber gar nicht gesprochen. Zum anderen ist es vollkommen egal ob die Entwicklung eingestellt wird und was von was abhängig ist. Keine Spieler, keine Entwicklung.. Solange der Asiatische Markt das Spiel hochhält ja, aber Europa wird hier keinen EInfluss nehmen.

Und zu dem Rest Deines Posts, bitte mehr Quellen. Und WoW interessiert mich hier eigentlich nicht, da dies nach mehreren Jahren eigentlich klar sein dürfte. Letztendlich ist es aber gundsätzlich egal wie die Zahlen aussehen. Darüber habe ich gar nicht gesprochen. Deshalb auch keine Quellen zu Zahlen. Ich habe einfach die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass (mal abgesehen davon das es viele schon getan haben. Anfangsaccounts und jetzige Accounts wäre mal eine Aussage) sobald ein auch nur annähernd besseres Spiel rauskommt noch mehr Spieler in der westlichen Welt Aion verlassen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es viele gibt die es spielen oder mehr oder weniger gern spielen. 







> Äh Xar , ist dir schonmal in den Sinn gekommen, dass Aion nur persönlich dir nicht zugesagt hat,
> uns anderen, die es noch spielen aber gut gefällt und wohl in nächster Zeit kein Spiel erscheinen dürfte, welches
> "besser auf unsere Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist"?
> SW:ToR wird befürchte ich noch einfacher und sinnloser wie WoW, Story schön und gut, aber in nem MMO will
> ich nicht durch Story unterhalten werden!




Aeh ja ist es. Habe ich auch immer geschrieben. Einfach mal lesen. Und bitte nicht die Diskussion mit einfacher oder schwerer. Dazu habe ich ja auch schon was geschrieben. Komisch wie alle Aion Spieler in den Foren nach Vereinfachung schreien und NC Soft diesem auch nachgibt.. *sigh*


----------



## ctullhu (10. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Und ja natürlich muss jeder der 2+2 zusammen zählen will ein Wirtschaftsstudium vorweisen.



Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das war der einzige satz deiner textwand auf den sich antworten wirklich gelohnt hat.
für solche prognosen wäre ein solches studium tatsächlich nicht verkehrt, eins im bereich marketing sogar noch besser.

die macher der spiele greifen trotz dieser studien auch mal daneben (spellborn).

sicher kann ein laie wie du auch mal irgendwelche argumente reinwerfen, die er sich so in seinem kleinen köpfchen zusammengesucht hat.
ich mache das immer nach dem 5. schnaps, dann wirkt das auch immer so richtig gut logisch.
das ist wie wenn ich meinen schwiegervater besuche eishockey gucken.
da sitzen wir dicken männer mit nem bier in der hand vor der glotze und wissen alles besser als diese idioten auf dem feld, der schiedsrichter (längsstreifen machen blöd) udn vor allen dingen der trottel von trainer und die deppen vom vorstand.
ja, wir haben richtig ahnung, weswegen wir ja auch zugucken und nicht den job machen und den verein zum sieger über jahre trainieren.

recht hast du deswegen nicht, ahnung noch weniger.
du verbreitest hier stammtischpolitik mit klatschpresseargumenten und als argumentationsuntermauerung flamest du die, die dagegen argumentieren.

billig.

ob aion erfolg hat liegt sicher an den spielerzahlen.
wo liegt jetzt erfolg ?
sicher, jeder wow-spieler rubbelt sich einen an den (sinkenden) spielerzahlen, die wow sicher noch so lange zum genreprimus machen bis der nachfolger da ist.

aoc wird sich wirtschaftlich sicher lohnen, da ist sogar ein zuwachs zu sehen.
hdro rennt auch, server sind schriftlich bis 2015 garantiert worden.
eq2 brennt immer noch.
uo läuft.
daoc läuft.

das sind alles wirtschaftlich erfolgreiche spiele mit teilweise 50k spielern weltweit.

aion sollte jedes dieser spiele an spielerzahlen schlagen.

in einem hast du sicher recht: irgendwann wird aion abgeschaltet werden.
kann ich dir versichern und ich bin tatsächlich diplomierter betriebswirt.

ob und wann aion dann stirbt wage ich trotzdem nicht zu vermuten. 
ich habe das was du hast: die meinung von ein paar spielern. das reicht irgendwie nicbht für eine prognose, aber evtl bist du ja ein naturtalent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und ich prohezeie euch eines... wenn aion in 5 oder 10 jahren die pforten dichtmacht werden sie alle wieder hier sein. helmchen und alle nörgler hier im forum, mit stolzer brust und folgendes schreiben: 


"ich habe ja gleich gesagt dass das spiel den bach runtergeht!"


----------



## La Saint (10. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Und wenn Du niemanden findest, der deine Quests mit Dir macht, dann solltest Du Dir vielleicht mal eine hilfsbereite Legion suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke für den gutgemeinten Rat^^. Leider nützt er nicht viel, denn ich habe in meiner 80-Mann-Legion mit Abstand den höchsten Char. Und mit Enddreißigern in eine Lvl50-Ini zu gehen ist nicht wirklich effektiv.



> Vergleiche selbst mal die Population eines durchschnittlichen WoW-Servers mit der eines Aion-Servers.
> Dann wirst Du schnell bemerken, dass meine Aussage richtig war. Es stimmt zwar, dass in Aion bisher verhältnismäßig wenige Spieler Level 50 und den Endcontent erreicht haben,
> aber darum ging es mir nicht. Es geht vielmehr um die Tatsache, dass die Aion-Server alles andere als leer sind.


Interessanter Vorschlag. Aber wie willst du einen WoW-Server mit einem Aion-Server vergleichen? Die Hersteller rücken keine absoluten Zahlen raus. Aion veröffentlicht zumindest eine Lifestatisktik über die prozentuale Levelverteilung auf einem Server. WoW macht noch nicht mal das.

Wenn man ein MMORPG nicht als animiertes Chatprogram betrachtet, sondern die vom Hersteller zur Verfügung gestellten Spielinhalte auch nutzen will, dann kann man nur eine Aussage darüber treffen ob die vorhandene Serverpopulation dafür ausreicht. Oder nicht.

Im direkten Vergleich Aion zu WoW muß ich sagen, dass ich bei WoW die Spielinhalte nutzen konnte. Eine Gruppe für eine 80er-Ini war im Nu zusammengestellt. Ebenso ein 25er-Raid für Naxramas oder ein beliebiger 10er-Raid. PvP war auch kein Thema durch die BGs oder Tausendwinter, wo übrigens 200 Spieler lagfrei (!) aufeinander treffen. Und wenn man solo spielen wollte, dann gabs Dutzende von Quests oder andere interessante Aufgaben. Das war bis vor einem halben Jahr. Inzwischen dürfte es durch die serverübergreifende Zusammenstellung noch einfacher sein an eine Gruppe zu kommen. Da ist mir die absolute Anzahl der Spieler auf einem Server herzlich egal.

In Aion dagegen kann ich die Inhalte in meinem Levelbereich nicht nutzen. Wobei ich hunderttausend Mobs umhauen nicht als Inhalt betrachte. Jetzt sollte man sich mal fragen, woran das liegt. Da ich mich eher als Casual betrachte als ein 24/7-Player müßten außer mir jetzt nach einem halben Jahr doch deutlich mehr Leute im Endgame sein. Wo sind die? Meine Erklärung: die sind dort nie angekommen weil sie das Spiel schon vorher verlassen haben. Da nützt mir auch deine gefühlte Überbevölkerung nichts. Denn wenn die wirklich existieren sollte, dann tumelt sie sich im unteren bis mittleren Levelbereich und die Erfahrung zeigt, dass davon nur ein Bruchteil im Endgame ankommt. Und im PvP Level 30er umzuhauen oder mit Newbies Blumen pflücken zu gehen betrachte ich nicht als besonders spaßig.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## ctullhu (10. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> In Aion dagegen kann ich die Inhalte in meinem Levelbereich nicht nutzen. Wobei ich hunderttausend Mobs umhauen nicht als Inhalt betrachte. Jetzt sollte man sich mal fragen, woran das liegt.



das ist einer der gründe, warum halb daoc aion spielt und liebt.
wir haben über tage hinweg von 49 auf 50 stupide bäume gegrindet.
das ist noch eine ganz andere generation von zockern.
der weg ist das ziel und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ehe die ganze zieherei bei daoc anfing beherrschte wirklich jeder seinen char.

die masse stört sich natürlich am monsterkloppen, das ist mir klar.
andererseits... es ist ein asia-game.
ich vergleiche da eher mit lineage statt mit wow. (macht sinn).
die love-patches die wir nun bekommen sind tatsächlich auf eu zugeschnitten, denn in asien interessiert das eher nicht.
man sieht also, dass ncsoft sich schon für den westen interessiert, aber...
es wird asia bleiben. wem das grundprinzip nicht gefällt, der wird hier auch definitiv nicht glücklich werden.


----------



## Xâr (10. März 2010)

> Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber das war der einzige satz deiner textwand auf den sich antworten wirklich gelohnt hat.
> für solche prognosen wäre ein solches studium tatsächlich nicht verkehrt, eins im bereich marketing sogar noch besser.
> 
> die macher der spiele greifen trotz dieser studien auch mal daneben (spellborn).
> ...







Ja genau.. Die Flasche Schaps ist leer und Du laberst über Dinge, über die ich nicht gesprochen habe. Ich habe nie gesagt, das Aion nicht laufen wird. Zusammenfassend habe ich gesagt, dass ich Aion nicht gut finde. Zumindestens das meiste und, dass viele es verlassen werden, wenn es Alternativen gibt. Und das viele es bereits verlassen haben. 

Natürlich läuft UO. Natürlich laufen andere Games. Das sagt aber nichts über die Qualtiät aus. Und mein kleines Köpfchen ist schon in Ordnung. Geflamed habe ich auch keinen. Sondern meine persönliche Meinung aufgeschrieben. Aber es ist gut, dass Du weisst wer ich bin, was ich mache und wie ich ticke. Und es ist gut, dass jetzt jeder weiß, dass Du ein Wirtschaftsstudium hast. Und Du mir und anderen hier aufzeigst wo der Hase lang läuft. DANKE. Das ist wirklich armselig.

Ausserdem ist 99% von dem was in Foren geschrieben wird in gewisser Weise Stammtischpolitik. Da 99% der Spieler das Spiel spielen und nicht entwickeln. Ich glaube.. Du gehörst auch zu den 99%.. so was aber auch.


----------



## Lintflas (10. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Aeh.. nein.. Du kannst sowas auf Dauer nicht finanzieren und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht. Sobald andere Spiele die Spieler wegziehen. (vielleicht sogar ihre eigenen --- Guild Wars) oder auch Star Wars, wird es mit den Neuerungen immer weniger bis 0 werden. Eine so lange Entwicklungszeit wie WoW ist heute fast nicht mehr bezahlbar und das Rad, wirst Du nicht zurückdrehen können. Damals hättest Du mit Aion einen riesen Erfolg gehabt. Heute aber nicht mehr. Da ist WoW oder HDRO einfach besser aufgestellt. Wer es mag, soll es spielen. Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die Leute Aion sehr schnell verlassen, falls es auch nur eine kleine Hoffnung gibt ein besseres, auf ihrer Bedürfnisse abgestimmtes Game, spielen zu können. Und auch wenn dies z.B. bei WoW ebenfalls so ist, tut es WoW nicht so weh bezüglich der Spielerzahlen und ausserdem haben die ihr Geld schon gemacht. Also lass mal die Kirche im Dorf.



Aeh.. doch..

Technisch betrachtet hat AION aufgrund seiner Engine definitiv die besten Voraussetzungen aller großen MMORPGs um sich auch langfristig weiterzuentwickeln.
Und die Finanzierung für die Weiterentwicklung von AION steht sogar auf besseren Grundlagen als es Anfangs bei WoW der Fall war. Es muss Dich doch wohl niemand daran erinnern, 
wie erfolgreich AION und NCSoft sind, oder? NCSoft sind dermaßen erfolgreich, dass sie AION sogar mit großem Kostenaufwand für den westlichen Markt angepasst haben, obwohl der westliche Markt
nur ein Nebenschauplatz für sie darstellt. 
Und Turbine hat mit LOTRO zwar ein großartiges und fertiges Spiel auf den Markt gebracht, aber falls Du hier behaupten willst, dass LOTRO besser aufgestellt sei als AION, dann
scheint Dir entgangen zu sein, dass LOTRO nur 200.000 Spieler hat, während AION 3,5-4 Millionen Spieler hat. 

Es gibt zur Zeit kaum ein MMORPG das mehr technisches und finanzielles Potential besitzt als AION. Dabei kommt es natürlich auch darauf an, dass die Entwickler das Potential in Zukunft auch nutzen, 
aber das ist eine andere Frage, die wir noch nicht beantworten können.


Vielleicht bist Du ja derjenige, der hier mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





MfG


----------



## Boccanegra (10. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Und zu dem Rest Deines Posts, bitte mehr Quellen. Und WoW interessiert mich hier eigentlich nicht, da dies nach mehreren Jahren eigentlich klar sein dürfte. Letztendlich ist es aber gundsätzlich egal wie die Zahlen aussehen. Darüber habe ich gar nicht gesprochen. Deshalb auch keine Quellen zu Zahlen. Ich habe einfach die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass (mal abgesehen davon das es viele schon getan haben. Anfangsaccounts und jetzige Accounts wäre mal eine Aussage) sobald ein auch nur annähernd besseres Spiel rauskommt noch mehr Spieler in der westlichen Welt Aion verlassen. Das hat nichts damit zu tun, dass es viele gibt die es spielen oder mehr oder weniger gern spielen.




Im Gegensatz zu Dir habe ich objektive Quellen genannt, nämlich die letzten Quartalsberichte und den letzten Jahresabschluss von NCSoft (alles online im Web), dazu verschiedene Presseberichte darüber (auch online im Web), dazu noch die Gewinnwarnung von Activision-Blizzard im kürzlich bekannt gewordenen Finanzbericht (gleichfalls online verfügbar), und schließlich noch die buffed-Spielezeitenstatistik, die Du hier auf Buffed findest. Von Dir las ich hier eigentlich nur, dass Dir das Spiel nicht zusagt, verbunden mit dem Schluss, dass deshalb das gesamte Spiel nichts tauge. Das ist natürlich sehr objektiv ...

Dass, wenn ein besseres Spiel rauskommen sollte, viele Spieler Aion verlassen würden, ist eine sogenannte "nonanet"-Aussage. Wenn ein solches Spiel rauskommen sollte, ein wirklich tolles neues MMORPG, natürlich werden dann viele da hingehen, von Aion und anderen MMORPGs, ich ganz bestimmt auch. Nur: zuerst muss ein solches Spiel mal kommen. Vielleicht wird "Star Wars: [font="arial, sans-serif"]The Old Republic" dieses Spiel sein, fände ich toll. Aber bei MMORPGs heißt erst sehen für mich glauben.[/font] [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
Noch ein Wort zu folgender Aussage: 

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]





Xâr schrieb:


> Tatsächlich findet nur 3% des Umsatzes von NC Soft in Europa statt. Stand 1. Q. 2009[/font]



Mit Verlaub: herzliches LOL. Du weißt aber schon, dass Aion erst im Herbst 2009 auf den westlichen Markt kam? Und Du weißt schon - oder nein, vermutlich nicht - dass NCSoft im 3. und 4. Quartal 2009 die besten Quartalsergebnisse ihrer Firmengeschichte hatte? Und dass 2009 insgesamt das beste Geschäftsjahr seit Bestehen von NCSoft war? Schau Dir mal die Entwicklung des Aktienkurses von NCSoft ab 2008 an, und vergleiche das zb. mit der Entwicklung des Aktienkurses von Activision-Blizzard im gleichen Zeitraum. 

Hier der Kurs von NCSoft ab 2008: http://finance.yahoo...ource=undefined

Und hier zum Vergleich jener von Blizzard: http://finance.yahoo...ource=undefined

Und zum Abschluss noch ein Zitat:



> [font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Aion has proven so successful here in the west, as well as in Asia, that NCsoft's profits have  gone through the roof. The charts are showing a 1000% percent increase compared to this time last year, and it's mainly down to the release of the winged MMO; Aion accounted for 48% of NCsoft's sales last year, a very promising start for the fledgling game.


 Quelle: incgamers vom 12. Februar 2010 (http://www.incgamers...mo-news-wrap-up)[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Genug Quellen für Dich?[/font]


----------



## Lintflas (10. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Danke für den gutgemeinten Rat^^. Leider nützt er nicht viel, denn ich habe in meiner 80-Mann-Legion mit Abstand den höchsten Char. Und mit Enddreißigern in eine Lvl50-Ini zu gehen ist nicht wirklich effektiv.



Aber es gibt doch sicherlich noch andere Dinge die du tun kannst, bis du mal eine Gruppe für deine Instanz gefunden hast, oder? Aber ok, ich kann die Probleme eines 50igers noch nicht abschätzen, da mein Charakter
gerade mal auf die 40 zugeht . ^^




La schrieb:


> Interessanter Vorschlag. Aber wie willst du einen WoW-Server mit einem Aion-Server vergleichen? Die Hersteller rücken keine absoluten Zahlen raus. Aion veröffentlicht zumindest eine Lifestatisktik über die prozentuale Levelverteilung auf einem Server. WoW macht noch nicht mal das.



Wozu brauche ich denn offizielle Spielerzahlen? Ich logg mich einfach ein, schau mir dann in der Wer-Liste auf verschiedenen Servern (1-10,11-20,21-30... dann 80 Klasse-X, 80 Klasse-Y, u.s.w.) genau an, wieviele Leute gerade online sind, 
und danach mache ich dasselbe in AION. Das ganze wiederhole ich dann zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten, und schon habe ich einen exakten Vergleich. Wo ist das Problem?
AION-Server stehen durchschnittlichen WoW-Servern in Nichts nach, wenn es um die Spielerzahlen geht.



MfG


----------



## Nahemis (10. März 2010)

Das mit den Aktienkursen ist ja echt interessant.

Ich werd mich insgesammt aus der Diskusion zurück ziehen. Es ist eh schon alles gesagt worden.

Euch noch viel Spass. 

cu


----------



## Xâr (10. März 2010)

> Mit Verlaub: herzliches LOL


 Ja weiss ich.. deshalb habe ich es ja angegeben. Es ging darum, wieviel Spieler NC Soft Spiele in Europa spielten vor Aion. Nichts anderes. Und das NC Soft durch Aion ihren Umsatz vervielfacht hat, habe ich geschrieben. In so fern.. ! Ja, mit den Quellen toll. Aber am Thema vorbei.

Und das Du nur gelesen hast, dass mir das Spiel nicht zusagt. Tja, da hast Du recht. Mehr habe ich nachher auch nicht mehr geschrieben. Dies habe ich schon vorher getan an anderer Stelle. In so fern. Sage ich es nochmal ohne alle Dinge aufzuzählen. MIR sagt das Spiel absolut nicht zu. Mögen es andere besser finden und spielen. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinen Aussagen. Ihr bringt viele Argumente die aber mit der Thematik an sich nichts zu tun haben und über die ich gar nicht gesprochen habe. Aber gut das ihr es los geworden seid. 

Ich habe momentan nicht die Zeit Argumente darzustellen und die jeweiligen Links hier rein zu setzen. Aber die Probleme die ich und Freunde hatten und teilweise noch vorhanden sind, neben dem Gameplay, sind nun mal Fakt. Sobald ich mehr Zeit oder Lust habe  können wir uns gern weiter unterhalten. Für die die wirklich wissen wollen wie gut AIon ist. Spielt es an oder guckt mal ins off. Forum. Da gibts auch realistische Posts zu den Problemen.


----------



## ctullhu (10. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> und, dass viele es verlassen werden, wenn es Alternativen gibt. Und das viele es bereits verlassen haben.



äh ja, wie in jedem mmorpg. noch was neues ?


----------



## Xâr (10. März 2010)

nö..


----------



## trueEisenhammer (10. März 2010)

Ähm nein hat es eben nicht!

AION bassiert auf einer Egoshooter Engine. Das merkt man an Mob/Player Meleerangeaktionen die einen auch in 10m Entfernung noch treffen.

Diese Engine wurde nie für Rollenspiele mit Nah-Kombattanten entwickelt. Gerade im PVP als Melee ist das ständig zu spüren. Eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl von Problemen zwischen den Klassen resultiert aus dieser Problematik.

Ausserdem bietet dieses Spiel keine adäquaten Aktions- und Gegenaktionsverhältnis. So kann man Fähigkeiten ausschließlich präventiv kontern und nicht während ihrer Ausführung. Dann ist der Zug nämlich schon abgefahren.

Ich bin wegen des angeblichen so guten PVPs zu AION gegangen und wurde bitterst enttäuscht. Das Game von dem ich ursprünglich zu AION gewechselt bin, war da sicher auch nicht perfekt, aber eben AION noch um Dimensionen voraus.

Die PVEler sind zu AION gar nicht erst gekommen und von den PVPlern dürfte auch ein massiver Teil mittlerweile wieder abgewandert sein.

Hauptpunkte:

- schlechter Webcode: hier vor allem Server-Client Abgleich der Spielerpositionen extrem zu träge!
- Festungsschlachten: sind nix weiter als 0815 Zerg! Taktisches PVP nirgends in Sicht!
- keinerlei Foodwork: Drückst du Spell, Spiel machts für dich. Für Caster eine reine Freude, als Melee kommt man sich wie n Idiot vor.
- Balancing: Im Singlespiel schwache Klassen profitieren zu wenig von Synergien, ohnehin starke Klassen profitieren extrem. Parabeispiel Magier
- Keine nennenswerten Battlegrounds wo wenigstens Level/Spielergleichzahl gewährleistet ist.

*Und noch eins zum Schluss, Grafik ist lange nicht alles!* Dafakto interessiert das ab nem gewissen Gamestand niemanden mehr.


----------



## Boccanegra (10. März 2010)

trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> *Und noch eins zum Schluss, Grafik ist lange nicht alles!* Dafakto interessiert das ab nem gewissen Gamestand niemanden mehr.


Erstens heißt das "de facto", nicht dafakto, und zweitens ist das Quatsch. Manche interessiert es, und manche interessiert es nicht, ganz gewiss aber ist es nicht so, dass es "ab nem gewissen Gamestand niemanden mehr" interessiert. Sonst würden wir nämlich auch bei den MMORPGs in grafischer Hinsicht immer noch auf dem Stand von Pacman & Co. spielen. Viel Vergnügen dazu.


----------



## Xâr (10. März 2010)

> Erstens heißt das "de facto", nicht dafakto, und zweitens ist das Quatsch. Manche interessiert es, und manche interessiert es nicht, ganz gewiss aber ist es nicht so, dass es "ab nem gewissen Gamestand niemanden mehr" interessiert. Sonst würden wir nämlich auch bei den MMORPGs in grafischer Hinsicht immer noch auf dem Stand von Pacman & Co. spielen. Viel Vergnügen dazu.



Da wiederlegt einer Deine Argumente und das einzige was Dir einfällt ist, dass es de facto heisst? Oje. Es interessiert in so fern nicht, wenn die Spassbremse Performance kommt. Und die wird noch eine lange Zeit kommen. In so fern, lieber ein tolles Gameplay als eine tolle Grafik. Und ob die von AION wirklich so gut ist. Da finde ich die Grafik von HDRO bei weitem besser. Geschmackssache. Fakt bleibt. AIon ist sicherlich nicht der hier dargestellt "oberburner".


----------



## Boccanegra (10. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Da wiederlegt einer Deine Argumente und das einzige was Dir einfällt ist, dass es de facto heisst? Oje. Es interessiert in so fern nicht, wenn die Spassbremse Performance kommt. Und die wird noch eine lange Zeit kommen. In so fern, lieber ein tolles Gameplay als eine tolle Grafik. Und ob die von AION wirklich so gut ist. Da finde ich die Grafik von HDRO bei weitem besser. Geschmackssache. Fakt bleibt. AIon ist sicherlich nicht der hier dargestellt "oberburner".


Da wurde gar keines meiner oben angeführten Argumente widerlegt, weil ich zu den Inhalten von Aion keine Diskussion führe. Inhalte sind Geschmackssache, und über geschmackliche Dinge lohnt eine Diskussion nicht. De gustibus non est disputandum. 

Mich persönlich kümmert nicht die Bohne ob Dir oder trueEisenhammer oder sonst jemanden dieses oder jenes Spiel besser oder weniger gut gefällt oder ob Ihr diese oder jene Inhalte für schlecht haltet. Ich kenne Euch nicht, kann nicht abschätzen, was für einen Geschmack Ihr habt und ob mein Geschmack sich mit Eurem annähernd deckt. Inhaltliche Äusserungen wie Du sie von Dir gibst, sind sicherlich für Dich hochinteressant, aber für jeden, der Dich nicht kennt, irrelevant und belanglos. Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Lobeshymnen auf ein Spiel.

Ich selber habe aktuell - was meint: im letzten halben Jahr - WAR, WOW, EVE, HDRO und Aion aktiv gespielt. Zur Zeit habe ich noch 3 aktive Accounts: WOW, HDRO und Aion. WOW, dass ich nach einer längeren Pause mit einem Twink spiele, werde ich demnächst kündigen, da sich das Spiel für mich - für meinen eigenen persönlichen Geschmack, der für jeden anderen völlig irrelevant sein kann - zu sehr in eine Richtung bewegt, die mir zunehmend mehr an Langeweile bescherte. Bleiben zur Zeit noch HDRO und Aion. Was ich damit sagen will: ich klammere mich nicht ideologisch an ein bestimmtes Spiel. Das für mich Bessere ist bei mir stets des Guten Feind. Kommt mal ein neues und für mich wirklich gutes MMORPG auf den Markt, werde ich in aller Seelenruhe bestehende Accounts kündigen und das (für mich) bessere Spiel spielen.

Aber was mich von Dir und anderen Kritikern hier im Forum unterscheidet: ich setze nicht meinen eigenen Geschmack absolut, behaupte nicht, weil zb. WOW mir nichts mehr gibt, es wäre nun das Spiel generell Mist, schlecht, unbrauchbar. Vielen anderen Spielern gefällt es weiterhin sehr gut, und das ist auch völlig in Ordnung so und hat gewiss für sie seine Berechtigung. Genau diesen Unsinn, dieses präpotente und lächerliche Hochjubeln des eigenen Geschmacks zum objektiven Urteil, das werfe ich Dir und einigen anderen hier vor. 

Man kann sinnvoll über technische Details des Spiels diskutieren, über Geschäftserfolge, Subscriberzahlen und andere objektiv mess- und zählbare Faktoren mehr. Man kann sich auch sinnvoll über individuelle Geschmacksurteile unterhalten, einander berichten, welches Spiel einem warum gut oder besser gefällt. Alles darüber hinaus - so nach dem Motto: meins ist besser als Deins - ist stets ein wenig dümmlich.


----------



## Fallensoul (10. März 2010)

Ich muss wohl in den ganzen Streitereien zwischen den Aion Gut gegen Aion Böse Fraktionen übersehen haben wo in den 11 Seiten behauptet wurde das Aion das n Non plus ultra sei oder gar der "oberburner" wie mein Vorredner so schön gesagt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn du so nett wärst könntest du mir ja nochmal die Stelle zitieren in dem es stand.

Belasst es doch einfach dabei das ihr Aion gut oder schlecht findet. Wenn ihr konstruktive Kritik über das Spiel abgeben wollt dann solltet ihr euch womöglich auf der Aion Seite tummeln und nicht hier bei Buffed. Es ist immer wieder das gleiche Forummember A und B wahlweise auch mehr bekriegen sich gegenseitig und beleidigen sich teilweise aufs ärgste. 

Wenn Leute dann anfangen wollen zu Argumentieren isses völlig vorbei, denn dann kommen so Sachen wie "Davon habe ich garnicht geredet du laberst nur am Thema vorbei" Wobei genau gezeit wurde was der frühere Kontrapart kritisiert hat. Ändern tut sich jedoch nichts jeder hat seine Meinung und da hat jeder das Recht sie zu wahren. 

Kommentare wie das und das Spiel wird untergehen sind besonders Amüsant. Ihr wisst schon das die Welt nicht grad in der besten Finanziellen Lage ist oder? Oder glaubt ihr Spielefirmen sind von Wirtschaftskriesen generell unbetroffen weil es so viele Pc-Spieler gibt? Für viele Firmen ist ein Mmorpg immernoch Neuland und haben wenn überhaupt Erfahrung von anderen Spielen aufgeschnappt. AoC und HdRO sind nur ein paar Beispiele davon. Selbst Blizzard hat sich mit WoW auf Neuland und ohne jegliche Erfahrung in dem Bereich begeben und ratet mal wieviele Spieler die Blizzard Leute zu Anfang erwartet haben die WoW spielen wollen. 

Wow hatte den Vorteil das die zuvor erfolgreichen Warcraft Spiele eine gute Fanbase geschaffen haben. Aion zb. hat keine vorherige Fanbase wie es nun WoW hatte und auch AoC eher dünn bestückt war mit einer Fanbase. Allein Warhammer Online und HdRO hatten eine Fanbase die ansatzweise mit der von von WoW konkurrieren konnte ob es nun durch Filme/Bücher oder Tabletop Spiele waren.

Lasst Aion einfach seinen Weg gehen und wer weiß, vielleicht gibt es ja doch noch überraschungen in Aion. Ich mein es ist nichtmal 1 Addon bzw großer Contentpatch für uns angekommen also könnt ihr doch nich jetzt schon "Prophezeien" das Aion langsam ihre Spieler verliert. Ihr könnt meinetwegen Spielerzahlen vorlegen aber da ihr wohl keinen Zugang zu solchen Zahlen hat sollte ich sowas wohl nicht erwarten.

So genug der ganzen schreiberei ich werd euer Techtelmechtel noch ein bisschen weiter verfolgen und mir eine Dosis Spaß zu gönnen.

Mfg Fallensoul


----------



## jerodas (12. März 2010)

Ist aber eigentlich egal welches SPiel neu herauskommt es wird erstmal fertig gemacht siehe STO. Die meisten sollten einfach auf WoW 2 oder ähnliches von Blizzard warten und dann sind die auch wieder zufrieden. Dieser Kommentar soll meine Kritik an Aion jedoch nicht mindern.


----------



## Braamséry (12. März 2010)

trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> - Festungsschlachten: sind nix weiter als 0815 Zerg! Taktisches PVP nirgends in Sicht!



Wo hast du bitte gespielt?
Bei uns werden z.T. 2-3 Festungen angegriffen, auch wenn NC Soft meistens nicht genug festungen angreifbar macht, um den Gegner zu verwirren und dann später immer mehr zu einer zu ziehen um es da dann zu reißen. Und die Trägheit der Spieler sind der einzige Faktor der entscheidet ob etwas machbar ist oder nicht. Wenn die Spieler 15mins rumstehen kann man das vergessen, die kriegen das net hin, aber ansonsten ist da taktisch viel zu machen.



trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> - keinerlei Foodwork: Drückst du Spell, Spiel machts für dich. Für Caster eine reine Freude, als Melee kommt man sich wie n Idiot vor.



Mal als Gegenbeispiel: 
WoW Rouge zu Classic. Kam der hat man sich als Spieler, verarscht gefühlt weil man 0 chance hatte. Da ist es ansichstsache. Und man sieht auch wer seinen char beherrscht und wer gar nicht.
[/QUOTE]




trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> - Balancing: Im Singlespiel schwache Klassen profitieren zu wenig von Synergien, ohnehin starke Klassen profitieren extrem. Parabeispiel Magier



naja, nen 4k dp skill kann jeder raushauen. Aber z.B. Hunter hauen die mit skills weg. Ein Schurke dann wieder den Hunter usw. Da ist der Beschwörer noch am schlimmsten, weil der wirklich op is, der rest geht aber halbwegs, bisauf kleri^^



trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> - Keine nennenswerten Battlegrounds wo wenigstens Level/Spielergleichzahl gewährleistet ist.



Ich brauche kein BG um im PvP Spaß zu haben. Dass die meisten dann kein PvP im Abyss machen, sondern einfach dumm rumstehen, kann keiner was gegen machen. Im BG zählt der individuelle skill auch viel weniger als im Abyss.




trueEisenhammer schrieb:


> *Und noch eins zum Schluss, Grafik ist lange nicht alles!*



Das mag sein, aber mit der WoW Kindergrafik bin ich nicht nicht mehr zufrieden, mal so als Beispiel.


----------



## OldboyX (12. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ...
> Ich brauche kein BG um im PvP Spaß zu haben. Dass die meisten dann kein PvP im Abyss machen, sondern einfach dumm rumstehen, kann keiner was gegen machen. Im BG zählt der individuelle skill auch viel weniger als im Abyss.


Das ist definitiv eine Falschaussage. Der individuelle "skill" zählt systemtheoretisch dann mehr, wenn alle anderen Faktoren (Spielerzahl, Überraschungsmoment, Items) annähernd gleich sind. Da in BGs zumindest die Spielerzahlen gleich groß sind und auch das Überraschungsmoment wegfällt (schließlich weiß im BG jeder, dass es gleich "zur Sache" geht) ist der Großteil der Zusammenstöße viel stärker vom individuellen Können der Spieler abhängig, als dies im Abyss oder beim Riften der Fall ist.



> Das mag sein, aber mit der WoW Kindergrafik bin ich nicht nicht mehr zufrieden, mal so als Beispiel.



Vom technischen Standpunkt aus gesehen oder gefällt dir der Grafikstil einfach nicht?


----------



## Stancer (12. März 2010)

Nur wird die Mechanik in WoW durch Items > All wieder komplett ausgehebelt.

PvP ist nicht nur, das beide sich von Anfang an sehen und gleich starten. Zu richtig gutem PvP ist auch auf seine Umgebung zu reagieren. D.h. wenn ich als Zauberer mitten durch nen Tal laufe, muss ich mich nicht wundern, von allen Seiten von Bogis beschossen zu werden. Man muss wachsam sein und permanent auf jede Situation reagieren können.

In einer Arena gehts immer gleich zu, zumindest der Anfang. Ich werd dadurch vielleicht in der Arena nen guter PvP Spieler, aber in der freien Natur bleibe ich grottenschlecht, weil ich nicht auf individuelle Situationen reagieren kann.
Daoc hats ziemlich gut vorgemacht. Da erkannte man noch nicht einmal die generische Klasse und man musste es anhand der eingesetzten Fähigkeiten und Verhalten herausfinden.
Einen guten Spieler konnteste auch in einer schlechten lage erwischen und er hat dir trotzdem den Arsch aufgerissen, weil er perfekt reagiert hat und die Schwächen deiner Klasse sofort ausgenutzt hat.
Sowas steht meiner Meinung nach über dem Arena PvP wie es in WoW betrieben wird.


----------



## Nahemis (13. März 2010)

Huhu wollte nur bescheid sagen, das ich zu  Atreia.de gewechselt hab.

Also bis denne


----------



## Lintflas (13. März 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> das ist einer der gründe, warum halb daoc aion spielt und liebt.
> wir haben über tage hinweg von 49 auf 50 stupide bäume gegrindet.
> das ist noch eine ganz andere generation von zockern.
> der weg ist das ziel und so
> ...



Absolut richtig! 

Und die heutige Weichei-Gamer-Generation will einfach alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen. Daher ist WoW ja auch so erfolgreich.
AION ist dagegen ein grundehrliches MMO, das nicht versucht, den Grind durch massig Solo-Content oder ein hirnloses Erfolgssystem zu kaschieren. 
Man muss noch "gemeinsam" arbeiten, um voranzukommen.

Wer in AION einen Charakter auf 50 gelevelt hat, der beherrscht seine Klasse und hat etwas geleistet. Wenn mir dann in Sanctum ein 50iger Templer in todschicker
Rüstung begegnet, dann bleibe ich stehen und bestaune ihn mit einem Hauch von Respekt und Ehrfurcht. Wenn mir dagegen in WoW ein high-end-equipter 80iger begegnet, dann kann ich nur müde lächeln.


MfG


----------



## Virthu (13. März 2010)

öhm... es ist keine leistung auf dem immer fetter werdenden hintern stundenlang vorm rechner zu sitzen und dieselben 2-3 knöpfe zu hämmern. insofern ist es absolut nicht verkehrt zu erwarten, dass ein "modernes" mmo den levelprozess irgendwie unterhaltsamer macht, als sagen wir mal das von mir zutiefst verabscheute lineage 2 oder dergleichen, wo man einfach nur stupide vor sich hingrindet und anscheinend jahrelang in denselben klamotten rennt. jedem steht es frei wow nicht zu mögen, aber immerhin haben sie immer wert darauf gelegt, den spieler irgendwie zu unterhalten. dass das spiel offenbar mit der zeit zu einfach und zu eindimensional geworden ist, ist zwar schade, aber sie haben halt ihre kundschaft, an deren bedürfnisse anpasst wird. 

aion ist eigentlich weder sehr herausfordernd, noch besonders schwer, nur etwas zeitaufwendiger als manch anderes spiel. und wer z.b. in wow sich über fehlende klassenbalance beschwert hätte, wird auch hier feststellen, dass dieselben motorisch behinderten einarmigen, die dort "drüben" mit ihren paladinen und todesrittern selbst bei zusätzlicher geistiger einschränkung bahnbrechende erfolge feiern konnten, auch hier als jäger oder etwas besser ausgestattete gladiatoren bzw assasinen sehr gut davonkommen. 

immerhin hat ncsoft anscheinend seit 1.5 den kurs mehr richtung abwechslung statt einfachem grind eingeschlagen. auch wenn mich manch eine neuerung unangenehm an wow und deren itemgrinds samt überwältigendem pve-anteil erinnert :-/

edit: blah, buffed und deren java script "zwang" selbst bei formatierung ><


----------



## Pennsylvania (13. März 2010)

Das Spiel ist ROTZ ! 

sry für die ehrliche Meinung !


----------



## Virthu (13. März 2010)

Pennsylvania schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ROTZ !
> 
> sry für die ehrliche Meinung !



ich find dich doof. sry für die ehrliche meinung!


----------



## knusperzwieback (13. März 2010)

Pennsylvania schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ROTZ !
> 
> sry für die ehrliche Meinung !



Find ich ok, wenn es für dich Rotz ist.

Wenn ich so denken würde wie du, würde ich mich nach so einem Post aber wieder dorthin begeben wo ich gerne bin, bzw. in das Foren wo es um mein Spiel geht das nicht Rotz ist.

Mal sehen was du machst. 

1. Bleiben und wie manche andern immer, immer und immer wieder täglich aufs neue schreiben wie scheiße Aion doch ist und das alle die es spielen einen an der Meise haben

2. Den Leuten denen es Spaß macht ihren Spaß lassen und sich aus dem Aion Forum verabschieden, da du deinen Standpunkt dazu ja schon geäußert hast

Wie auch immer. Wünsche dir und den andren noch ein schönes Wochenende und Spaß mit dem Spiel ihrer Wahl. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (13. März 2010)

Pennsylvania schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist ROTZ !
> 
> sry für die ehrliche Meinung !



bitte holt helmchen wieder her, das nimmt ja formen an mit den hirnlosen einzeilern.
jaja, man merkt erst, was man an einem hat, wenner weg ist ^^


----------



## Stancer (13. März 2010)

Stimmt, Helmchen hat sich beim verfassen seiner Beiträge immerhin Mühe gegeben.


----------



## account14 (13. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Absolut richtig!
> 
> Und die heutige Weichei-Gamer-Generation will einfach alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen. Daher ist WoW ja auch so erfolgreich.
> *AION ist dagegen ein grundehrliches MMO, das nicht versucht, den Grind durch massig Solo-Content oder ein hirnloses Erfolgssystem zu kaschieren*.
> ...




Ich will hier wirklich niemanden beleidigen, und eigentlich habe ich auch überhaupt keine Lust auf diese Fanboy/Flamer Streitereien, aber bei diesem Text oben kann man wirklich nur mehr den Kopf schütteln!
Es kann wirklich jeder spielen worauf er Lust hat, usw.... Aber so einen unsinnigen Text, wie der oben zitierte, habe ich wirklich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen!
Besonders die fett hervorgehobenen Teile sind ja ein Zuckerl sondergleichen! Da wird der absolut *stupide und hirnlose Grind* von Aion als grundehrlich betitelt?!
*kopftisch!!!!!*

Aber das man so nen Unsinn noch topen kann, sieht man dann im 2ten Absatz.
Wer auf lvl 50* gegrindet* hat, beherrscht also seine Klasse, und hat was geleistet?

Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend wie manche Leute offenbar mit einem mmo überfordert sind, und ein Gegrinde wirklich als Herausforderung/Lernprozess usw. empfinden.
Das absolut stupide drücken der größtenteils gleichbleibenden Tastenabfolge, und das dann bei X tausenden Mobs, in Verbindung zu bringen mit "Klasse beherrschen", finde ich wirklich erschrecken!


Und den Hieb gegen andere mmo´s zwecks des solo Contet, ist ja wohl auch komplett unsinnig! In Aion hat man mindestens gleich viel Möglichkeiten wie in z.b. AOC oder WOW solo auf die 50 kommen! 
Na gut. Man muss dann zwar auf die z.b. überauss """spannenden und herausfordernden""" Feuertempel Boss runs verzichten. Wo man durch Horden von Mob Gruppen spaziert (ohne Aggro zu bekommen...) als ob nichts wäre (!!), und darf sich dann meistens noch drauf freuen das der Endboss das übliche dropt. Nämlich crap!
Aion hat das Solospiel ja sogar noch unterstützt, da die EP im Gruppengrinden ja immer deutlich unter den EP des Sologrinds lagen!

Ich hab meinen Templer bis 49 geschleift. Dann hats mir gereicht! Wenn ich so nen Quatsch lese, von wegen man hat was geleistet wenn man bis 50 gekommen ist... Da greift man sich ja echt an den Kopf, und fragt sich in welcher fremden Welt man leben muss, um das als Leistung anzusehen?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber schon die Einleitung von Lintflas zeugt ja deutlich davon das er ja was besseres ist.
Schliesslich ist man selber ja so richtig oldschool und deshalb richtig coooooool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jeder der nicht mindestens 500 ingame Stunden stupide auf 3 Tasten geprügelt hat um Endlevel zu erreichen, ist natürlich ein Weichei....


----------



## MrGimbel (14. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> ......



Ich versteh auch nie, wie jemand, ohne sich blöd zu fühlen, Anspruch und beliebiges MMO im selben Satz verwenden kann. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die Spielmechanik von MMOs fordern vom Spieler zu 99% einfach nur Zeit, die restlichen 1% sind von mir aus "Skill", um so Geschichten wie Firstkills diverser Hardmodes oder ein gutes PvP-Rating zu bekommen. Das einzige was mich an einem MMO interessiert, ist eine stimmige Kulisse, der Spielfluss und die Illusion Abenteuer erlebt zu haben. Da ich Aion nicht gespielt habe (und auch niemals werde), kann ich dazu nix sagen. Aber was man so hört soll der Spielfluss ja nicht wirklich berauschend sein, von der Emo-kids-Thematik ganz zu schweigen, wie durch questloses Grinding eine Abenteuerillusion erzeugt werden soll, kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich aber mal HdRO, AoC, War und WoW vergleiche (Everquest lass ich mal außen vor), kann ich mir erklären, warum WoW erfolgsmäßig in einer eigenen Liga spielt.
Ich hab mir von AoC wirklich viel versprochen und finde es was Kulisse und Spielfluss angeht auch sehr gut. Nur so ein Abenteuerfeeling mag nicht so recht aufkommen. Wenn ich dort* tief* in den Underhalls einen Dämonenbeschwörer zur Strecke bringen soll, und der wartet dann vom Eingang aus gesehen am Ende eines Ganges nach einmal Abbiegen, ist das einfach schwächer als bei WoW im Startgebiet der Tauren den Anführer der Borstennacken zu killen, was ganz nebenbei (jedenfalls bevor alle Mobs dort auf neutral geschalten wurden) auch deutlich kniffliger war.

Von HdRO hab ich mir eigentlich ein schöneren WoW-Klon versprochen, nur find ich den Spielfluss nicht gerade großartig. Kommt selten vor, dass ich bei nem Trial noch nicht einmal Lust habe, mir nen zweiten Char anzuschauen. Die Grafik ist zwar von der technischen Seite klar besser, aber in meinen Augen nicht wirklich stimmig (ich spiel das mit allen Grafikeinstellung auf max, nur zu Info). Trotz aller Zitate aus Buch und Film mag der Funke nicht so wirklich überspringen, wobei ich fairerweise sagen muss, dass ich den Brandyweinn gerade erst überquert habe und WoW bei mir auch mehrere Anläufe brauchte, um ich zu überzeugen.

War hab ich vermutlich noch nicht einaml 5h lang gespielt, danach hat sich mein Interesse in Luft aufgelöst. Wie HdrO ein WoW-Klon (mit nem PvP-Schwerpunkt, was mir eh schon einmal nicht gefällt), das in den für mich wichtigsten Aspekten nicht überzeugen kann. Ich spiel im Moment zwar auch kein WoW, die Wahrscheinlichkiet, dass ich spätestens zu Cataclysm wieder zurück gehe, ist jedenfalls deutlich höher als ein Abo bei HdRO bzw AoC (wobei mir AoC schon mal 13€ wert sind, alleine um mal ein paar weitere Gebiete zu sehen, und um mich zu vergewissern, dass dieses fehlende Abenteuerfeeling wirklich nicht aufzutreiben ist.)

Naja, eigentlich wollte ich Account14 ja nur zustimmen, dass Anspruch und MMO-Spielmechanik nichts im gleichen Satz zu suchen haben, jedenfalls ohne ein "kein" vor "Anspruch". 
Sorry für das Off-Topic


----------



## Lintflas (14. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Wenn ich so nen Quatsch lese, von wegen man hat was geleistet wenn man bis 50 gekommen ist... Da greift man sich ja echt an den Kopf, und fragt sich in welcher fremden Welt man leben muss, um das als Leistung anzusehen?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe ja keine Ahnung was du da hineininterpretierst,

aber es ist definitiv eine Leistung, seinen Charakter in AION auf 50 zu leveln. Das solltest Du ja selbst wissen, da dein Charakter (meiner ist übrigens erst 38) 49 ist. 
Ob es sich dabei nun um eine besonders unproduktive, stupide oder gar sinnlose Leistung handelt, ist in diesem Zusammenhang vollkommen irrelevant, 
da es sich dabei schließlich nur um ein Spiel handelt das Spaß machen soll. Dass man für diese Leistung nicht das Bundesverdienstkreuz verliehen bekommt, ist wohl jedem klar.

Ich gebe ja zu, dass mein Beitrag ein wenig überspitzt daher kam, aber es gibt nun mal seit WoW eine neue Generation vom MMO-Spielern, die an jedem neuen MMORPG herummeckert,
wenn es nicht mindestens genauso genial und einfach ist wie WoW. Diese Leute sind dann plötzlich von AION oder anderen MMORPGs enttäuscht, und jammern fortan jedes Forum voll, 
als hätte sie irgendjemand dazu gezwungen das Spiel zu spielen.
Dass Du allerdings deinen Charakter auf 49 leveln musstest, um festzustellen, dass AION ein blödes Spiel ist, finde ich irgendwie witzig.

Und warum ich mich deshalb jetzt für "coooooool", "oldschool" oder "was besseres" halten sollte, überlasse ich einfach mal deiner ausgeprägten Fantasie. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MfG


----------



## ctullhu (14. März 2010)

naja, meinen letzten char bei wow hatte ich in 3 wochen auf 70 mit top-equip. gilde sei dank. wie schon gesagt... natürlich gibt es noch mehr super equip, aber lila reichte mir. lich king angeguckt, noch mehr super equip gesehen und aufgehört.
meine meinung, ein kumpel von mir raidet immer noch täglich rum und hat fun dabei.
sto war ich auch ziemlich fix vorangekommen. bah admiral in ein paar wochen cooooolllllllllllllllllllll !!!! und andere haben sooooo nen elchschädel über dem kamin. cooooollllll. also... alle anderen... weniger cool, oder ?

ich mag das nicht.

die modernen games pusten einem den maxlevel mit zucker in den hintern und dann stehste da und freust dich, weil sie alle 2 wochen neue penisprothes... ähm... setteile reinpatchen, um auf dem marktplatz von (insertrandomhere) für alle newbies noch geiler auszusehen.

natürlich bockt das die masse.

natürlich will die masse mehr davon

und natürlich regt ein game wie aion die masse auf, wenn man nach 3 wochen erst bei lvl 35-40 ist und nicht so wirklich was zum angeben hat.

mir doch egal. mir und einigen anderen,d ie die server angenehm voll halten. aion lebt noch, aion ist nicht gestorben, es hat keine drölfmillionen halbvolle server im cluster, sondern nur ein paar, wo man immer gruppe findet, es lebt.
ob es gefällt oder nicht, es hat seine fangemeinde, die jeden monat geld bezahlt.

ist doch wirklich egal, ob es ein grinder ist, ob ich bei xyz mehr leute im chat habe, mehr leuchtewaffen udn gutschi-gutschi-pets.
hier haben leute spaß und das ist doch ok, kann jeder für sich herausfinden, ob es ihm spaß macht, denn die geschmäcker sind veschieden.

ätsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (14. März 2010)

Dieser Link ist für euch liebe WoW - Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://wowforum.gamo...raft-75576.html

Die Leute haben anscheinend WoW damals nur gespielt weil, es nicht viele Alternativen gab, denn ansonsten ist WoW nur Müll gewesen.

Nun hat WoW nach 5 Jahren endlich mal Endcontend aber leider ist WoW nun technisch veraltet. Ich glaube das WoW es schwer haben wird, neue Kunden zu gewinnen obwohl es vom Gesammtpaket das Umfangreichste ist. Stand auch mal in einer Buffed- News.

So ein Spiel wie Aion mit neuer Technik wird noch die kommenden Jahre Bestand haben. Der Content von Aion wird größer und größer und bald spricht man von WoW nur noch als 
Retro-Game.
Ist zwar traurig, aber die Zeit wird WoW "alt" aussehen lassen. 

Grafik ist nicht alles sagt ihr? Der Neukunde schaut sich immer die Bilder zu einem Spiel an!
Performance sagt ihr? Aion läuft super selbst auf älteren PC´s.

Da Buffed eine reine WoW-Fanseite ist kann man hier wohl kaum Zuspruch für Aion erwarten. Ich empfehle allen Aionspielern das Atrea.de Forum zu nutzen oder ein anderes Aion Forum.
mfg 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Dieser Link ist für euch liebe WoW - Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komisch, dass ein Spiel - was viele Leute eigentlich nur aus Mangel an Alternativen gespielt haben sollen - bis Anfang WotLK trotzdem steigende Spielerzahlen hatte. Bis dahin gab es etliche Alternativen. Und natürlich steigen die Spielerzahlen nicht mehr ins Unermessliche, es gibt eben nicht mehr soviele Neuinteressierte. Die MMO-Kuchenanteile sind verteilt, die wandern jetzt innerhalb der Spiele hin und her, wenn neue MMOs erscheinen, bedienen die sich hauptsächlich bei der bestehenden Kundschaft anderer MMOs.

Nur frage dich mal, warum viele Spieler AION den Rücken gekehrt haben? Obwohl es - etwa ein Jahr nach dem AION 1.0 Release in Korea - hier in Europa mit Zusatzcontent released wurde, den es in Korea mit 1.0 noch gar nicht gab? Was wäre gewesen, wenn NCSoft hier 1.0 veröffentlich hätte?

Genau wie die sogenannten "Hellseher", die sinnloser Weise behaupten dass AION (alternativ WAR, AoC etc.) eh bald tot ist, kannst DU ebensowenig hellsehen, dass ausgerechnet AION massig Content bekommt und somit der hellste Stern am MMO-Himmel wird.

Ich persönlich ärgere mich, kürzlich aus Interesse mal wieder ein Monat reaktiviert zu haben, weil ich schon nach einer Stunde wieder dermaßen die Lust an AION verloren habe. Da spiele ich Star Trek Online, welches ja gern zerissen und belächelt wird, um Welten lieber. Und das, obwohl mich diese massive Instanzierung eigentlich dermaßen ankotzt. Naja, und WoW spiele ich seit Release und immer noch sehr gern. Manchmal auch gern noch alte C64 Spiele (leider nur auf einem Emulator), mit denen ich aufgewachsen bin. RETRO muss nicht immer schlecht sein... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie du ja in deinem Trollversuchsposting im WoW-Forum angedeutet hast, Nahemis, hattest du vier Jahre WoW gespielt. Ich bin gespannt, ob du AION auch so lange spielst. Vier Jahre WoW würden bedeuten, dass du selbst zu einer Phase ins Spiel eingestiegen bist, wo WoW ja scheinbar noch Müll war (siehe oben). Vermutlich erzählst du mir jetzt auch, dass es ja keine Alternative gab. Da frage ich mich immer, wo gesetzlich verankert ist, ein MMO spielen zu MÜSSEN, auch wenn dieses an sich keinen Spaß macht...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. März 2010)

Shintuargar hat recht. WoW ist eine Ausnahmeerscheinung und so wie ich das sehe wird es sowas nie wieder geben. Bei WoW hat einfach Zeitpunkt usw. optimal gepasst. Durch Warcraft und Diablo hatte blizz eh schon viele Kunden als Fans gewonnen.

Das grosse Problem bei der Sache ist aber, die Art der Kundschaft, die sich Blizz nun über die Jahre hinweg herangezüchtet hat. WoW wird als ABSOLUT angesehen. Besser gehts nicht. Wenn die Leute an ein neues Spiel heran treten tun sie das eher aus langeweile und sie erwarten gar nicht, das es besser als WoW ist und innerlich wollen sie das auch gar nicht. 
Wenn Blizz sein neues MMO heraus bringt wird man sehen was dann passiert. Entweder werden sie es verteufeln, weil es kein WoW ist oder sie werden es gemeinschaftlich vergöttern.

Die immer steigenden Spielerzahlen sind auch mehr auf eine extreme und geschickte Werbekampagne zurückzuführen. Viele sind ja erst mit BC eingestiegen. Die Marketing Abteilung von Blizz hat es geschafft MMO-Spielen als "Trend" durchzusetzen. Es war cool, WoW zu spielen. Mr. T und Southpark trugen ebenso ihren Teil dazu bei.
Die Werbung, die hinter WoW steckt ist gigantisch und kein anderer Entwickler kann sich sowas auch nur annähernd leisten.


----------



## Nahemis (14. März 2010)

Ich hab kein interesse in einem Aion Forum mit WoW Fans zu diskutieren, wie doof Aion doch ist.

Schau einfach bei google : Aion vs WoW und fertig !


----------



## Lopuslavite (15. März 2010)

Nahemis schrieb:


> Dieser Link ist für euch liebe WoW - Spieler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So du denkst also das wow alt aussehen wird?

Naja wenn du dich da mal nicht täuschst!Die grafik in wow is genau das was es ausmacht und warum auch viele genau das spielen.
Außerdem wird auch an der grafik rumgemacht beim kommenden addon.

Mag ja sein das AION ne super grafik hat aber geh ja nicht zu nah drann sonnst fallen dir die teilweise doch schlechten grafiken doch noch auf!und ganz ehrlich,ich queste lieber in wow umher als wirklich nur 
durch mobgrinden lvl 50 irgend wann mal zu erreichen.

Jeder mag seine Meinung haben ob aion gut ist oder wow aber eins sag ich sicher !

*WOW wird mit sicherheit nicht so schnell in vergessenheit geraten oder unter gehen!*


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Komisch, dass ein Spiel - was viele Leute eigentlich nur aus Mangel an Alternativen gespielt haben sollen - bis Anfang WotLK trotzdem steigende Spielerzahlen hatte.



Das Wachstum war da aber nicht durch Zuwachs in den "alten" WOW-Release-Gebieten bedingt, sondern durch diverse Lokalisierungen (Sprachversionen) und neue Gebiets-Release, etwa in Lateinamerika und Russland. Und seit etwa einem Jahr brechen lt. buffed-Spielzeiten-Statistik die Zahlen dramatisch ein, zumindest was die von den Spielern ingame verbrachte Zeit anbelangt. Wir reden da von einem Schrumpfen um ca. 2/3 (vom Jänner 2009 auf Februar 2010). Das ist das erste Zeichen von Schwäche, dass ich real bei WOW sehe. Die Ver-Casualisierung wurde vielleicht eine Spur zu weit getrieben. Gewiss, die Zahlen sind alleine aus der WOW-buffed-Community gewonnen, ich sehe aber keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass diese sich wesentlich anders verhalten sollte als die  WOW-Community insgesamt.

Aber wirklich interessant wird sein, was mit WOW passiert wenn Diablo III auf den Markt kommt (angeblich ja im Laufe von 2011). Ich habe ja den Verdacht, dass Activision eben wegen der Befürchtung, dass Diablo einen großen Teil der Spielerschaft aus WOW absaugen wird, das Release beständig weiter zurücklegte. Diablo III wurde ja schon 2008 offiziell angekündigt, das ist schon eine verdammt lange Zeit um nichts auf den Markt zu bringen. Wäre ja auch blöd, wenn ein Spiel aus dem eigenen Stall das bisherige Zugpferd WOW zum lahmen Gaul degradiert.


----------



## Xâr (15. März 2010)

> Dieser Link ist für euch liebe WoW - Spieler
> http://wowforum.gamo...raft-75576.html
> 
> Die Leute haben anscheinend WoW damals nur gespielt weil, es nicht viele Alternativen gab, denn ansonsten ist WoW nur Müll gewesen.
> ...




Ich nehme diesen Post einfach mal als Beispiel.

Als erstes. Ich habe damals UO und dann SWG gespielt. Als die Beta anfing wollten wir es uns eigentlich nicht angucken. Ich habe es trotzdem gemacht. Egal ob Beta oder Release. Es stellte damals von der Performance und vom Spieldesign alles in den Schatten. Das hat nichts mit mangelnden Alternativen zu tun. Wer von LAG redet hätte mal UO spielen sollen oder sich über die teilweise 1 wöchigen Serverausfälle mal beschweren müssen. *kopfschüttel*

In BUffed News steht auch, dass Ghostcrawler Pickel hat. In so fern ist es ein einfaches zu sagen, dass WoW es schwer haben wird, dies aber weder durch eine zeitliche Begrenzung oder ein kommendes MMO begründet. JA, irgendwann werden Spiele einfach nicht mehr so gern gespielt. Genauso wie UO noch online ist, wird auch WoW noch lange Zeit online sein. Warum auch nicht. 

Ein Spiel wie Aion mit neuer Technik. Har har. Die Engine musste für ein Online Game 90% ig umgeschrieben werden. Eine Engine für ein Online Game entwickelt wie zB. SWTOR, könnte von den Möglichkeiten was Neues sein. Nicht aber umbedingt von der Grafik. Aion wird übrigens momentan kleiner und kleiner. Und Wenn WoW ein Retro Game ist, ist wahrscheinlich Aion nur noch Asiaten bekannt, auch wenn ich Aion wünsche, es findet sein Nische.

Ach ja und Aion läuft super auf allen PCS bzw. älteren. Ich habe noch nie so viele Probleme schon in der Woche vor dem Release gehabt wie bei aion. Und mit jedem Patch wurde es schlimmer. Massen an Performance Probleme Threads gab es und gibt es noch. Aber dies hat alles mit den Rechnern der Spieler zu tun. Lol. Ach und vom Service bekam ich nach Wochen sogar eine Antwort. Die war klasse. Wir haben keien Problem gefunden, sagten sie. Hihi. Ne was willste da auch finden. Mein Rechner gehörte übrigens nicht zu den Ältesten.

Jo buffed ist nicht alles. Die Seiten speziel für die Spiele sind meisstens besser. Aber auch da gibts es LEute wie Dich. ÜBrigens suchen sie für die Seite die Du angibst einen neuen Owner. Kannst Dich ja mal melden.

....
edith:





> Das Wachstum war da aber nicht durch Zuwachs in den "alten" WOW-Release-Gebieten bedingt, sondern durch diverse Lokalisierungen (Sprachversionen) und neue Gebiets-Release, etwa in Lateinamerika und Russland




Das stimmt so nicht. Russland usw. kamen erst viel später. Am Anfang war es definitiv beides.


----------



## Xâr (15. März 2010)

> Ich hab kein interesse in einem Aion Forum mit WoW Fans zu diskutieren, wie doof Aion doch ist.
> 
> Schau einfach bei google : Aion vs WoW und fertig !







Fakt ist. Die meisten bringen WoW gar nicht als Beispiel, sondern sagen, was ihnen bei AION einfach nicht gefällt. Die Antworten degradieren die in "" negativen Threads immer zu WoW Fanboys, was einfach quatsch ist. 

Und wenn Du in einem Forum nicht diskutieren willst, dann frage ich mich, wozu ein Forum da ist, ausser noch zum info und faktenaustausch.


----------



## ctullhu (15. März 2010)

naja die diskussion ist müssig.
dem einen gefällt es, dem anderen nicht.
hier wird niemand zum wow-fanboi degradiert, wenn man sich die profile allerdings so anguckt... hüstel...
aber das ist ok, sollen die in ironforge oder sonstwo hocken und sich da gegenseitig hochpushen wie tot aion ist.
dann können se gherne hier rummaulen, dass aion tot ist, im sto-forum kriechen ja genau dieselben rum, übrigens und ja: sto ist auch so gut wie tot.
je mehr sie meckern, umso besser gefällt mir aion, denn ich weiß schonmal, wen ich im game nicht treffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Russland usw. kamen erst viel später. Am Anfang war es definitiv beides.


Das Lateinamerika-Release und das Russland-Release waren beide im gleichen Jahr, nämlich 2008. Siehe hier: http://www.worldofwa...launch_faq.html und hier: http://pc.ign.com/ar...5/895103p1.html


Interessant wäre die Zahlen für die ursprünglichen Release-Gebiete, also Nordamerika & Europa - zu kennen, aber Activision hat schon lange aufgehört dazu Zahlen zu publizieren. Die letzten offiziellen, die ich kenne, sind von 2008. Und schon damals war die Masse der Spieler nicht in diesen Gebieten, sondern in den asiatischen Lokalisierungen ([font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] China, Korea, Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia) zu finden. Und genau auf diesem Markt hat sich Aion mit ~ 3 bis 3,5 Millionen Spieler zu einer vergleichsweise starken Konkurrenz entwickelt. [/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]
[font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ich bin jedenfalls neugierig wie sich der MMO-Markt in den nächsten paar Jahren entwickeln wird. Und wie lange Activision das Release von Diablo III aus, wie ich glaube, Furcht vor der Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Haus, noch hinauszögert. [/font]


----------



## Braamséry (15. März 2010)

Lopuslavite schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das AION ne super grafik hat aber geh ja nicht zu nah drann sonnst fallen dir die teilweise doch schlechten grafiken doch noch auf!und ganz ehrlich,ich queste lieber in wow umher als wirklich nur
> durch mobgrinden lvl 50 irgend wann mal zu erreichen.



Dir ist also auch noch nicht aufgefallen, dass man bei WoW auch nur grindet oder gegenstände sammelt?

Wo bitte ist der große Unterschied zwischen WoW:
Du nimmst eine Q an. Tötest Mobs, tötest Mobs für gegenstände oder sammelst Gegenstände und
Aion:
Du tötest Mobs.

Beim einen läufst du nur noch nebenbei ewig hin und her.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das Lateinamerika-Release und das Russland-Release waren beide im gleichen Jahr, nämlich 2008. Siehe hier: http://www.worldofwa...launch_faq.html und hier: http://pc.ign.com/ar...5/895103p1.html
> 
> 
> Interessant wäre die Zahlen für die ursprünglichen Release-Gebiete, also Nordamerika & Europa - zu kennen, aber Activision hat schon lange aufgehört dazu Zahlen zu publizieren. Die letzten offiziellen, die ich kenne, sind von 2008. Und schon damals war die Masse der Spieler nicht in diesen Gebieten, sondern in den asiatischen Lokalisierungen ([font="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"] China, Korea, Singapore, Thailand, Malaysia) zu finden. Und genau auf diesem Markt hat sich Aion mit ~ 3 bis 3,5 Millionen Spieler zu einer vergleichsweise starken Konkurrenz entwickelt. [/font]



Die letzten Zahlen wurden erst vor nem Monat publiziert, und da waren es noch 12Mio. WoW wächst zwar nicht mehr, aber schrumpfen tut es auch nicht.


----------



## La Saint (15. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Wer in AION einen Charakter auf 50 gelevelt hat, der beherrscht seine Klasse und hat etwas geleistet. Wenn mir dann in Sanctum ein 50iger Templer in todschicker Rüstung begegnet, dann bleibe ich stehen und bestaune ihn mit einem Hauch von Respekt und Ehrfurcht.


Ok, ich verkneife es mir ... hmpf, hmpf, hmpf... es geht doch nicht ..... LOOOOOOL.

Wenn ich in Pandämonium einen 50iger Templer in Highend-Rüstung stehen sehe, und ja, es gibt sie, dann bleibe ich auch stehen. Ebenfalls mit einem Hauch von Respekt. 3 Monate lang seinen Char von einem Bot spielen zu lassen und dabei den Account zu riskieren zeugt schon von einem gewissen Mut. Und ebenfalls mit einem Hauch von Ehrfurch. Zeigt es doch, dass es noch genügend Eltern gibt die ihre Kinder mit soviel Taschengeld versorgen das diese sich sogar davon bunte Pixel kaufen können. Denn auf "legalem" Weg kann kein gut ausgerüsteter Level 50er in der Hauptstadt stehen.




MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich versteh auch nie, wie jemand, ohne sich blöd zu fühlen, Anspruch und beliebiges MMO im selben Satz verwenden kann. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, die Spielmechanik von MMOs fordern vom Spieler zu 99% einfach nur Zeit, die restlichen 1% sind von mir aus "Skill", um so Geschichten wie Firstkills diverser Hardmodes oder ein gutes PvP-Rating zu bekommen. Das einzige was mich an einem MMO interessiert, ist eine stimmige Kulisse, der Spielfluss und die Illusion Abenteuer erlebt zu haben.


/sign. Aion hat durchaus eine stimmige Kulisse, einen Spielfluss und zu erlebende Abenteuer. Aber leider nur bis Level 30. Dann geht es steil bergab. Sehr steil. Ab Mitte 30 ist es nur noch reine Beschäftigungstherapie. Hier mal eine starke Behauptung: Aion ist das erste MMORPG, das ich komplett durchgespielt habe.




Xâr schrieb:


> Ach ja und Aion läuft super auf allen PCS bzw. älteren. Ich habe noch nie so viele Probleme schon in der Woche vor dem Release gehabt wie bei aion. Und mit jedem Patch wurde es schlimmer. Massen an Performance Probleme Threads gab es und gibt es noch. Aber dies hat alles mit den Rechnern der Spieler zu tun. Lol.


Hier muß ich mal eine Lanze für Aion brechen. Gemessen an anderen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ist Aion ein Wunder der Stabiltät, Bugfreiheit und Performance. Alles andere wäre auch seltsam gewesen, nachdem es schon zuvor ein Jahr in Korea lief. Jeder, der beim Release von AoC dabei war weiß, wie in Bytes gegossener und in eine bunte Schachtel gesteckter Industriemüll aussieht. Da ist Aion Meilen von entfernt. Hier würde ich tatsächlich PP vermuten (PP = "private problem" oder "persönliches Pech").

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Jemix (15. März 2010)

Also ich hab Daoc, WOW, WAR gezockt und zocke momentan Aion. 
Mich hat Daoc als mein erstes MMORPG damals richtig heftig fasziniert, so sehr dass ich nichtmehr aus diesem Genre weggekommen bin. Nach Daoc (absoluter obergrinder damals) habe ich mich dazu entschlossen WOW zu spielen und später dann WAR. Beide Spiele haben mir ebenfalls fun gemacht, JEDOCH hat mich eine Sache in diesen beiden Spielen tierisch aufgeregt, und das war dieses "an einem Faden entlang" leveln. Ich meine ich kam von Daoc und kannte nur das grinden solo und oder in Gruppen an hunderten von verschiedenen Spots. Man konnte dadaurch 100 mal besser seine Klasse beherrschen lernen und 100% mehr aus seiner Klasse bis zum maximalen Level rausholen, da man immer wieder in den verschiedensten Konstellationen gelevlt hat. WOW und auch WAR waren richtig lächerlich einfach dagegen und ich hatte nie Lust mir mehr wie einen Char zu erstellen, da ich einfach keine Motivation hatte, den selben 0815 scheiss wieder zu machen (Quests).
Man war einfach bei diesen Spielen nichtmehr selber für seinen Charakter und deren Entwicklung (Equip z.b.) verantwortlich, sondern es wurde alles vorgeschrieben und das Equip zum größten Teil vorgesetzt (Questbelohnungen). 
AIon dagegen ist eigentlich die perfekte Mischung zwischen diesen 3 Spielen. Es gibt normale Quests die am Anfang zum Leveln und erforschen des Spiels alleine ausreichen, es gibt Kampagne-Quests die ich sag mal Pflicht sind womit die Story von Aion rübergebracht wird mit teils richtig netten Belohnungen und es gibt den grindteil des Spiels. Dieser fällt erst in den späteren leveln (35+) auf, aber er ist da und das ist auch gut so, da man ab 30-35 solangsam PVP und Skilltechnisch immer mehr lernen muss und das nicht nur theoretisch, sondern auch halt praktisch an Mobs und der gegnerischen Rasse. 
Ausserdem grindet man ja nicht 10000 Stunden solo die selben Mobs, sondern man macht Inis mit immer wieder neuen Grps, man grindet solo oder in Grps und man erledigt Quests in verschiedenen Elitegebieten mit Freunden oder halt Standartgrps. Und ich kann nur sagen dadurch beherrscht man unterm Strich seine Klasse im Endbereich DEUTLICH besser, als wenn man Solo von 1-50 nur irgendwelche vorgesetzten Quests macht. Wer mir da was anderen erzählen will kennt gerade Aion nicht abseits des Level 35 oder ist eben ein Fanboi.

Gruß
jeMiX


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Die letzten Zahlen wurden erst vor nem Monat publiziert, und da waren es noch 12Mio. WoW wächst zwar nicht mehr, aber schrumpfen tut es auch nicht.



Ich habe mich doch klar ausgedrückt: ich rede nicht davon, ob WOW weltweit wächst, sondern wie es in den ursprünglichen Release-Regionen ausschaut. Und da meine ich, sieht die Sache ganz anders aus. Meine Quelle dafür habe ich genannt, nämlich die Spielzeiten-Statistik von buffed, dazu kommen noch meine persönlichen Eindrücke von 2 verschiedenen Servern, einem RP-PVE und einem PVP. Der Raum zwischen AH und Bank in Orgrimmar war zu den Spitzenzeiten - also an den Wochenenden, speziell zur Primezeit - immer massiv gefüllt. Heute ist es da im Vergleich zu den Zuständen von vor einem Jahr oder so, na, sagen wir mal deutlich gelichtet. 

Wobei: gib mir mal den Link zu dieser Publikation mit den "letzten Zahlen". Dezember 2008 wurden bereits 11,5 Millionen Subscriber gemeldet, eine neuere offizielle Publikation mit 12 Millionen Subscriber finde ich im Web nicht.


____________

Was ich übrigens echt überhaupt nicht verstehe ist dieser Kleinkrieg zwischen den Spielern der verschiedenen MMORPG. Es sollte doch in unser aller Interesse sein wenn eine Vielzahl von Spielen auf dem Markt ist, so dass jeder das Spiel finden kann, das seinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Insofern wünsche ich WOW, auch wenn es mich mittlerweile nicht mehr sonderlich interessiert, viel Erfolg, ebenso HDRO, STO, Aion und was es sonst noch an Spielen in diesem Sektor gibt.

___________

Noch ein interessanter Nachtrag: in einer Meldung vom 10. Februar 2010 - Bekanntgabe von Activisions calendar year 2009 conference call - gab Blizzard bekannt, dass die Subscriber-Zahlen sich seit Dezember 2008 nicht veränderten: No growth since 2008. 

"Talking numbers, Morhaime revealed that the game currently had approximately 11.5 million subscribers, "about on par with last time we announced."The only problem is, the last time they announced was in December of 2008, following the release of the Wrath of the Lich King expansion, which should have caused a spike in numbers. Perhaps it did, but the spike faded without the company saying word one about it. At the time of the previous announcement, I questioned why the company had decided to announce half a million more than the 11 million they announced in September of 2008. Perhaps a decline in new subscriptions was behind the incremental update?"
Quelle: http://kotaku.com/5469063/world-of-warcraft-no-growth-since-2008


----------



## La Saint (15. März 2010)

Jemix schrieb:


> Ausserdem grindet man ja nicht 10000 Stunden solo die selben Mobs, sondern man macht Inis mit immer wieder neuen Grps, man grindet solo oder in Grps und man erledigt Quests in verschiedenen Elitegebieten mit Freunden oder halt Standartgrps. Und ich kann nur sagen dadurch beherrscht man unterm Strich seine Klasse im Endbereich DEUTLICH besser, als wenn man Solo von 1-50 nur irgendwelche vorgesetzten Quests macht. Wer mir da was anderen erzählen will kennt gerade Aion nicht abseits des Level 35 oder ist eben ein Fanboi.


Isch hätt da mal ne Frag - welches Level hat eigentlich dein höchster Char? Es gibt da nämlich ein kleines Problem, auf das der geneigte Spieler erst stößt wenn er selbst einen Endvierziger hat. Die Erkenntnis nämlich, das es an der Spitze einsam ist. 

"Man macht Inis oder erledigt Quests in verschiedenen Elitegebieten mit Freunden und Standardgroups" gibt es nicht. Mangels Masse. Wenn du mal wirklich Spass haben willst, dann schau dir doch mal auf der Aion-Homepage die Lifestatistik der Serverpopulation an. Unter dem ersten großen Balken auf der linken Seite steht "Lvl 10-20, 65%", unter dem kleinen Strich auf der rechten Seite steht "Lvl 46-50, 2%". Und das virtuelle Leben gibt auch genau diese Statistik wieder. Warum wohl versuche ich schon seit Wochen vergeblich in lvl50 Inis zu kommen um endlich die letzten Quests der Kampagne abschließen zu können? Es sind keine Leute da. Das Endgame ist ein Sologame.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> .......
> Die letzten offiziellen, die ich kenne, sind von 2008......



Darauf hab ich geantwortet.

http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/13822/Activision-Blizzard-viele-WoW-Neueinsteiger-werfen-bereits-vor-Stufe-10-das-Handtuch-Starcraft-2-Betatest-noch-im-Februar-2010

P.S: Und ja, es sind keine 12 Mio sondern 11,5 Mio


----------



## Jemix (15. März 2010)

Naja vielleicht liegt es daran, dass ich auf nem englischem Server spiele, aber auf jedenfall ist bei uns im Moment nixmehr mit Grps für Tursin Garnison oder ähnliches was in dem Bereich 15-25 liegt. SOgar die Gruppensuche für NTC hat stark nachgelassen. SR, Dredgion, FT...das sind bei uns die Inis die momentan Boomen, jedenfalls suchen non stop Gruppen Members für diese Inis. KHQ...jedes Wochenende und jeden Abend in der Woche 5+ Grps dort + einigen Solo bzw. Duogrindern. Auch hier bekommst du immer eine Gruppe, sofern du eine aktiv suchst und nicht auf einen whisper wartest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Also das was du da erzählst glaub ich dir nun wirklich nicht, aber vielleicht liegt es ja auch echt am Server. 

Edit: In diesen Statistiken sind Twinks und Leute die eifnach mal einen Charakter auf dem Server erstellt haben aus z. b. langerweile drinne. Diese Statistiken sind doch kein Stück aussagekräftig. Alleine ich und meine 4 RL friends haben zusammen auf unserem Server schon 15 Twinks im Bereich 1-20 und jeder einen 40+....ist doch klar dass die Statistik dementsprechend ausfällt.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Isch hätt da mal ne Frag - welches Level hat eigentlich dein höchster Char? Es gibt da nämlich ein kleines Problem, auf das der geneigte Spieler erst stößt wenn er selbst einen Endvierziger hat. Die Erkenntnis nämlich, das es an der Spitze einsam ist.
> 
> "Man macht Inis oder erledigt Quests in verschiedenen Elitegebieten mit Freunden und Standardgroups" gibt es nicht. Mangels Masse. Wenn du mal wirklich Spass haben willst, dann schau dir doch mal auf der Aion-Homepage die Lifestatistik der Serverpopulation an. Unter dem ersten großen Balken auf der linken Seite steht "Lvl 10-20, 65%", unter dem kleinen Strich auf der rechten Seite steht "Lvl 46-50, 2%". Und das virtuelle Leben gibt auch genau diese Statistik wieder. Warum wohl versuche ich schon seit Wochen vergeblich in lvl50 Inis zu kommen um endlich die letzten Quests der Kampagne abschließen zu können? Es sind keine Leute da. Das Endgame ist ein Sologame.
> 
> ...


Dieses Problem löst sich von selbst mit der Zeit. Im Laufe der Zeit nämlich versammelt sich die Masse der Spieler bei jedem MMORPG beim jeweiligen End-Level. Das war noch bei jedem MMORPG so das ich spielte - und ich bin seit rd. 10 Jahre im Geschäft. Wobei Du aber auch die Lifestatistik der Serverpopulation mißverstehst. Nimm meinen Fall als Beispiel: ich habe jeden Char-Slot besetzt. Mit einem Char spiele ich hauptsächlich, der ist natürlich auch bei weitem am höchsten im Level. Alle anderen treiben sich im Bereich zwischen 10 und 20 herum. Zum Teil habe ich mit diesen gespielt um die Klassen kennenzulernen, zum Teil auch um mir etwas Abwechslung von meinem Main zu gönnen. In der Serverstatistik steht dann aber ein High-Level gleich 5 Low-Level gegenüber. Und da ich wohl kaum der einzige bin, der gleich mehrere Twinks anspielte, werden die Prozentzahlen dadurch extrem verzerrt und sind wenig aussagekräftig. 

Ich spiele auf Balder. Und da finden sich jeden Abend Gruppen für die High-Level-Instanzen. Auf welchem Server spielst Du?


----------



## La Saint (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Dieses Problem löst sich von selbst mit der Zeit. Im Laufe der Zeit nämlich versammelt sich die Masse der Spieler bei jedem MMORPG beim jeweiligen End-Level.


Ja, schon die Logik würde es verlangen. Aber offensichtlich scheint das nicht für Aion zu gelten. Es sieht so aus, als würde der Großteil der Spieler schon vorher abspringen. Das läßt sich auch in unserer 80-Leute-Gilde gut beobachten. Die Spieler über lvl 40 lassen sich an einer Hand abzählen, die über 45 an der anderen. Wobei da auch welche drunter sind, die sich schon seit Wochen nicht mehr eingeloggt haben.

Das Argument mit den Twinks habe ich schon weiter oben durchdiskutiert. Wenn man die 65% der lvl 10-20 ignoriert, dann sind die zweigrößte Gruppe mit 28% die lvl 20-30er. Das dürften definitiv keine Twinks mehr sein, von denen jeder 3 oder 4 auf Lager hat, denn da braucht man schon nicht mehr Tage sondern eher Wochen um sie zu leveln. Stellt man diese 28% den 4% im Bereich 40-50 gegenüber, dann ahnt man wie der Hase läuft. Aion lebt zur Zeit nur davon, das ständig neue Spieler nachrücken. Sollte das aufhören, wird es recht einsam in Atreia werden.

Womit ich aber nicht wirklich rechne. Denn da ist das Prinzip der freien Marktwirtschaft gegen. NCSoft kauft sich mit den Timesinks nur Zeit (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Da man auch weiterhin Geld verdienen will, wird man Endgame-Content nachliefern. Bis dahin müssen die Leute nur beschäftigt werden. Und wer sagt denn, dass hunderttausend Mobs mit immer den gleichen 5 Tasten umhauen keine Beschäftigung ist ^^.

Ich spiele auf Nerthus.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Virthu (15. März 2010)

ich persönlich habe ausser meinem 50er noch 1 39er char, 1 30er, 1 11er und einen 22er auf asmo seite. richtig gespielt werden sie nicht. daher ist die statistik auch aus meiner sicht für die katz. dank xp-wochenenden werden zusätzlich massenweise solcher chars alleine für die daeva ausrüstung und vielleicht sogar zum farmen von low level balaur-kram hochgelevelt.


----------



## Jemix (15. März 2010)

Habe mir am WE wegen Doppelexp nen Gladi auf NTC Level (25) hochgespielt und echt nochmal im schnellverfahren alle Lowlevelgebiete durchgezockt. Also gefühlt sieht es ca so bei uns aus von den AKTIVEN Spielern momentan so aus : 

Level 1-20 ca. 25%
Level 21- 35 ca. 40%
Level 36- 49 ca. 30%
level 50 ca. 5%

Alle Twinks wie schon gesagt hierbei NICHT berücksichtigt.

Ich kann mich da also kein Stück beschweren und erst recht nicht wenn man ne aktive Legion hat! Macht Termine aus für gemeinsame Sachen wie ich sagma KHQ für die Leute 37-42 und Stahlharke für Leute 42+. Den rest den man nicht zusammenbekommt kann man auch random suchen und garantiert finden!

Es kommt bei AIon halt nicht alles auf einen zugelaufen und es ist auch nicht alles super easy, aber wenn man sich bisschen dahinter hängt und man eisern ist, dann klappt das alles zu 100%!


----------



## Xâr (15. März 2010)

> Das Lateinamerika-Release und das Russland-Release waren beide im gleichen Jahr, nämlich 2008. Siehe hier: http://www.worldofwa...launch_faq.html und hier: http://pc.ign.com/ar...5/895103p1.html



noch schlimmer. 2008??? Und vorher ist die Anzahl der Accounts nicht gestiegen?? Das ist def. falsch. 

Zitat: 

Am ersten Tag des Europastarts wurden 290.000 Exemplare verkauft. Die Verkaufszahlen stiegen nach dem darauf folgenden Wochenende auf 380.000 Exemplare an. Am ersten Verkaufstag in Deutschland standen sehr viele Interessenten vor den Geschäften, um überhaupt noch ein Exemplar zu ergattern. Trotzdem konnte der Verband der Unterhaltungssoftware Deutschland (VUD) Blizzard bestätigen, dass allein in Deutschland nach fünf Wochen 200.000 Stück verkauft wurden &#8211; somit erhielt das Spiel den Gold- und Platin-Award.

Das ist jetzt nur aus Wiki, da keine Zeit. Aber darum ging es auch nicht in diesem Thread. Fakt ist. WoW hat Dinge die mir nicht gefallen und Aion eben auch, nur mehr davon.





> Hier muß ich mal eine Lanze für Aion brechen. Gemessen an anderen MMORPGs der letzten Jahre ist Aion ein Wunder der Stabiltät, Bugfreiheit und Performance. Alles andere wäre auch seltsam gewesen, nachdem es schon zuvor ein Jahr in Korea lief. Jeder, der beim Release von AoC dabei war weiß, wie in Bytes gegossener und in eine bunte Schachtel gesteckter Industriemüll aussieht. Da ist Aion Meilen von entfernt. Hier würde ich tatsächlich PP vermuten (PP = "private problem" oder "persönliches Pech").



Stabil geht, Bugfrei halbwegs, PP wäre, wenn es ein Teil hat. Aber nicht so viele wie es am Anfang tatsächlich waren. Zusätzlich gab es Probleme mit Win7. Absturz im PVP Gebiet und und und. Dies war def. nicht PP sondern die Überlastung der Server am Anfang ohne Möglichkeit von NC Soft darauf Einfluß zu nehmen.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ja, schon die Logik würde es verlangen. Aber offensichtlich scheint das nicht für Aion zu gelten. Es sieht so aus, als würde der Großteil der Spieler schon vorher abspringen.


Naja, das viele nach kurzer Zeit wieder abspringen ist nicht so ungewöhnlich. In dem Link, den MrGimbel mir nannte auf meine Frage nach der Quelle für seine 12 Millionen, zitiert er die dt. Meldung auf buffed über den Conference Call am 10. Februar von Activision. Darin heißt es: 





> Schwierigkeiten scheint es zumindest beim Gewinnen neuer Spieler zu geben. So halten laut Morhaime [Mitbegründer und Präsident von Blizzard] nur knapp 30 Prozent der Spieler der Trial-Version von WoW bis Level 10 durch - der Rest wirft bereits vorher das Handtuch.



Level 10 erreicht man, na, in vielleicht 2-3 Stunden. Wie viele dann zwischen 10 bis 20 aufhören, also sozusagen am 2. und 3. Spielabend, wird in der Meldung leider nicht genannt. 

Wenn man übrigens den Levelbereich zwischen 10 und 20 als den "Twinkbereich" ausser Rechnung stellt, dann sind zb. auf Balder rd. 7% der Spieler zwischen 46 und 50, und gleichfalls rd. 7% zwischen 41 und 45. Aber die relativen Werte sind halt so lange von geringer Aussagekraft, so lange man sie nicht mit den absoluten Werten in Beziehung setzen kann. Nerthus steht, was die relativen Zahlen angelangt, tatsächlich etwas ungünstiger da, nämlich jeweils rd. 5% für die Bereiche 41-45 und 46-50. Aber, wie gesagt, ohne Bezug zu den absoluten Werten sind das Milchmädchenrechnungen. Mir nur einem einem einzigen winzigen Promille des dt. BIP wäre ich dennoch ein reicher Mann. Mit nur einem einem einzigen winzigen Promille von dem, was vermutlich Du Dein eigen nennst, könnte ich wohl nicht einmal ein Päckchen Zigaretten kaufen. So relativ sind relative Zahlen. Ohne Bezug zur absoluten Realität von geringer Aussagekraft.

_____________

Nachtrag: ich weiß zwar nicht, auf  welchem Server Du spielst, Jemix, aber Deine Rechnung kommt für Balder halbwegs hin. Wenn man den Bereich unter Level 20 als den "Twink/ich probier Aion mal aus"-Bereich ausklammert, dann spielen ca. 27% der Spieler im Bereich zwischen 36 und 50.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

Xâr schrieb:


> noch schlimmer. 2008??? Und vorher ist die Anzahl der Accounts nicht gestiegen?? Das ist def. falsch.



Du scheinst irgendwie ein Problem zu haben meine Argumentation intellektuell zu verarbeiten. Lies Dir nochmals durch worüber ich eigentlich schreibe. Du antwortest auf Dinge, die ich gar nicht in den Raum stelle.


----------



## Archonlord (15. März 2010)

Sin schrieb:


> Nunja, eigentlich eine ziemlich alte Diskussion über die schon viel geredet wurde.
> Hier mal fix ein paar Fakten:
> 
> - Die Grafik ist schön und kann sich sehen lassen
> ...



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> ____________
> 
> Was ich übrigens echt überhaupt nicht verstehe ist dieser Kleinkrieg zwischen den Spielern der verschiedenen MMORPG. Es sollte doch in unser aller Interesse sein wenn eine Vielzahl von Spielen auf dem Markt ist, so dass jeder das Spiel finden kann, das seinem persönlichen Geschmack entspricht. Insofern wünsche ich WOW, auch wenn es mich mittlerweile nicht mehr sonderlich interessiert, viel Erfolg, ebenso HDRO, STO, Aion und was es sonst noch an Spielen in diesem Sektor gibt.
> 
> ___________



Sign. Auch so etwas, was erst mit WoW aufkam. Der Hass der Spiele untereinander und es ging wirklich von WoW aus.

Zu UO und EQ Zeiten haben die Spieler sich in einem Forum getroffen und ausgetauscht und nicht versucht das andere schlecht zu reden. Die EQ Spieler haben den UO Spielern zugehört und sogar gesagt "cool, sowas müsste es bei uns auch geben" und danach gings umgekehrt !
 Liegt halt an der fehlenden Reife, junger Spieler, die gegenüber anderen keinerlei Tolleranz zeigen. Hauptsächlich liegt es meiner Meinung nach, an der langjährigen Hochnäsigkeit, der WoW Spieler, die lange glaubten sie seien etwas besseres, weil ihr Spiel 11,5mio Spieler hat und anderen Spielen die Existenzberechtigung absprachen, denn 300.000 seien ja sooooooooooooo wenig !

Einige würden vermutlich Luftsprünge machen, wenn sie hören, das MMO Xy abgeschaltet wird ohne jemals von dem Spiel vorher gehört zu haben. Das der gesamte Markt stets von allen anderen Produkten provitiert sehen die Leute ja nicht. Ohne UO und EQ gäbe es kein WoW und viele Features in WoW sind nicht auf dem Mist von Blizz gewachsen, sondern wurden aus anderen Spielen genommen wie z.b. die Archiveinträge oder Festungskämpfe. Viele Firmen lassen sich halt von anderen inspirieren. Wäre der Markt ein Monopol und WoW wäre das einzige Spiel, würde es niemals so aussehen wie heute. Vermutlich würde es gar keiner mehr spielen !


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Hass der Spiele untereinander und es ging wirklich von WoW aus.
> 
> Liegt halt an der fehlenden Reife, junger Spieler, die gegenüber anderen keinerlei Tolleranz zeigen. Hauptsächlich liegt es meiner Meinung nach, an der langjährigen Hochnäsigkeit, der WoW Spieler, die lange glaubten sie seien etwas besseres, weil ihr Spiel 11,5mio Spieler hat und anderen Spielen die Existenzberechtigung absprachen, denn 300.000 seien ja sooooooooooooo wenig !
> 
> Ohne UO und EQ gäbe es kein WoW und viele Features in WoW sind nicht auf dem Mist von Blizz gewachsen, sondern wurden aus anderen Spielen genommen wie z.b. die Archiveinträge oder Festungskämpfe. Viele Firmen lassen sich halt von anderen inspirieren. Wäre der Markt ein Monopol und WoW wäre das einzige Spiel, würde es niemals so aussehen wie heute. Vermutlich würde es gar keiner mehr spielen !



Ich glaube, dieses Rumgezicke ist eher auf solche Beiträge wie deinen zurückzuführen. Für alles schlechte in der MMO-Welt sind grundsätzlich die WoW-Spieler, die deiner Ansicht nach ja größtenteils aus pubertierenden Prekariatskindern bestehen, bzw Blizzard schuld. Wieviele ProAion-beiträge in diesem Thread haben es denn geschafft, ohne entsprechende Herabsetzung der WoW-*Spieler* auszukommen. 

Man könnte natürlich auch die Frage stellen, ob es ohne WoW Aion überhaupt nach Europa geschafft hätte, oder wie MMOs, wären sie Nischenprodukt geblieben, heute aussehen würden, wenn Blizzard nicht gezeigt hätte, dass man mit diesem Genre Erfolg haben kann.
In meinen Augen ist WoW für MMOs das, was die Playstation1 für die Konsolen war: Der Wegbereiter raus aus der Freakecke.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das Wachstum war da aber nicht durch Zuwachs in den "alten" WOW-Release-Gebieten bedingt, sondern durch diverse Lokalisierungen (Sprachversionen) und neue Gebiets-Release, etwa in Lateinamerika und Russland. Und seit etwa einem Jahr brechen lt. buffed-Spielzeiten-Statistik die Zahlen dramatisch ein, zumindest was die von den Spielern ingame verbrachte Zeit anbelangt. Wir reden da von einem Schrumpfen um ca. 2/3 (vom Jänner 2009 auf Februar 2010). Das ist das erste Zeichen von Schwäche, dass ich real bei WOW sehe. Die Ver-Casualisierung wurde vielleicht eine Spur zu weit getrieben. Gewiss, die Zahlen sind alleine aus der WOW-buffed-Community gewonnen, ich sehe aber keinen Grund anzunehmen, dass diese sich wesentlich anders verhalten sollte als die  WOW-Community insgesamt.
> 
> Aber wirklich interessant wird sein, was mit WOW passiert wenn Diablo III auf den Markt kommt (angeblich ja im Laufe von 2011). Ich habe ja den Verdacht, dass Activision eben wegen der Befürchtung, dass Diablo einen großen Teil der Spielerschaft aus WOW absaugen wird, das Release beständig weiter zurücklegte. Diablo III wurde ja schon 2008 offiziell angekündigt, das ist schon eine verdammt lange Zeit um nichts auf den Markt zu bringen. Wäre ja auch blöd, wenn ein Spiel aus dem eigenen Stall das bisherige Zugpferd WOW zum lahmen Gaul degradiert.



Selbstverständlich trugen die Veröffentlichungen in anderen Regionen der Welt (bzw. spezielle Sprachversionen) ihren Teil dazu bei. Dennoch gab es auch stetigen Zuwachs in den alten Gebieten. Was diese Ingame-Spielzeit-Erhebung angeht, so ist dies immer eine Frage wie die gemessen wurde. Wenn es mit dem BLASC Tool zusammenhängt, welches bekanntlich ja auch Spielzeiten speichern kann, so ist die Frage wieviele von den Buffed-Nutzern das Addon noch nutzen oder diese Spielzeitfunktion vielleicht einfach im Laufe der Zeit abgestellt haben. Ich zum Beispiel nutze BLASC schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr und spiele noch. Im Gegenzug könnte ich X-Fire entgegenhalten, wo WoW seit Jahren mit einer ähnlich hohen Anzahl an Spielminuten die Spitze anführt. Aber auch hier ist das Gesamtergebnis fraglich.

Das ist sowieso letzlich alles eine Diskussion, die an sich nichts am eigenen Empfinden ändert. Wie hier immer wieder gesagt wird, solange noch genug auf den Servern los ist, muss man deswegen keine Diskussion führen. Nur wenn dann so halbgare Argumente wie von Nahemis kommen, dann äußer ich mich doch mal. 

Was Diablo III angeht, so denke ich nicht, dass dies eine große Konkurrenz darstellen wird. Da würde doch eher das angekündigte FPS-MMO mit WoW kollidieren. Aber selbst wenn, solange die Kunden nur zwischen den Produkten hin und her wechseln, bleiben sie ja im Hause. Denn ich denke, auch bei Diablo III wird man in irgendeiner Form zur Kasse gebeten, sei es über kostenpflichtigen DLC oder ähnliches. Beim FPS-MMO, wo noch keiner weiß wann es kommt, sowieso. Ich kann nur von mir reden, Diablo II hat mich nie lange gefesselt, im Gegensatz zu WoW. Nicht jedem wird Diablo III gefallen, und von daher wird sich der Verlust von Spielern meiner Meinung nach in Grenzen halten.

An eine absichtliche Verschiebung glaube ich indes nicht, wenn man überlegt wie lange Starcraft II schon angekündigt wurde. Und das hat ja nun null mit WoW zu tun. Blizzard kann es sich aufgrund des finanziellen Backgrounds erlauben, Spiele dann rauszubringen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, fertig zu sein. 

Nachtrag:

@MrGimbel

Ja, leider ist eine Tendenz nicht zu übersehen. Zu WoW-Classiczeiten waren es die CS-Spieler, die für all das Übel verantwortlich waren, heute sind es WoW-Spieler generell. Mal schauen wer als nächstes herhalten muss.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dieses Rumgezicke ist eher auf solche Beiträge wie deinen zurückzuführen. Für alles schlechte in der MMO-Welt sind grundsätzlich die WoW-Spieler, die deiner Ansicht nach ja größtenteils aus pubertierenden Prekariatskindern bestehen, bzw Blizzard schuld. Wieviele ProAion-beiträge in diesem Thread haben es denn geschafft, ohne entsprechende Herabsetzung der WoW-*Spieler* auszukommen.
> 
> Man könnte natürlich auch die Frage stellen, ob es ohne WoW Aion überhaupt nach Europa geschafft hätte, oder wie MMOs, wären sie Nischenprodukt geblieben, heute aussehen würden, wenn Blizzard nicht gezeigt hätte, dass man mit diesem Genre Erfolg haben kann.
> In meinen Augen ist WoW für MMOs das, was die Playstation1 für die Konsolen war: Der Wegbereiter raus aus der Freakecke.



Na, das ist ein wenig zu kurzfristig gedacht. Gewiss, WOW war der erste Megaseller, aber zu der Zeit - also dem Entwicklungszeitraum und Release-Datum von WOW - waren schon einige MMORPGs auf dem Markt, etliche in Planung, manche in der Umsetzung. Und vieles, sogar sehr vieles von dem, was WOW brachte, gab es in damals schon existierenden Spielen. Die große Innovation von Blizzard war nicht selber weiß Gott wie originell gewesen zu sein, sondern das Gute, dass es in den verschiedenen schon existierenden Spielen schon gab, in einem Spiel zusammengefasst zu haben, sozusagen das Beste von allem auf einem Teller. 

Kurz: zum Zeitpunkt des Release von WOW waren MMORPGs schon einige Zeit nicht mehr in der Freakecke, sie waren aber auch noch kein Massenprodukt. Nach meiner Meinung war das die beste Zeit. Davon profitierte WOW im ersten Jahr, was jetzt die Community betrifft, ganz enorm. Die WOW-Community, man möchte es, wenn man heute im Spiel oder in den WOW-Foren unterwegs ist, kaum glauben, war damals eigentlich recht angenehm. Ein bisschen so, wie die HDRO-Community heute ist (meiner Meinung nach hat HDRO von allen heutigen "modernen" MMORPGs die angenehmste Community). Ich weiß, es ist ein alter Hut: früher war alles besser. Das muss aber nicht heißen, dass dieser Hut nicht passt, gerade was die Community betrifft, aber - imo - auch das Gameplay, das insbesondere seit Activision das Szepter bei Blizzard übernahm (Damn Robert Kotick!), akut an der Vercasualisierung leidet, zumindest für einen Spielertyp wie mir, der das Gefühl haben will sich in einer Welt epischen Abenteuers mit ungewissem Ausgang zu bewegen. Wer heute in WOW levelt und dabei stirbt, muss beim Spielen eingeschlafen sein. Bei Aion ist Sterben Teil des Geschäfts. Wenn einen nicht die Mobs um die Ecke bringen, was auch nicht so selten ist, dann sind es die Freunde von der anderen Seite des Abyss. Wer das Gefühl allgegenwärtiger Gefahr mag, wird bei Aion bedient, mitunter mehr, als einem lieb ist. Ich bewege mich nur mehr mit großer Vorsicht durch Regionen wie Heiron, schon beim ersten Schritt aus einen Elyos-Stützpunkt hinaus beginne ich sozusagen beständig über meine Schulter zu blicken. Wer so was nicht mag, wird sich mit dem Spiel niemals anfreunden können. 

WOW kommt mir persönlich mittlerweile ein wenig vor wie ein Fastfood-Restaurant, quasi der MacDonalds der MMORPGs. Man kann rasch einsteigen, erreicht schnell Ziele, wird beständig bedient, PVP geht auf quasi auf Bestellung (BGs), abseits davon tut sich ja selbst auf PVP-Server mittlerweile sehr wenig (war früher auch ganz anders, ach, diese epischen Schlachten bei Southshore und Tarrents Mühle ... lange her), und schwer ist der PVE-Teil nur mehr bei den Highend-Raids. Das muss man nicht unbedingt negativ sehen, ein Burger auf die Schnelle ist ja nicht das Schlechteste. Aber wer quasi mehr auf Slow Food steht, wer es mag sich durch die Mühen der Ebenen zu quälen um am Ende aus eigenen Kräften einen Berg zu erklimmen, der wird bei WOW nicht bedient und muss sich eben etwas anderes suchen. Das kann, muss aber nicht, Aion sein. Eine auf seine Weise ebenfalls harte Alternative wäre zb. Eve online ... nur liegt mir persönlich das SciFi-Setting nicht, ich mag Fantasy einfach lieber. Also ist es bei mir gegenwärtig Aion. Ich plage mich halt gerne, bin mitunter auf spielerische Weise ein kleiner Masochist ;-)


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> An eine absichtliche Verschiebung glaube ich indes nicht, wenn man überlegt wie lange Starcraft II schon angekündigt wurde. Und das hat ja nun null mit WoW zu tun. Blizzard kann es sich aufgrund des finanziellen Backgrounds erlauben, Spiele dann rauszubringen, wenn sie der Meinung sind, fertig zu sein.


Da bist Du imo im Irrtum. Activsion-Blizzard ist ein börsenotiertes Unternehmen, Eigentümer sind die Aktionäre. Und das bedeutet, dass es nur um Shareholdervalue geht, was wiederum meint: Gewinnmaximierung. Robert Koticks Äusserungen (Damn Robert Kotick!) wie man Spiele herstellt und vermarktet sprechen ja in der Hinsicht eine sehr klare Sprache. Wenn eine Spielerbasis auf 2 Spiele aufgeteilt wird, impliziert dies, dass für beide Spiele eine Infrastruktur zu erhalten ist, Content zu entwickeln usf. Ich möchte wetten, es wird seitens Activisions keinen größeren Launch eines MMO in Fantasy-Segment geben so lange WOW halbwegs erfolgreich ist.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Dennoch gab es auch stetigen Zuwachs in den alten Gebieten.


Das ziehe ich begründet in Zweifel. Wir wissen ja von Activision-Blizzard selber, dass die Zahlen seit Ende 2008 (auf zugegeben sehr hohem Niveau) stagnierten, und davor waren ja die Launches in Russland, Lateinamerika etc. Gib mir mal eine Quelle, dass WOW seit, na, sagen mir mal Mitte von BC, also so Mitte bis Ende 2007) in den alten Gebieten nachhaltig noch an Subscriber hinzugewinnen konnte. Ich kenne nämlich keine solche Quelle. 



Shintuargar schrieb:


> Was diese Ingame-Spielzeit-Erhebung angeht, so ist dies immer eine Frage wie die gemessen wurde. Wenn es mit dem BLASC Tool zusammenhängt, welches bekanntlich ja auch Spielzeiten speichern kann, so ist die Frage wieviele von den Buffed-Nutzern das Addon noch nutzen oder diese Spielzeitfunktion vielleicht einfach im Laufe der Zeit abgestellt haben. Ich zum Beispiel nutze BLASC schon seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr und spiele noch. Im Gegenzug könnte ich X-Fire entgegenhalten, wo WoW seit Jahren mit einer ähnlich hohen Anzahl an Spielminuten die Spitze anführt. Aber auch hier ist das Gesamtergebnis fraglich.


Deine Annahme setzt voraus, dass sich die Spielgewohnheiten der Masse der buffed- bzw. Blasc-Nutzer veränderten. Wofür ich aber keinerlei Grund sehe, sogar eher im Gegenteil, da WOWMatrix als Tool für ein Auto-Update von Addons ja nicht mehr wirklich im Rennen ist, somit sich alles im wesentlich auf Blasc oder den Curse-Client zusammendrängt. Das ist ja die Stärke des Tools, dass das Datensammeln nur nebenbei geschieht, und das Tool darüber hinaus einen effektiven Nutzen hat. Die Leute haben Blasc ja nicht oben um in den Foren etc. mit einer netten Signatur zu prunken, sondern um automatisch ihre Addons auf Vordermann zu halten. Das nebenbei ihre Spielzeiten protokolliert werden, ist den meisten vermutlich ja nicht einmal bewusst.


----------



## Stancer (15. März 2010)

Es ist nunmal Fakt, das sich mit zunehmender Popularität auch asoziale auf ein Produkt aufmerksam werden. Es gab ein Spiel, welches ebenfalls eine derartige Entwicklung durchgemacht hat.
Die Rede ist von Second Life. Ein bekannter war von Anfang an bei dem Spiel dabei allerdings beruflich. Seine Firma nutzte das Spiel um dort im Bereich Webdesign Werbung zu machen. Er erzählte, das die Leute dort sehr freundlich waren aber das änderte sich von einen auf den anderen Tag. Nämlich als die Medien begannen über das Spiel zu berichten. Er sagte man konnte geradezu mit ansehen wie sich plötzlich vermehrt Asoziale, Pädophile und pubertäre Idioten in dem Spiel herumtrieben. 

Die WoW Community war anfangs freundlicher. Die Leute legten zwar eher eine Diablo 2 Spielweise an den Tag ("Alles meins") aber so Dinge wie "Rofl, hast kein Imba Roxxor Equip, verpiss dich" hat man da nicht gehört. Dieses asoziale Verhalten kam mit der steigenden Popularität.

Die mehrheit der alten Hasen vertritt ausserdem die Meinung, das WoW dem Genre mehr geschadet als geholfen hat. Die WoW Spieler sagen immer "Durch uns ist das Genre kein Nischenprodukt mehr". Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen was daran toll sein soll, denn die Folgen habe ich eben bereits genannt. Durch WoW tritt das Genre nämlich eher auf der Stelle. Weiterentwicklung erfolgt nicht mehr in grossen Schritten, sondern in winzig kleinen. Auch wenn die Entwickler etwas neues wollen, die Geldgeber orientieren sich an WoW und deshalb darf das Produkt nicht zu viel davon abweichen, denn das wäre ein Risiko.
Seit 6 Jahren gibt es keine Veränderung. Von UO nach EQ und nach Daoc waren enorme Evolutionssprünge und dann "Zack" .... Stillstand.

Auf die sogenannten "Next Gen MMO" wartet man vergeblich und daran ist einzig und allein WoW schuld. Ohne WoW wäre man vermutlich bereits 2 Generationen weiter ! Aber alles nur theorie !


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Na, das ist ein wenig zu kurzfristig gedacht. Gewiss, WOW war der erste Megaseller, aber zu der Zeit - also dem Entwicklungszeitraum und Release-Datum von WOW - waren schon einige MMORPGs auf dem Markt, etliche in Planung, manche in der Umsetzung. Und vieles, sogar sehr vieles von dem, was WOW brachte, gab es in damals schon existierenden Spielen. Die große Innovation von Blizzard war nicht selber weiß Gott wie originell gewesen zu sein, sondern das Gute, dass es in den verschiedenen schon existierenden Spielen schon gab, in einem Spiel zusammengefasst zu haben, sozusagen das Beste von allem auf einem Teller.



Naja, ich hab auch mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass WoW orginell wäre. Vor der PS1 gab es auch schon Konsolen. Nur konnte erst Sony Käuferschichten mobilisieren, die mit Nintendo und Sega nichts mehr anfangen konnten. 




Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal Fakt, das sich mit zunehmender Popularität auch asoziale auf ein Produkt aufmerksam werden. Es gab ein Spiel, welches ebenfalls eine derartige Entwicklung durchgemacht hat.
> Die Rede ist von Second Life. Ein bekannter war von Anfang an bei dem Spiel dabei allerdings beruflich. Seine Firma nutzte das Spiel um dort im Bereich Webdesign Werbung zu machen. Er erzählte, das die Leute dort sehr freundlich waren aber das änderte sich von einen auf den anderen Tag. Nämlich als die Medien begannen über das Spiel zu berichten. Er sagte man konnte geradezu mit ansehen wie sich plötzlich vermehrt Asoziale, Pädophile und pubertäre Idioten in dem Spiel herumtrieben.


Sorry, aber Second Live und MMOs haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Ich würde Second Live auch nicht als Spiel bezeichnen, es war in erster Linie ein Medienhype und ein Internetexperiment.



Stancer schrieb:


> Die WoW Community war anfangs freundlicher. Die Leute legten zwar eher eine Diablo 2 Spielweise an den Tag ("Alles meins") aber so Dinge wie "Rofl, hast kein Imba Roxxor Equip, verpiss dich" hat man da nicht gehört. Dieses asoziale Verhalten kam mit der steigenden Popularität.


Ja, das alte Lied. Ich hab in meiner Zeit in WoW nie Erfahrungen diesbezüglich machen müssen. Die beiden Gilden, in denen ich war, bestanden ausschließlich aus ganz entspannten Leuten, die alle mehr oder weniger weit über 20
waren. Auch mit dem Dungeonfinder habe ich kaum schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt, und wenn müsste man sich halt die Quote anschauen. Wenn von 10runs einmal einer wegen den Leuten nervt, dann ist das für mich vollkommen in Ordnung.



Stancer schrieb:


> Die mehrheit der alten Hasen vertritt ausserdem die Meinung, das WoW dem Genre mehr geschadet als geholfen hat. Die WoW Spieler sagen immer "Durch uns ist das Genre kein Nischenprodukt mehr". Ich kann bis heute nicht verstehen was daran toll sein soll, denn die Folgen habe ich eben bereits genannt. Durch WoW tritt das Genre nämlich eher auf der Stelle. Weiterentwicklung erfolgt nicht mehr in grossen Schritten, sondern in winzig kleinen. Auch wenn die Entwickler etwas neues wollen, die Geldgeber orientieren sich an WoW und deshalb darf das Produkt nicht zu viel davon abweichen, denn das wäre ein Risiko.
> Seit 6 Jahren gibt es keine Veränderung. Von UO nach EQ und nach Daoc waren enorme Evolutionssprünge und dann "Zack" .... Stillstand.


Und woher kennst du die Meinung der Mehrheit der alten Hasen? Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die WoW-Spieler immer sagen, dass du durch sie, das Genre kein Nischenprodukt mehr ist. Aber egal, scheinbar hast du es (heute?) mit Generalisierungen. 
Was daran gut ist? Erst einmal werden verschiedene Firmen auf das Genre aufmerksam und versuchen ihr Stück vom Kuchen abzuschneiden, das führt im besten Fall zu einer Variation und Diversifizierung des Genres (von WoW bis Eve und Mortal). Da Konkurrenz im allgemeinen das Geschäft belebt, sind die Entwickler genötigt, ihre Produkte weiter zu entwickeln. Zusätzlich werden Standards etabliert, ohne die kein Betreiber mehr auskommen können sollte (Lokalisierungen, Support, verschieden Bezahloptionen, stabile Infrastruktur, intuitive Bedienung,...).




Stancer schrieb:


> Auf die sogenannten "Next Gen MMO" wartet man vergeblich und daran ist einzig und allein WoW schuld. Ohne WoW wäre man vermutlich bereits 2 Generationen weiter ! Aber alles nur theorie !


Ja, verbrennt die Hexe!!!!! Warum ausgerechnet WoW Schuld sein soll, wenn dir niemand dein Traum-MMO programmieren will, kann ich mir zwar nicht erklären, aber die Zeit, wo ein paar Freaks in ihrer Garage Computerspiele programmiert haben, ist schon lange vorbei. In der ganzen Gamingindustrie sind Inovationen selten geworden (und waren auch zur C64er Zeit nicht häufig), das liegt daran, dass Schema-F sich besser kalkulieren lässt. 
Wie soll denn eigentlich ein "Next Gen MMO" aussehen?


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab auch mit keiner Silbe erwähnt, dass WoW orginell wäre. Vor der PS1 gab es auch schon Konsolen. Nur konnte erst Sony Käuferschichten mobilisieren, die mit Nintendo und Sega nichts mehr anfangen konnten.


Nein, aber Du hast behauptet, WOW hätte die MMORPGs aus der "Freak-Ecke" geholt, und das stimmt nicht. MMOs waren zwar damals noch kein Massenprodukt wie heute, aber schon damals nichts mehr weswegen man als "Freak" angesehen wurde. Dieses Stadium lag da schon einige Jahre zurück. WOW baute auf Grund, der von anderen vorbereitet worden war. Das allerdings nach damaligen Maßstäben gediegen und mit großem Erfolg.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Nein, aber Du hast behauptet, WOW hätte die MMORPGs aus der "Freak-Ecke" geholt, und das stimmt nicht. MMOs waren zwar damals noch kein Massenprodukt wie heute, aber schon damals nichts mehr weswegen man als "Freak" angesehen wurde. Dieses Stadium lag da schon einige Jahre zurück. WOW baute auf Grund, der von anderen vorbereitet worden war. Das allerdings nach damaligen Maßstäben gediegen und mit großem Erfolg.



Wir können uns jetzt, wenn du möchtest, über den Begriff "Freak-Ecke" unterhalten. Bevor die PS1 raus kam, war es für Menschen in meinem damaligen Alter nicht mehr gerade cool, Super Nintendo zu spielen. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass du damals nicht schräg angeschaut wurdest, wenn du deinen Nichtzockerkumples erzählt hast, dass du mit deinem Helden und mit anderen zusammen Drachen in einem Internetspiel bekämpfst. Ich hab von 16 bis 19 viel DSA und AD&D gezockt, das waren freaky Hobbys, so ähnlich dürfte es wohl auch mit UO und Everquest gewesen sein.


----------



## Braamséry (15. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Isch hätt da mal ne Frag - welches Level hat eigentlich dein höchster Char? Es gibt da nämlich ein kleines Problem, auf das der geneigte Spieler erst stößt wenn er selbst einen Endvierziger hat. Die Erkenntnis nämlich, das es an der Spitze einsam ist.
> 
> "Man macht Inis oder erledigt Quests in verschiedenen Elitegebieten mit Freunden und Standardgroups" gibt es nicht. Mangels Masse. Wenn du mal wirklich Spass haben willst, dann schau dir doch mal auf der Aion-Homepage die Lifestatistik der Serverpopulation an. Unter dem ersten großen Balken auf der linken Seite steht "Lvl 10-20, 65%", unter dem kleinen Strich auf der rechten Seite steht "Lvl 46-50, 2%". Und das virtuelle Leben gibt auch genau diese Statistik wieder. Warum wohl versuche ich schon seit Wochen vergeblich in lvl50 Inis zu kommen um endlich die letzten Quests der Kampagne abschließen zu können? Es sind keine Leute da. Das Endgame ist ein Sologame.
> 
> ...



Die fragen bei uns vor allem nach SH doch recht oft und man kann in unten und oben doch gut leveln.

Die anderen Inis dauern vllt etwas länger wenn man eine grp noch sucht, aber das ist zum anfang jeden mmorpgs nicht anders.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wir können uns jetzt, wenn du möchtest, über den Begriff "Freak-Ecke" unterhalten. Bevor die PS1 raus kam, war es für Menschen in meinem damaligen Alter nicht mehr gerade cool, Super Nintendo zu spielen. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass du damals nicht schräg angeschaut wurdest, wenn du deinen Nichtzockerkumples erzählt hast, dass du mit deinem Helden und mit anderen zusammen Drachen in einem Internetspiel bekämpfst. Ich hab von 16 bis 19 viel DSA und AD&D gezockt, das waren freaky Hobbys, so ähnlich dürfte es wohl auch mit UO und Everquest gewesen sein.



Nein, ich wurde nicht schräg angeschaut. In den Jahren vor WOW-Release - wurden in meinem Bekanntenkreis eine Menge PC-Rollenspiele/Fantasy-Spiele gespielt. Eigentlich war es sogar so, dass jene, die Zugang zu solchen Spielen hatten bzw. zu Hause zocken konnten, von jenen, denen das nicht möglich war, beneidet wurden. Der Unterschied ist vielleicht das Medium. Freaks waren die, die sich zu Hause versammelten und dort DSA spielten. Cool waren die Leute, die vor dem PC saßen und, na, sagen wir mal Wizardry VIII spielten oder Diablo II. Oder sich in DAOC mit anderen Spielern prügelten.


----------



## Stancer (15. März 2010)

Hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung, vielleicht war es je nach Region unterschiedlich.

Ende der 90er galt man als UO Spieler als Nerd und P&P Spieler als Freak. In meiner Abschlussklasse 1996 gab es neben mir nur einen einzigen P&P Spieler und wir galten als "Freaks", der andere hat sogar LARP gespielt und galt sogar in meinen Augen als Freak 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Während der Ausbildung gab es in der ganzen Klasse auf der Berufsschule nur 3 Leute (von 25), die ein Onlinespiel gespielt haben. Schau mal heute in die Schulklassen. Da ist das Bild genau umgekehrt. Da biste "out" wenn du sowas nicht spielst.

Und hast du mal geschaut wie oft dieses "Wir haben das Genre bekannt gemacht" hier im forum auftaucht ? Das lieste eigentlich in jedem Thread mehrfach, wo es um genau das gleiche geht wie hier !

Und auch wenn Second Life kein wirkliches MMO ist, der Niedgang kam mit der Popularität. Das Spiel gab es bereits einige Zeit bevor der Medienboom begann und dort war die Welt noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Sorry, aber Second Live und MMOs haben nichts miteinander zu tun. Ich würde Second Live auch nicht als Spiel bezeichnen, es war in erster Linie ein Medienhype und ein Internetexperiment.


MASSIVELY. MULTIPLAYER. ONLINE. ROLE. PLAYING. GAME
so what? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (15. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwie anders in Erinnerung, vielleicht war es je nach Region unterschiedlich.
> 
> Ende der 90er galt man als UO Spieler als Nerd und P&P Spieler als Freak. In meiner Abschlussklasse 1996 gab es neben mir nur einen einzigen P&P Spieler und wir galten als "Freaks", der andere hat sogar LARP gespielt und galt sogar in meinen Augen als Freak
> 
> ...



War bei mir auch so, ich hab 94 die Schule abgeschlossen (jedenfalls den ersten Bildungsweg). Und LARP war mir auch immer etwas zu strange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da Uo erst 98 raus kam (oder?), gab es folglich auch gar keine, die das spielten. Als ich dann mein Abi nach geholt habe, war ich als PC-Gamer (Baldur´s Gate, Quake3 und Half-Life) sogar so ziemlich der einzige.


----------



## Boccanegra (15. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so, ich hab 94 die Schule abgeschlossen (jedenfalls den ersten Bildungsweg). Und LARP war mir auch immer etwas zu strange
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich schätze LARP, aber auch schon P&P-Runden, das war so die Wasserscheide zum "freakigen" hin. PC-Spiele wie Baldurs Gate, Wizardry 8, dann Diablo I & II, waren aber bei uns echte Renner, das galt dann schon als cool. Das war so die Zeit, wo das I-net allmählich Einzug hielt bei den Privathaushalten. Eigentlich eine echte technische und mediale Revolution, und dabei noch gar nicht so lange her, nicht viel mehr als 10 Jahre.


----------



## Shintuargar (15. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Das ziehe ich begründet in Zweifel. Wir wissen ja von Activision-Blizzard selber, dass die Zahlen seit Ende 2008 (auf zugegeben sehr hohem Niveau) stagnierten, und davor waren ja die Launches in Russland, Lateinamerika etc. Gib mir mal eine Quelle, dass WOW seit, na, sagen mir mal Mitte von BC, also so Mitte bis Ende 2007) in den alten Gebieten nachhaltig noch an Subscriber hinzugewinnen konnte. Ich kenne nämlich keine solche Quelle.



Ich bezog mich auf die Zeit vom Europa-Release im Februar 2005 bis Ende 2008 (also dem Release von WotLK). Da WoW nicht von Beginn an 11,5 Millionen aktive Accounts hatte, kann das Spiel also nicht der megamäßige Müll gewesen sein, den man nur aus Mangel an Alternativen gespielt hat, so wie uns Nahemis weismachen wollte (nur deswegen habe ich die steigenden Spielerzahlen hergezogen). Und wenn es so einfach wäre, "Müll" in anderen Sprachzonen/Regionen zu releasen, dann frage ich mich, wieso andere das nur zögerlich tun? Weil solch ein Zusatzaufwand meistens nur lohnt, wenn man auch mit dem entsprechenden Umsatz rechnet. Und natürlich im besten Fall noch seinen Gewinn rauszieht. Dafür muss aber das Produkt stimmen.

Mit Zahlen kann ich nicht dienen. Laut Wikipedia waren die meisten Releases 2005 (http://de.wikipedia....rld_of_Warcraft), einzig die russische Version fällt mit 2008 aus dem Rahmen (die Liste scheint aber nicht vollständig zu sein). Aber auch hier kann man nur vermuten, wieviele Leute vorher schon mit der englischen Version gespielt haben, und somit nicht beim Release als Neukunde zu zählen sind. Ich stütze mich also durchaus nur auf Vermutungen und eigene Erfahrungen während dieser Zeit, vermute aber, du machst das selbe. Würde mich stark wundern, wenn du konkrete Zahlen hättest, die deine Vermutungen als Fakten bestätigen. Wie dem auch sei, in erster Linie ging es um Nahemis merkwürdiges Argument, die mich zu der Aussage hinreißen lies. 



> Deine Annahme setzt voraus, dass sich die Spielgewohnheiten der Masse der buffed- bzw. Blasc-Nutzer veränderten. Wofür ich aber keinerlei Grund sehe, sogar eher im Gegenteil, da WOWMatrix als Tool für ein Auto-Update von Addons ja nicht mehr wirklich im Rennen ist, somit sich alles im wesentlich auf Blasc oder den Curse-Client zusammendrängt. Das ist ja die Stärke des Tools, dass das Datensammeln nur nebenbei geschieht, und das Tool darüber hinaus einen effektiven Nutzen hat. Die Leute haben Blasc ja nicht oben um in den Foren etc. mit einer netten Signatur zu prunken, sondern um automatisch ihre Addons auf Vordermann zu halten. Das nebenbei ihre Spielzeiten protokolliert werden, ist den meisten vermutlich ja nicht einmal bewusst.



Das eine hat m.E. nichts mit dem anderen zu tun. Man kann seine Addons per BLASC auf dem laufenden halten, und trotzdem in den Optionen die Spielzeitanzeige deaktivieren. Ich zum Beispiel habe die auch schnell deaktiviert. Denn leider geben solche Zahlen recht schnell eine Angriffsfläche, wenn diese fix einsehbar sind. Du setzt hingegen auch einfach voraus, dass sich die wenigsten bewusst sind, dass diese Spielzeiten gespeichert werden. Auch hier können wir es beide nicht genau wissen, ob es tatsächlich so ist (es sei denn wir befragen jeden Buffed-Nutzer persönlich, aber selbst da kann man sich nicht sicher sein, ob er die Wahrheit sagt), deswegen halte ich nichts davon, irgendwelche Statistiken als Grundlage zu nehmen, wo man sich gar nicht sicher sein kann, wie diese Ergebnisse zustande gekommen sind. Siehe X-Fire, welches mir diesbezüglich ja sogar in die Hände spielen würde. Ich meine aber sogar, BLASC fragt einen, ob die Spielzeiten protokolliert werden sollen. Wie gesagt, hab es schon länger nicht mehr auf der Platte.



> Da bist Du imo im Irrtum. Activsion-Blizzard ist ein börsenotiertes Unternehmen, Eigentümer sind die Aktionäre. Und das bedeutet, dass es nur um Shareholdervalue geht, was wiederum meint: Gewinnmaximierung. Robert Koticks Äusserungen (Damn Robert Kotick!) wie man Spiele herstellt und vermarktet sprechen ja in der Hinsicht eine sehr klare Sprache. Wenn eine Spielerbasis auf 2 Spiele aufgeteilt wird, impliziert dies, dass für beide Spiele eine Infrastruktur zu erhalten ist, Content zu entwickeln usf. Ich möchte wetten, es wird seitens Activisions keinen größeren Launch eines MMO in Fantasy-Segment geben so lange WOW halbwegs erfolgreich ist.



Bei der Gewinnmaximierung und über Herrn Kotick sind wir uns einig, das steht außer Frage. Nur was ich mich stattdessen frage (auch wenn deine Argumentation durchaus was schlüssiges hat): Was hat es dann für einen Sinn, Diablo III so früh anzukündigen? Hätte man doch auch warten können, bis WoW am "auslaufen" ist und dann die Bombe platzen lassen. Zumal ein Spiel, was immer länger in der Entwicklung ist, Gefahr läuft beim Release nicht mehr up-to-date zu sein. Und nun das in meinen Augen viel wichtigere: Woher will man wissen, wie lange WoW noch erfolgreich sein wird? Das ist noch gar nicht abzusehen. Da das nächste Addon nur bis Level 85 geht, könnte es drauf hindeuten, dass man bis zur 100 noch viele Addons reinpacken möchte (Achtung, wieder eine Spekulation meinerseits). Selbst wenn man Blizzard unterstellen wollte, die Spieler absichtlich zu vergraulen, so scheint das ja auch nicht aufzugehen, da die Abozahlen seit 2008 ja relativ stabil sind, obwohl es seitdem keine neuen Releases gab.

Zumal Diablo III nicht mit einem herkömmlichen MMO zu vergleichen ist, es gibt keine "festen" Weltserver, keine richtige persistente Welt, eigentlich ist alles instanziert gbzw. größtenteils zufallsgeneriert. Wenn das so läuft wie bei Diablo II, kannst du dein eigenes Spiel passwortgeschützt eröffnen ohne jemals einen anderen zu dir reinzulassen. Das kann man eher mit einem Egoshooter vergleichen, wo man sich die Maps aussucht und entscheidet, ob man da spielen möchte. Das ist bei WoW ja nun nicht gegeben, außer in den Dungeons.

Ich bleibe dabei, WENN Konkurrenz aus dem eigenen Hause, dann das "andere" Blizzard MMO. Aber bis das erscheint, wird WoW sowieso nur noch von Liebhabern gespielt.


----------



## Shintuargar (16. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Wir können uns jetzt, wenn du möchtest, über den Begriff "Freak-Ecke" unterhalten. Bevor die PS1 raus kam, war es für Menschen in meinem damaligen Alter nicht mehr gerade cool, Super Nintendo zu spielen. Ich glaube eigentlich nicht, dass du damals nicht schräg angeschaut wurdest, wenn du deinen Nichtzockerkumples erzählt hast, dass du mit deinem Helden und mit anderen zusammen Drachen in einem Internetspiel bekämpfst. Ich hab von 16 bis 19 viel DSA und AD&D gezockt, das waren freaky Hobbys, so ähnlich dürfte es wohl auch mit UO und Everquest gewesen sein.



Ich war damals froh, meinen eigenen C64 zu haben. Leider hatten die meisten da schon einen Amiga 500 mit 1 MB Speicher, die waren dann logischerweise öfters Ziel von Besuchern, weil ein C64 natürlich nicht mehr "cool" genug war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was das "Freak" sein angeht, so kommt es auf das Umfeld an. Wer sich mit Gleichgesinnten - egal in welchem Bereich - umgibt, der wird natürlich nie als Freak angesehen. Kommt man aber in eine Gruppe, die andere Interessen hat, dann geht dieses "abstempeln" leider sehr schnell. Glücklicherweise war Gaming in meinem Bekanntenkreis nie ein Problem.

Mittlerweile zähle ich 33 Lenze und zocke immer noch, ich glaube das legt man nie so richitg ab. Selbst Kumpels, die verheiratet sind erkämpfen sich ihre Spielzeiten hart. Ob ihre Frauen sie für Freaks halten, ist mir allerdings nicht bekannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (16. März 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Bei der Gewinnmaximierung und über Herrn Kotick sind wir uns einig, das steht außer Frage. Nur was ich mich stattdessen frage (auch wenn deine Argumentation durchaus was schlüssiges hat): Was hat es dann für einen Sinn, Diablo III so früh anzukündigen?


Die Ankündigung erfolgte noch vor der Fusion mit - oder besser: in Activision. Seit damals hat Robert Kotick das letzte Wort (und dass ich den Herren nicht leiden kann - unter anderem, weil ich glaube, dass die Änderungen am Gameplay, die seit Mitte 2008, vor allem seit LK, bei WOW Einzug hielten, von ihm aus Gründen der Profitmaximierung veranlasst wurden - dass ich den Herren nicht leiden kann, ist ja kein großes Geheimnis ... Damn Robert Kotick!).  Und seit dem wird von Jahr zu Jahr das Release-Datum weiter nach hinten gelegt. Jetzt soll es, wie es heißt, noch nicht einmal mehr 2011 sein, sondern erst 2012, also 5 Jahre nach der Präsentation auf der Blizzard Entertainment Worldwide Invitational in Paris. Ich bin, auch wenn ich es natürlich nicht belegen kann, überzeugt, dass Diablo III bewusst als starkes Zugpferd zurückgehalten wird für die Zeit, zu der WOW zu straucheln beginnt und die Einkünfte daraus langsam einzubrechen beginnen. Diablo hatte nämlich seinerzeit keine kleine Fangemeinde, und es gibt viele, die geradezu sehnsüchtig darauf warten. 

Jedenfalls ist es gewiss nicht im Sinne von Activision die WOW-Spieler zu vergraulen, im Gegenteil. Sie werden versuchen die Kuh so lange zu melken wie sie nur Milch gibt. Und wenn sie allmählich trocken fällt, tja, dann schiebt man sehr schnell ein neues Produkt - eine neue Kuh - auf den Markt. Das neue MMO, an dem sie basteln, wurde erstmals 2007 angekündigt, und erst mit 2007 und dann 2008 sind Tom Chilton und Jeffrey Kaplan zu dem neuen MMO abgestellt wurden (Kaplan ist dessen Lead Designer  und erst seit Februar 2009 full time bei diesem Projekt). Mit anderen Worten: das neue MMO ist wohl noch ein gut Stück weit weg vom Fertigwerden. Soll übrigens im Bereich von SciFi angesiedelt sein, ein Setting, das ich persönlich ja nicht so mag.


----------



## Virthu (16. März 2010)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Zumal Diablo III nicht mit einem herkömmlichen MMO zu vergleichen ist, es gibt keine "festen" Weltserver, keine richtige persistente Welt, eigentlich ist alles instanziert gbzw. größtenteils zufallsgeneriert. Wenn das so läuft wie bei Diablo II, kannst du dein eigenes Spiel passwortgeschützt eröffnen ohne jemals einen anderen zu dir reinzulassen. Das kann man eher mit einem Egoshooter vergleichen, wo man sich die Maps aussucht und entscheidet, ob man da spielen möchte. Das ist bei WoW ja nun nicht gegeben, außer in den Dungeons.



findest du nicht, dass wow immer mehr in diese richtung entwickelt wurde? mit dem dungeonfinder ist die offene welt wohl endgültig überflüssig geworden. man stelle sich in die stadt und warte, bis man in die instanz geportet wird. ob für pvp oder pve, ist egal.
man macht also die ganze zeit genau das gleiche, wie in diablo 1/2 : bossruns für fette loots.


----------



## Zomgitsrub (16. März 2010)

Ihr schweift vom Thema ab,verlange n /close oder ne Neueröffnung in nem WoW-/allgemeinem MMO-Forum.
Werde bald auch mit Aion beginnen,hab mich informiert,meiner Meinung nach n tolles Spiel,das endlich nochmal zum Grinden bewegt und n tolles PvPvE-System hat.Die Klassen sind super,werde voraussichtlich einen Chanter spielen,weil das eine reine Supporterklasse ist und ich solche noch nie testen konnte,da ich bis dato bloß WoW gespielt habe.
Auf jeden Fall freue ich mich und würde jedem,der einen Kauf in Erwägung zieht,empfehlen,sich ein bisschen zu informieren,man bekommt auch außerhalb der Foren super Informationen!!Auch wäre 'youtube.com' eine Alternative((Videoguides etc.)) =)
Liebe Grüße&vergesst nicht,wie der Thread heißt..


----------



## Shintuargar (16. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Die Ankündigung erfolgte noch vor der Fusion mit - oder besser: in Activision. Seit damals hat Robert Kotick das letzte Wort (und dass ich den Herren nicht leiden kann - unter anderem, weil ich glaube, dass die Änderungen am Gameplay, die seit Mitte 2008, vor allem seit LK, bei WOW Einzug hielten, von ihm aus Gründen der Profitmaximierung veranlasst wurden - dass ich den Herren nicht leiden kann, ist ja kein großes Geheimnis ... Damn Robert Kotick!).



Du hast recht, Diablo III wurde kurz vor der Fusionsbekannntgabe angekündigt. Da ich mir da jetzt selbst nicht sicher war, habe ich mal nachgeschaut: Ankündigung Diablo III war am 28.06.08, die Fusion am 10.07.08. Unter diesen Umständen könnte natürlich dein Szenario zutreffen.

Was die Änderungen bei WoW betrifft, so empfinde ich nicht alle als negativ. Eineinhalb Jahre auf einen Drop zu hoffen, der nie kam ist nicht so spannend. Dann lieber doch das Markensystem, wo man notfalls einen guten Ersatz oder Einstieg herbekommt. Ebenso wie die Token eine gute Sache sind. Ich sag nur T2-Hexerhose bei Ragnaros und kein Hexer dabei. Die Liste könnte ich noch fortführen. Aber da ist es wohl Geschmackssache. Wäre WoW heute noch wie Classic, würde ich wohl nicht mehr spielen. Wohl auch ein Grund, wieso AION mich nie längerfristig binden kann (obwohl ich aktuell bissel spiele, will den Monat ja nicht verkommen lassen und probiere mich an einem anderen Char)




> Jedenfalls ist es gewiss nicht im Sinne von Activision die WOW-Spieler zu vergraulen, im Gegenteil. Sie werden versuchen die Kuh so lange zu melken wie sie nur Milch gibt. Und wenn sie allmählich trocken fällt, tja, dann schiebt man sehr schnell ein neues Produkt - eine neue Kuh - auf den Markt. Das neue MMO, an dem sie basteln, wurde erstmals 2007 angekündigt, und erst mit 2007 und dann 2008 sind Tom Chilton und Jeffrey Kaplan zu dem neuen MMO abgestellt wurden (Kaplan ist dessen Lead Designer  und erst seit Februar 2009 full time bei diesem Projekt). Mit anderen Worten: das neue MMO ist wohl noch ein gut Stück weit weg vom Fertigwerden. Soll übrigens im Bereich von SciFi angesiedelt sein, ein Setting, das ich persönlich ja nicht so mag.



Dann müssen sie von Diablo III aber überzeugt sein. Wer weiß welche Hardware-/Softwaretrends es dann gibt, denen man möglicherweise nicht so schnell Rechnung tragen kann. Oder andere Entwickler bringen einen ähnlichen Kracher auf den Markt. Du hast doch bestimmt schon einmal von Torchlight gehört, oder? Das spielt sich nahezu identisch wie Diablo, nur schon jetzt in 3D. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Torchlight weiter entwickelt und ausgebaut werden soll. Was wiederum für Blizzard heisst, sie müssen zum Releasezeitpunkt einen Kracher bringen, besonders in einem Bereich des Spiels, wo andere Spiele dies nicht bieten. Gut, ich bin natürlich kein Marktingstratege und auch kein Experte in Sachen wirtschaftliches Vorgehen in einem Unternehmen, aber ich halte das künstliche herauszögern eines Produktes zugunsten eines anderen für gewagt. Wenngleich ich es natürlich nicht für unmöglich halte, von daher kannst du natürlich auch Recht haben.

@Virthu

Nein, find ich jetzt nicht. Während du in Diablo etliche Bossruns hintereinander machen kannst (neue Spieleröffnung vorausgesetzt), geht das in WoW nunmal nicht, da man im extremsten Fall (Raidbosse) bekanntlich eine Woche warten muss, bis die ID resettet wurde. Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst. Andererseits war es vorher ja auch nicht so viel anders. Meistens haben nur zwei Leute den Weg zur Instanz auf sich genommen, um die anderen zu porten. Wenn überhaupt, oft hat es zehn Minuten gedauert, bis die ersten sich mal in Bewegung gesetzt haben. Die ständige Welt gibt es ja weiterhin, der Unterschied ist, vor den kleinen Instanzen sieht man kaum noch jemanden stehen. Beim farmen, (Daily)Quests absolvieren trifft man meiner Meinung nach noch genausoviele wie vorher. Der größten Vorteil des Dungeonfinders ist in meinen Augen, willkürlich mit meist fremden Leuten zusammen zu kommen. Das sind mal negative, aber auch oft positive Erfahrungen dabei.


----------



## La Saint (16. März 2010)

Zomgitsrub schrieb:


> Ihr schweift vom Thema ab,verlange n /close oder ne Neueröffnung in nem WoW-/allgemeinem MMO-Forum.
> Werde bald auch mit Aion beginnen,...
> Liebe Grüße&vergesst nicht,wie der Thread heißt..


Wer bist DU denn? Gibt es hier nicht eine Newbie-Ecke im Forum? Vielleicht solltest du dort erstmal ein bißchen probeposten.




Stancer schrieb:


> Die mehrheit der alten Hasen vertritt ausserdem die Meinung, das WoW dem Genre mehr geschadet als geholfen hat. ...
> Seit 6 Jahren gibt es keine Veränderung. Von UO nach EQ und nach Daoc waren enorme Evolutionssprünge und dann "Zack" .... Stillstand.
> Auf die sogenannten "Next Gen MMO" wartet man vergeblich und daran ist einzig und allein WoW schuld. Ohne WoW wäre man vermutlich bereits 2 Generationen weiter ! Aber alles nur theorie !


Ja, ja, die Mehrheit der alten Hasen. Diese Hardcore-MMORPGler der ersten Stunde, die noch heute UO, EQ und DaoC nachtrauern. Wenn ich zynisch wäre, würde ich in Umkehrung einer bekannten Empfehlung an WoWler sagen, warum geht ihr dann nicht nach UO, EQ und DaoC zurück? Die Server sind doch noch online? Und so schlecht kann die Grafik doch garnicht sein. Vor allem, wenn immer wieder gesagt wird, Gameplay ist alles. Grafik, komfortable GUI und AddOns sind nur Teufelswerk. Der wahre RPGler kann auch mit PacMan ein Rollenspiel spielen.

Aber ich bin nicht zynisch. Ich bin nur neugierig. Zum Beispiel würde mich interessieren, warum Vanguard so geflopped ist. Das ist ein Game, das explizit von Hardcore-MMORPGlern für Hardcore-MMORPGler entwickelt wurde. Ich zitiere mal: _

McQuaid und Buttler wollen lt. eigenen Angaben ein Spiel unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Herausforderung und Spieltiefe entwickeln, was bewusst nicht dem Konzept des Massenvertriebs (Everquest, WoW) entspricht_. 

Wer die beiden Herren nicht kennt, das waren Entwickler von Everquest und die Gründer der Firma Sigil Games, den Machern von Vanguard. 

Aber anstatt das die alten Hasen sich mit Begeisterung auf Vanguard gestürzt hätten und dort ihren Lebensabend verbringen, hängen sie in LotR, Wow, Aion und anderen aktuellen Games rum, schimpfen über die Community und fabulieren von der guten alten Zeit.

Ist das vielleicht auch eine Form von Rollenspiel? Seltsam.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Torrance (16. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Mehrheit der alten Hasen. Diese Hardcore-MMORPGler der ersten Stunde, die noch heute UO, EQ und DaoC nachtrauern. Wenn ich zynisch wäre, würde ich in Umkehrung einer bekannten Empfehlung an WoWler sagen, warum geht ihr dann nicht nach UO, EQ und DaoC zurück? Die Server sind doch noch online? Und so schlecht kann die Grafik doch garnicht sein. Vor allem, wenn immer wieder gesagt wird, Gameplay ist alles. Grafik, komfortable GUI und AddOns sind nur Teufelswerk. Der wahre RPGler kann auch mit PacMan ein Rollenspiel spielen.



Ganz einfach und ich wiederhole mich ja gerne für dich :

Ich spiele kein DAoC mehr, da meine gesamten DAoC Freunde entweder aufgehört haben oder was anderes Spielen. Und diese anderen Spiele habe mitgespielt. Irgendwann hat sich das alles zerlaufen und ich bin mehr oder weniger alleine zurückgeblieben. Nun musste ich mir also neue Leute suchen, hab es bei WoW versucht, bin zu Lotro und AION gekommen und war verwundert, wie anderes die Community war. Letzlich ist für mich nicht das Spiel entscheident, sondern wie die Leute in diesen Spiel sind und bei aller liebe, die WoWler schneiden da am schlechtesten ab. 

Und Addons wie sie von WoW verwendet werden sind auch Teufelswerk oder wie die ganzen Leutchen sich nennen die diese Herstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





La schrieb:


> Aber anstatt das die alten Hasen sich mit Begeisterung auf Vanguard gestürzt hätten und dort ihren Lebensabend verbringen, hängen sie in LotR, Wow, Aion und anderen aktuellen Games rum, schimpfen über die Community und fabulieren von der guten alten Zeit.



Siehe oben, da nur WoW es ist wo die Leute recht egoistisch daher kommen. Es mag Ausnahmen geben. Aber die sind mir in den 2.5 Jahren WoW kaum bis garnicht unter die Augen gekommen, sonst würde ich vermutlich immernoch WoW spielen, ohne die ganzen Massen an Addons. Ausser ein paar... vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Froher Torrance levelt vor sich hin und bestaunt die Welt die andere für ihn geschaffen haben.


----------



## Helmchen123 (16. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Ja, ja, die Mehrheit der alten Hasen. Diese Hardcore-MMORPGler der ersten Stunde, die noch heute UO, EQ und DaoC nachtrauern. Wenn ich zynisch wäre, würde ich in Umkehrung einer bekannten Empfehlung an WoWler sagen, warum geht ihr dann nicht nach UO, EQ und DaoC zurück?



Wenn von SOE ein SWG pre cu Server bei patch 1.4 wars glaub eröffnet werden würde, könnten meinetwegen D3, SW:tor und wasweissich rauskommen aber die Entscheidung wäre klar. Will damit sagen, meisst wurden alte MMORPG´s zu Tode gepatcht da machts halt einfach keinen Sinn mehr drauf einzuloggen weil aus dem Orginal irgendein Brei geworden ist, darunter zB auch wow.

@ Topic damit es nicht zu OT wird was hier ja schon geahndet wird... Aion ist doof usw. ihr wisst schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Wenn von SOE ein SWG pre cu Server bei patch 1.4 wars glaub eröffnet werden würde, könnten meinetwegen D3, SW:tor und wasweissich rauskommen aber die Entscheidung wäre klar. Will damit sagen, meisst wurden alte MMORPG´s zu Tode gepatcht da machts halt einfach keinen Sinn mehr drauf einzuloggen weil aus dem Orginal irgendein Brei geworden ist, darunter zB auch wow.



Genau so ist es. Irgendwann ist auch aus dem besten MMO mal die Luft raus und man soll aufhören, wenns am schönsten ist. Ich hab 6 Jahre lang Daoc gespielt und jedes Jahr war Spass pur ! Trotzdem lässt man dieses Kapitel irgendwann hinter sich und macht Platz für neue Erfahrungen ! Heute ist nun zu viel Zeit vergangen und ich will UO und Daoc in guten Erinnerungen behalten. Wenn ich es heute spielen würde, würde ich vielleicht nur noch negative Erfahrungen machen, da sich viel verändert hat und die guten Erinnerungen wären dahin !


----------



## La Saint (16. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> @ Topic damit es nicht zu OT wird was hier ja schon geahndet wird... Aion ist doof usw. ihr wisst schon
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


you made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (16. März 2010)

Vanguard gab es nur mit Englischem Client, was einige abgeschreckt haben dürfte, auserdem wurde
es zu Release von Bugs geplagt.
Hätte es nen Deutschen Client gegeben und wäre die Rückmeldung in den Foren Bugs betreffende besser
gewesen hätten sicher mehr Leute reingeschaut.


----------



## OldboyX (16. März 2010)

Geige schrieb:


> Vanguard gab es nur mit Englischem Client, was einige abgeschreckt haben dürfte, auserdem wurde
> es zu Release von Bugs geplagt.
> Hätte es nen Deutschen Client gegeben und wäre die Rückmeldung in den Foren Bugs betreffende besser
> gewesen hätten sicher mehr Leute reingeschaut.



Wobei es trotz nur Englischem Client recht erfolgreich war. Ich glaub es gab 200,000 verkaufte Einheiten und eine ganze Menge Server. Anfangs wurde das Spiel auch von jener Zielgruppe gemocht, für die es konzipiert worden war, aber dann gab es folgende Probleme:

a) Sigil ging das Geld aus und SOE "übernahm"
b) das Spiel war komplett unfertig weil der Release "gepusht" wurde
c) die Hardwareanforderungen waren utopisch für die damalige Zeit, AoC ist nichts dagegen gewesen zum Release
d) Bugs Bugs Bugs Bugs (Vanguard hat mehr noch als Aoc und WAR deshalb sehr viele Spieler verloren)
e) Von Release weg ging man mit allen Änderungen weg von dem "hardcore Konzept" und mehr in "Richtung WoW" - die eigentliche Zielgruppe wurde zunehmend frustriert
f) Die Wirschaft auf sehr vielen Servern wurde vollkommen zerstört durch einen Dupe-Bug / Exploit den man zuerst totgeschwiegen hat und dann lange nichts dagegen gemacht hat > Geschichten von "korrupten" GMs machten die Runde
g) SOE zieht die Handbremse und das Spiel kommt in den "maintenance" mode. Ein kleines Team arbeitet weiterhin am Spiel, aber es tut sich kaum noch was, nur noch "grindcontent" wird ab und zu nach. Kürzlich wurden alle geplanten "content erweiterungen" praktisch gestrichen.


----------



## Helmchen123 (16. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Wobei es trotz nur Englischem Client recht erfolgreich war. Ich glaub es gab 200,000 verkaufte Einheiten und eine ganze Menge Server. Anfangs wurde das Spiel auch von jener Zielgruppe gemocht, für die es konzipiert worden war, aber dann gab es folgende Probleme:
> 
> a) Sigil ging das Geld aus und SOE "übernahm"
> b) das Spiel war komplett unfertig weil der Release "gepusht" wurde
> ...



Nach Punkt a) hätteste schon aufhören können, was SOE so treibt da hat selbst EA respekt vor. Trotzdem recht schade das Vanguard so untergegangen ist, neben SWG eins der wenigen komplexen/guten Spiele wenns ums Crafting geht.


----------



## account14 (19. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Und warum ich mich deshalb jetzt für "coooooool", "oldschool" oder "was besseres" halten sollte, überlasse ich einfach mal deiner ausgeprägten Fantasie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du kannst es auch einfach deinem ausgeprägtem Schwachsinn überlassen, den du von dir gibst!




Lintflas schrieb:


> Und die heutige Weichei-Gamer-Generation will einfach alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert bekommen.







Lintflas schrieb:


> Dass Du allerdings deinen Charakter auf 49 leveln musstest, um festzustellen, dass AION ein blödes Spiel ist, finde ich irgendwie witzig.



Ich finde es eher köstlich, dass so "Experten" wie du, ihre Kritik zu einem Spiel abgeben,
von dem sie offensichtlich grad mal ein bischen mehr als Hälte ( wenn überhaupt ....) gesehen haben.
Ich guck mir ein Spiel ganz an bevor ich es kritisiere. Mag für dich witzig sein, für mich ist es konstruktiv.

Ich beurteile ein Restaurant auch nicht nach der Vorspeise, aber jeder wie er glaubt.


----------



## ctullhu (19. März 2010)

ui da wird mit dem erfahrungshammer gekloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und nebenbei noch geflamed! ei du bist aber ein ganz großer...
man sieht bei aion sicher schon ab ende 20 / mitte 30 (je nach typ) ob das game das richtige ist oder nicht.
das kann jeder für sich selber entscheiden.
bis 49 durchknechten und dann auf einmal kein bock mehr haben ist sicher auch legitim, aber bestimmt nicht die regel, der durchschnitt merkt es halt früher, wenn es keinen spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## account14 (20. März 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> und nebenbei noch geflamed! ei du bist aber ein ganz großer...




hihi. Immer wieder so süß! Nur gut das deine Beiträge hier so sachlich, und völlig frei von Flamerei sind.
Aber ich weiß. Kommt einfach coooler rüber wenn man das dem Gegenüber an den Kopf wirft.
Und ich will dir hier, vor den anderen Fanbois bestimmt nicht die Show stehlen, also hau nur rein....

Und zum Thema das viele schon das Spiel viel früher verlassen ist sicher Unsinn. Gibt auch genug die bis 50 spielen, um sich den
*Endcontent* anzugucken! Ich hab mit 49 die Segel gestrichen, nach dem mir meine Kumpfels auf 50 erzählt haben was so los ist.


----------



## Torrance (20. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema das viele schon das Spiel viel früher verlassen ist sicher Unsinn. Gibt auch genug die bis 50 spielen, um sich den
> Endcontent anzugucken! Ich hab mit 49 die Segel gestrichen, nach dem *mir meine Kumpfels auf 50 erzählt haben* was so los ist.



Ich lass mir auch immer erzählen, was bei Spielen so im "Endcontent" los ist, um dann in den Foren zu rennen und den Leuten von den bösen Spielen zu erlösen, die so blind durch die Gegend rennen und ein Spiel gut finden UND es ihnen auch noch Spass macht.

Und ein Zitat von dir selbst:



account14 schrieb:


> Ich guck mir *ein Spiel ganz an* bevor ich es kritisiere. Mag für dich witzig sein, für mich ist es konstruktiv.



Man beachte in beiden Ziaten das in Dickbuchstaben. Jaja,... ^^


----------



## ctullhu (20. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Und zum Thema das viele schon das Spiel viel früher verlassen ist sicher Unsinn. Gibt auch genug die bis 50 spielen, um sich den
> *Endcontent* anzugucken! Ich hab mit 49 die Segel gestrichen, nach dem mir meine Kumpfels auf 50 erzählt haben was so los ist.



ahso, erst sagst du, du guckst dir was ganz an, meckerst über die low-level-spieler und dann hörst du auf deine kumpels.
ahja...


----------



## Lintflas (21. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Du kannst es auch einfach deinem ausgeprägtem Schwachsinn überlassen, den du von dir gibst!



Gehen Dir die Argumente aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





account14 schrieb:


> Ich finde es eher köstlich, dass so "Experten" wie du, ihre Kritik zu einem Spiel abgeben,
> von dem sie offensichtlich grad mal ein bischen mehr als Hälte ( wenn überhaupt ....) gesehen haben.
> Ich guck mir ein Spiel ganz an bevor ich es kritisiere. Mag für dich witzig sein, für mich ist es konstruktiv.



Es reicht vollkommen aus, AION bis Level 35 oder 40 zu spielen, um sich ein genaues Bild von der Spielmechanik zu machen. Man muss nicht jede Instanz
und jedes Schlachtfeld selbst erspielt haben, um zu wissen wohin die Reise geht.
Und wenn Du jeden Stein in Atreia persönlich umdrehen musst, um Dir ein Bild von AION zu machen, dann muss das nicht unbedingt konstruktiv sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (21. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Es reicht vollkommen aus, AION bis Level 35 oder 40 zu spielen, um sich ein genaues Bild von der Spielmechanik zu machen. Man muss nicht jede Instanz
> und jedes Schlachtfeld selbst erspielt haben, um zu wissen wohin die Reise geht.
> Und wenn Du jeden Stein in Atreia persönlich umdrehen musst, um Dir ein Bild von AION zu machen, dann muss das nicht unbedingt konstruktiv sein.
> 
> ...




Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich aus solchen Diskussionen raushalten will, das was du da grade von dir gegeben hast  stimmt so einfach nicht. Die Spielmechanik einer jeden Klasse verändert sich zwischen Level 45 und 50 nocheinmal drastisch. Und die Gesamtmechanik sollte jeden eigentlich ab Level eins klar sein. Ein klasisches MMO ist und bleibt immer in seinen Rahmen ein MMO. Ob das grinden nun wie in WoW mit vielen bunten Quest verpackt ist, oder wie halt in Aion als grober Block rausguckt ändert nichts am Grundprinzip.


----------



## Sugarwarlock (21. März 2010)

ich glaube man kann hier noch 20 seiten über das thema schreiben. ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren. war am anfang auch sehr fasziniert von aion. musste aber feststellen, dass das spiel nichts für mich ist.


----------



## account14 (21. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich lass mir auch immer erzählen, was bei Spielen so im "Endcontent" los ist, um dann in den Foren zu rennen und den Leuten von den bösen Spielen zu erlösen, die so blind durch die Gegend rennen und ein Spiel gut finden UND es ihnen auch noch Spass macht.
> 
> Und ein Zitat von dir selbst:
> 
> ...





Hier kommt jetzt wiedermal der Verfolgugnswahn der Fanbois ganz extrem zum Vorschein!
*Wo will ich Leute vom bösen Spiel erlösen?*
Ich hab lediglich weiter vorne einen einzigen Komment zu einem Fanboi Beitrag erstellt, der wirklich absolut an den Haaren herbeigezogen war. Ich bin hier nicht einer, der seitenweise flamet, im Gegensatz zu Deinesgleichen, die mal wieder auf großer Missionierung sind!

Und diese Haarspalterei, weil ich gesagt habe ich guck ein Spiel ganz an, und war dann doch "nur" lvl 49.
Zu dieser typischen I - Tüpferlreiterei, die ja gar so Fanboi typisch ist, braucht man eigentlich nicht mehr viel sagen.

Weil 1 lvl fehlte, und mir (längjährige!) Freunde dann zeigten/berichteten das dieser abartig, hundsdämliche Extremgrind im Endeffekt auch das Endgame bestimmt, und nicht nur die lvl Phase....
Achja. Was bin ich bloß für einer.....
*kopftisch*

Aber dieses absolut kindlichen Haarspaltereien hier, sind ja absolut typisch für "Fanbois die ihr mmo verteidigen", deshalb klinke ich mich hier mal wieder aus, aus dieser Komödie.


----------



## ctullhu (21. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Aber dieses absolut kindlichen Haarspaltereien hier, sind ja absolut typisch für "Fanbois die ihr mmo verteidigen", deshalb klinke ich mich hier mal wieder aus, aus dieser Komödie.



also aus deinem mund klingt fanboi wie eine aufwertung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem... was hast du bei deiner hahnebüchenen argumentation in einem fan-forum erwartet ?

natürlich sind hier fanbois, du dummi... wo sonst ?


----------



## Boccanegra (21. März 2010)

account14 schrieb:


> Weil 1 lvl fehlte, und mir (längjährige!) Freunde dann zeigten/berichteten das dieser abartig, hundsdämliche Extremgrind im Endeffekt auch das Endgame bestimmt, und nicht nur die lvl Phase....



Es gibt kein heutiges MMO das nicht von Level 1 an bis zum sogenannten Endgame durch Grind bestimmt wird. Ob das nun Questgrind ist (töte 10 junge Tiger/Panther/Ratoren; töte 10 Tiger/Panther/Raptoren; töte 10 alte Tiger/Panther/Raptoren; bringe 25 blutige Knochenhalsketten; bringe 10 Bündel Akiris-Schilfrohr; bringe 15 Prisen Schnupftabak usw. usf.  ... vom Level 1 bis zum Endgame: immer muss man soundso viele von diesen, und soundso viele von jenen töten. Und ist man im Endgame angelangt, dann wird der Questgrind durch Rufgrind abgelöst, Grinden für den Flugdrachen in der Scherbenwelt, Grinden für den Ruf bei diversen Fraktionen für bestimmtes Equip oder bestimmte Handwerksrezepte. Dazu der Grind der Dailys für Gold und andere Dinge. Das ist nicht nur bei WOW so, sondern bei allen heutigen MMOs. Bei LOTRO zb. ist es neben dem üblichen Questgrind, der Grind für das Buch der Taten, Rufgrind, und - besonders enervierend, wie ich persönlich fand, der Handwerksgrind für den Ruf bei den Handwerksgilden (Gildenruf-Grind). 

Was es aber auch gibt, sind Spiele, die noch anderes beinhalten. Bei Aion soll das dem Konzept nach wesentlich RvR sein, speziell Schlachten um Festungen im Abyss. Wer mit einem solchen Konzept, also dem Kampf Reich vs. Reich, nichts anfangen kann, wird nur Grind sehen und über Grind schimpfen.

Aber die pure Wahrheit ist: wir können uns allenfalls darüber streiten, ob die Verpackung des Grinds in diesem oder jenem Spiel einem persönlich mehr anspricht als in anderen Spielen; über den Grind selber kann man nicht streiten, weil nur jene, die betriebsblind für das eigene Spiel sind, übersehen, dass, wie gesagt, jedes heutige MMO in der Substanz aus einem  besteht: Grind.


----------



## MrGimbel (21. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Aber die pure Wahrheit ist: wir können uns allenfalls darüber streiten, ob die Verpackung des Grinds in diesem oder jenem Spiel einem persönlich mehr anspricht als in anderen Spielen; über den Grind selber kann man nicht streiten, weil nur jene, die betriebsblind für das eigene Spiel sind, übersehen, dass, wie gesagt, jedes heutige MMO in der Substanz aus einem besteht: Grind.



Das ist natürlich richtig, allerdings ist meiner Meinung nach die Verpackung das wichtigste. Nicht nur bei MMOs sondern bei allen Spielen. In Dragon Age hau ich ständig Monster um, trotzdem wäre es nicht sonderlich motivierend, wenn ich nicht wüsste, warum ich die Monster im Magierturm verkloppe. Wenn es mir nur um EP und Ausrüstung ginge, dürfte es mich ja nicht stören, wenn Dragon Age nur aus nem Raum bestünde, in dem ständig Monster spawnen.

Man kann die Tätigkeit bei Computerspielen noch weiter runterbrechen: Man drückt als Reaktion auf optische und akustische Reize Knöpfe.
Klingt ziemlich langweilig.

Deshalb ist die Verpackung ("Warum drücke ich Knöpfe") wichtig, man baut eine Story ein, erzählt Geschichtchen. Und für mich, und vermutliche viele andere auch, ist es motivierender 10 Ebenenschreiter zu killen, um Fleisch für das Dorf der Bluthufe zu besorgen, als 10 Ebenschreiter zu killen, weil sie die einzigen Mobs sind, die ich in dem Gebiet auf meinem Level töten kann.

Mit am besten motiviert durch seine Quests und Geschichtchen im MMO-Bereich in meinen Augen Age of Conan, ich würde das schon fast mit nem Gothik 2 gleichsetzen. Trotzdem ist es natürlich genauso Grind wie Aion, WoW und Dragon Age.


----------



## nirvanager1 (21. März 2010)

Mein acc ist stillgelegt, so gut is es.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mal schaun was aus dem spiel wird in 1-2 jahren


----------



## Torrance (21. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Deshalb ist die Verpackung ("Warum drücke ich Knöpfe") wichtig, man baut eine Story ein, erzählt Geschichtchen. Und für mich, und vermutliche viele andere auch, ist es motivierender 10 Ebenenschreiter zu killen, um Fleisch für das Dorf der Bluthufe zu besorgen, als 10 Ebenschreiter zu killen, weil sie die einzigen Mobs sind, die ich in dem Gebiet auf meinem Level töten kann..



Nur das die wenigsten die Story dahinter sich durchlesen, die klicken auf annehmen und fragen dann im Chat/Forum oder Guide wo sie hin müssen. Da kannste soviel Story reinpacken wie du willst. Denen geht es nur darum schnell an und einfach an Exp zukommen, damit sie schnell leveln können. Mehr ist es auch nicht. Das sieht man doch immer wieder. Es gibt natürlich die MMO´s wo man auch noch Addons hat, die einem genau sagen wohin man muss. Sowas ist bei AION eingebaut, aber selbst das ist nicht genug, wenn die nicht sofort alles finden. Ich finde es hat was mit Faulheit der Spieler zutun. Und Grinden ist nunmal was, wo man lange und Aktiv mitarbeiten muss. Das stinkt den meisten Spielern und nicht, das die Story beim grinden fehlt.


----------



## Progamer13332 (21. März 2010)

für aion brauchst du ne enorme frustresistens, viele quests sind alleine unmöglich, dazu zählen vorallem die story kampagnenquests und für die gebiete von 10-45 wirds auch schon schwer dafür noch gruppen zu finden.


dazu kommt halt noch das du wirklich extrem viel zeit brauchst und du darfst dich auch nicht über absolut bescheuert disignte quests aufregen beispiel gefällig?

grp quest: geh in gebiet y und töte b, c steht direkt neben b und is ein gefangener npc, nach dem tod von b gehst du wieder zurück zum questgeber der weit vorm anfang von gebiet y steht und gibst die quest ab----> folgeq rede mit npc C 0o dümmer gehts echt net, in einem gebiet gehts das 4mal hintereinader so, das sind alleine schon ca 2std laufweg und trashmobgekloppe nur um die quest abzuschließen 


also mein account ist auch stillgelegt, habs bis lvl 46 gepackt, danach hab ich kb mehr gehabt, da ich eh meisst nur 1-2 std zeit hatte und inis erst bei 3 std + anfangen


----------



## Torrance (21. März 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> grp quest: geh in gebiet y und töte b, c steht direkt neben b und is ein gefangener npc, nach dem tod von b gehst du wieder zurück zum questgeber der weit vorm anfang von gebiet y steht und gibst die quest ab----> folgeq rede mit npc C 0o dümmer gehts echt net, in einem gebiet gehts das 4mal hintereinader so, das sind alleine schon ca 2std laufweg und trashmobgekloppe nur um die quest abzuschließen



Stimmt, ist ja bei anderen MMORPG´s total anders. Da sind die Quest alle total sinnvoll designt. *Augenverdreh*
Aber es ist schon einfacher nur 100 Quests annehmen, machen, abgeben und direkt 2-3 level höher zu sein, das alles am besten noch innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden. Juhu, FastFoodLeveln was für eine Freude. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lintflas (21. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich eigentlich aus solchen Diskussionen raushalten will, das was du da grade von dir gegeben hast  stimmt so einfach nicht. Die Spielmechanik einer jeden Klasse verändert sich zwischen Level 45 und 50 nocheinmal drastisch.



[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Spielmechanik ändert sich drastisch? Also wer unbedingt noch die letzten paar Skills zwischen 45 und 50 erleben muss,
um das Spiel vollends beurteilen zu können, der muss schon ein Erbsenzähler sein.[/font]



Kizna schrieb:


> Und die Gesamtmechanik sollte jeden eigentlich ab Level eins klar sein. Ein klasisches MMO ist und bleibt immer in seinen Rahmen ein MMO. Ob das grinden nun wie in WoW mit vielen bunten Quest verpackt ist, oder wie halt in Aion als grober Block rausguckt ändert nichts am Grundprinzip.



Da bin ich allerdings ganz deiner Meinung. Deshalb halte ich AION ja auch für ein "ehrliches" MMO, das nicht versucht den Grind durch massenhaft Quests zu kaschieren.
Im Grunde kann man den Grind ohne Quests sogar positiv sehen, weil es die Spieler doch sehr häufig dazu bringt, in Gruppen unterwegs zu sein. 
In WoW hingegen ist man außerhalb von Instanzen fast immer allein unterwegs weil es sich solo schneller levelt, und das sollte schließlich nicht der Sinn eines MMORPGs sein.



MfG


----------



## Helmchen123 (21. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Die Spielmechanik ändert sich drastisch? Also wer unbedingt noch die letzten paar Skills zwischen 45 und 50 erleben muss,
> um das Spiel vollends beurteilen zu können, der muss schon ein Erbsenzähler sein.[/font]



Bevor du jemanden veruteilst weil er es nicht beurteilen kann, möchte ich mal wissen woher du das so genau beurteilen kannst da du ja laut eigener Aussage...



Lintflas schrieb:


> Ich habe ja keine Ahnung was du da hineininterpretierst,
> 
> aber es ist definitiv eine Leistung, seinen Charakter in AION auf 50 zu leveln. Das solltest Du ja selbst wissen, da dein Charakter (meiner ist übrigens erst 38) 49 ist.
> ...



und...



Lintflas schrieb:


> Da bin ich allerdings ganz deiner Meinung. Deshalb halte ich AION ja auch für ein "ehrliches" MMO, das nicht versucht den Grind durch massenhaft Quests zu kaschieren.
> Im Grunde kann man den Grind ohne Quests sogar positiv sehen, weil es die Spieler doch sehr häufig dazu bringt, in Gruppen unterwegs zu sein.
> In WoW hingegen ist man außerhalb von Instanzen fast immer allein unterwegs weil es sich solo schneller levelt, und das sollte schließlich nicht der Sinn eines MMORPGs sein.



Ehrlich: ja! 
Einfallsreich: nein!

Wenn man lieber Spielweisen automatisiert, so dass man während dem Lvln Multitasking betreiben kann und das Spiel garnichtmehr wahrnimmt dann ist Aion ein super MMO ! 

und wer hat dir erzählt das in WoW alle alleine Lvln?


----------



## Helmchen123 (21. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Stimmt, ist ja bei anderen MMORPG´s total anders. Da sind die Quest alle total sinnvoll designt. *Augenverdreh*
> Aber es ist schon einfacher nur 100 Quests annehmen, machen, abgeben und direkt 2-3 level höher zu sein, das alles am besten noch innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden. Juhu, FastFoodLeveln was für eine Freude.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Lieber 2-3 Stunden Quests abschliessen und dabei ein Gefühl gehabt etwas voran zu treiben als 2-3 Stunden im Kreis gerannt und ca 200x die gleichen Tasten gedrückt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (21. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Lieber 2-3 Stunden Quests abschliessen und dabei ein Gefühl gehabt etwas voran zu treiben als 2-3 Stunden im Kreis gerannt und ca 200x die gleichen Tasten gedrückt !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach und beim Questen rennt man niemals im Kreis? Oder drückt die selben Tasten? Ich glaub langsam du hast noch niemals ein MMO gespielt, sonst würdest du nicht so einen Blödsinn von dir geben . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wer die ganze Zeit beim zocken auf den ExpBalken starrt, muss sich nicht wundern, das es öde wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (21. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> und wer hat dir erzählt das in WoW alle alleine Lvln?



Das ist einfach Fakt. Wenn du mit mehr als 2 Leuten Questet, bist du noch länger an so einer hole x Tüten von Mob y dran als solo. Deswegen leveln die meisten bei WoW nunmal solo. Und wer nur in Instanzen geht, darf hier über Grinden eh nix sagen, weil Instanzen sind 100 mal langweiliger nach 2-3 Stunden als Grinden. Davon mal abgesehen, könnte man sehr viel mehr Spotts in den 2-3 Stunden besuchen als Instanzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pilgrim24 (21. März 2010)

lordecki schrieb:


> tag zusammen!
> 
> möchte gern eine ehrliche meinung von euch wie gut ihr aion wirklich im vergleich zu anderen mmo´s findet?vieles gefällt mir was man drüber gehört bzw gelesen hat!wie sieht es mit den level löchern und quest lücken aus?`und wie ist das mit dem leveln im spiel.ist es ausgereift das spiel oder meint ihr das es schnell keinen anklang mehr findet und später kaum noch sespielt wird?
> 
> freu mich über sinnvolle kommentare lg



Also ich Spiel es nicht mehr hab es auch nicht lange gespielt ich habe lv 25 Kleriker aber was mich nach einer zeit nervt sind die ober Großen Tit.. die dir sofort ins Auge fallen also schon recht knapp und viel haut ich Find es einfach zuviel die spiel Welt  ist doch schon schick aber Naja test es an und mach dir  deine eigene Meinung 
Den Jeder hat ja ein anderen Geschmack 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helmchen123 (21. März 2010)

Is ja gut Torrance , du hast wie immer recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enrico300 (21. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, also ich bin immernoch WoW Spieler und eines steht 100% fest, die Quests in WoW sind nicht viel anderst und das ist Tatsache!!!!
Das einzige was Aion fehlt sind paar mehr Quests und die kommen mit patch 1.9 und somit entfernt sich Aion immer mehr aus der Grind MMo Ecke!!
Die dropraten und Eps werden angehoben und mit patch 2.0 kommt neuer Inhalt und das ist schonmal ein sehr guter Weg!

Der Endcontent in WoW umfast Icc und Pdk mehr nicht und das geht man jede Woche zum erbrechen, ich hab kein Bock auf Dailys, pvp oder Archiments, somit bleibt mir nicht viel in WoW!!

Ich habe wieder mit Aion angefangen und es macht richtig Bock, die Entwickler sind zwar nicht die schnellsten was Inhalt nachreichen angeht, aber das was kommt hört sich verdammt gut an!!

Und Aion hat immernoch grosses Potenzial WoW das Wasser zu reichen, nur die Entwickler sollten langsam dann Fingen aus dem Arsch ziehen!!



Ps. Die Server sind Voll bei Aion!!

lg.


----------



## Lintflas (21. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Bevor du jemanden veruteilst weil er es nicht beurteilen kann, möchte ich mal wissen woher du das so genau beurteilen kannst da du ja laut eigener Aussage...


Und was willst Du mir damit jetzt sagen? Ich verstehe den Zusammenhang mit meinem Zitat ehrlich gesagt nicht wirklich, aber ok. ^^



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Wenn man lieber Spielweisen automatisiert, so dass man während dem Lvln Multitasking betreiben kann und das Spiel garnichtmehr wahrnimmt dann ist Aion ein super MMO !


Wenn Du das so siehst, dann wird es wohl so sein. *schmunzel*



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> und wer hat dir erzählt das in WoW alle alleine Lvln?


Es ist eine Tatsache, dass man in WoW am schnellsten levelt, indem man alleine questen geht. Außerhalb von Instanzen ist fast jeder alleine am Leveln.
Das ist ein allgemein anerkannter Erfahrungswert. Ich hoffe, das reicht Dir als Antwort.


MfG


----------



## Enrico300 (21. März 2010)

Vielleicht haben viele nicht verstanden was ein MMO ist, es macht Spaß in einer Gruppe zu spielen gemeinsam Abenteuer zu erleben, man sucht sich eine nette Gilde und schon klappt das!!
Auch in WoW haben sie das Levlen im nachhinein vereinfacht, das Problem ist die Leute wollen einfach keine Zeit mehr in ein Spiel investieren, immer nur schnell, schnell!!


----------



## OldboyX (21. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Nur das die wenigsten die Story dahinter sich durchlesen, die klicken auf annehmen und fragen dann im Chat/Forum oder Guide wo sie hin müssen. ...



Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von dem ganzen Aion vs. WoW vs. X gemimi...

DAS finde ich ist einer der Punkte, wo es bei MMOs noch maximales Potential gibt. HDRO zeigt es teilweise vor und auch Aion im Ansatz. WoW spärlich in Wotlk, aber sonst auch nicht. Die Rede ist davon die Story dem Spieler auf eine packendere Art und Weise zu erzählen als über diese langweiligen Questtexte in denen 90% Geschwafel steht und 10% Story.

Schließlich haben wir hier ein Computerspiel mit den Möglichkeiten des Films, eines Buches UND der Interaktion obendrein. Es kann schlecht sein, dass man die Story größtenteils in dieser lahmen "nur wer die Questtexte liest hat was davon" - Form erzählt.


----------



## MrGimbel (21. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Das ist einfach Fakt. Wenn du mit mehr als 2 Leuten Questet, bist du noch länger an so einer hole x Tüten von Mob y dran als solo. Deswegen leveln die meisten bei WoW nunmal solo. Und wer nur in Instanzen geht, darf hier über Grinden eh nix sagen, weil* Instanzen sind* *100 mal langweiliger nach 2-3 Stunden als Grinden*. Davon mal abgesehen, könnte man sehr viel mehr Spotts in den 2-3 Stunden besuchen als Instanzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber jetzt ein Witz, oder?
Andere Frage, besuchst du in Aion Instanzen?


----------



## MrGimbel (21. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von dem ganzen Aion vs. WoW vs. X gemimi...
> 
> DAS finde ich ist einer der Punkte, wo es bei MMOs noch maximales Potential gibt. HDRO zeigt es teilweise vor und auch Aion im Ansatz. WoW spärlich in Wotlk, aber sonst auch nicht. Die Rede ist davon die Story dem Spieler auf eine packendere Art und Weise zu erzählen als über diese langweiligen Questtexte in denen 90% Geschwafel steht und 10% Story.
> 
> Schließlich haben wir hier ein Computerspiel mit den Möglichkeiten des Films, eines Buches UND der Interaktion obendrein. Es kann schlecht sein, dass man die Story größtenteils in dieser lahmen "nur wer die Questtexte liest hat was davon" - Form erzählt.



Ich bin etwas überrascht, dass du HDRO lobend erwähnst. Ich hab das zwar nur auf L20 gespielt, aber soviele Text für totale 08/15 Quests sind mir noch nirgends untergekommen.


----------



## Enrico300 (21. März 2010)

Hdro ist Story Technisch das beste MMO was zurzeit auf dem Markt ist, die Buchreihe im Spiel ist sehr spannend gestaltet!!!


----------



## Torrance (22. März 2010)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Das ist aber jetzt ein Witz, oder?
> Andere Frage, besuchst du in Aion Instanzen?



Ja, ich besuche die Instanzen in AION und ja, das ist genauso langweilig wie in WoW. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ich in WoW, nach 2-3 Stunden Instanzen grinden immer wieder die selbe Instanz von vorne Anfange und in AION vll danach fertig bin. Ich mag eh eher die längeren Instanzen. Und nein das ist kein Witz, da Instanzen gehen das Grinden nur auf einen bestimmten Raum einengt.


----------



## Torrance (22. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von dem ganzen Aion vs. WoW vs. X gemimi...
> 
> DAS finde ich ist einer der Punkte, wo es bei MMOs noch maximales Potential gibt. HDRO zeigt es teilweise vor und auch Aion im Ansatz. WoW spärlich in Wotlk, aber sonst auch nicht. Die Rede ist davon die Story dem Spieler auf eine packendere Art und Weise zu erzählen als über diese langweiligen Questtexte in denen 90% Geschwafel steht und 10% Story.
> 
> Schließlich haben wir hier ein Computerspiel mit den Möglichkeiten des Films, eines Buches UND der Interaktion obendrein. Es kann schlecht sein, dass man die Story größtenteils in dieser lahmen "nur wer die Questtexte liest hat was davon" - Form erzählt.



Tja, da kann mir nur hoffen, das Bioware das richtig machen wird. Die Ansätze, wie man sie in einigen Trailer gesehen hat, sind sehr gut.


----------



## La Saint (22. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Aber die pure Wahrheit ist: wir können uns allenfalls darüber streiten, ob die Verpackung des Grinds in diesem oder jenem Spiel einem persönlich mehr anspricht als in anderen Spielen; über den Grind selber kann man nicht streiten, weil nur jene, die betriebsblind für das eigene Spiel sind, übersehen, dass, wie gesagt, jedes heutige MMO in der Substanz aus einem besteht: Grind.


Zu der Verpackung hat mein Vorposter schon sehr sinnvolle Dinge gesagt. Es gibt aber noch einen anderen Ansatz die obige Aussage in Frage zu stellen. Nämlich über die Definition des Begriffs "Grind". Siehe auch Wikipedia.

"Grind" ist negativ vorbesetzt für eine immer wiederkehrende langandauernte gleichartige Tätigkeit auf unterstem Schwierigkeitsniveau. Etwas, was auch ein Bot oder der Goldhamster erledigen kann. In diesem Sinn wird der Begriff benutzt, wenn Kritiker auf Grind hinweisen.

Wenn Fans diesen Kritikern wiedersprechen, zum Beispiel mit "xx ist ja auch ein Grinder, denn .. (beliebiger Umstand) ... ", dann wird gern zu einem einfachen Trick gegriffen. Man läßt in seiner persönlichen Definition des Begriffes Grind ein paar Attribute weg. Zum Beispiel langandauernd, oder unterstes Niveau, oder gleichartig.

Ich will das Ganze mal mit einem Beispiel verdeutlichen.

*Aion*
Aufgabe zum Erhalt eines epischen (goldenen) Rüstungsteils: Bringe mir 200 Platinmünzen. 
Zu tun: (Ich habe das schon weiter oben vorgerechnet. Hier noch mal die Kurzform) 108.000 immer die gleichen Mobs in der gleichen Gegend mit den gleichen 5 Knöpfen umhauen. Spielzeit wenn man absolut nichts anderes macht bei 4h am Tag: über ein 1 Jahr.
Kritiker von Aion bezeichnen dies als Grind

*WoW*
Aufgabe zum Erhalt eines epischen (violetten) Rüstungsteils: Bringe mir 60 Marken.
Zu tun: Mit 4 weiteren Spielern in eine Instanz gehen und die Bosse umhauen, die die Marken droppen. Spielzeit bei 4h pro Tag: ca. eine Woche.
Feunde von Aion bezeichnen das ebenfalls als Grind. (Oder als "Items in den Allerwertesten geschoben", je nachdem, wie sie gerade argumentieren).

Der Unterschied bei diesen beiden "Grinds" sollte aber doch ins Auge stechen. Auf der einen Seite stupide Beschäftigungstherapie, auf der anderen Seite niveauvolles Gameplay.

Die Aussage, alle heutigen MMORPGs bestehen aus Grind, halte ich nicht nur für falsch, sondern sogar für ziemlich hinterlistig (um mal den harmlosesten aller hier möglichen Begriffe zu nehmen). Nicht jede wiederholbare Tätigkeit ist automatisch ein Grind. Wenn man das grundlegende Spielprinzip eines MMORPGs als Grind bezeichnet, dann versucht man nur den negativen Begriff Grind aufzuwerten und damit die Diskussion in die falsche Richtung zu lenken.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Torrance (22. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Auf der einen Seite stupide Beschäftigungstherapie, auf der anderen Seite *niveauvolles Gameplay*.



Ich bin am überlegen, was ich schreibe. Mach ich es über ein "lol" oder "rofl" oder frag ich dich, wo das Gameplay da niveauvoll ist (besonders in Randomgruppen). Der wirklich einzige Unterschied ist, das man innerhalb von einer Woche ein Teil bekommt bei WoW und bei AION länger braucht, wenn man es solo und das nur 4 std. am Tag macht. Aber du kannst nicht ernsthaft solo AION Grinden für die Münzen mit 5 Mann Instanzen Gruppen vergleichen. Mach das AION Grinden in einer 6 Mann Gruppe und schon geht das alles sehr viel schneller. Dann sieht das alles schon ganz anders aus. 

Von Sinn oder Unsinn durch Markenfarmen an Items kommen, will ich garnicht reden, das ist in beiden Spielen einfach nur "dumm". Aber damit muss ich mich wohl abfinden.


----------



## Nahemis (22. März 2010)

Na immernoch am diskutieren? Lachhaft!


----------



## Mayestic (22. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ja, ich besuche die Instanzen in AION und ja, das ist genauso langweilig wie in WoW. Nur mit dem Unterschied das ich in WoW, nach 2-3 Stunden Instanzen grinden immer wieder die selbe Instanz von vorne Anfange und in AION vll danach fertig bin. Ich mag eh eher die längeren Instanzen. Und nein das ist kein Witz, da Instanzen gehen das Grinden nur auf einen bestimmten Raum einengt.



Ruhig Brauner ich bin mal ausnahmweise deiner Meinung aber ich hoffe das dein Char nicht mehr 26 ist weil sonst wirds eng mit Instanzen in Aion ^^. Hmm geht ja nur Nochsana oder Himmelstempel wenn man zuviele Kinah hat weil ab 27 darf man ja theoretisch in den Feuertempel. 

Ich finde die Instanzen in Aion auch nicht so dolle. Kein bischen besser als WoW nur mit dem Unterschied das WoW mehr Instanzen bietet und daher etwas mehr Abwechslung in der Langeweile ist.
Grinden macht mir keinen sonderlichen Spaß wegen dem Spaßfaktor. Spaßfaktor im Sinne einer Taube die immer von hinten kommt wenn ich sowieso so gut wie tot bin weil in nen Mob an der Backe habe. 
Da geht man lieber in Instanzen weil diese im unteren Level alle taubenfrei sind und man meistens genauso viele EXP bekommt wie draussen alleine. Nur der Loot ist magerer. Das was ich in Aion mag ist das es in den Instanzen keinen Respawn gibt. Das was ich nicht mag ist das die Mobs teilweise sehr geringe Aggroreichweiten hat an die man sich erstmal gewöhnen muss. Man kommt an sovielen Mobs vorbei obwohl man ihnen quasi dabei auf die Füße tritt. 
Ansonsten geb ich Torrance Recht. Instanzen und Quests sind wie alles andere im Spiel nur anders verpacktes Grinden. 

Wie gut Aion ist ? So gut wie die Spieler die es spielen. 

PVP gibt selten. ( ich zähle ganken nicht zu PVP )
Festungsraids sind DiaShows.
Der Abyss wird meistens nur von einer Fraktion dominiert.
Auf Balder waren die letzten 2-3 Wochen die Asmos und seit gestern Abend gibts endlich mal wieder Elyos im Abyss.
Gruppensuche ist recht beschwerlich aber wirklich nicht unmöglich. Als Tank, Kleriker, Kontor und CC hat man sicher höhere Chancen als als reiner DD. 
Dennoch ist es nicht so das den ganzen Tag immer nur Heal und Tank gesucht werden. Manchmal suchen Gruppen stundenlang DDs und finden keine.


----------



## Boccanegra (22. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Zu der Verpackung hat mein Vorposter schon sehr sinnvolle Dinge gesagt. Es gibt aber noch einen anderen Ansatz die obige Aussage in Frage zu stellen. Nämlich über die Definition des Begriffs "Grind". Siehe auch





La schrieb:


> Wikipedia.
> 
> "Grind" ist negativ vorbesetzt für eine immer wiederkehrende langandauernte gleichartige Tätigkeit auf unterstem Schwierigkeitsniveau. Etwas, was auch ein Bot oder der Goldhamster erledigen kann. In diesem Sinn wird der Begriff benutzt, wenn Kritiker auf Grind hinweisen.
> 
> ...




Das ist, mit Verlaub, argumentativ willkürlich und objektiv falsch. Du zitierst die Wikipedia? Gerne, das kann ich auch, aber nicht den 4-Zeiler aus der deutschen Version, sondern den längeren Artikel aus der englischen Ausgabe: http://en.wikipedia...._(video_gaming)

Daraus die einleitenden Paragraphen zitiert: 

"*Grinding* is a term used in video gaming to describe the process of engaging in repetitive and/or non-entertaining gameplay in order to gain access to other features within the game.[sup][1][/sup][sup][2][/sup] The most common usage is in the context of MMORPGs, such as _Final Fantasy XI_ and World of Warcraft,[sup][3][/sup] in which it is often necessary for a character to repeatedly kill AI-controlled monsters, using basically the same strategy over and over again, in order to advance their character level to be able to access newer content." 

Wie Deiner Aufmerksamkeit möglicherweise nicht entgeht, wird darin ausdrücklich WOW angeführt, nicht, weil WOW das einzige MMO wäre, das Grind inkludiert, sondern weil es typisch für das gesamte Genre und seine Grind-Lastigkeit steht (siehe auch:Back to the Grind in WoW) . Du scheinst mit der MMO-Szene nicht ausreichend vertraut zu sein (möglicherweise auch in Bezug auf WOW besonders voreingenommen, und daher zu jenen zu zählen, die ich in meinem ursprünglichen Beitrag als "betriebsblind" bezeichnete), es ist jedenfalls im Genre ein ausgemachter Hut, dass Grind bei allen MMOs, bei denen es individuelle Character-Entwicklung gibt, ein unumgänglicher Bestandteil ist. Das hättest Du, so Du nicht an der von mir angeführte Betriebsblindheit littest, Deinem eigenen Wikipedia-Link entnehmen können. Denn da heißt es: "Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist."  Unter diesen Gesichtspunkten ist Dein gegen mich gerichteter Vorwurf, ich würde hier "_hinterlistig (um mal den harmlosesten aller hier möglichen Begriffe zu nehmen)_" eine "_persönliche Definition des Begriffes Grind_" benützen um so "_die Diskussion in eine falsche Richtung zu lenken_", schlicht lächerlich, um nun auch meinerseits "_den harmlosesten aller hier möglichen Begriffe zu nehmen_." 

Ganz egal von welchem MMO wir auch reden: so bald es in die Richtung geht, dass Aufgaben nicht individuell sind, sondern quasi vom Fließband laufen (im Stile von "tue dieses oder jenes, und du erhälst dafür dieses oder jenes; und wenn Du das 100 mal machst, dann wird Deine Belohnung so und so ausschauen"), dann reden wir bei jedem MMO von Grind. Klassische Computer Role-Playing Games wie zb. die Wizardry-Reihe oder die Baldur's Gate-Reihe waren nahezu frei von Grind, ebenso wie der P&P-Bereich. Aber diese Tage sind vorbei. Im MMO-Segment ist Grind Tagesgeschäft. Wenn man nicht, versteht sich, betriebsblind ist, wie manche, die ich nennen könnte. Scheinbar auch Dich.


----------



## Torrance (22. März 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ruhig Brauner ich bin mal ausnahmweise deiner Meinung aber ich hoffe das dein Char nicht mehr 26 ist weil sonst wirds eng mit Instanzen in Aion ^^.



Ne isser nicht, da der gezeigte nur ein Twink ist. Meine Grosse ist seit 2 Wochen 50.^^


----------



## Boccanegra (22. März 2010)

Mayestic schrieb:


> PVP gibt selten. ( ich zähle ganken nicht zu PVP )


Es gab mal im MMO-Genre eine Zeit, da nannte man das open-PVP und war der Meinung, dass nur dies "echtes" PVP ist. Und dann kamen die sozusagen klinisch sauberen Labors der BGs. Und das open-PVP wurde zum bösen Ganken degradiert.


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> _"__Grinding is a term used in video gaming to describe the process of engaging in *repetitive and/or non-entertaining gameplay *in order to gain access to other features within the game.The most common usage is in the context of MMORPGs, such as Final Fantasy XI and World of Warcraft, in which it is often necessary for a character to repeatedly kill AI-controlled monsters, using basically the same strategy over and over again, in order to advance their character level to be able to access newer content."_
> 
> Wie Deiner Aufmerksamkeit möglicherweise nicht entgeht, wird darin ausdrücklich WOW angeführt, nicht, weil WOW das einzige MMO wäre, das Grind inkludiert, sondern weil es typisch für das gesamte Genre und seine Grind-Lastigkeit steht (siehe auchack to the Grind in WoW) . Du scheinst mit der MMO-Szene nicht ausreichend vertraut zu sein (möglicherweise auch in Bezug auf WOW besonders voreingenommen, und daher zu jenen zu zählen, die ich in meinem ursprünglichen Beitrag als "betriebsblind" bezeichnete), es ist jedenfalls im Genre ein ausgemachter Hut, dass Grind bei allen MMOs, bei denen es individuelle Character-Entwicklung gibt, ein unumgänglicher Bestandteil ist.



Während des Lesens deines Zitats mußte ich schmunzeln. Klar, das du an dem Begriff WoW nicht vorbeigehen konntest. ^^

Keine Ahnung, welchen Teufel den Autor dieser Zeilen geritten hat, als er Final Fantasy, den größten Asia-Grinder aller Zeiten, in einem Atemzug mit WoW nennt. Einem Spiel, in dem Grind quasi nicht existent ist. Ebenso wenig wie zum Beispiel in Warhammer oder AoC.

Jetzt könnte ich natürlich der Versuchung erliegen, genau wie du, dem Autor einfach die Kompetenz abzusprechen. Aber das ist das billigste Stilmittel in einer Diskussion und es hilft in der Sache nicht weiter. So einfach will ich es mir also nicht machen. Vermutlich brauchte er nur einen großen Namen, damit auch die "branchenfremden" Leser eine Idee haben, wovon er überhaupt redet.

Du machst den gleichen Fehler wie die meisten hier, nämlich jede wiederholte Tätigkeit als Grind zu bezeichnen. Das ist mitnichten so. Damit eine wiederholte Tätigkeit zum Grind wird, müssen noch ein paar qualifizierende Merkmale hinzukommen. Einige davon stehen sogar in deinem eigenen Zitat, zum Beispiel "non-entertaining" und _"_using basically the same strategy over and over again"_. 

_Ich gebe zu, in WoW habe ich mit Level 10 Wölfe in Goldshire umgehauen, mit Level 20 Wölfe in Duskwood, mit Level 30 Wölfe in Ashenvale ... mit Level 80 Wölfe in Storm Peaks. Aber das ist kein Grind. Denn es waren nur jeweils 10 Wölfe, nicht HUNDERTTAUSEND. Es waren auch keine repititiven Quests in der Form 1/100. Zwischen den einzelnen Wolfsquests lagen mindestens 10 eigene Levelstufen und damit Wochen. Es waren auch jeweils andere Wölfe mit anderem Skin, anderer Stufe, anderen Stats, in einem anderen Gebiet. Es hat Spass gemacht. Es war freiwillig. Es war nicht die einzigste Möglichkeit an Items oder Erfahrungspunkte zu kommen.

Um sich den Grind in Aion schön zu reden, gibt es drei Möglichkeiten.
*Methode 1*: Man behauptet einfach, in Aion gibt es keinen Grind. Das versuchen aber die wenigsten weil sie irgendwie ahnen, dass sie sich damit lächerlich machen würden.
M*ethode 2*: Man gibt zu, das Aion ein Grinder ist, beschönigt den Grind aber. So nach dem Motto ".. macht aber mehr Spass als questen. Vor allem in der Gruppe". Meiner Meinung nach die beste Methode, denn über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten. Und wer würde jemand anderem schon den Spass verderben wollen.
*Methode 3*: Man gibt zu, das Aion ein Grinder ist, relativiert den Grind aber in dem man ihn zum unausweichlichen Grundkonzept erklärt und behauptet, das wäre in anderen vergleichbaren Spielen genauso. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Methode, denn das Verdrehen von Begriffen und Realitäten kann gewaltig zurückschlagen und einen selbst zum Banausen abstempeln.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Torrance (23. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> M*ethode 2*: Man gibt zu, das Aion ein Grinder ist, beschönigt den Grind aber. So nach dem Motto ".. macht aber mehr Spass als questen. Vor allem in der Gruppe". Meiner Meinung nach die beste Methode, denn über Geschmack läßt sich nicht streiten. Und wer würde jemand anderem schon den Spass verderben wollen.
> *Methode 3*: Man gibt zu, das Aion ein Grinder ist, relativiert den Grind aber in dem man ihn zum unausweichlichen Grundkonzept erklärt und behauptet, das wäre in anderen vergleichbaren Spielen genauso. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Methode, denn das Verdrehen von Begriffen und Realitäten kann gewaltig zurückschlagen und einen selbst zum Banausen abstempeln.



Stimmt ich dir zu. Ich muss dir aber was sagen, grinden macht auf dauer mehr Spass als Questen, für mich zumindest, ob du das nun einsehen kann/willst/What ever, ist nunmal so. Solo queste ich, aber in Gruppe gibt es nicht schöneres als Grinden. Beides bietet mir AION. Da gibt es kein Wenn und kein Aber. Komischer Weise wird man immer als "minderbemittelt" dargestellt, wenn man Grinden toll findet. Ich werde es aber nie schaffen, euch begreiflich zu machen, wieso grinden toll ist. Ich habe so in DAoC gelevelt und es war die beste Zeit die ich je in einem MMORPG verbracht habe.


----------



## La Saint (23. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Ich werde es aber nie schaffen, euch begreiflich zu machen, wieso grinden toll ist. Ich habe so in DAoC gelevelt und es war die beste Zeit die ich je in einem MMORPG verbracht habe.


Das mußt du doch auch garnicht begreiflich machen (siehe *Methode 2* ^^). Wenn es nicht auf eine gewisse Art und Weise Spaß machen würde, dann hätte AION nicht (keine Ahnung wieviel es genau sind) 4 Millionen Spieler in Korea. Und eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl in USA/Europa. Nur am Rande, mein Main-Char ist gestern 48 geworden. Also macht es sogar mir Spass. Vermutlich auf eine andere Art wie dir. Aber trotzdem Spass.

Was mir jedoch keinen Spass macht sind Leute, die behaupten Aion wäre kein Grinder. Und wenn doch, dann nur weil WoW, Warhammer, AoC, Second Live und PacMan auch welche seien. Das betrachte ich als, äh, wie war noch mal das Wort? Ach ja, betriebsblind.

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Thread hätten sie schon vor 10 Seiten dicht machen können. Sturheit auf beiden Seiten. 
Aber mal ehrlich nen Grinder is Aion trotzdem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (23. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Während des Lesens deines Zitats mußte ich schmunzeln. Klar, das du an dem Begriff WoW nicht vorbeigehen konntest. ^^



Da der Autor des Artikels exemplarisch WOW anführt, und Du, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, uns hier WOW als Beispiel für ein "no-Grind-Game" vorführst, ist es doch selbstverständlich, dass ich auf diese Quelle hinweise. Wären Dir meine Beiträge hier im Buffed-Forum bekannt, wüsstest Du, dass ich keiner von denen bin, die WOW  für das pure Böse halte, im Gegenteil: ich habe es seit Release und bis in die jüngste Vergangenheit hinein gespielt. So wie ich immer auch andere MMOs spielte, im letzten Jahr neben WOW auch WAR, HDRO, ein klein wenig EVE und schließlich auch Aion. Mir geht es also nicht darum, WOW in die Pfanne zu hauen, sondern in eine Kontinuität zu stellen, in die Kontinuität des Genres von MMOs mit individueller Weiterentwicklung. Mich persönlich stört diese Kontinuität nicht, ich halte sie für selbstverständlich.




La schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welchen Teufel den Autor dieser Zeilen geritten hat, als er Final Fantasy, den größten Asia-Grinder aller Zeiten, in einem Atemzug mit WoW nennt. Einem Spiel, in dem Grind quasi nicht existent ist. Ebenso wenig wie zum Beispiel in Warhammer oder AoC.


 
Du scheinst eine recht individuelle Definition von Grind zu haben. Lass mich Dir verraten, dass Grind auch dann Grind bleibt, wenn er in Form von Quests verpackt wird. Wenn es etwa beim Jägerlager in Stranglethorne Valley heißt, man möge doch jeweils 10 junge Tiger/Panther/Raptoren killen, sodann 10 Tiger/Panther/Raptoren, sodann 10 alte Tiger/Panther/Raptoren, dann ist das ganz normaler Grind, verpackt in ein bisschen Questtext. Denn alle diese Viecher werden natürlich repetitive stets auf die gleiche Art und Weise um die Ecke gebracht. Und gleicherweise ist es ebenso repetitiv, wenn man in Desolace zwecks notwendigem Rufzugewinn sich auf die Seite eines der beiden Zentaurenstämme stellt und um deren Vertrauen zu gewinnen loszieht um ca. 70 Zentauren des anderen Stammes zu killen. So etwas ist Grind, verpackt in einen Questtext. 



La schrieb:


> Jetzt könnte ich natürlich der Versuchung erliegen, genau wie du, dem Autor einfach die Kompetenz abzusprechen. Aber das ist das billigste Stilmittel in einer Diskussion und es hilft in der Sache nicht weiter. So einfach will ich es mir also nicht machen. Vermutlich brauchte er nur einen großen Namen, damit auch die "branchenfremden" Leser eine Idee haben, wovon er überhaupt redet.


 
Ganz recht: so etwas wäre ein billiges Stilmittel. Deshalb habe ich es auch gar nicht ergriffen. Ich spreche nämlich dem Autor Deines Wikipedia-Artikels gar nicht Kompetenz ab, im Gegenteil: ich zitiere ihn zustimmend. Und nochmals zitiere ich ihn für Dich: "Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist." Grind ist also, wie auch oben schrieb, is zu einem gewissen Maß ein natürlicher und unvermeidlicher Teil des MMO-Genres, wenn dieses darauf ausgerichtet ist einen Character individuell weiterzuentwickeln. Das ist bei WOW so, das ist bei Aion so, das ist HDRO so, bei EVE, und übrigens auch bei WAR. 
Es ist im übrigen nicht ohne Witz, dass Du mir fälschlich vorwirfst, was Du selber unternimmst, nämlich dem Autor Kompetenz abzusprechen. Denn während ich Deine Quelle ja zustimmend zitiere, gehst Du einher und sprichst davon, dass die andere von mir zitierte Quelle wohl vom Teufel geritten sein müsse, um das zu schreiben, was er schrieb, und dass er etwas falsches behaupte, einen großen Namen, also WOW, missbrauche für seine Argumentation. 




La schrieb:


> Du machst den gleichen Fehler wie die meisten hier, nämlich jede wiederholte Tätigkeit als Grind zu bezeichnen. Das ist mitnichten so. Damit eine wiederholte Tätigkeit zum Grind wird, müssen noch ein paar qualifizierende Merkmale hinzukommen. Einige davon stehen sogar in deinem eigenen Zitat, zum Beispiel





La schrieb:


> "non-entertaining" und "using basically the same strategy over and over again".


 

Sowohl die Tiger, als auch Panther, als auch die Raptoren, junge wie alte, ebenso wie die Hauer der Blutskalps, die Knochenhalsketten usw. usf. erringt man dadurch, dass man die Mobs letztlich auf immer die gleiche Weise "using basically the same strategy over and over again" tötet. Das ist Grind, verpackt in einige Zeilen Questtext. Dass Dir diese Form des Grindens Befriedigung verschafft, sei Dir unbenommen.



La schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, in WoW habe ich mit Level 10 Wölfe in Goldshire umgehauen, mit Level 20 Wölfe in Duskwood, mit Level 30 Wölfe in Ashenvale ... mit Level 80 Wölfe in Storm Peaks. Aber das ist kein Grind. Denn es waren nur jeweils 10 Wölfe, nicht HUNDERTTAUSEND. Es waren auch keine repititiven Quests in der Form 1/100. Zwischen den einzelnen Wolfsquests lagen mindestens 10 eigene Levelstufen und damit Wochen. Es waren auch jeweils andere Wölfe mit anderem Skin, anderer Stufe, anderen Stats, in einem anderen Gebiet. Es hat Spass gemacht. Es war freiwillig. Es war nicht die einzigste Möglichkeit an Items oder Erfahrungspunkte zu kommen.


 

Es ist objektiv irrelevant ob die Texturen der Mobs nun jene von Wölfen, Tiger, Panther, Raptoren, Trolle etc. sind, die Basis dahinter ist, dass Mobs repetitiv auf die gleiche Weise zur Strecke gebracht werden. Ich sehe aber, wo das Problem liegt. Dir gefällt es, wie das bei WOW in Quests verpackt ist, Dir gefällt sozusagen das bunte glänzende Papier mit dem hier der "immer natürlicher Teil des Genres", genannt Grind in MMOs, verpackt und für Dich versüßt wird. Das ist auch Dein gutes Recht, und ich will gar nicht in Abrede stellen, dass auch ich eine gute Verpackung dem sozusagen nackten Grind vorziehe. Eine hübsche Verpackung in eine Quest und eine Portionierung des Grinds in kleine Häppchen (nämlich aktuell nur 10 junge Tiger, dann Quest abgeben, dann 10 junge Panther, dann Quest abgeben, dann 10 junge Raptoren, dann Quest abgeben ...) befriedigt das menschliche Belohnungszentrum, das nicht irgendwann, sondern möglichst schnell befriedigt werden will. Und je ungeduldiger jemand ist, je mehr dessen Belohnungszentrum auf schnelle Befriedigung drängt, desto erfreuter wird er sein, wenn der Grind so verpackt und so kleinteilig portioniert wird. Grind aber ist es allemal.  



La schrieb:


> Um sich den Grind in Aion schön zu reden, gibt es drei Möglichkeiten.


 

Wozu sich Grind schönreden? Entweder man kann mit der Form, wie er verpackt wird, leben bzw. zieht daraus seine Befriedigung; oder man sucht sich ein Spiel, wo dies so geschieht, wie es eben einem mundet. Offensichtlich sagt Dir die Verpackung des Grinds bei Aion nicht zu, drängt Dich Dein Belohnungszentrum nach einer schnelleren Befriedigung in der Art, wie WOW es anbietet. Wo ist das Problem? Es ist doch gut, dass es unterschiedliche Spiele für unterschiedliche Geschmäcker gibt.  




La schrieb:


> Methode 3





La schrieb:


> : Man gibt zu, das Aion ein Grinder ist, relativiert den Grind aber in dem man ihn zum unausweichlichen Grundkonzept erklärt und behauptet, das wäre in anderen vergleichbaren Spielen genauso. Meiner Meinung nach die schlechteste Methode, denn das Verdrehen von Begriffen und Realitäten kann gewaltig zurückschlagen und einen selbst zum Banausen abstempeln.




Ich relativiere den Grind nicht, wenn ich auf genau das von Dir selber angeführte Zitat aus der deutschen Wikipedia zurückgreife: "Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist." ... aber, so mein Eindruck, Du willst nun, da es kontradiktionär zu Deiner Argumentation steht, von dem, was Du selber als Beleg für Deine Ansicht einbrachtest, nichts mehr wissen. Denn selbstverständlich, ich denke, das darf ich als allgemein akzeptiert annehmen, ist WOW ein MMO, zählt zum MMO-Genre; und daher gilt,so wie für alle anderen MMO mit kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung der Charaktere auch: Grind ist natürlicher Teil des Genres. Nach Deiner eigenen Quelle. Du darfst mich aber gerne, da ich mich ausdrücklich auf Deine Quelle berufe, Banause schimpfen, wenn Du meinst, dies würde Deine Argumentation inhaltlich auf die Sprünge helfen. ;-) Jeder, wie er intellektuell kann. Der Witz daran ist nämlich, dass ich Dir sowohl mit Deiner Quelle (dt. Fassung der Wikipedia), als auch mit meiner Quelle (dem ausführlichen Artikel bzgl. Grinding in der englischen Ausgabe samt den dort angegebenen weiterführenden Links) objektiv Quellen abseits meiner eigenen Meinung anbot, Du aber darauf beharrst, es wäre Deine  eigene Meinung (die sogar im Widerspruch zu der von Dir selber angeführten Quelle steht) nicht verdreht, hingegen würden jene, die sich auf die von mir angeführten externen Quellen berufen (eine davon, wie gesagt, von Dir in selber als Argument in die Diskussion eingebracht), die "Begriffen und Realitäten verdrehen". Da sage ich nur auf "WOW-Deutsch": LOL.


----------



## Geige (23. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, welchen Teufel den Autor dieser Zeilen geritten hat, als er Final Fantasy, den größten Asia-Grinder aller Zeiten, in einem Atemzug mit WoW nennt. Einem Spiel, in dem Grind quasi nicht existent ist. Ebenso wenig wie zum Beispiel in Warhammer oder AoC.



Autsch da nimmt aber jemand den Mund voll!

Zeige mir den Unterschied zwischen dem Aion-Elite-Gebiet Grind mit Bossen und den Grind in WoW nach Marken für Ausrüstungsgegenstände?

Ich erkenne keinen großen unterschied nur, dass es in Aion etwas (2 Wochen maximal) länger dauert als in WoW!


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. März 2010)

Mein Verständnis dem Wort Grind gegenüber:

Xp Grinden:

Da ich aufgrund des Levels in einem bestimmten Gebiet bleiben muss weil die folgenden Gebiete unmöglich zu bewältigen sind und es keine Quests mehr zu erledigen gibt bzw. ich keine Lust habe Quests zu machen dann GRINDE ich. D.h. in dieser Situation suche ich mir eine Gegend im Spiel in der ich immer im Kreis von einem Mob zum nächsten laufe und diese zum Leveln nutze. Grinden wird imho nur in diesem Zusammenhang erwähnt.

Ich denke auch, dass die Mehrheit das als Grinden bezeichnet, ihr verallgemeinert hier viel zu stark. Selbst Farmen ist etwas anderes als Grinden obwohl es im Prinzip das Gleiche ist.

Und bitte hört auf solche Wörter zu Googlen oder bei wiki eine Def. zu holen, da hätte ebensogut einer von euch den Beitrag verfassen können.

als bsp , laut duden-suche 


> *Grind *
> Kruste, Schorf, Verschorfung, Wundschorf; _(nordd.): _Borke; _(Med.): _Crusta.
> 
> Quelle: Duden - Das Synonymwörterbuch. Ein Wörterbuch sinnverwandter Wörter


----------



## Xâr (23. März 2010)

> Ich relativiere den Grind nicht, wenn ich auf genau das von Dir selber angeführte Zitat aus der deutschen Wikipedia zurückgreife: "Grind ist bis zu einem gewissen Maß immer natürlicher Teil des Genres, welches auf kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung ausgelegt ist." ... aber, so mein Eindruck, Du willst nun, da es kontradiktionär zu Deiner Argumentation steht, von dem, was Du selber als Beleg für Deine Ansicht einbrachtest, nichts mehr wissen. Denn selbstverständlich, ich denke, das darf ich als allgemein akzeptiert annehmen, ist WOW ein MMO, zählt zum MMO-Genre; und daher gilt,so wie für alle anderen MMO mit kontinuierliche Weiterentwicklung der Charaktere auch: Grind ist natürlicher Teil des Genres. Nach Deiner eigenen Quelle. Du darfst mich aber gerne, da ich mich ausdrücklich auf Deine Quelle berufe, Banause schimpfen, wenn Du meinst, dies würde Deine Argumentation inhaltlich auf die Sprünge helfen. ;-) Jeder, wie er intellektuell kann. Der Witz daran ist nämlich, dass ich Dir sowohl mit Deiner Quelle (dt. Fassung der Wikipedia), als auch mit meiner Quelle (dem ausführlichen Artikel bzgl. Grinding in der englischen Ausgabe samt den dort angegebenen weiterführenden Links) objektiv Quellen abseits meiner eigenen Meinung anbot, Du aber darauf beharrst, es wäre Deine eigene Meinung (die sogar im Widerspruch zu der von Dir selber angeführten Quelle steht) nicht verdreht, hingegen würden jene, die sich auf die von mir angeführten externen Quellen berufen (eine davon, wie gesagt, von Dir in selber als Argument in die Diskussion eingebracht), die "Begriffen und Realitäten verdrehen". Da sage ich nur auf "WOW-Deutsch": LOL.



Witzig dabei ist, dass man vielleicht mal grinden so defninieren sollte, dass jeder das selbe Verständnis hat bevor man pseudointellektuelle Texte verfasst. Die mit Verlaub 90% der MMO Community weder versteht noch verstehen will. Und falls Du jetzt schreiben willst ich auch nicht..magst Du vielleicht sogar recht haben. Aber eher weil ich nicht will. Ich meine, es geht hier ums Grinden. Wissenschftlich Betrachtet mag das ein nettes Thema zu sein. Aber ansonsten bleibt es grinden. Und ob er nun das deutsche Wiki gebraucht hat oder Du das Englische, deshalb bist Du noch lange kein besserer Mensch. 

Dies ist sowieso das einzige was Du darstellen willst. Deine angebliche Überlegenheit gegenüber deinem Diskussionspartner. Und nicht wirklich das eigentliche Thema. Das lässt sich aus deinen im Text versteckten Breitseiten erschließen. 

Wer braucht das schon. Für mich ist es auch ein Unterschied, ob ich 10 Wölfe plätte und ein NPC mir sagt, dass jetzt sein Hof sicher ist, oder ob ich 1000 Wölfe plätte und nachher ein Level mehr habe. Da sollte man sich fragen, welchen Anspruch man an ein Game hat. Oder wobei man am meissten entspannt. Story oder Stumpfsinn. Fairerweise, nicht immer eine gute Story.


----------



## zondrias (23. März 2010)

Also ich find Aion langweilig, aber das ist nur persönliches empfinden.
Find es ein wenig Schade das es nicht so etwas wie ein paar Tage zum Testen wie bei WOW gibt


----------



## Boccanegra (23. März 2010)

Es gibt Definitionen eben aus dem Grund, damit eine gemeinsame sprachliche Basis für Argumente geschaffen wird. Sonst können wir uns nämlich gleich alles diskutieren und argumentieren ersparen.

Und noch ein Wort zu Dir, Xar: jemand, der sich bemüht für seine Argumentation objektiv Quellen zu bringen, also sich nicht alleine auf ein persönliches Mögen oder Nicht-mögen verlässt, ist nicht pseudointellektuell und stellt auch nicht eigene "angebliche Überlegenheit gegenüber (d)einem Diskussionspartner" zur Schau. Wenn ich mich um die Basis meiner Argumente bemühe, versuche sie durch externe Quellen zu stützen, dann ist das gewiss nichts, wessen ich mich schämen müsste. Wenn Du Dich dadurch herausgefordert fühlst, ist das nicht mein Problem.
Im übrigen stimme ich Dir ja insofern zu, dass einzig zählt, ob und inwieweit  ein Game die eigenen Ansprüchebefriedigt. Ansprüche sind nun einmal unterschiedlich. Während für die einen WOW das Spiel ist, an das kein anderes heranreicht, ist es für andere WAR, und wieder andere HDRO, und wieder andere Aion. Und jeder meint das mit gutem Grund. Ich stieg letztlich nur deshalb in diese Diskussion ein, weil einige Leute hier ihren Geschmack, was ihnen gefällt oder nicht gefällt, absolut setzten und zur verbindlichen Richtschnur erklärten. Diese ungute Haltung zieht sich mittlerweile durch nahezu alle Boards die bestimmten Spielen gewidmet sind. Es spricht nichts dagegen, dass einem ein Spiel nicht gefällt. Es spricht aber alles dagegen, dass man meint, nun wäre doch, da es einem selber nicht gefällt, dieses Spiel auch für alle anderen der reinste Müll. Und dann loszieht um dieses Euangelion des Mißfallens als himmlische Botschaft allen zu verkünden, mögen sie wollen, oder nicht.   

 De gustibus non est disputandum. Gut ist, was gefällt. Dir, mir, und jedem einzelnen anderen. Wie gut ist Aion? So gut, wie es jedem einzelnen gefällt. Diese Frage muss jeder für sich beantworten. Eine objektive Antwort gibt es in Fragen des Geschmacks nicht.Finis terrae.


----------



## Boccanegra (23. März 2010)

zondrias schrieb:


> Find es ein wenig Schade das es nicht so etwas wie ein paar Tage zum Testen wie bei WOW gibt


Ich dachte, das gibt es mittlerweile mit den Gästeeinladungen?


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich um die Basis meiner Argumente bemühe, versuche sie durch externe Quellen zu stützen, dann ist das gewiss nichts, wessen ich mich schämen müsste. Wenn Du Dich dadurch herausgefordert fühlst, ist das nicht mein Problem.



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber

1) Quellen in dem Sinne gibt es zu solchen Themen nicht, im MMORPG Bereich ist alles Ansichtssache bzw. ungeschriebenes Gesetz.

2) Im Allgemeinen eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen und deren Argumente dann mit Wikipedia stützen ist ... in diesem Forum angebracht ...


----------



## Boccanegra (23. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber
> 
> 1) Quellen in dem Sinne gibt es zu solchen Themen nicht, im MMORPG Bereich ist alles Ansichtssache bzw. ungeschriebenes Gesetz.



Und jetzt Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: aber das ist völlig daneben. Im MMO-Bereich gibt es selbstverständlich wie in jedem anderen Bereich eine Vielzahl von Quellen. Und es spricht wirklich nichts dagegen sie sich auch zu Nutze zu machen. Auch Buffed ist übrigens eine solche Quelle, ja, mehr noch: buffed lebt davon solche Quellen beständig auf seiner Startseite zu zitieren bzw. auf diese zu verlinken. Ein MMO-Spieler muss nicht dumm wie Bohnenstroh nichts anderes kennen als die paar Knöpfe, die er in seinem Lieblingsspiel bis zur Erschöpfung drückt. Er darf sich auch ruhig für die MMO-Szene insgesamt interessieren. Und das geht ohne externe Quellen nicht.



Helmchen123 schrieb:


> 2) Im Allgemeinen eine vernünftige Diskussion zu führen und deren Argumente dann mit Wikipedia stützen ist ... in diesem Forum angebracht ...


Der Satz ist unvollständig. Wenn Du damit sagen wolltest, es wäre in diesem Board nicht angebracht in einer Diskussion eine Definition aus der englischen oder deutschen Version der Wikipedia zu bringen, dann frage ich Dich: warum? Wer sagt das?


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Und jetzt Dir zu nahe treten zu wollen: aber das ist völlig daneben. Im MMO-Bereich gibt es selbstverständlich wie in jedem anderen Bereich eine Vielzahl von Quellen. Und es spricht wirklich nichts dagegen sie sich auch zu Nutze zu machen. Auch Buffed ist übrigens eine solche Quelle, ja, mehr noch: buffed lebt davon solche Quellen beständig auf seiner Startseite zu zitieren bzw. auf diese zu verlinken.



Jetzt schmeisst du aber alles über den Haufen was es gibt, es gibt allumfassende Informationsquellen wie Buffed und es gibt Quellen mit denen man Argumente unterstützt was (von mir so verstanden) ja von dir gemeint war. Mein Post bezog sich auf deine 'Grind' Diskussion, das dein Grind der selbe ist wie der Grind den ein Wikiprof beschreibt. Das ist in diesem Genre keine Quelle für eine Argumentation. Für dieses Wort gibt es 1000 verschiedene Interpretationen, wenn man eine Umfrage gestartet hätte und du das Ergebnis dieser benutzt hättest, OK, haste aber nicht.



> Der Satz ist unvollständig. Wenn Du damit sagen wolltest, es wäre in diesem Board nicht angebracht in einer Diskussion eine Definition aus der englischen oder deutschen Version der Wikipedia zu bringen, dann frage ich Dich: warum? Wer sagt das?



Hier kann mans evtl. noch bringen Argumente mit Wikipedia zu stützen, allerdings sollte man sich damit auch nicht aus dem Fenster lehnen. Denn wir wissen ja alle das dort jeder Hans und Franz seinen geistigen Erguss eintragen kann.


----------



## Boccanegra (23. März 2010)

Helmchen123 schrieb:


> Jetzt schmeisst du aber alles über den Haufen was es gibt, es gibt allumfassende Informationsquellen wie Buffed und es gibt Quellen mit denen man Argumente unterstützt was (von mir so verstanden) ja von dir gemeint war. Mein Post bezog sich auf deine 'Grind' Diskussion, das dein Grind der selbe ist wie der Grind den ein Wikiprof beschreibt. Das ist in diesem Genre keine Quelle für eine Argumentation. Für dieses Wort gibt es 1000 verschiedene Interpretationen, wenn man eine Umfrage gestartet hätte und du das Ergebnis dieser benutzt hättest, OK, haste aber nicht.


Mein Verweis auf die Definition in der englischen Ausgabe der Wikipedia war nichts anderes als eine Antwort auf La Saint, der in seinem Beitrag mit dem Verweis auf die dt. Wikipedia argumentierte. Weshalb ich schrieb: 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du zitierst die Wikipedia? Gerne, das kann ich auch, aber nicht den 4-Zeiler aus der deutschen Version, sondern den längeren Artikel aus der englischen Ausgabe: http://en.wikipedia...._(video_gaming)


[/font]

Was Deine Kritik an der Wikipedia allgemein anbelangt: hast Du objektive und belegbare Gründe anzunehmen, dass der zitierte Artikel falsch ist? Falls nein, dann google Dich mal schlau zum Begriff "argumentum ad hominem". Es zählt nicht, woher ein Argument kommt, sondern dessen Qualität.


----------



## Helmchen123 (23. März 2010)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Was Deine Kritik an der Wikipedia allgemein anbelangt: hast Du objektive und belegbare Gründe anzunehmen, dass der zitierte Artikel falsch ist? Falls nein, dann google Dich mal schlau zum Begriff "argumentum ad hominem". Es zählt nicht, woher ein Argument kommt, sondern dessen Qualität.



Du würdest also eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung mit Quellenverweisen zu Wikipedia veröffentlichen? aha interessant


----------



## MrGimbel (23. März 2010)

Mal ganz abgesehen, von der eigentlichen Diskussion

Der englische Wiki-Artikel trägt einen Vermerk von 2007, wo die Qualität des Artikels bemängelt wird. Wenn man sich die Quellen anschaut, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass dieser mehr oder weniger unverändert (zwei Quellen sind jünger) aus dem Jahresende 2006 ist, was wohl auch der Grund ist, warum dort WoW zu finden ist (Resifarmen). Zur Zeit beschweren sich manche, dass man in WoW alles ohne großen Aufwand bekommen kann, was isch wohl so gar nicht mit typischen Grind verträgt.

Ferner halte ich es für ziemlich überflüssig, über den Begriff "Grind" zu diskutieren. Man muss "Blau" nicht über das elektromagnestische Spektrum definieren, um zu verstehen, was man mit Blau meint. Vor allem, da ja selbst die Aion-Fans nicht betsreiten, dass Aion ein Grindspiel ist.

Naja, der einzige sinnvolle Beitrag zur Frage des Threaderstellers wurde von Sin geliefert. Neutral geschrieben und das Spiel vollständig charakterisierend.


----------



## Nahemis (23. März 2010)

Blöööööd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  	+

Laaaangweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oníshanu (25. März 2010)

So langsam sollte man hier mal drüber nachdenken zu schließen da wieder mal nur noch Diskussion ist und der TE wahrscheinlich schon lange nicht mehr hier reinschaut weil er seine Antwort bereits hat.


----------



## Elathar (26. März 2010)

genau... denn wie es sich jeder gedacht hatt hörtman nix mehr wirklich was von aion ( außer wenn man buffed user is ).... keine informationen für die spieler... die offizielle hp sieht noch immer genauso aus wie beim release.. von den infos her....


hype... alles nur hype.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (26. März 2010)

Elathar schrieb:


> genau... denn wie es sich jeder gedacht hatt hörtman nix mehr wirklich was von aion ( außer wenn man buffed user is ).... keine informationen für die spieler... die offizielle hp sieht noch immer genauso aus wie beim release.. von den infos her....
> 
> 
> hype... alles nur hype..
> ...



Stimmt und der WoW Hype hält seit 5 Jahren. Wo man hinschaut, dumme und unnütze Informationen über WoW, jeder kleine Fussel wird als News gebracht und wenn man das nicht mehr bringt, dann erfindet man irgendwelche Gloreichen Guides und wenn das nichts bringt, dann macht man Wettbewerbe mit doofen Tsets, Blidchen oder sonst was. Sowas kann man natürlich nur mit WoW machen und mit keinem anderen MMORPG. DAS nenn ich Hype.

PS: Macht den Thread endlich dicht.


----------



## Volun (26. März 2010)

*gähn*


----------



## Lintflas (26. März 2010)

Wie gut Aion ist?

Aion ist ungefähr soooooo gut - also so ca. von hier bis hier. 

Mein Tip:

Man nehme die DVD aus der Verpackung, installiere das Spiel, und spielt solange wie man Spaß daran hat. 



MfG


----------



## Aquapainter (26. März 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Wie gut Aion ist?
> 
> Aion ist ungefähr soooooo gut - also so ca. von hier bis hier.
> 
> ...



Gebe Dir zu 100% Recht. Ich z.B. hab mein Acc wieder stillgelegt, da AION mich überhaupt nicht "befriedigt" hat. 
Aber das geht mir so, andere finden es eben total toll...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (26. März 2010)

hm...

Aion...

ja ich habe es auch mal gespielt (und 2 charaktere auf über lvl 20 gebracht) aber ich muss sagen:




mir dauert es zu lange (ich liebe endcontent (PVE) viel zu sehr als das ich mich mit lvln aufhalten will!)

dann das crafting ist schlechter als in wow (es dauert zu lange - sicher man kann alles was man herstellt auch wirklich verwenden, aber mal im ernst: lieber skillmüll und dafür kein solcher zeitaufwand)

dann das vielgelobte fliegen in aion: da es nur in manchen gegenden geht und man eine zeitdauer drauf gepackt hat, finde ich das nicht wirklich toll (ja am anfang ist es toll, bis du in gebiete kommst zum questen wo du nur gleiten kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ausrüstung nachgeschmissen? - das gibts nirgends (ja das ist ne meinung) auch in wow nicht, aber andererseits: ewig für gute sachen farmen/pvp-machen? nope: ich will SPIELEN nicht ARBEITEN!

deshalb bin ich wieder zurück zu WOW, nicht nur wegen der punkte sondern auch wegen der community 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - kenne halt viele leute von meinem server etc.




mfg LAX


----------



## Nahemis (26. März 2010)

Mal reinschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded 

mfg


----------



## Cerom (27. März 2010)

Laxera schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> Aion...
> 
> ...



Das werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Seid WoW gibt es anscheinend nur noch den sogenannten endcontent und das komplette Spiel ist zur Levelphase verkommen. Man hetzt also durch das ganze Spiel und wenn man dann ans Ende gekommen ist schreit man das es da nicht mehr viel oder nur immer das Gleiche gibt. Man erwartet dass es im Spiel selbst möglichst leicht und schnell voran geht und dann zum Schluß des Spieles immer neues nach geschoben wird.

Ich denke WoW hat da sehr viel kaputt gemacht. Seid WoW ist es nicht mehr der Weg zum Ziel der zählt. Ist ja so als wenn ich z.B. Fußball nur spiele um die 90 Minuten möglichst schnell hinter mich zu bringen und dann behaupte die Verlängerung ist es wo es wirklich drauf ankommt.


----------



## Torrance (27. März 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Das werde ich wohl nie verstehen. Seid WoW gibt es anscheinend nur noch den sogenannten endcontent und das komplette Spiel ist zur Levelphase verkommen. Man hetzt also durch das ganze Spiel und wenn man dann ans Ende gekommen ist schreit man das es da nicht mehr viel oder nur immer das Gleiche gibt. Man erwartet dass es im Spiel selbst möglichst leicht und schnell voran geht und dann zum Schluß des Spieles immer neues nach geschoben wird.
> 
> Ich denke WoW hat da sehr viel kaputt gemacht. Seid WoW ist es nicht mehr der Weg zum Ziel der zählt. Ist ja so als wenn ich z.B. Fußball nur spiele um die 90 Minuten möglichst schnell hinter mich zu bringen und dann behaupte die Verlängerung ist es wo es wirklich drauf ankommt.



Tja, das ist die WoW MMORPG Generation, schnell schnell schnell und am besten nix dafür tun. Grausam.


----------



## Cerom (27. März 2010)

Das schlimme daran finde ich, wozu dann noch so viel Aufwand ? Seid WoW ist es anscheinend nur noch Ziel möglichst zu raiden oder aber in Arenen zu kämpfen. Wozu dann diese ganze große Welt mit ihrer Geschichte und den vielen kleinen, darin eingebetteten kleineren Geschichten ? 

Reicht es nicht einfach einen großen Raum zu machen und von dem ausgehend dann Eingänge zu den diversen Instanzen und Arenen zu machen ? Und dann natürlich immer wieder zusätzliche Instanzen zufügen. Dazu kann man dann die Instanzen auch noch in verschiedene Schwierigkeitsstufen anbieten. Natürlich fängt man gleich auf Höchststufe an oder aber hat eine kurze Phase in der man sich an die Fähigkeiten seines Chars gewöhnen kann.

Klingt alles sehr ironisch. Aber auch wenn es etwas überzogen ist, genau so ist WoW zur Zeit. Also bis auf den großen Raum. In WoW gibt es schon noch ine riesige Welt dahinter, nur die scheint nur schmückendes Beiwerk und völlig unnötig zu sein. Und genau das erwartet anscheinend die Masse der Spieler nun auch von anderen MMO´s.


----------



## Rygel (27. März 2010)

mich hat aion nur bis lvl25 begeistern können (bis es mit dem abyss-pvp losging). das war ein monat gratisspielzeit, die man mit dem spiel zusammen erhält, plus ein weiterer monat.


----------



## Virthu (27. März 2010)

zu wow: 
von 10 leuten, die wow antesten, hören laut blizzard 7 noch vor level 10 auf, weshalb blizzards designer der meinung sind, sie müssten die questtexte kürzer und das leveln leichter und zugänglicher gestalten. daher braucht man sich wohl nicht zu wundern, dass durch solche massnahmen eben eine ganz bestimmte sorte von spielern derzeit den grossteil der wowler ausmachen dürfte. der rest ist eh schon auf extrem pve und AITAAAAAMZZZZZ(und brainssssssss) so konditioniert, dass solchen leuten ihr eigener ganz übler grind(frostembleme, höhö) gar nicht auffällt. 

auf der anderen seite steht es halt jedem frei ein spiel zu mögen - oder halt eben nicht. wer mitm grafikstil oder etwas längerer levelzeit nicht zurechtkommt, der spielt es halt nicht. das muss nicht bedeuten, dass das spiel an sich schlecht wäre. die zielgruppe ist dann halt anders, das ist alles. und wenn ich die letzten fetten festungsaktionen auf votan so bedenke, dann bin ich heilfroh darüber :-)
ansonsten ist aion beim weitem nicht perfekt und bräuchte definitiv gewisse weiterentwicklungen und veränderungen in vielen bereichen.


----------



## Cerom (27. März 2010)

Ohne Frage steht es jedem zu ein Spiel zu mögen oder eben nicht. Auf ein Spiel muß man Lust haben es zu spielen. WoW ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Es ist einfach ein Spiel das eine Masse an Leute so begeistern kann das sie es spielen möchten. Daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Dazu ist schließlich ein Spiel da. Ein Zeitvertreib den man gern machen möchte.

WoW zeigt vielleicht einfach das MMORPG nicht wirklich für die große Massen etwas ist. Die große Masse möchte nicht langatmige Spiele bei denen es hauptsächlich auf investierte Zeit ankommt. Sie kann sich zwar für das Flair von Fantasywelten begeistern lassen, aber nur wenn es möglichst immer kleinere Erfolge gibt. Die große Masse der Spieler möchte nicht lange auf ein Ziel hin arbeiten. Sie wollen möglichst in solch einem Spiel der große Held sein. Nicht ständig sehen das andere Spieler das Spiel besser beherrschen oder eine bessere Ausrüstung haben etc. Sie möchten nicht das andere besser sind, sie möchten mindestens gleichwertig sein. 

WoW trifft einfach den Geschmack der Masse. Schade ist einfach das deshalb die Masse meint deshalb sei WoW der Maßstab. WoW ist etwas für Leute die eine leichte, seichte Unterhaltung mögen. Das was eben die Masse will. Es ist kein Spiel für eingefleischte Spieler dieser Spieleart. MMO´s sind eben Spiele die einige 100.000 Spieler begeistern können. Bzw. waren es vor WoW. Nun meint die Masse alle anderen MMo´s müssten genau so leicht und seicht wie WoW sein. Es entsteht der Eindruck ein Spiel ist nur dann gut wenn es möglichst Millionen begeistern tut. Nicht wie gut das Spiel ist zählt sondern nur wie viele spielen es. Je mehr um so besser ist das Spiel. Es ist wie in anderen Sparten. Ein Buch ist um so besser je mehr es lesen. Je mehr Leute einen Film sehen um so besser ist er. Der Fernsehsender mit den meisten Zuschauern macht das beste Programm und die Zeitung mit der größten Auflage ist die Beste.


----------



## Stancer (27. März 2010)

Cerom schrieb:


> Ohne Frage steht es jedem zu ein Spiel zu mögen oder eben nicht. Auf ein Spiel muß man Lust haben es zu spielen. WoW ist kein schlechtes Spiel. Es ist einfach ein Spiel das eine Masse an Leute so begeistern kann das sie es spielen möchten. Daran ist nichts auszusetzen. Dazu ist schließlich ein Spiel da. Ein Zeitvertreib den man gern machen möchte.
> 
> WoW zeigt vielleicht einfach das MMORPG nicht wirklich für die große Massen etwas ist. Die große Masse möchte nicht langatmige Spiele bei denen es hauptsächlich auf investierte Zeit ankommt. Sie kann sich zwar für das Flair von Fantasywelten begeistern lassen, aber nur wenn es möglichst immer kleinere Erfolge gibt. Die große Masse der Spieler möchte nicht lange auf ein Ziel hin arbeiten. Sie wollen möglichst in solch einem Spiel der große Held sein. Nicht ständig sehen das andere Spieler das Spiel besser beherrschen oder eine bessere Ausrüstung haben etc. Sie möchten nicht das andere besser sind, sie möchten mindestens gleichwertig sein.
> 
> WoW trifft einfach den Geschmack der Masse. Schade ist einfach das deshalb die Masse meint deshalb sei WoW der Maßstab. WoW ist etwas für Leute die eine leichte, seichte Unterhaltung mögen. Das was eben die Masse will. Es ist kein Spiel für eingefleischte Spieler dieser Spieleart. MMO´s sind eben Spiele die einige 100.000 Spieler begeistern können. Bzw. waren es vor WoW. Nun meint die Masse alle anderen MMo´s müssten genau so leicht und seicht wie WoW sein. Es entsteht der Eindruck ein Spiel ist nur dann gut wenn es möglichst Millionen begeistern tut. Nicht wie gut das Spiel ist zählt sondern nur wie viele spielen es. Je mehr um so besser ist das Spiel. Es ist wie in anderen Sparten. Ein Buch ist um so besser je mehr es lesen. Je mehr Leute einen Film sehen um so besser ist er. Der Fernsehsender mit den meisten Zuschauern macht das beste Programm und die Zeitung mit der größten Auflage ist die Beste.




Nicht ganz. WoW bestimmt nicht das Programm. Die WoW Spieler wünschen sich nur, das es so ist. Das jedes Spiel so wie WoW zu sein hat. Die Entwickler interessiert das eher weniger. Nicht jedes Spiel wird auf die absolute Masse zugeschnitten wie WoW das tut. Es gibt RTL & Pro7. Es gibt aber auch Arte und Phoenix. Wenn das was du sagst stimmen würde, würde jeder Sender nur noch ähnliche Formate wie RTL & Co ausstrahlen. Tun sie aber nicht, denn jedes Publikum will bedient werden und ich ziehe eine Sendung über Astronomie auf Phoenix jeder reality Show auf RTL oder Pro7 vor.
Aber versuch sowas mal den Fanboys zu erklären, für die ihr Spiel/Sendung das non plus ultra ist !


----------



## Cerom (27. März 2010)

WoW ist die Bildzeitung der MMO´s. Ein Bildleser ist von einer anderen Zeitung enttäuscht, wenn die nicht auch so aufgebaut ist. Eine solche Zeitung würde der Bildleser zwar mal anlesen, aber schnell beiseite legen. Bild ist eben die beste Zeitung und Maß der Dinge. Der Beweis ist das die meisten Bild lesen.


----------



## Berghammer71 (28. März 2010)

> WoW ist die Bildzeitung der MMO´s. Ein Bildleser ist von einer anderen Zeitung enttäuscht, wenn die nicht auch so aufgebaut ist. Eine solche Zeitung würde der Bildleser zwar mal anlesen, aber schnell beiseite legen. Bild ist eben die beste Zeitung und Maß der Dinge. Der Beweis ist das die meisten Bild lesen.



/sign

WoW Spieler die WoW mit Aion vergleichen sind Noobs.

Außer das beide Programme MMO`s sind, AION qualitativ hochwertiger - *entscheidet letztlich der reine Spielgeschmack* - inhaltstechnisch sind sie zu unterschiedlich.

Wenn jetzt die zwei Weltraumspiele Jumpgate und Black Prophercy erscheinen,
kann man ebend nicht mehr sagen welches das bessere Weltraumspiel ist.

Die Programmierer haben aus Ihrer Sicht zuviele unterschiedliche Dinge für den
Spieler eingebaut, die im einzelen letztlich den Geschmack als das Spielethema
entscheiden lassen - */vote for sinnlos Thread.*


----------



## Aquapainter (28. März 2010)

Berghammer71 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> ...
> WoW Spieler die WoW mit Aion vergleichen sind Noobs.
> ...



Lol, selten einen sooo sinnlfreien Inhalt gelesen. Was hat denn ein "Noob" damit zu tun ob man zwei Spiele miteinander vergleicht?
Und vergleichen sollte man sehrwohl. Denn nur so kann man rausfinden, welches Game einen besser liegt...

Ich denke mal eher, dass Du mal einfach nur was "kluges" schreiben wolltest. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ach ja: /vote um Deine Antwort zu löschen


----------



## Torrance (28. März 2010)

Aquapainter schrieb:


> Lol, selten einen sooo sinnlfreien Inhalt gelesen. Was hat denn ein "Noob" damit zu tun ob man zwei Spiele miteinander vergleicht?
> Und vergleichen sollte man sehrwohl. Denn nur so kann man rausfinden, welches Game einen besser liegt...
> 
> Ich denke mal eher, dass Du mal einfach nur was "kluges" schreiben wolltest.
> ...



So wie... hmm... du?


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2010)

Wenn die Leute doch nur auf solche Art vergleichen würde gäbe es diese Streits ja nicht.

Nur gehen die meisten her und behaupten einfach, das ihr Geschmack der absolute ist und alles was dem nicht entspricht grundsätzlich schlechter ist !

Vergleichen sollte jeder aber er sollte es auch nur für sich machen und das machen die wenigsten.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wenn die Leute doch nur auf solche Art vergleichen würde gäbe es diese Streits ja nicht.
> 
> Nur gehen die meisten her und behaupten einfach, das ihr Geschmack der absolute ist und alles was dem nicht entspricht grundsätzlich schlechter ist !
> 
> Vergleichen sollte jeder aber er sollte es auch nur für sich machen und das machen die wenigsten.



dann sind ja sämtliche diskussionen auf dieser welt überflüssig..wenn man weit genug ausholt dann ist ja alles irgendwie gleich gut nè?


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2010)

Nein. Man muss unterscheiden. Ein Auto, das mit Plastikschrauben billigster Qualität zusammen gehalten wird, ist sicher schlechter als ein Mercedes, BMW etc.
Man kann draussen vor allem anhand der verwendeten Materialien unterscheiden, wie gut etwas zusammengebaut ist.

Bei einem Spiel aber reden wir über 0 und 1. Bei dem einen Spiel ist ein byte eben auf 00000001 gesetzt und beim anderen auf 10000000. Wo willst du da sagen was besser ist ?

Aber eines ist wohl der wichtigste Faktor : Wir reden hier über Unterhaltungsprodukte und nichts was einen praktischen Wert hat und jeder Mensch unterhält sich anders. Es zählt der reine Geschmack und es gibt halt auch Menschen, die sich an Klötzchengrafik erfreuen, an Grinden oder an Instanzen. 

Ist genauso das manche auf Horrorfilme stehen und andere lieber auf Komödien. Manche gehen lieber ins Theater andere in die Oper. Manche spielen Fussball, manche Tennis. Alles Geschmacksache, da es Unterhaltungsdinge sind, womit wir unsere Freizeit auffüllen !

Die Spieler müssen endlich mal wieder Abstand davon nehmen ein Spiel wie eine Arbeit oder ein Produkt von Nutzen zu betrachten wie eine Bohrmaschine oder ein Auto.
Früher war das nicht so und ich glaube es hängt einfach damit zusammen, das die Spieler einfach viel mehr Zeit in einem MMO verbringen als früher. Vor allem seit WoW und dem aufkommen der Flatrates hat das extreme Ausmaße angenommen. 5-6 Std am Tag spielen ? Undenkbar zum Ende der 90er.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. März 2010)

jo ist richtig..es stellt sich überwiegend nicht die frage nach dem modell sondern nach der qualität..und über die kann man sehr wohl diskutieren und auch vergleichen..ihr fanboys vergisst schnell das in aion auch viele qualitätsfragen kritsiert werden und stempelt diese als geschmackssache ab...so wie du das argumentierst würde es also reichen, wenn ein spiel performencetechnisch gut und fehlerfrei läuft und das wars auch schon mit der frage wie gut das spiel ist, rest ist also geschmackssache?..ich behaupte mal "neee"


es ist geschmackssache ob einem der asiatische stil gefällt oder nicht, es ist aber eine qualitätsfrage wie dieser stil denn grafisch umgesetzt wurde und ob das ganze zusammen passt oder ob es spiele gibt die diesesen stil besser umgesetzt haben und an diesen vergleicht, im falle von aion kann man klar sagen dass die charaktere und deren animationen top sind, aber im starken kontrast zu der umgebung stehen, die wirkt ehr farblos, ideenlos und vermatscht..asiatische stil? bitte..aber dann richtig

es ist geschmackssache ob einem das pvp gefällt, es ist aber eine qualitätsfrage wie das pvp in das spiel intergriert wurde, ist es balanciert, wieviel tiefe besitzt das pvp, wie sinnvoll ist das ganze umgesetzt..das massenpvp ist auch bei aion immernoch bei einem punkt, andem es keiner braucht..ich will ein massenpvp was herausforderungen bietet die ich auch bei einem WoW raid in pve hätte..es soll mich fordern, action bieten mir einfach spaß machen--was ich aber sehe ist ein tor, ruckler, boss und eine medalie am ende (vielleicht)..und jede menge gezerge.es bietet spielerisch einfach zu wenig, da mach ich doch lieber ein ordentliches GvG in GW ansonsten ist das open world abyss pvp im vergleich zum pvp primus GW ehr schwach umgesetzt...da hat GW das ganze pvp system um einiges besser umgesetzt

es ist geschmackssache ob einem das pve gefällt, es ist aber eine qualitätsfrage wie das pve in das spiel intergriert wurde, und aion hat weiss gott kein gutes pve spiel, denn hier kann man mit dem momentanen primus WoW vergleichen, "grind" ist keine gute umsetzung des pve´s..auch das eigentliche pvp spiel GW hat ein besser umgesetztes PvE system als aion..obwohl es nicht open world ist funktionert das system doch besser als das von aion eben mit open world

ihr fang an das ganze ständig schönzureden und zu vertuschen mit absurden argumenten wie "grinden in gruppe macht spaß..mann soll halt nicht allein grinden"..ist ja super, aber mir macht das missionen erledigen in der gruppe wie in GW oder instanzen zu spielen wie in WoW einfach 1000x mehr spaß..und mir kann doch keiner erzählen dass ideenlosigkeit geschmackssache ist..es ist klar eine qualitätsfrage des systems


es gibt also auch spieler denen der schwerpunkt recht egal ist, solange das ganze auch gut und sinnvoll umgesetzt wurde und aion hat weiss got keine sinnvolle gute umsetzungen ihres systems zustande gebracht..sie sind schlicht keine guten entwickler, das einzigste was aion sehr gut gemacht hat ist das kampfsystem und deren charakteranimationen

also aion muss sich sehr wohl mit den momentanen spielerischen standards vergleichen, es ist eben leidergottes nicht das erste mmo was auf den markt geworfen wurde....anonsten müsste man ja jedem tetris klon 100 punkte geben


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2010)

Du bist das beste Beispiel für meine Aussage. Nur weil es dir nicht gefällt darf es allen anderen auch nicht gefallen.

Wie sieht denn das perfekte MMO deiner Meinung nach aus ? Angenommen ein Entwickler würde zu dir kommen und sagen "Du bestimmst nun wie unser nächstes MMO auszusehen hat. Geld und Zeit spielen keine Rolle". Glaubst du dieses MMO würde jeden begeistern ? Sicher werden es viele bestimmt gut finden aber auch genau so viele werden es einfach nur schlecht finden !

Wenn Aion so schlecht ist wie du hier ständig behauptest, wieso spielen es dann so viele ? Alles verblendete Fanboys ? 
Wenn andere Spiele ach so viel besser sind als Aion wie du hier behauptest, warum gibt es dann so viele verschiedene Spiele und nicht nur noch 1 ?


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. März 2010)

es soll von meiner seite aus keine ultimative aussage sein ..so wie du es gerne darstellen würdest...auch dieses spiel findet ihre anhänger da es ja keine totalkatastrophe darstellt..wobei auch selbst totalkatastrophen finden ihre anhänger..es gibt ja genügend spieler die trotz der guten qualität mit GW oder WoW nichts anfangen können

es ist nur eine objektive bewertung, objektiv gesehen gibt es einfach bessere alternativen für das geld..star trak online wird aber auch seine anhängerschaft finden..es bietet vieles was einem fan gefällt.. aber die, die mit laserpistolen und raumschiffen ehr wenig anfangen können finden gameplaytechnisch gesehen bessere alternativen für ihr geld


----------



## Nahemis (28. März 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr diskutiert nur zum Spass weiter, denn niemand bei Buffed interessiert sich dafür, wie gut Aion ist. Die kennen nur WoW.

In jeder Buffed-Show ist WoW zu finden selbst dann, wenn es nur um das twinken geht. Schau dir die News an und du findest WoW. Da wird über jeden Quatsch eine News gemacht.
Diablo 3 ist in der Leiste obwohl es noch lange nicht auf dem Markt ist. Sehr seltsam, oder? Ist ja ein Spiel von Blizzard! 

Ich hab das Gefühl, das Buffed Team verbringt die meißte Zeit mit WoW-Spielen. Wie können sie da unbefangen sein?
Ok WoW ist das erfolgreichste Spiel und es wird hier bis ins unerträgliche weiter gepuscht. Mich nervt das schon ein wenig.

Mir wäre es lieber wenn Buffed offen sagen würde, das sie ein reines Blizzard-Magazien sind und Aion, WAR und co ganz aus der Leiste nehmen. Dann weiß man wenigstens woran man hier ist.
Von Aion macht Buffed keine Show mehr, weil sie es eh nicht spielen. Finde ich scheiße.

Es gibt über 23 Instanzen und Elite- Gebiete in Aion und Buffed sagt nichts darüber! Einfach schwach!!!

Buffed ist nicht  "Das Portal für Online-Spiele" sondern vielmehr "Das Portal für World of Warcraft". Also was für Leute wird man hier treffen? Richtig! Am häufigsten WoW-Spieler. 


Hier noch ein kleines Quiz: 

Wie heißt der Boss? In welcher Instanz ist er zu finden? Welches Level braucht man?


http://www.buffed.de/redirect.php?url=http://img717.imageshack.us/i/aion01395c0f.jpg/ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (28. März 2010)

@ Ren-Alekz troll dich!!!


----------



## Torrance (28. März 2010)

Wie recht du hast Nahemis. Wenn ich ein anderen Portal für MMORPG kennen würde, wäre ich auch weg von buffed.de - Das WoW Zeitschrift Portal, wo angeblich alle MMORPG´s gleichermassen behandelt werden.

Die Ausrede von buffed ist eh schwach zu sagen, das hier mehr Leute WoW spielen. Wo sollen sie die Leute auch sonst Informieren über AION, RoM, AoC, HdRO, wenn nicht bei einem MMORPG Portal. Nur das Problem ist, das WoW dermassen ausgeschlachtet wird, da kommt einem das brechen. Man könnte das alles locker mit jedem MMORPG machen, da AION, HdRO und AoC auch massig an Instanzen, Crafting usw. hat. Aber vielleicht sind die armen Buffed Mitarbeiter dann überfordert. Es würden auch mehr anderen Spieler herkommen, die AION usw. spielen. Aber so... 

Naja, WoW < all. Total lächerlich bei dem hype der um WoW gemacht wird.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (28. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht sind die armen Buffed Mitarbeiter dann überfordert. Es würden auch mehr anderen Spieler herkommen, die AION usw. spielen. Aber so...
> 
> Naja, WoW < all. Total lächerlich bei dem hype der um WoW gemacht wird.



das ist der stichpunkt..die kapazitäten von buffed sind nunmal auch begrenzt..überwiegend die news versuchen sie zumindest so unterschiedlich wie möglich zu gestalten..aber weil die meisten mitarbeiter WoW spielen gibs eben über WoW am meisten zu sehen...und WoW ist es auch was buffed.de überhaupt berühmt gemacht hat UND die meisten aktivitäten der user drehen sich nunmal um WoW...tatsachen die ihr eben aktzeptieren müsst...einzigstst die definition von buffed ist irreführend..das portal für online spiele oder news für online spiele..und zu finden ist überwiegend WoW oder gar irgendwelche hype offline spiele...buffed.de sollte sich mehr "das portal für WoW spieler und Hypeoffline games (und auch bissel was für andere mmo spieler)" nennen 






Nahemis schrieb:


> @ Ren-Alekz troll dich!!!





du hast glück gehabt denn: L3333333333333333333333333333333333333T status erreicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111111111111111111111111111.....ich höre ab hier auf zu posten!!! bye bye BUFFED!


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Nein. Man muss unterscheiden. Ein Auto, das mit Plastikschrauben billigster Qualität zusammen gehalten wird, ist sicher schlechter als ein Mercedes, BMW etc.
> Man kann draussen vor allem anhand der verwendeten Materialien unterscheiden, wie gut etwas zusammengebaut ist.
> 
> Bei einem Spiel aber reden wir über 0 und 1. Bei dem einen Spiel ist ein byte eben auf 00000001 gesetzt und beim anderen auf 10000000. Wo willst du da sagen was besser ist ?
> ...



Naja, aber ein paar Sachen kann man dann doch vergleichen. Technisch lassen sich Spiele ganz klar vergleichen. Völlig egal, ob das jetzt nur Nullen und Einsen sind. Man kann die Güte der Geschichten vergleichen, so wie sie erzählt werden. Man kann beurteilen, wieviel Liebe in eine solche Geschichte gesteckt wurde. Nicht alles lässt sich mit Geschmackssache entschuldigen. Man kann beurteilen, wieviel Liebe zum Detail die Entwickler an den Tag legten. Das ist objektiv beurteilbar und hat nichts mit Geschmack zu tun.

Man kann desweiteren den Inhalt hinsichtlich auf Masse prüfen. Mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Abwechslung, ganz einfach. Man kann die Größe der Spielwelt beurteilen, man kann sehen, ob alles eher gleich und eintönig ist, oder jede Gegend anders ist.

Das ist zumindest meine Meinung. Es gibt verdammt viel, was ich an einen Spiel objektiv beurteilen kann. Aber auch wenn ein Spiel alle Kriterien für ein gutes Spiel erfüllt, so muss es natürlich auf der anderen Seite längst nicht jeden gefallen. Aber das man ein Spiel garnicht in Sachen Qualität grob umreißen kann, daß ist einfach falsch.

Die Quests in Wow sind zum Beispiel besser als in Aion. Ist so, da brauchen wir nicht diskutieren. Und da ist es jetzt völlig egal, ob jemand sagt, er will aber lieber stumpfsinnige Quests machen oder von mir aus grinden.
Mehr erzählerische Substanz plus mehr Abwechslung allgemein bei den Aufgaben resultiert in einem besseren Questdesign. Ungeachtet irgendwelcher Vorlieben. Die Grafik in Aion ist besser als in Wow, zumindest rein technisch.
Wow hat hingegen mehr Liebe zum Detail. Siehe als Beispiel Unterwasserwelt und siehe Pflanzenwuchs. Während du in Aion viele glatte Texturen hast und einen Grashalm oft mit der Lupe suchen musst, sieht es da bei Wow schon anders aus.

Und Instanzen in Wow sind auch besser. Das ist auch Fakt und beruht auf Tatsachen, auch wenn es zu akzeptieren ist, wenn jemand da jetzt anderer Meinung ist. Trotzdem sind NPC's, die einfach null Anspruch darstellen nicht vergleichbar mit einen, der einfach ein bisschen mehr macht und wo es nicht reicht, einfach mal blöd dranzustehen um ihn zu tanken, während die anderen Dmg machen. Da ist ganz klarer Mehrwert vorhanden, mehr Zeilen Code, mehr Gehirnschmalz, den die Entwickler reinstecken müssen und das kann man dann auch objektiv beurteilen.

Einfach generell zu sagen, Spiele sind nur Geschmackssache und alles auf einer Stufe zu setzen, ganz gleich, wie billig es offensichtliche implementiert wurde, ist Nonsense. Auch wenn es nur Nullen und Einsen sind, sie resultieren in einem Produkt. Ein Auto besteht in allerletzter Konsequenz auch nur aus winzig kleinen Teilchen. Und mit den nötigen Kenntnissen machst du da erstmal deine Materialien und dann kommt irgendwann mal ein Auto.


----------



## Nahemis (28. März 2010)

super text klos ich stimme dir in allen punkten zu. 

ich hoffe das thema kann damit beendet werden.

mfg


----------



## Stancer (28. März 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Man kann desweiteren den Inhalt hinsichtlich auf Masse prüfen. Mehr Möglichkeiten, mehr Abwechslung, ganz einfach. Man kann die Größe der Spielwelt beurteilen, man kann sehen, ob alles eher gleich und eintönig ist, oder jede Gegend anders ist.
> 
> 
> Und Instanzen in Wow sind auch besser. Das ist auch Fakt und beruht auf Tatsachen, auch wenn es zu akzeptieren ist, wenn jemand da jetzt anderer Meinung ist. Trotzdem sind NPC's, die einfach null Anspruch darstellen nicht vergleichbar mit einen, der einfach ein bisschen mehr macht und wo es nicht reicht, einfach mal blöd dranzustehen um ihn zu tanken, während die anderen Dmg machen. Da ist ganz klarer Mehrwert vorhanden, mehr Zeilen Code, mehr Gehirnschmalz, den die Entwickler reinstecken müssen und das kann man dann auch objektiv beurteilen.



Den Rest hab ich mal gekürzt...

Also mit den Möglichkeiten belügst du dich selber. Massen MMO haben sogar so ziemlich die wenigsten Möglichkeiten, da man permanent an die Hand genommen wird und den Weg vorgegeben kriegt. Was kannst du z.b. in WoW mit einem frisch erstellten Char machen ? PvP ? Nein ! Instanzen ? Nein ! Handwerk ? Nicht wirklich ! Man kann nur eins machen : Zum NPC rennen, Quest annehmen und die Quest erledigen.
Möglichkeiten kriegt man in einem Sandbox MMO.
Massen MMO und dazu zählen sowohl WoW als auch Aion bieten sehr wenig Möglichkeiten. In WoW ist vieles allerdings schöner verpackt bzw wird versteckt. Ich persönlich brauche das nicht. In Aion wird man vor harte Fakten gestellt, nämlich das es nen langer Weg ist um ein Ziel zu erreichen. Das schmeckt vielen nicht. Ich brauch sowas. Ich lauf Privat Marathon und im Herbst steht der nächste an aber das Training beginnt jetzt schon und es wird nen verdammt harter Weg aber ich hab mir ein Ziel gesteckt, das ich schaffen will.

Der 2. Absatz stimmt zu 50%. WoW hat in der Tat sehr schöne Instanzen und die Endbosse sind gut in Szene gesetzt.Beim ersten mal machen die Instanzen wirklich sehr viel Spass aber danach wirds auch eintönig und oftmals besucht man ein und die selbe Instanz 10 oder 20mal und WoW soll kein Grinder sein ??? Du sagst aber da kann man nicht mit Geschmacksache kommen. Nun das kann man sehr wohl. Ich mag Instanzen z.b. überhaupt nicht, sondern bevorzuge lieber großräumige Dungeons wie es sie z.b. in Daoc gibt. Warum spiele ich ein MMORPG mit tausenden von Spielern auf einem Server um mich dann mit 20 von ihnen immer und immer wieder in einer Instanz von dem Rest abzukapseln ? Das hat mir damals in WoW überhaupt nicht gefallen und da gabs noch 40er Raids. Und die meisten Spieler sind in Stammraidgruppen. 99% der Spieler haben die meiste Zeit des Spielens keinen Kontakt zueinander.
Und deswegen ist das Geschmacksache.
In Daoc waren die Dungeonbosse bei weitem nicht so schön in Szene gesetzt aber man stand mit 200-300 Spielern drum herum und hat gegen ihn gekämpft. Da kam richtiges "Massive"-Feeling auf, weshalb mir jeder Bosskampf in Daoc mehr Spass gemacht hat als in WoW und das obwohl in Daoc PvE nur Beiwerk ist !Vor allem, wenn der Boss dann mal eine Superattacke rausgehauen hat und auf einmal 100 Spieler tot umgefallen sind. Kampf ging weiter... 200 lebten ja noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nahemis (28. März 2010)

und damit geht die diskusion in die nächste runde. ich wünsche euch beiden, stancer und torrance viel erfolg, denn ihr müsst euch hier gegen eine überzahl an aion hassern stellen.

sonst sind hier keine aion spieler. die sind in einem richtigen aion forum. 

ich klinke mich hier wieder aus. hab keine lust bei so einem schwachsinn mit zu machen. weiß nicht wie ihr das könnt.

mfg


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich mal gekürzt...
> 
> Also mit den Möglichkeiten belügst du dich selber. Massen MMO haben sogar so ziemlich die wenigsten Möglichkeiten, da man permanent an die Hand genommen wird und den Weg vorgegeben kriegt. Was kannst du z.b. in WoW mit einem frisch erstellten Char machen ? PvP ? Nein ! Instanzen ? Nein ! Handwerk ? Nicht wirklich ! Man kann nur eins machen : Zum NPC rennen, Quest annehmen und die Quest erledigen.
> Möglichkeiten kriegt man in einem Sandbox MMO.
> ...



Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, was ich eigentlich sage. Natürlich kannst du sagen, daß offene Instanzen deinen Geschmack eher treffen. Aber das hat doch nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun. Ich sagte, daß man eine Instanz sehr wohl objektiv nach ihrer Qualität beurteilen kann. Ob es jetzt eine offene ist, oder nicht, daß hat damit einfach nichts zu tun. Man kann gute offene, als auch gute geschlossene machen. Man kann sie aber auch schlecht machen.
Die Art spielt einfach keine Rolle. Dennoch kann ich die Umsetzung qualitativ beurteilen, völlig gleich, für welche Art der Entwickler sich nun entschieden hat. Und genau diese Qualität zu beruteilen hat eben nichts mit Geschmack zu tun. Welche dir mehr Spass macht, aber eben schon.

Ihr bringt die zwei Sachen immer durcheinander. Es ist eine Sache, wenn man sagt, daß mir irgendetwas besser gefällt. Aber es ist etwas anderes, wenn etwas ganz offensichtlich hochwertiger ist. Und eine Instanz wird objektiv um so hochwertiger, je mehr in der KI steckt und um so schöner und detailreicher sie designed wurde. Ob die Art des Designes (offen, geschlossen oder weiß der Geier was) wiederum deinem Geschmack entspricht ist eine andere Sache. Aber erzähl mir jetzt bitte nicht, daß man aufwendiges Design nicht erkennen kann, denn da belügst du dich, oder dir wurde eine Gabe vorenthalten, die einen normalen Menschen eigentlich mitgegeben wurde.

Ob ich jetzt in Wow alles zu Anfang machen kann, oder erst später, daß hat auch etwas mit dem prinzipiellen Design zu tun. Und ob es dir gefällt, so wie es nun mal ist, daß hat mit Geschmack zu tun. Hat man sich aber für eine Art der Implementierung entschieden, dann kann die mit großen Aufwand umgesetzt werden, oder eben nicht. Und da bewegen wir uns jetzt wieder weg von der Geschmackssache, denn diesen Sachverhalt, den bemerkt man beim spielen.

Und das war meine Aussage. Was du da geschrieben hast, geht größtenteils völlig an meinen Text vorbei und hat damit nichts zu tun. Was du da beschreibst, beruht in der Tat allein auf Geschmack. Denn bei dir geht es um das Spieldesign. Bei mir geht es darum, wie das gewählte Spieldesign umgesetzt worden ist. Zu guter letzt noch ein Wort zum Thema Sandbox-Prinzip: Ich belüge mich bestimmt nicht selbst, wenn ich sage, daß Wow viele Möglichkeiten bietet. Denn ob mir ein Sandbox-Prinzip überhaupt zusagt, daß liegt wiederum im Ermessen meinerseits und beruht auf Geschmack. Nicht jeden taugt es, wenn er irgendwo reingeworfen wird mit dem Satz: "Jo, jetzt mach mal"!

Zu sagen, daß ein Sandbox-MMO aber prinzipiell mehr Möglichkeiten bietet, als etwas wie Wow, ist auch schlicht falsch.


----------



## Klos1 (28. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich mal gekürzt...
> 
> Also mit den Möglichkeiten belügst du dich selber. Massen MMO haben sogar so ziemlich die wenigsten Möglichkeiten, da man permanent an die Hand genommen wird und den Weg vorgegeben kriegt. Was kannst du z.b. in WoW mit einem frisch erstellten Char machen ? PvP ? Nein ! Instanzen ? Nein ! Handwerk ? Nicht wirklich ! Man kann nur eins machen : Zum NPC rennen, Quest annehmen und die Quest erledigen.
> Möglichkeiten kriegt man in einem Sandbox MMO.
> ...



Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, was ich eigentlich sage. Natürlich kannst du sagen, daß offene Instanzen deinen Geschmack eher treffen. Aber das hat doch nichts mit meiner Aussage zu tun. Ich sagte, daß man eine Instanz sehr wohl objektiv nach ihrer Qualität beurteilen kann. Ob es jetzt eine offene ist, oder nicht, daß hat damit einfach nichts zu tun. Man kann gute offene, als auch gute geschlossene machen. Man kann sie aber auch schlecht machen.
Die Art spielt einfach keine Rolle. Dennoch kann ich die Umsetzung qualitativ beurteilen, völlig gleich, für welche Art der Entwickler sich nun entschieden hat. Und genau diese Qualität zu beruteilen hat eben nichts mit Geschmack zu tun. Welche dir mehr Spass macht, aber eben schon.

Ihr bringt die zwei Sachen immer durcheinander. Es ist eine Sache, wenn man sagt, daß mir irgendetwas besser gefällt. Aber es ist etwas anderes, wenn etwas ganz offensichtlich hochwertiger ist. Und eine Instanz wird objektiv um so hochwertiger, je mehr in der KI steckt und um so schöner und detailreicher sie designed wurde. Ob die Art des Designes (offen, geschlossen oder weiß der Geier was) wiederum deinem Geschmack entspricht ist eine andere Sache. Aber erzähl mir jetzt bitte nicht, daß man aufwendiges Design nicht erkennen kann, denn da belügst du dich, oder dir wurde eine Gabe vorenthalten, die einen normalen Menschen eigentlich mitgegeben wurde.

Ob ich jetzt in Wow alles zu Anfang machen kann, oder erst später, daß hat auch etwas mit dem prinzipiellen Design zu tun. Und ob es dir gefällt, so wie es nun mal ist, daß hat mit Geschmack zu tun. Hat man sich aber für eine Art der Implementierung entschieden, dann kann die mit großen Aufwand umgesetzt werden, oder eben nicht. Und da bewegen wir uns jetzt wieder weg von der Geschmackssache, denn diesen Sachverhalt, den bemerkt man beim spielen.

Und das war meine Aussage. Was du da geschrieben hast, geht größtenteils völlig an meinen Text vorbei und hat damit nichts zu tun. Was du da beschreibst, beruht in der Tat allein auf Geschmack. Denn bei dir geht es um das Spieldesign. Bei mir geht es darum, wie das gewählte Spieldesign umgesetzt worden ist. Zu guter letzt noch ein Wort zum Thema Sandbox-Prinzip: Ich belüge mich bestimmt nicht selbst, wenn ich sage, daß Wow viele Möglichkeiten bietet. Denn ob mir ein Sandbox-Prinzip überhaupt zusagt, daß liegt wiederum im Ermessen meinerseits und beruht auf Geschmack. Nicht jeden taugt es, wenn er irgendwo reingeworfen wird mit dem Satz: "Jo, jetzt mach mal"!

Zu sagen, daß ein Sandbox-MMO aber prinzipiell mehr Möglichkeiten bietet, als etwas wie Wow, ist auch schlicht falsch.


----------



## Enrico300 (28. März 2010)

Aus WoW ist ein nettes einstiegs MMo gewurden, aber in 3 Jahen sagt man über WoW, dass was man heute über Daoc oder Everquest 1 sagt, war net, hat spaß gemacht, aber technisch und spielerisch total veraltet!
Wenn die Entwickler weiter Sachen verbessern und neuen Inhalt reinbringen, gehört Aion zur MMo Zukunft!!
Und Tatsache ist, Aion kommt bei uns verdammt gut an, trotz einiger Mängel und die Server sind voll!!


----------



## Sanshiki (28. März 2010)

/sign @Klos..Es ist inhaltlich ziemlich identisch mit dem was ich bereits heute geschrieben habe. Mit Stancer und den restlichen Fanboys diskutiert man allerdings sowieso gegen die Wand.

Und es sollte längst klar sein, dass man in einem Aion Forum die Frage: "Wie gut ist Aion" nicht stellen darf. Es artet nunmal in Fanboy gelaber und geflame der Antifanboys aus. Objektive Bewertung des Spieldesigns wirst du hier jedenfalls nicht finden, zumal diese doch sehr ernüchternd ausfällt, aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache wie es so schön heißt.


----------



## Neneko89 (29. März 2010)

Hab ca. bis Seite 9 gelsen und dann ab 17 ca. wieder un dich kann eins dazu sagen.

Großes Lob, dass das hier zum größtenteil ohne offensichtliche Flames auskommt, sowas hat man echt nicht häufig im WoW Forum. Muss man schon sagen.

Mir persönlich hat das Level auch zulang gedauert. Ich hätte von mir aus gern bis 80 gelevelt oder sonstwas, wenn man dann dafür nichtsoviele Ep braucehn würde. Man hat eben häufiger ein Errfolgserlebnis. Zudem waren die Belagerungen für meinen PC unspielbar, war einfach nur ne Diashow, Lags und Clientcrashes waren auch immer dabei. (Muss dazu sagen das ich ziemlich zu Release gespielt habe, weiß nich ob sich die Performance gebessert hat. Vielleicht kann mich ja jemand aufklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) Zudem hab ich mir nochn Gladi ausgesucht, der (wie ich finde) solo absolut grottig zu Leveln ist. Hatte extreme Probleme.

Naja, genug geschrieben, will langsam ins Bett. Nacht..


----------



## Stancer (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> /sign @Klos..Es ist inhaltlich ziemlich identisch mit dem was ich bereits heute geschrieben habe. Mit Stancer und den restlichen Fanboys diskutiert man allerdings sowieso gegen die Wand.
> 
> Und es sollte längst klar sein, dass man in einem Aion Forum die Frage: "Wie gut ist Aion" nicht stellen darf. Es artet nunmal in Fanboy gelaber und geflame der Antifanboys aus. Objektive Bewertung des Spieldesigns wirst du hier jedenfalls nicht finden, zumal diese doch sehr ernüchternd ausfällt, aber ist ja alles Geschmackssache wie es so schön heißt.



Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, das ich nen Fanboy wäre ? Ich glaube ein Fanboy stellt sein Spiel als das non plus ultra dar und betrachtet alles andere als minderwertig. Zeig mir mal wo ich das mache !!!
Es ist interessant was hier manche für eine Denkweise an den Tag legen : "Der spielt etwas, das mir nicht gefällt.... also muss es ein Fanboy sein".
Wenn man meine Beiträge liest sollte auffallen, das ich immer nur aus meiner Sicht schreibe und niemals versuche anderen meine Meinung aufzuzwingen, denn auch das macht einen Fanboy aus. Andere auf Teufel komm raus von seinem Produkt zu überzeugen, eben so wie die Flameboys mit allen Mitteln versuchen anderen das spielen auszureden.
WoW ist mir eigentlich egal, genauso wie Lotro, AoC etc. Ich spiele diese Spiele nicht und solange mir Aion Spass macht wird das auch so bleiben. Aber um WoW kommt man ja leider nicht drum herum, da einfach alles damit verglichen wird obwohl es zum Teil keine Vergleichsbasis gibt. Ich erinner nur mal an diverse WoW Vergleichsthread mit Star Trek Online. Den Vergleich muss nämlich jeder für sich selbst machen, denn die erste Frage die man sich bei einem Vergleich dieser Spiele stellen muss ist "Will ich ein Fantasy oder Weltraum MMO ? " und nach dieser Frage hat sich der Vergleich auch schon erledigt. Aber die Leute machen trotzdem weiter.

Man sollte einfach endlich mal kapieren, das man ein MMO nicht einfach in Kategorien einteilen kann was gut ist und was schlecht ist. Es gibt kein Muster-MMO !!! Wenn ein Spiel klare Defizite hat, z.b. durch Bugs, mangelhafter Service, Serverabstürze etc. sind das natürlich klare Mängel. Aber man kann nicht sagen, das Grinden ein Mangel ist ! Wenn dem so wäre, warum spielen so viele dann Aion ? Liegt es vielleicht daran, das gerade auch dieses Spielprinzip seine Liebhaber hat ? Eben genauso wie es auch Spieler gibt, die lieber schnell und oft belohnt werden wollen. Ich sage ein MMO ist zu 90% Geschmacksache und über Geschmack kann man zwar streiten aber vergleichen lässt er sich nicht !

Ich weiss nicht was die Motivation der Flamer in diesem Thread ist permanent zu behaupten "Du hast keinen Geschmack, du bist nur ein geblendeter Fanboy" und einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen, das manche Menschen nicht ihrer Meinung sind und nicht das gleiche gut bzw schlecht finden !

Spielt doch einfach was ihr gut findet und ende. Wenn ihr Fussball spielt, lauft ihr dann auch zum nächsten Tennisverein und schreit dort rum, wie viel besser Fussball doch ist ? Fahrt ihr mit eurem Audi bei VW vor und sagt wie viel besser Audi ist ? Ich glaube jeder würde euch für absolut Verrückt bezeichnen. Warum verschwendet ihr quasi für etwas Zeit, was euch nicht interessiert ?
Kann auch nur wieder betonen wie es früher war und wie sich die Gesamt-Community verändert hat. Hitzige Diskussionen gab es früher natürlich auch aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das die Everquest Spieler versucht haben, den UO Spielern das spielen auszureden. Stattdessen hat man sich ausgetauscht. Die UO Spieler haben Berichte von UO ins EQ Forum gestellt und umgekehrt und haben von Ereignissen berichtet. Da hat man nicht einen negativen Kommentar gelesen, sondern oftmals haben die Spieler sogar bedauert, das sie nur z.b. nur EQ spielen und nicht dabei sein konnten. Die Communities haben sich gegenseitig respektiert und tolleriert.
Und wie es heute ist sieht man im Buffed Forum. Stell mal nen Aion Event-Bericht ins WoW Forum oder umgekehrt. Der erste Kommentar wäre wohl "Das Spiel ist scheisse" und der Thread wäre innerhalb kürzester mit Flames überlaufen.


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wie kommst du eigentlich darauf, das ich nen Fanboy wäre ? Ich glaube ein Fanboy stellt sein Spiel als das non plus ultra dar und betrachtet alles andere als minderwertig. Zeig mir mal wo ich das mache !!!



Vielleicht merkst du es nicht, aber für mich klingst du sehr wohl nach dem was du hier beschrieben hast, du redest negativ von WoW und positiv von AION, das ist nichts anderes als "Mein Spiel ist das non plus ultra!"




Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist interessant was hier manche für eine Denkweise an den Tag legen : "Der spielt etwas, das mir nicht gefällt.... also muss es ein Fanboy sein".
> Wenn man meine Beiträge liest sollte auffallen, das ich immer nur aus meiner Sicht schreibe und niemals versuche anderen meine Meinung aufzuzwingen, denn auch das macht einen Fanboy aus. Andere auf Teufel komm raus von seinem Produkt zu überzeugen, eben so wie die Flameboys mit allen Mitteln versuchen anderen das spielen auszureden.




In diesem Thread geht es ausdrücklich um die Frage "Wie gut ist AION" hier redet also niemand von persönlichen Vorlieben, sondern einfach nur um die Frage "Wie gut ist AION" also eine möglichst objetive Bewertung des Spieldesigns. Grinden ist nicht schlecht weil es den AION Spielern "angeblich" Spass macht ist eine aufgezwungene Meinung. Aber zu sagen dass AION keinen durchgehenden PvE Inhalt bietet wäre ein objektiver Punkt.



Stancer schrieb:


> WoW ist mir eigentlich egal, genauso wie Lotro, AoC etc. Ich spiele diese Spiele nicht und solange mir Aion Spass macht wird das auch so bleiben. Aber um WoW kommt man ja leider nicht drum herum, da einfach alles damit verglichen wird obwohl es zum Teil keine Vergleichsbasis gibt. Ich erinner nur mal an diverse WoW Vergleichsthread mit Star Trek Online. Den Vergleich muss nämlich jeder für sich selbst machen, denn die erste Frage die man sich bei einem Vergleich dieser Spiele stellen muss ist "Will ich ein Fantasy oder Weltraum MMO ? " und nach dieser Frage hat sich der Vergleich auch schon erledigt. Aber die Leute machen trotzdem weiter.



Den Vergleich muss man mit selbst machen wenn es am Endeffekt über den persönlichen Geschmack geht. Aber auch hier gilt..den Vergleich und qualitative Bewertung des Spieldesigns muss sich auch Star Trek Online stellen



Stancer schrieb:


> Man sollte einfach endlich mal kapieren, das man ein MMO nicht einfach in Kategorien einteilen kann was gut ist und was schlecht ist. Es gibt kein Muster-MMO !!! Wenn ein Spiel klare Defizite hat, z.b. durch Bugs, mangelhafter Service, Serverabstürze etc. sind das natürlich klare Mängel. Aber man kann nicht sagen, das Grinden ein Mangel ist ! Wenn dem so wäre, warum spielen so viele dann Aion ? Liegt es vielleicht daran, das gerade auch dieses Spielprinzip seine Liebhaber hat ? Eben genauso wie es auch Spieler gibt, die lieber schnell und oft belohnt werden wollen. Ich sage ein MMO ist zu 90% Geschmacksache und über Geschmack kann man zwar streiten aber vergleichen lässt er sich nicht !



Du solltest endlich mal aufhören vor Tatsachen zu flüchten und es aktzeptieren, dass die Qualität weit über Bugs/Serverabstürze hinausgeht. Und wieder flüchtest du hier in die Geschmackssachenschiene. Ich glaube dir sind die Argumente schon längst ausgegangen.



Stancer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was die Motivation der Flamer in diesem Thread ist permanent zu behaupten "Du hast keinen Geschmack, du bist nur ein geblendeter Fanboy" und einfach nicht akzeptieren wollen, das manche Menschen nicht ihrer Meinung sind und nicht das gleiche gut bzw schlecht finden !



Darum gehts nicht, wann willst du denn die Augen öffnen? Ich wiederhole mich mal wieder und wieder. Es geht hier um Objektivität



Stancer schrieb:


> Spielt doch einfach was ihr gut findet und ende. Wenn ihr Fussball spielt, lauft ihr dann auch zum nächsten Tennisverein und schreit dort rum, wie viel besser Fussball doch ist ? Fahrt ihr mit eurem Audi bei VW vor und sagt wie viel besser Audi ist ? Ich glaube jeder würde euch für absolut Verrückt bezeichnen. Warum verschwendet ihr quasi für etwas Zeit, was euch nicht interessiert ?
> Kann auch nur wieder betonen wie es früher war und wie sich die Gesamt-Community verändert hat. Hitzige Diskussionen gab es früher natürlich auch aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, das die Everquest Spieler versucht haben, den UO Spielern das spielen auszureden. Stattdessen hat man sich ausgetauscht. Die UO Spieler haben Berichte von UO ins EQ Forum gestellt und umgekehrt und haben von Ereignissen berichtet. Da hat man nicht einen negativen Kommentar gelesen, sondern oftmals haben die Spieler sogar bedauert, das sie nur z.b. nur EQ spielen und nicht dabei sein konnten. Die Communities haben sich gegenseitig respektiert und tolleriert.
> Und wie es heute ist sieht man im Buffed Forum. Stell mal nen Aion Event-Bericht ins WoW Forum oder umgekehrt. Der erste Kommentar wäre wohl "Das Spiel ist scheisse" und der Thread wäre innerhalb kürzester mit Flames überlaufen.



Damit ist niemanden geholfen der Unentschlossen ist und eine Kaufentscheidung treffen will bzw auch nicht unendlich viel Zeit hat um nach 30 Level festzustellen, dass einem das Spiel doch nicht liegt. Nur weil er von Geschmackssache fetischisten in die Irre geleitet wurde. Mit einer objektiven Bewertung ist so jemanden viel mehr geholfen.


----------



## Virthu (29. März 2010)

"objektive bewertung"... mjaa, da ist der knackpunkt des ganzen.


----------



## Stancer (29. März 2010)

Tja und dann kannst du ja mal nach Beiträgen von mir suchen wo ich anderen Spiele empfehle. Huch, ich schlage da anderen vor es mal mit AoC oder Lotro zu versuchen, anderen lege ich sogar WoW nahe. Komischer Fanboy bin ich doch....
Ich rede schlecht über WoW. Ja, aber ich betone dort jedesmal, was MIR !!!! nicht daran gefälllt und in den letzten Beiträgen habe ich sogar gesagt, was an WoW gut ist. WoW ist ein gutes Spiel, ansonsten wäre es wohl kaum erfolgreich aber mir gefällt es einfach nicht. Ich hab mich dort permanent unterfordert gefühlt. Ich hatte das Gefühl, alles auf dem Silbertablett serviert zu bekommen und habe mich daher die meiste Zeit gelangweilt. Der andere Faktor waren die Spieler, die ich dort traf. Das ist meine Sicht der Dinge !!!

Wenn ich mir deinen Schreibstil aber nun mal so anschaue stelle ich mir die Frage, warum du hier noch schreibst, wo du doch vor ein paar Stunden noch geschrieben hast hier nicht mehr zu schreiben !!! Und auf den 2. Blick sticht einem dann deine Signatur ins Auge.
Merkwürdig finde ich das. Da ist der Ren-Alekz bei allen unten durch und wird nicht mehr ernst genommen, er sagt er schreibt nichts mehr und wie aus dem Zauberhut taucht jemand mit haargenau dem gleichen Schreibstil auf. Sehr mysteriös und ich dachte Multiaccounts seien auf Buffed verboten ! Warum macht jemand so etwas ? Warum versucht er eine neue Identität anzunehmen ? 
Macht dir mal Gedanken warum Ren-Alekz innerhalb kürzester Zeit unten durch war. Such die Fehler nicht bei den anderen, die ja angeblich alle Blind sind sondern evtl. bei dir !

Der Verdacht kam mir übrigens schon bei deinen ersten Beiträgen. Sollte ich mich irren bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.


----------



## Sanshiki (29. März 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Der Verdacht kam mir übrigens schon bei deinen ersten Beiträgen. Sollte ich mich irren bitte ich das zu entschuldigen.



Wenn du mal auf meine Signatur schauen würdest, dann sollte es eigentlich direkt klar sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...und dass ich unbeliebt bin ist mir ziemlich egal, nein ich genieße es sogar..mir hat sogar im Gästebuch einer vermerkt dass er mich nicht leiden kann..fand ich toll und sehr belustigend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. was ist eigentlich nun los? Sind dir die Argumente ausgegangen oder wieso musst du plötzlich auf mich direkt eingehen anstatt auf das Thema. 

Ach ne..ich merke gerade dass du die Beiträge garnicht richtig durchliest und dich nur auf deine Ansicht der Dinge beharst..das könnte der Grund sein warum du ständig am Thema vorbeiredest. Du hast schon meinen /sign Klos beitrag zitiert, irgendwas dadrauf geantwortet und es absolut nicht wahrgenommen dass ich bereits das gleiche inhaltliche geschrieben habe wie Klos und es auch im von dir zitierten Beitrag erwähnt habe..hättest du die Beiträge gelesen dann wüsstest du auch dass damit "Ren-Alekz" beiträge gemeint sind und nimmt man zusätlich den Vermerk auf meiner Signatur dürften eigentlich keine Missverständnisse aufkommen.Und dann sag mir jetzt dass ich Unrecht habe wenn ich behaupte dass du deine Augen einfach verschließt


----------



## Virthu (29. März 2010)

also, das ist jetzt eine wirklich interessante wendung. ein wenig armselig, aber nicht minder amüsant.


----------



## Braamséry (29. März 2010)

La schrieb:


> Das mußt du doch auch garnicht begreiflich machen (siehe *Methode 2* ^^). Wenn es nicht auf eine gewisse Art und Weise Spaß machen würde, dann hätte AION nicht (keine Ahnung wieviel es genau sind) 4 Millionen Spieler in Korea. Und eine nicht unerhebliche Anzahl in USA/Europa. Nur am Rande, mein Main-Char ist gestern 48 geworden. Also macht es sogar mir Spass. Vermutlich auf eine andere Art wie dir. Aber trotzdem Spass.
> 
> Was mir jedoch keinen Spass macht sind Leute, die behaupten Aion wäre kein Grinder. Und wenn doch, dann nur weil WoW, Warhammer, AoC, Second Live und PacMan auch welche seien. Das betrachte ich als, äh, wie war noch mal das Wort? Ach ja, betriebsblind.
> 
> ...



Ich betrachte in diesem Fall eher dich als blind, muss ich so sagen.

Aion ist ein Grind-Game. Das ist mir bewusst. Und es versucht auch nicht dieses Grinden zu verschönern.

Jedoch (ich habe nur WoW gespielt, weshalb ich mich darauf beziehe) ist WoW nichts anderes, das Grinden ist nur verpackt.

Bei WoW sind die meisten Qs entweder 
a) Laufen
b) Mobs töten
c) Mobs töten + gegenstand looten
d) Gegenstand holen der in mitten von Mobs ist

Außer bei a) muss man eigentlich immer Mobs killen. Das ist wiederrum grinden, wobei der Unterschied darin besteht, dass du zum Abgeben eben ein paar Meter läufst.

Das Endgame ist nicht besser.

Du machst entweder Heros und grindest Marken oder raidest/grindest Bosse in Raidinstanzen. Letzteres halt nur 1ma pro Woche.

Es sieht zwar anders aus, aber im Endeffekt ist alles grinden, nur schöner verpackt. Und da man das Ganze meistens über längere Zeit macht ist es wie bei Aion das Grinden pur.

Und wenn ich das mal vergleiche:

Ich habe für den T4 Helm bis er endlich gedropped ist ganze 6 Monate gebraucht. Aber in Aion habe ich den PvP Helm (Wenn ich die AP dieser Woche immer machen würde) nach 3 Wochen. Einige Teile nach einer oder sogar weniger als einer Woche. Und das durch Elyos "grinden".

Es ist alles grinden. Es stellt sich nur die Frage wer das ganze anders verpackt.


----------



## Stancer (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Wenn du mal auf meine Signatur schauen würdest, dann sollte es eigentlich direkt klar sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wofür sollten mir denn die Argumente ausgehen ? Muss ich mich hier rechtfertigen, das mir Aion gefällt ? Dachte wir leben in einem freien Land, wo jeder selbst bestimmen kann was ihm gefällt und was nicht. Nur du willst das scheinbar nicht kapieren.
Was willst du erreichen ? Soll ich mit Aion aufhören und es genauso schlecht reden wie du es tust ? So sehr du dich auch bemühst, ich lasse mir doch nicht eine Meinung von irgendwem daher gelaufenen aufdrücken, der sich hinter anonymen Forenaccounts versteckt !!! 

Du ignorierst meine Argumente zudem einfach aber das ist mir ja schon länger klar. Du hast mich als Fanboy bezeichnet und ich liefer dir einen Gegenbeweis, nämlich, das ich anderen Spielern im Forum z.b. zu AoC oder Guild Wars rate. Aber das wird von dir ja einfach überlesen und du redest dir weiter ein, du würdest hier auf der Siegerseite stehen.

Man kann Vergleichen und man kann Vergleichen. Wenn jemand nach einem MMO fragt will er nicht hören welches Spiel besser oder schlechter ist, sondern er will Fakten hören oder er schreibt dabei, was für ihn wichtig ist. Und bei den Fakten geht es nicht um negative oder Positive Dinge, sondern sie sind die Eigenschaften des Spiels.

Bei WoW z.b. : Bunte Comicartige Spielwelt, Einsteigerfreundlich, viele Instanzen, große Welt, Solo geeignet....

Bei Aion : mehr realistische Spielwelt, viel PvP, Zeitaufwendig, Gruppenorientiert.......

Das sind alles Dinge, die die Eigenschaften der Spiele beschreiben. Auf diese Art kann man sehr wohl vergleichen, denn was macht nun der Spieler, der keines von beiden Spielen kennt ? Richtig, er geht im Kopf durch, welche Punkte im wichtiger erscheinen und entscheidet sich dann aufgrund seines Geschmacks.

Aber ein Vergleich, das PvP besser sei als PvE oder umgekehrt, das Silbertablett besser sei als Zeitaufwand, das Instanzen besser seien als Dungeons ist völlig falsch !!! Wir reden hier über Unterhaltungsprodukte, Luxusartikel, Waren, die keinen wirklichen Nutzen haben. Sie sollen einfach nur Unterhalten und das tun sie. Den einen mehr, den anderen weniger !!!


----------



## Xâr (29. März 2010)

> Wenn die Entwickler weiter Sachen verbessern und neuen Inhalt reinbringen, gehört Aion zur MMo Zukunft!!






Sorry, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Aion zur MMO Zukunft gehört. Genauso viel und wenig wie andere MMOS. ICh könnte dies für jedes MMO sagen. Mehr inhalt weiter Sachen verbessern.. Das ist so allgemein, die Aussage hinkt nicht nur mehr, sondern da ist schon das Bein abgefallen.


----------



## Enrico300 (29. März 2010)

Dann schau dir das Visions Video an, dass zeigt die Zukunft von Aion!
Wenn die Entwickler diese Sachen reinbringen ins Spiel, dann gehört Aion zur MMo Zukunft!!
Und mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu schreiben!


----------



## Torrance (29. März 2010)

Sanshiki schrieb:


> Damit ist niemanden geholfen der Unentschlossen ist und eine Kaufentscheidung treffen will bzw auch nicht unendlich viel Zeit hat um nach 30 Level festzustellen, dass einem das Spiel doch nicht liegt. Nur weil er von Geschmackssache fetischisten in die Irre geleitet wurde. Mit einer objektiven Bewertung ist so jemanden viel mehr geholfen.



Vielleicht sollten sich dann "Spieler" wie du sich bei Bewertungen von Spielen zurückhalten.


----------



## Kizna (29. März 2010)

Der Vison Trailer, ich weis ganz ehrlich nicht was ich davon halten soll. Wenn Ncsoft es tatsächlich schaffen sollte, das so umzusetzen, dann werden sie einiges an Zuwachs erhalten. Allerdings ist Aion in meinen Augen kein MMO der Zukunft. Auch WoW oder das nächste Blizzard MMO wird keines sein. MMOs haben den Punkt ereicht, an dem sie sich nicht mehr in dem Level steigern können wie noch vor 10 Jahren. Riesige Belagerungsschlachten hin oder her, das gabs schon alles vor Jahren, nur halt mit schlechterer Grafik. 

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei Aion und freue mich auf Patch 1.9 und dann hoffentlich bald 2.0.


----------



## Bananenboot (29. März 2010)

Mir gefällt Aion sehr gut ,bietet sehr viel abwechslung gerade auch weil PvP und Pve nicht getrennt ist.Bin zwar PvP noob und eher dem Pve angetan ,aber hin und wieder PvP
begegnungen ist auch Fun, selbst wenn ich da fast immer verliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man kann in Aion in eine Instanz mit Randomgruppen gehen ohne grosse Probleme.Kein Gearscorecheck und kein T drölfzillionen notwenig.Wenn s Level passt reicht das schon.
Zudem ist Aion noch ausbaufähig , da dürfte noch viel neues kommen.Von daher glaube ich dass Aion weiterhin noch mehr Spieler anziehen wird und ehemalige wiederkommen werden.


----------



## Stancer (29. März 2010)

Der Visions Trailer sieht toll aus aber er wird kaum dafür sorgen, das Aion auf einmal einen Zulauf bekommt wie WoW.

Aber er wird auch nicht für das Gegenteil sorgen. Aion hat seine Spielerbasis mittlerweile gefunden und die wird sich nicht viel ändern. Wichtig ist nun, das NCSoft weiter Inhalte nachreicht, damit diese Zahlen stabil bleiben. So ist es bei allen Spielen. Ein Spiel das keine Weiterentwicklung bekommt wäre innerhalb kürzester Zeit tot !


----------



## OldboyX (29. März 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Jedoch (ich habe nur WoW gespielt, weshalb ich mich darauf beziehe) ist WoW nichts anderes, das Grinden ist nur verpackt.
> ...



Naja, aber gerade um diese "Verpackung" geht es doch. Ansonsten kann ich doch auch sagen, dass Crysis im Prinzip genau derselbe Shooter ist wie Doom 1 - nur halt "anders verpackt".


----------



## Kizna (29. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, aber gerade um diese "Verpackung" geht es doch. Ansonsten kann ich doch auch sagen, dass Crysis im Prinzip genau derselbe Shooter ist wie Doom 1 - nur halt "anders verpackt".



Hast du einen Shooter gespielt, hast du sie alle gespielt. Gilt auch für Rollen- und Strategiespiele. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (29. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, aber gerade um diese "Verpackung" geht es doch. Ansonsten kann ich doch auch sagen, dass Crysis im Prinzip genau derselbe Shooter ist wie Doom 1 - nur halt "anders verpackt".



Stimmt schon, aber deswegen ist Grinden im Sinne von Mobs hauen zum Leveln nicht Teufelswerk und Questen die Erleuchtung. Ist halt Geschmacksache und nur nach WoW 80% der MMORPG-Spieler lieber questen heisst es nicht, das Mobs hauen böse ist. Geschmackssache. Aber auch wir werden das irgendwann abhaken können. AION ist halt nicht für alle das TOP Spiel wie für uns AION Spieler und auch wir werden nie verstehen wie WoW für einige die Erfüllung ist. 

Ich weise mal auf Seite 1 Post von Sin. Mehr kann man nicht sagen und liebe Moderatoren, macht doch endlich diesen Thread dicht !!!

Oder schauen die Modis auch nur bei WoW rein?!


----------



## Kizna (29. März 2010)

Torrance schrieb:


> Oder schauen die Modis auch nur bei WoW rein?!



Tun sie nicht, nur irgendwo muss es eine Unterhaltungsplattform geben. Ansonsten ist in zwei Wochen gleich der nächste Threat mit gleichen Titel offen.


----------



## Torrance (29. März 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Tun sie nicht, nur irgendwo muss es eine Unterhaltungsplattform geben. Ansonsten ist in zwei Wochen gleich der nächste Threat mit gleichen Titel offen.



Dann sollte man vll den Thread umbenennen in... Diskutieren über AION, Fakten, Vermutungen, Wünsche und mehr. Oder so.^^

Da könnte man dann nach Sin´s Post die letzten Seiten reinkopieren und gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Boccanegra (29. März 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, aber gerade um diese "Verpackung" geht es doch. Ansonsten kann ich doch auch sagen, dass Crysis im Prinzip genau derselbe Shooter ist wie Doom 1 - nur halt "anders verpackt".



Sicher geht es um die Verpackung. Nicht umsonst gibt es in der Werbebranche den bösen Spruch, es zähle die Verpackung mehr als der Inhalt. Dennoch ist es unsinnig beständig allen Leuten die eigenen Vorstellungen unterjubeln zu wollen was denn nun gut, gar besser als anderes, verpackt ist (womit ich nicht sagen will, dass Du das tust, Oldboy). Ich selber bin seit UO-Zeiten mit MMORPGs verbunden, war bei mehreren Release dabei, etwa auch jenem von WOW, das ich lange sehr intensiv, ab LK nur mehr sporadisch spielte. Und heute erscheinen mir alle solche Diskussionen - wie gut ist dieses oder jenes Spiel im Vergleich zu dem oder diesem - in etwa von gleicher Natur wie die Diskussion darüber welche Erzählung denn besser sei: Hemmingways "Across the River and Into the Trees" oder Hawthornes "The Scarlet Letter". Oder wie die Frage nach dem besseren, gar besten! Film, das bessere, gar beste! Theaterstück, der bessere, gar beste! Song, usw. usf. 

Objektiv kann man bei einem MMORPG zählen, welches Spiel mehr oder weniger Bugs hat, den Spielern mehr oder weniger individuelle Quests bietet, schnelleres oder langsameres Leveln ermöglicht, mehr oder weniger Instanzen bietet usf. Was man aber objektiv nicht sagen kann, das ist, wie jedem einzelnen ein Spiel gefällt. So wenig, wie man etwa aus der Anzahl der Zeilen von Tolstois "Krieg und Frieden" schließen kann, es wäre doch ganz gewiss die "bessere" Erzählung als eine der kurzen Novellen aus Giovanni Boccaccios "Decamerone". Man kann allgemein und objektiv Vergleiche anstellen in der Art, wie es Sin auf Seite 1 dieses Threads tat. Aber wie gut nun dieses (oder jedes andere Spiel) einem gefällt, das technisch halbwegs glatt läuft, das kann letztlich nur jeder/jede für sich selber erschließen. Allenfalls kann man sich auf die Urteile jener Leute verlassen, deren Vorlieben sich mit den eigenen decken, ansonsten aber muss jeder/jede selber wissen, was ihm/ihr gefällt. 

Und wenn dieser Thread noch so lange wird, das Thema über hunderte Seiten hinweg ausgewalzt, es ändert nichts an dem einfachen Fakt, dass dieses Spiel, so wie es ist und so wie jedes andere Spiel auch, manchen Leuten gefällt, und manchen nicht. Eine andere Antwort, schon gar nicht eine "objektive", gibt es nicht. Wer anders vertritt, sagt damit nur, dass er nicht weiß, was "Objektivität" eigentlich meint.


----------

